# Partner visa (309) processing time from Beirut office



## abdoal3rs

Dear All, 

Nice to have you all here on this thread!

This thread is for people who are awaiting partner visa decision from Beirut office. 

Please do share your time line, dates of communications with CO, if any. 

Thanks.


----------



## Bez.moham

Hi 
This is Behzad, my wife applied for prtner visa on 8th of March 2018 from Tehran office in Iran and her case is tranferred to Beirut office on 19th of June. On 10th of July, we received an email from Beirut office that our application is transferred abd we will be in touch within the processing time. However, the processing time has changed to 21 to 26 months alternatively. This really freaks us out, how come we can be apart feom each other for two years? 
Is it even possible?


----------



## Bez.moham

I was thinking of applying for tourist visa during this period, is it possible to apply for a tourist visa and wait for the decision on this partner visa? When the visa is granted she can easily be overseas, since the applicant should be out of australia for the grant of this visa.


----------



## mirsabah

Bez.moham said:


> I was thinking of applying for tourist visa during this period, is it possible to apply for a tourist visa and wait for the decision on this partner visa? When the visa is granted she can easily be overseas, since the applicant should be out of australia for the grant of this visa.


Hi Behzad,

I am in the same situation, I logged my wife's application in may and "story of my luck" visa section became no longer functional in Iran. !!!!

I have asked my lawyer to send an Email to ask how everything is going! they dont answer properly! very cliche'


----------



## abdoal3rs

Any one here received an update from Beirut office? my status shows "Further Assessment"


----------



## Bez.moham

Hi abdoal,
Good that you have heard something at least. I assume they started to process the applications as the pricessing time is decreased from 26 months to 13 months, which is a good news.
When did you apply? And which office tdis you apply through? When your application transferred to beirut office? And when your status is changed? Could you share those?


----------



## adrian_

Hi all, has anyone recieved a request for more information from Beirut office?

I have received a request for more info with a lot of items on the check list, basically all of the required documents for the visa are there and they all say “if not already provided”.
I’m really confused about what it is they actually want more info about.

We have already uploaded all necessary documents and police checks and medical.


----------



## abdoal3rs

adrian_ said:


> Hi all, has anyone recieved a request for more information from Beirut office?
> 
> I have received a request for more info with a lot of items on the check list, basically all of the required documents for the visa are there and they all say "if not already provided".
> I'm really confused about what it is they actually want more info about.
> 
> We have already uploaded all necessary documents and police checks and medical.


I received an email and my partner got a phone interview and still waiting.


----------



## abdoal3rs

Bez.moham said:


> Hi abdoal,
> Good that you have heard something at least. I assume they started to process the applications as the pricessing time is decreased from 26 months to 13 months, which is a good news.
> When did you apply? And which office tdis you apply through? When your application transferred to beirut office? And when your status is changed? Could you share those?


I applied in Aug-2018. They asked for PCC and evidence of communication while apart.


----------



## abdoal3rs

Any one has received a visa grant from Beirut office?


----------



## Salbasio

We applied for my husband partner visa on Sep. 2018
C.O called me on Dec. 2018 for further info.
Application is on "further assessment"
But didnt hear from them since then!
Any news about ur visa??


----------



## Yubi

Salbasio said:


> We applied for my husband partner visa on Sep. 2018
> C.O called me on Dec. 2018 for further info.
> Application is on "further assessment"
> But didnt hear from them since then!
> Any news about ur visa??


Would you share what further info they asked you?


----------



## Salbasio

Sure,it was a 15 min. Interview..
Plus she asked about some info about my husband & for another police check from the country he's working in now adays..
She also asked me,when am planning to go to australia & my plans there...
And she double checked almost all the info provided in the app.


----------



## abdoal3rs

Salbasio said:


> Sure,it was a 15 min. Interview..
> Plus she asked about some info about my husband & for another police check from the country he's working in now adays..
> She also asked me,when am planning to go to australia & my plans there...
> And she double checked almost all the info provided in the app.


What is the name of your CO? My CO is Stephanie.


----------



## Salbasio

abdoal3rs said:


> Salbasio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure,it was a 15 min. Interview..
> Plus she asked about some info about my husband & for another police check from the country he's working in now adays..
> She also asked me,when am planning to go to australia & my plans there...
> And she double checked almost all the info provided in the app.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the name of your CO? My CO is Stephanie.
Click to expand...

Mine is M.


----------



## zol

Anybody have any updates?


----------



## abdoal3rs

zol said:


> Anybody have any updates?


No update for me still waiting.

Applied on 14 August 2018 
My wife had a phone interview mid December 2018 and after that heard nothing from them.


----------



## Salbasio

Hey guys,any updates for any one?
I hardly see any partner visa grants those days!


----------



## zol

Nothing here


----------



## 3van

This Visa 300 wait feels like an eternity.


----------



## abdoal3rs

As per DHA, Beirut office takes around 196 days to process the application. Below is a link to a file showing the processing times per office.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180900578-document-released.PDF


----------



## zol

So on average all applications from 1 August and prior should be processed by today


----------



## abdoal3rs

zol said:


> So on average all applications from 1 August and prior should be processed by today


No body knows. My agent has 18 clients being processed from Beirut office. One of the cases is outstanding for almost 10 months.


----------



## 3van

interesting.. Beirut office is one of the quicker ones at application processing.


----------



## 3van

Applied in August 2018 for Visa 300
Uploaded all documentation on same week
Request for Medics on 30/08/2018.
Medics completed early September 
Received request for more information regarding evidence of correspondence between applicant/spouse in November 2018 from offshore CO in Beirut, submitted the required detail. And still waiting.

Application says Further Processing since end of November 




I have 2 friends who got their grants in 6-7 months.
One of them applied in May 2017 and got granted in November 2017
And the other in April 2018 and got granted in November 2018 

I hope we have as much luck as them 

Fingers crossed


----------



## abdoal3rs

3van said:


> Applied in August 2018 for Visa 300
> Uploaded all documentation on same week
> Request for Medics on 30/08/2018.
> Medics completed early September
> Received request for more information regarding evidence of correspondence between applicant/spouse in November 2018 from offshore CO in Beirut, submitted the required detail. And still waiting.
> 
> Application says Further Processing since end of November
> 
> I have 2 friends who got their grants in 6-7 months.
> One of them applied in May 2017 and got granted in November 2017
> And the other in April 2018 and got granted in November 2018
> 
> I hope we have as much luck as them
> 
> Fingers crossed


were your friends processed from Beirut office?


----------



## 3van

abdoal3rs said:


> 3van said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applied in August 2018 for Visa 300
> Uploaded all documentation on same week
> Request for Medics on 30/08/2018.
> Medics completed early September
> Received request for more information regarding evidence of correspondence between applicant/spouse in November 2018 from offshore CO in Beirut, submitted the required detail. And still waiting.
> 
> Application says Further Processing since end of November
> 
> I have 2 friends who got their grants in 6-7 months.
> One of them applied in May 2017 and got granted in November 2017
> And the other in April 2018 and got granted in November 2018
> 
> I hope we have as much luck as them
> 
> Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> were your friends processed from Beirut office?
Click to expand...

Yes both via Beirut office.


----------



## Salbasio

The waiting time is killing me (am the sponsor)! Since the last call,my c.o at the end of the call asked me if it's okay for both of us to have an interview together? And i told her of course that's alright! And since then she didnt call again! (And she called my husband over the fon for a couple of mins. Too since we both were at different countries at the time she called)..am not sure why she didnt contact us since then!


----------



## abdoal3rs

Salbasio said:


> The waiting time is killing me (am the sponsor)! Since the last call,my c.o at the end of the call asked me if it's okay for both of us to have an interview together? And i told her of course that's alright! And since then she didnt call again! (And she called my husband over the fon for a couple of mins. Too since we both were at different countries at the time she called)..am not sure why she didnt contact us since then!


When did it happen? Can you share your timeline?


----------



## 3van

Salbasio said:


> The waiting time is killing me (am the sponsor)! Since the last call,my c.o at the end of the call asked me if it's okay for both of us to have an interview together? And i told her of course that's alright! And since then she didnt call again! (And she called my husband over the fon for a couple of mins. Too since we both were at different countries at the time she called)..am not sure why she didnt contact us since then!


When did you recieve the call from C.O ?


----------



## Salbasio

abdoal3rs said:


> Salbasio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The waiting time is killing me (am the sponsor)! Since the last call,my c.o at the end of the call asked me if it's okay for both of us to have an interview together? And i told her of course that's alright! And since then she didnt call again! (And she called my husband over the fon for a couple of mins. Too since we both were at different countries at the time she called)..am not sure why she didnt contact us since then!
> 
> 
> 
> When did it happen? Can you share your timeline?
Click to expand...




3van said:


> Salbasio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The waiting time is killing me (am the sponsor)! Since the last call,my c.o at the end of the call asked me if it's okay for both of us to have an interview together? And i told her of course that's alright! And since then she didnt call again! (And she called my husband over the fon for a couple of mins. Too since we both were at different countries at the time she called)..am not sure why she didnt contact us since then!
> 
> 
> 
> When did you recieve the call from C.O ?
Click to expand...

I posted before my time line..but i will share it again..
Application lodged : 06/09/2018
C.O call : 19/12/2018
Sponsor status : approved
Applicant status : further assessment


----------



## 3van

Salbasio said:


> I posted before my time line..but i will share it again..
> Application lodged : 06/09/2018
> C.O call : 19/12/2018
> Sponsor status : approved
> Applicant status : further assessment


My application was only lodged a week earlier then yours, however, the C.O. sent email instead of call in November requesting further information.

My sponsor status says still submitted!!

Either way, my application is taking longer than my friends who got their grants in 5-6 months via Beirut office.


----------



## jasrodz

Hi All, 

Applied for 309 when my wife was working in Dubai. So ended have my application processed from Beirut office.

Application lodged: 05 Nov 2018
Medicals Done: 21 Dec 2018 
Request for Info: 02 Jan 2019 
Sponsor status: Further Assessment
Applicant status : Further Assessment 

The request for info was very vague as the checklist was asking for all documents to be submitted which was not done with the application. In my case all the required documents were submitted when we lodged the application. I did email them asking for more info, but haven't received any reply yet. Has anyone else come up with same issue ? 

Now my wife has left her work in Dubai and moved back to her home country India. I hope change of country of residence won't change the application office and create a further delay to the application. 

Also next year Jan 2020 we are having our wedding ceremony and my wife wants to come to Australia with me on tourist visa if her 309 is not approved by then. Does anyone know if we can apply for sponsored tourist visa while we have an application being processed for 309. 

Thanks guys


----------



## 3van

Should i upload updated NOIM or wait until they request it? Reason being is that the initial NOIM was for January 2019. We are now passed it..


----------



## Savage_Flame

3van said:


> Should i upload updated NOIM or wait until they request it? Reason being is that the initial NOIM was for January 2019. We are now passed it..


Upload it. They will most likely request a new updated one so it will save potential delays


----------



## zol

jasrodz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Applied for 309 when my wife was working in Dubai. So ended have my application processed from Beirut office.
> 
> Application lodged: 05 Nov 2018
> Medicals Done: 21 Dec 2018
> Request for Info: 02 Jan 2019
> Sponsor status: Further Assessment
> Applicant status : Further Assessment
> 
> The request for info was very vague as the checklist was asking for all documents to be submitted which was not done with the application. In my case all the required documents were submitted when we lodged the application. I did email them asking for more info, but haven't received any reply yet. Has anyone else come up with same issue ?
> 
> Now my wife has left her work in Dubai and moved back to her home country India. I hope change of country of residence won't change the application office and create a further delay to the application.
> 
> Also next year Jan 2020 we are having our wedding ceremony and my wife wants to come to Australia with me on tourist visa if her 309 is not approved by then. Does anyone know if we can apply for sponsored tourist visa while we have an application being processed for 309.
> 
> Thanks guys


You can definitely apply for a tourist visa whilst the 309 is being processed. The applicant will need to satisfy the requirements of a visitor visa including the genuine temporary entrant criterion. Additionally, if the visa was granted, the applicant would need to depart Australia when his/her visa is ready for decision.


----------



## jasrodz

zol said:


> You can definitely apply for a tourist visa whilst the 309 is being processed. The applicant will need to satisfy the requirements of a visitor visa including the genuine temporary entrant criterion. Additionally, if the visa was granted, the applicant would need to depart Australia when his/her visa is ready for decision.


Thank you zol for your response. Just a question, do we need to do a separate medicals for tourist visa or medicals done for 309 would be sufficient.


----------



## zol

jasrodz said:


> Thank you zol for your response. Just a question, do we need to do a separate medicals for tourist visa or medicals done for 309 would be sufficient.


Check this link for medical requirements.
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...ments/health/when-to-have-health-examinations

You might not need to have all the health examinations again if you had any in the last 12 months. Your referral letter will tell you what examinations you need to take.


----------



## 3van

Does anyone know if interviews are always conducted via phone prior to Visa grants? 

The only correspoence we've had so far is via email requesting further information.


----------



## abdoal3rs

3van said:


> Does anyone know if interviews are always conducted via phone prior to Visa grants?
> 
> The only correspoence we've had so far is via email requesting further information.


When did you apply?


----------



## zol

3van said:


> Does anyone know if interviews are always conducted via phone prior to Visa grants?
> 
> The only correspoence we've had so far is via email requesting further information.


There is no definitive answer but it appears BEY office is calling applicants post application submission to answer a few questions.


----------



## 3van

abdoal3rs said:


> When did you apply?


Applied in late August 2018 for Visa 300
Uploaded all documentation on same week
Medics submitted early September
Received request for more information regarding evidence of correspondence between applicant/spouse in November 2018 from offshore CO in Beirut, submitted the required detail.

Application says Further Processing since end of November*
Sponsor Applications status still says 'Submitted'


----------



## abdoal3rs

3van said:


> Applied in late August 2018 for Visa 300
> Uploaded all documentation on same week
> Medics submitted early September
> Received request for more information regarding evidence of correspondence between applicant/spouse in November 2018 from offshore CO in Beirut, submitted the required detail.
> 
> Application says Further Processing since end of November*
> Sponsor Applications status still says 'Submitted'


They usually call applicants. I lodged my visa in Aug-18 and my wife got a call in the middle of Dec-18. In your case, they don't seem to be keen to call you.


----------



## 3van

abdoal3rs said:


> They usually call applicants. I lodged my visa in Aug-18 and my wife got a call in the middle of Dec-18. In your case, they don't seem to be keen to call you.


Are you in Australia?


----------



## 3van

zol said:


> There is no definitive answer but it appears BEY office is calling applicants post application submission to answer a few questions.


Our application was submitted online via Immi Account. Still waiting for the magic call.

Since ours is a 300 instead of 309, perhaps different variables are at play?


----------



## abdoal3rs

3van said:


> Are you in Australia?


No. We both the sponsor and applicant outside Australia.


----------



## 3van

abdoal3rs said:


> No. We both the sponsor and applicant outside Australia.


I'd imagine such circumstance would add complexity to the application.
It's a waiting game..


----------



## 3van

Any updates from anyone?


----------



## abdoal3rs

3van said:


> Any updates from anyone?


No update! My wife's medical test will expire in 14 days and no feedback after the phone interview.


----------



## 3van

abdoal3rs said:


> No update! My wife's medical test will expire in 14 days and no feedback after the phone interview.


That's not good brother. Did you try contacting Beirut office?


----------



## abdoal3rs

3van said:


> That's not good brother. Did you try contacting Beirut office?


I applied in August. It was my mistake because I did the medical in Mar-18 and applied August. My wife had miscarriage in Nov-18 and I want to try again for a baby, but wont do it before renewing my medical test.


----------



## 3van

abdoal3rs said:


> I applied in August. It was my mistake because I did the medical in Mar-18 and applied August. My wife had miscarriage in Nov-18 and I want to try again for a baby, but wont do it before renewing my medical test.


August 2018 must have been a bad time to apply for these 300/309 Visa

The issue is every time i try calling the Beirut office it just goes to message.


----------



## zol

abdoal3rs said:


> I applied in August. It was my mistake because I did the medical in Mar-18 and applied August. My wife had miscarriage in Nov-18 and I want to try again for a baby, but wont do it before renewing my medical test.


How did she do the medical without the HAP number?


----------



## abdoal3rs

zol said:


> How did she do the medical without the HAP number?


Through my health declaration. It was available at that time


----------



## 3van

March should be the month we get grants for all those of us who applied in late August/early September 2018.


----------



## abdoal3rs

3van said:


> March should be the month we get grants for all those of us who applied in late August/early September 2018.


I highly doubt that. My agent recent grant from Beirut was for a client who waited for one year. Don't forget that current government has promised a reduction in migration intake which in my opinion very unfair for family visas. An Australian citizen would wait for more than one year to re-union with his family while visa 489 is being processed in less than 4 months!!!!! That's means new migrants are getting priority over Australian family.

The only hope we have is that current government losses federal election and labor party comes to power. If this happens, we would expect a feedback in June or July for applications lodged in August-2018. Otherwise, expect at least one year waiting.


----------



## 3van

abdoal3rs said:


> I highly doubt that. My agent recent grant from Beirut was for a client who waited for one year. Don't forget that current government has promised a reduction in migration intake which in my opinion very unfair for family visas. An Australian citizen would wait for more than one year to re-union with his family while visa 489 is being processed in less than 4 months!!!!! That's means new migrants are getting priority over Australian family.
> 
> The only hope we have is that current government losses federal election and labor party comes to power. If this happens, we would expect a feedback in June or July for applications lodged in August-2018. Otherwise, expect at least one year waiting.


Based on average Beirut processing times is 200 days.

But it's been very quiet regarding grants lately.


----------



## abdoal3rs

3van said:


> Based on average Beirut processing times is 200 days.
> 
> But it's been very quiet regarding grants lately.


It was the "Median" not the "Average".

They seem to be pretty slow.


----------



## 3van

abdoal3rs said:


> It was the "Median" not the "Average".
> 
> They seem to be pretty slow.


When did this shift in the immigration policy occur? 
Because my friend applied in April 2018 and was granted in October 2018 via Beirut office. 
And he's application was arguably a bit more complex than mine.


----------



## abdoal3rs

3van said:


> When did this shift in the immigration policy occur?
> Because my friend applied in April 2018 and was granted in October 2018 via Beirut office.
> And he's application was arguably a bit more complex than mine.


They handle each case differently. What is the nationality of your friend? Low risk countries seem to have fast processing.


----------



## 3van

abdoal3rs said:


> They handle each case differently. What is the nationality of your friend? Low risk countries seem to have fast processing.


I note many applicants from USA & Canada, low risk? Who have been waiting for over 12 months.

As for my friends he was Australian PR sponsor and the applicant was from Iraq.


----------



## Loogenhouzer92

Hi Everyone, 

Just thought I'd share my timeline. We applied for my fiance to come from Dubai, and applied through a lawyer/migration agent in Australia. My Fiance is Moroccan and myself Canadian...living in Australia on PR status.

Applied for 309: November 23rd, 2018 
Request for Medicals: February 14th, 2019 (Letter was sent from Beirut embassy...so my guess is our case was sent to Beirut)
Medical supplied: February 25th, 2019

And now Waiting.....


----------



## abdoal3rs

Loogenhouzer92 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Just thought I'd share my timeline. We applied for my fiance to come from Dubai, and applied through a lawyer/migration agent in Australia. My Fiance is Moroccan and myself Canadian...living in Australia on PR status.
> 
> Applied for 309: November 23rd, 2018
> Request for Medicals: February 14th, 2019 (Letter was sent from Beirut embassy...so my guess is our case was sent to Beirut)
> Medical supplied: February 25th, 2019
> 
> And now Waiting.....


Yes, it will be processed from Lebanon. Have you had any interview? They usually call applicants.


----------



## Loogenhouzer92

No have not had any interview yet. Just the request for medical.


----------



## 3van

GPT up by 4 months now!


----------



## Jorda

Hello everyone! 
My partner and I applied for my spouse visa in July 2018( submitted all of the requirements that same month) and heard from the co around sep that our application was moved to the Beirut office. On March 16th 2019 I was contacted by the co, she requested my signature on a character statuary declaration form at the Australian Embassy where I currently live. I’ve went and signed it but I’m a bit confused because no one I know (or read about here ) has had to do the same thing. Has anyone done the same thing?


----------



## abdoal3rs

Jorda said:


> Hello everyone!
> My partner and I applied for my spouse visa in July 2018( submitted all of the requirements that same month) and heard from the co around sep that our application was moved to the Beirut office. On March 16th 2019 I was contacted by the co, she requested my signature on a character statuary declaration form at the Australian Embassy where I currently live. I've went and signed it but I'm a bit confused because no one I know (or read about here ) has had to do the same thing. Has anyone done the same thing?


Are you from Syria? They have requested my wife to submit it because she is Syrian. They explicitly wrote that in the email otherwise you will need to submit PCC.


----------



## Jorda

I'm not Syrian, im Jordanian. I did however visit Syria twice way before the war started. Could that be the reason why?


----------



## abdoal3rs

Jorda said:


> I'm not Syrian, im Jordanian. I did however visit Syria twice way before the war started. Could that be the reason why?


No idea why they do this!! Can you share your timeline?


----------



## 3van

No grants / updates yet for anyone processed via Beirut office?


----------



## Salbasio

3van said:


> No grants / updates yet for anyone processed via Beirut office?


Nothing for me &#127995;


----------



## wanjeri

abdoal3rs said:


> 3van said:
> 
> 
> 
> March should be the month we get grants for all those of us who applied in late August/early September 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> I highly doubt that. My agent recent grant from Beirut was for a client who waited for one year. Don't forget that current government has promised a reduction in migration intake which in my opinion very unfair for family visas. An Australian citizen would wait for more than one year to re-union with his family while visa 489 is being processed in less than 4 months!!!!! That's means new migrants are getting priority over Australian family.
> 
> The only hope we have is that current government losses federal election and labor party comes to power. If this happens, we would expect a feedback in June or July for applications lodged in August-2018. Otherwise, expect at least one year waiting.
Click to expand...

I hope this is true. Getting grants in March. I also hope this time is reduced coz it's wrecking havoc to my family currently. I need to get another child soon and I don't want to preggas in my mid/late 30's. Sorry for venting.


----------



## abdoal3rs

Salbasio said:


> Nothing for me &#127995;


same here and medical already expired


----------



## Salbasio

abdoal3rs said:


> Salbasio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing for me &#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> same here and medical already expired
Click to expand...

Did u contact them? Any news?


----------



## zol

Salbasio said:


> Did u contact them? Any news?


Do you think that would help?


----------



## abdoal3rs

Salbasio said:


> Did u contact them? Any news?


I contacted them for a HAP ID and they said we may be extend your medicals for another 6 months after expiry.

But, they were reluctant to give a new HAP ID which is weird to me.


----------



## zol

abdoal3rs said:


> I contacted them for a HAP ID and they said we may be extend your medicals for another 6 months after expiry.
> 
> But, they were reluctant to give a new HAP ID which is weird to me.


That is good for you, maybe they want to grant soon and saving you the hassle of redoing medicals


----------



## abdoal3rs

zol said:


> That is good for you, maybe they want to grant soon and saving you the hassle of redoing medicals


It is not good at all. I am planning a family and there is no guarantee that the visa will be processed in 6 months. I applied in Aug-18, wife did interview and still waiting.


----------



## Salbasio

I contacted them for a HAP ID and they said we may be extend your medicals for another 6 months after expiry.

But, they were reluctant to give a new HAP ID which is weird to me.[/QUOTE]
I think u will be granted ur visa soon (at least before the 6 months)
I have seen a similar case (in a post here) and they also told him we will extend the medical and no need now to re do it,and he was granted his visa after a while


----------



## Salbasio

zol said:


> Salbasio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did u contact them? Any news?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that would help?
Click to expand...

No no,it's just for abdol,cuz his wife's medical is expired..so am asking about his own case


----------



## abdoal3rs

Salbasio said:


> I contacted them for a HAP ID and they said we may be extend your medicals for another 6 months after expiry.
> 
> But, they were reluctant to give a new HAP ID which is weird to me.


I think u will be granted ur visa soon (at least before the 6 months)
I have seen a similar case (in a post here) and they also told him we will extend the medical and no need now to re do it,and he was granted his visa after a while[/QUOTE]

Can you find this post?


----------



## Salbasio

abdoal3rs said:


> Can you find this post?


Will do my best to find it


----------



## Salman1996

Guess l will share my timeline as well. 

Applied in Mid-August 2018 for a 300. 

Medicals and all documents sent in August. 

Request for more information in December 2018 and January 2019. 

I’m Australian and wife is Iraqi. She has done no interview yet. 

Patiently waiting with the rest of you guys. 

Hoping for some grants to be given to us soon.


----------



## abdoal3rs

Salman1996 said:


> Guess l will share my timeline as well.
> 
> Applied in Mid-August 2018 for a 300.
> 
> Medicals and all documents sent in August.
> 
> Request for more information in December 2018 and January 2019.
> 
> I'm Australian and wife is Iraqi. She has done no interview yet.
> 
> Patiently waiting with the rest of you guys.
> 
> Hoping for some grants to be given to us soon.


Hope that you will get it soon.


----------



## zol

Hey everyone

Good news, we got the golden email last night so extremely ecstatic.

Processing took exactly 240 days. Let me know if you have any questions.

Hopefully you will all get yours soon


----------



## zol

deleted...


----------



## adrian_

zol said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Good news, we got the golden email last night so extremely ecstatic.
> 
> Processing took exactly 240 days. Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Hopefully you will all get yours soon


Finally some good news from Beirut!
Congratulations Zol!

Can you please share your timeline and applicant's country?
Also how long have they given you to enter Australia?


----------



## zol

adrian_ said:


> Finally some good news from Beirut!
> Congratulations Zol!
> 
> Can you please share your timeline and applicant's country?
> Also how long have they given you to enter Australia?


Applied offshore online (Dubai resident) on 1 Aug 2018, front loaded all PC and Medical. 240 days processing. Applicant offshore, sponsor onshore.

Interesting you ask that because they must enter date is mid June (just under 90 days from grant) which is the lowest period I have witnessed on any grant and quite short notice for us to be honest (sell assets, ship effects, relocate etc) but we have to make it work


----------



## abdoal3rs

zol said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Good news, we got the golden email last night so extremely ecstatic.
> 
> Processing took exactly 240 days. Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Hopefully you will all get yours soon


Congratulations!

Are you from a high risk country?


----------



## Salbasio

zol said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Good news, we got the golden email last night so extremely ecstatic.
> 
> Processing took exactly 240 days. Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Hopefully you will all get yours soon


Congratssssss zol,finally some good news! So happy for u mate!


----------



## zol

abdoal3rs said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Are you from a high risk country?


Yes .


----------



## abdoal3rs

zol said:


> Yes .


Can you tell me the nationality of the applicant? My wife is Syrian and we applied in August like you.


----------



## Jorda

Hello! My spouse visa was granted a few days ago thru email but im not sure if im supposed to send my passport to the local embassy? The email had "Do not reply" so i wasn't able to ask how I am supposed to travel to Australia? Do i print the grant?


----------



## wanjeri

Jorda said:


> Hello! My spouse visa was granted a few days ago thru email but im not sure if im supposed to send my passport to the local embassy? The email had "Do not reply" so i wasn't able to ask how I am supposed to travel to Australia? Do i print the grant?


Congrats!! Thats good news. I hope we all get visas soon!! Australia doesn't put visa stamps in passports it's all online on vevo, but you can print if you want to. &#128578;


----------



## abdoal3rs

Jorda said:


> Hello! My spouse visa was granted a few days ago thru email but im not sure if im supposed to send my passport to the local embassy? The email had "Do not reply" so i wasn't able to ask how I am supposed to travel to Australia? Do i print the grant?


Can you please share your time line? When did you exactly applied for the visa?


----------



## Salman1996

Good news to see some grants being given!!!


----------



## Salbasio

No recent grants guys??
I keep checking my immi account from 8:30 a.m till 4 p.m (beirut office working hrs) hoping for a grant! But nothing for me yet!


----------



## abdoal3rs

Salbasio said:


> No recent grants guys??
> I keep checking my immi account from 8:30 a.m till 4 p.m (beirut office working hrs) hoping for a grant! But nothing for me yet!


Nothing for me.


----------



## Ayata

Hi everyone, 
Stumbled upon this forum just now and thought I'll post my timeline and story. I'm the sponsor living in Australia and my partner is from Iraq.
Application submitted: 15 April 2015 (nearly one year ago) 
Submitted all documents a week later 
Health assessment was requested and done in May. 
We didn't hear anything up until February this year when they requested more documents and then another request for documents in March. 
Current status is Further Assessment and processing time is 15 to 21 months and I'm getting really worried and anxious.
I know a friend who had the same scenario we both submitted in April and our parents both are from Iraq and they were granted a Visa in February.
Hope we hear soon.
Ps. Processing office is Beirut.


----------



## Maryam1989

Hi Adrian, I got the same email on November 28,it was like a checklist that contained all the documents while I had uploaded some before, like pcc and etc. I logged on October 1st and received the document request Email on November 28. CO asked me to complete documents in 70 days.


----------



## Maryam1989

adrian_ said:


> Hi all, has anyone recieved a request for more information from Beirut office?
> 
> I have received a request for more info with a lot of items on the check list, basically all of the required documents for the visa are there and they all say "if not already provided".
> I'm really confused about what it is they actually want more info about.
> 
> We have already uploaded all necessary documents and police checks and medical.


Hi Adrian, I got the same email on November 28,it was like a checklist that contained all the documents while I had uploaded some before, like pcc and etc. I logged on October 1st and received the document request Email on November 28. CO asked me to complete documents in 70 days.


----------



## 3van

Looks like we've had 2 grants in March via Beirut? 
Zol applied on 1st Aug 2018 - assuming others applications are grant ready - do we assume sequential grants?


----------



## Karramy

Hi everyone 

Firstly I’ll give you my timeline
Applied: 4 August 2018
Request for further information received on November 18.
Status: Further Assessment 
I am the sponsor, an Australian citizen and my husband is from Iraq.
No agent used
All documents including police checks etc front loaded.
Medical requested same day as application submitted and completed within 2 weeks.

The information we were requested we had already provided, however I submitted again.

We haven’t heard anything since November. 

I’ve seen that two people on this form have received their visas in late March. 
Fingers crossed more are granted soon!


----------



## 3van

Karramy said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Firstly I'll give you my timeline
> Applied: 4 August 2018
> Request for further information received on November 18.
> Status: Further Assessment
> I am the sponsor, an Australian citizen and my husband is from Iraq.
> No agent used
> All documents including police checks etc front loaded.
> Medical requested same day as application submitted and completed within 2 weeks.
> 
> The information we were requested we had already provided, however I submitted again.
> 
> We haven't heard anything since November.
> 
> I've seen that two people on this form have received their visas in late March.
> Fingers crossed more are granted soon!


Further assessment is the status of sponsor or applicant?


----------



## Salbasio

3van said:


> Looks like we've had 2 grants in March via Beirut?
> Zol applied on 1st Aug 2018 - assuming others applications are grant ready - do we assume sequential grants?


I dont think it has to be sequential..


----------



## Karramy

The applicant and the sponsor says submitted.


----------



## 3van

Salbasio said:


> I dont think it has to be sequential..


I read on other thread that even Dubai applications are being transferred to the Beirut office. This would surely increase the processing times.


----------



## 3van

Karramy said:


> The applicant and the sponsor says submitted.


What details were further requested.


----------



## zol

3van said:


> I read on other thread that even Dubai applications are being transferred to the Beirut office. This would surely increase the processing times.


That is true


----------



## Karramy

3van said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The applicant and the sponsor says submitted.
> 
> 
> 
> What details were further requested.
Click to expand...

The CO requested my husbands old passport and visa's from any countries visited.


----------



## Ayata

Someone was granted a Visa a couple of days ago. The sponsor lives in Australia and the applicant is in Iraq. The Visa was granted in 8 months. So I suppose it was lodged in August?

Let's hope the rest of us are granted visas soon.


----------



## Karramy

Ayata said:


> Someone was granted a Visa a couple of days ago. The sponsor lives in Australia and the applicant is in Iraq. The Visa was granted in 8 months. So I suppose it was lodged in August?
> 
> Let's hope the rest of us are granted visas soon.


I really hope so Ayata!!


----------



## Ayata

Karramy said:


> I really hope so Ayata!!


Well if I had any hope before it's gone now  I just received an email from immi asking me to re-upload chat logs into a readable format. I extracted all our WhatsApp chat and converted to a pdf and uploaded it. 
Can someone please provide me with advice regarding this.


----------



## Sandip7266

Finally I got my visa yesterday, ALL PROCESS DONE IN 6 MONTH, THANKS FOR VERY QUICK RESPONSE,

I WAS PUTING MY FILE FROM DELHI IMMIGRATION MY AGENT Australian

My timeline
File login Oct 2018
CASE OFFICER ALLOCATED OCT 3rd WEEK

MEDICAL NOV 2018
PCC JAN 2019

NO INTERVIEW 

VISA GRANT IN APRIL 1st WEEK.


----------



## Sandip7266

Finally I got my 309 Spouse visa yesterday, ALL PROCESS DONE IN 6 MONTH, THANKS FOR VERY QUICK RESPONSE,

I WAS PUTING MY FILE FROM DELHI IMMIGRATION MY AGENT Australian

My timeline
File login Oct 2018
CASE OFFICER ALLOCATED OCT 3rd WEEK

MEDICAL NOV 2018
PCC JAN 2019

NO INTERVIEW 

VISA GRANT IN APRIL 1st WEEK.
12 / 12


----------



## 3van

Ayata said:


> Someone was granted a Visa a couple of days ago. The sponsor lives in Australia and the applicant is in Iraq. The Visa was granted in 8 months. So I suppose it was lodged in August?
> 
> Let's hope the rest of us are granted visas soon.


Where do you get the grant information from?


----------



## Karramy

Ayata said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope so Ayata!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well if I had any hope before it's gone now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received an email from immi asking me to re-upload chat logs into a readable format. I extracted all our WhatsApp chat and converted to a pdf and uploaded it.
> Can someone please provide me with advice regarding this.
Click to expand...

I see this as a good thing Ayata! Someone is looking at your application and it's not just sitting on the bottom of a pile somewhere!
I'd just reupload what you have already done. The system won't accept it if there is an error. Convert to PDF, like you did before. Something may have happened to the file at their end.


----------



## Ayata

3van said:


> Ayata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone was granted a Visa a couple of days ago. The sponsor lives in Australia and the applicant is in Iraq. The Visa was granted in 8 months. So I suppose it was lodged in August?
> 
> Let's hope the rest of us are granted visas soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get the grant information from?
Click to expand...

Hey, someone from the community not on the forum.


----------



## Ayata

Karramy said:


> Ayata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope so Ayata!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well if I had any hope before it's gone now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received an email from immi asking me to re-upload chat logs into a readable format. I extracted all our WhatsApp chat and converted to a pdf and uploaded it.
> Can someone please provide me with advice regarding this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see this as a good thing Ayata! Someone is looking at your application and it's not just sitting on the bottom of a pile somewhere!
> I'd just reupload what you have already done. The system won't accept it if there is an error. Convert to PDF, like you did before. Something may have happened to the file at their end.
Click to expand...

Yeah that's the only positive thing, but I suppose that small errors or request for info creates a delay.


----------



## 3van

Ayata said:


> Hey, someone from the community not on the forum.


You know them?


----------



## Ayata

3van said:


> Ayata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, someone from the community not on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> You know them?
Click to expand...

No sorry I dont know them, I would've gotten more details from them.

But I noticed a pattern with my application, so far they've requested information from me 3 times and dates are:
5/02
8/03
9/04 
I guess they look at an application at specific time of the month, maybe to do with date of submission?


----------



## 3van

Ayata said:


> No sorry I dont know them, I would've gotten more details from them.
> 
> But I noticed a pattern with my application, so far they've requested information from me 3 times and dates are:
> 5/02
> 8/03
> 9/04
> I guess they look at an application at specific time of the month, maybe to do with date of submission?


We only received one request for info on November 2018. 
CO interview done Mid-March 2019
Application was submitted late August 2018


----------



## Ayata

3van said:


> We only received one request for info on November 2018.
> CO interview done Mid-March 2019
> Application was submitted late August 2018


That's weird not to worry you or anything but I know two people from community who were granted visas same day as CO interview and one a few days after CO interview. I guess there really isn't a pattern or set of rules.
My fiance still hasn't been interviewed, its very rare to not get a phone call but I'm hoping we don't get called and just get granted a visa.


----------



## 3van

Ayata said:


> That's weird not to worry you or anything but I know two people from community who were granted visas same day as CO interview and one a few days after CO interview. I guess there really isn't a pattern or set of rules.
> My fiance still hasn't been interviewed, its very rare to not get a phone call but I'm hoping we don't get called and just get granted a visa.


By the looks of things there is no pattern or systematic approach to these Visas. Some are getting grants prior to others who have applied before them.

It's also worth noting Beirut is processing more applications than before due to consolidation which will surely increase everyone's processing times.

Did you apply for 309 or PMV 300?


----------



## Ayata

3van said:


> By the looks of things there is no pattern or systematic approach to these Visas. Some are getting grants prior to others who have applied before them.
> 
> It's also worth noting Beirut is processing more applications than before due to consolidation which will surely increase everyone's processing times.
> 
> Did you apply for 309 or PMV 300?


Yeah ,that's very correct. I applied for PMV 300.


----------



## Ayata

Hi Everyone, 

My fiance and I received phone calls from our case officer today (Her name is Imane). She called my fiance first and asked him many questions (including stupid questions), his phone call lasted about an hour, mine lasted about 30 mins and it was just basic questions e.g. how we meet, where we want the wedding, living, study and work details and etc

What worried me was the fact that she is still asking for more evidence, she asked me for more photos of us going out and etc and Ive already sent over 20, she said that in one of the photos (which was with our siblings) that we were standing far away from each other? and I told her height factors require that as I was the one who was taking the photo, seemed pretty stupid to me. 
Another thing she requested was evidence that we are going to have a wedding here, she said if I can put in a deposit for a venue or something like that and I told her that isn't possible as it requires both of us to look at the venue and decide together, I told her I can send her screenshots of wedding venue inquiries and photography etc and she said that would be sufficient and asked for them asap which I sent after the call. 

At the end of the phone call, I asked her if she can give me an estimate of when the visa will be granted she said she cant give me an exact answer but she said because its an old application it would be between 12 to 13 months and she said don't hold me up to this. 

I really hope it comes out soon even though I just sent through documentation but I feel like its at the final stages and I wish everyone hears some good news soon.


----------



## Maryam1989

Ayata said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My fiance and I received phone calls from our case officer today (Her name is Imane). She called my fiance first and asked him many questions (including stupid questions), his phone call lasted about an hour, mine lasted about 30 mins and it was just basic questions e.g. how we meet, where we want the wedding, living, study and work details and etc
> 
> What worried me was the fact that she is still asking for more evidence, she asked me for more photos of us going out and etc and Ive already sent over 20, she said that in one of the photos (which was with our siblings) that we were standing far away from each other? and I told her height factors require that as I was the one who was taking the photo, seemed pretty stupid to me.
> Another thing she requested was evidence that we are going to have a wedding here, she said if I can put in a deposit for a venue or something like that and I told her that isn't possible as it requires both of us to look at the venue and decide together, I told her I can send her screenshots of wedding venue inquiries and photography etc and she said that would be sufficient and asked for them asap which I sent after the call.
> 
> At the end of the phone call, I asked her if she can give me an estimate of when the visa will be granted she said she cant give me an exact answer but she said because its an old application it would be between 12 to 13 months and she said don't hold me up to this.
> 
> I really hope it comes out soon even though I just sent through documentation but I feel like its at the final stages and I wish everyone hears some good news soon.


Hi Ayata,
Hope to receive the grant E mail soon &#128578;
As you said that she asked you stupid questions like why you were far from each other in a photo, what else seemed weird to her? And the estimation of 12-13 months because of an old case means you will be granted sooner because of the old case? Estimation of 13 month is short in her mind? &#128561;
Thank you


----------



## Maryam1989

Hi everyone, I have a question that it would be appreciated if any one can help me with that
When a sponsor creates a new application for sponsoring his or her partner, the application status will change during the visa process? For example at first it it in received status then changed to initial assessments, further assessment and finally approved? 
Is approved the final status? When does it change to approved? 
Thank you very much


----------



## Sillysal7

Maryam1989 said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question that it would be appreciated if any one can help me with that
> When a sponsor creates a new application for sponsoring his or her partner, the application status will change during the visa process? For example at first it it in received status then changed to initial assessments, further assessment and finally approved?
> Is approved the final status? When does it change to approved?
> Thank you very much


When its approved. Which could be months..


----------



## Aussie83

Maryam1989 said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question that it would be appreciated if any one can help me with that
> When a sponsor creates a new application for sponsoring his or her partner, the application status will change during the visa process? For example at first it it in received status then changed to initial assessments, further assessment and finally approved?
> Is approved the final status? When does it change to approved?
> Thank you very much


My wife's 100 has been granted my sponsor side is still showing submitted


----------



## Ayata

Maryam1989 said:


> Hi Ayata,
> Hope to receive the grant E mail soon &#128578;
> As you said that she asked you stupid questions like why you were far from each other in a photo, what else seemed weird to her? And the estimation of 12-13 months because of an old case means you will be granted sooner because of the old case? Estimation of 13 month is short in her mind? &#128561;
> Thank you


Hi Maryam, 
I think they are trying to clear old cases to focus on recent ones, when she asked for the documents to be sent asap it seemed like she wanted to get rid of my application because its been there for nearly 12 months. 
I guess she's seen it all she's seen 4 month visas and 18 month visas.


----------



## 3van

Ayata said:


> Yeah ,that's very correct. I applied for PMV 300.


It would be safe to assume 300 should be quicker than 309 because with 309 you have to prove marriage. Where's 300 marriage will occur after grant of visa.

But the processing times for 300 & 309 seem the same


----------



## Maryam1989

Ayata said:


> Maryam1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ayata,
> Hope to receive the grant E mail soon &#128578;
> As you said that she asked you stupid questions like why you were far from each other in a photo, what else seemed weird to her? And the estimation of 12-13 months because of an old case means you will be granted sooner because of the old case? Estimation of 13 month is short in her mind? &#128561;
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Maryam,
> I think they are trying to clear old cases to focus on recent ones, when she asked for the documents to be sent asap it seemed like she wanted to get rid of my application because its been there for nearly 12 months.
> I guess she's seen it all she's seen 4 month visas and 18 month visas.
Click to expand...

Thank you Ayata, hope to get your grant soon &#128578;


----------



## Ayata

3van said:


> It would be safe to assume 300 should be quicker than 309 because with 309 you have to prove marriage. Where's 300 marriage will occur after grant of visa.
> 
> But the processing times for 300 & 309 seem the same


I know people who done 309 and got granted a visa in 4 months and people who've applied for 300 and got grated a visa in 6 months, it is harder to prove marriage and I see where you coming from but the CO said its all about evidence the more you upload the more likely you'll be granted a visa in a shorter period of time.


----------



## Ayata

Maryam1989 said:


> Thank you Ayata, hope to get your grant soon &#128578;


Thanks and you too.


----------



## abdoal3rs

Ayata said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My fiance and I received phone calls from our case officer today (Her name is Imane). She called my fiance first and asked him many questions (including stupid questions), his phone call lasted about an hour, mine lasted about 30 mins and it was just basic questions e.g. how we meet, where we want the wedding, living, study and work details and etc
> 
> What worried me was the fact that she is still asking for more evidence, she asked me for more photos of us going out and etc and Ive already sent over 20, she said that in one of the photos (which was with our siblings) that we were standing far away from each other? and I told her height factors require that as I was the one who was taking the photo, seemed pretty stupid to me.
> Another thing she requested was evidence that we are going to have a wedding here, she said if I can put in a deposit for a venue or something like that and I told her that isn't possible as it requires both of us to look at the venue and decide together, I told her I can send her screenshots of wedding venue inquiries and photography etc and she said that would be sufficient and asked for them asap which I sent after the call.
> 
> At the end of the phone call, I asked her if she can give me an estimate of when the visa will be granted she said she cant give me an exact answer but she said because its an old application it would be between 12 to 13 months and she said don't hold me up to this.
> 
> I really hope it comes out soon even though I just sent through documentation but I feel like its at the final stages and I wish everyone hears some good news soon.


Similar thing happened with my wife, but the interview last for half an hour only. So the officer spent 1.5 hour just conducting interview for both of you. This is a reason for long processing time


----------



## Salbasio

I would like to know guys,if u all have the word "approved" beside the sponsor's name when you open the sponsor's app. page?


----------



## abdoal3rs

Salbasio said:


> I would like to know guys,if u all have the word "approved" beside the sponsor's name when you open the sponsor's app. page?


Same here.


----------



## Maryam1989

Salbasio said:


> I would like to know guys,if u all have the word "approved" beside the sponsor's name when you open the sponsor's app. page?


Same to us, but I can't find out when did it happen.


----------



## Karramy

Maryam1989 said:


> Salbasio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know guys,if u all have the word "approved" beside the sponsor's name when you open the sponsor's app. page?
> 
> 
> 
> Same to us, but I can't find out when did it happen.
Click to expand...

Ours still says 'submitted'.


----------



## 3van

Karramy said:


> Ours still says 'submitted'.


Have you tried calling Beirut?


----------



## Karramy

3van said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ours still says 'submitted'.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried calling Beirut?
Click to expand...

No, our application has only been submitted for 8 months so I think it's still early days for us.


----------



## 3van

Karramy said:


> No, our application has only been submitted for 8 months so I think it's still early days for us.


Better to keep following up with your application to ensure it's not being sat on.


----------



## Karramy

3van said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, our application has only been submitted for 8 months so I think it's still early days for us.
> 
> 
> 
> Better to keep following up with your application to ensure it's not being sat on.
Click to expand...

If I call will they give me any information? I was under the belief they won't take calls about individual visa applications.


----------



## Sillysal7

Karramy said:


> 3van said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, our application has only been submitted for 8 months so I think it's still early days for us.
> 
> 
> 
> Better to keep following up with your application to ensure it's not being sat on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I call will they give me any information? I was under the belief they won't take calls about
> individual visa applications.
Click to expand...

I think you should call as you should have a case worker by now. 8 months is too long. They prob cannot give you information but make them aware. I would also write an email to the australian embassy you are applying through.


----------



## Karramy

Sillysal7 said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3van said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, our application has only been submitted for 8 months so I think it's still early days for us.
> 
> 
> 
> Better to keep following up with your application to ensure it's not being sat on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I call will they give me any information? I was under the belief they won't take calls about
> individual visa applications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should call as you should have a case worker by now. 8 months is too long. They prob cannot give you information but make them aware. I would also write an email to the australian embassy you are applying through.
Click to expand...

No worries, I'll try calling them tomorrow. I heard from a CO in November 2018 as they requested further information. We submitted the further information within a couple of days and then heard nothing else. The CO's name is Imane. I saw Imane did a phone interview with someone else on here last week. 
Maybe a bit of prompting will work in our favour &#128522;


----------



## Ayata

Karramy said:


> Sillysal7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3van said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, our application has only been submitted for 8 months so I think it's still early days for us.
> 
> 
> 
> Better to keep following up with your application to ensure it's not being sat on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I call will they give me any information? I was under the belief they won't take calls about
> individual visa applications.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you should call as you should have a case worker by now. 8 months is too long. They prob cannot give you information but make them aware. I would also write an email to the australian embassy you are applying through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries, I'll try calling them tomorrow. I heard from a CO in November 2018 as they requested further information. We submitted the further information within a couple of days and then heard nothing else. The CO's name is Imane. I saw Imane did a phone interview with someone else on here last week.
> Maybe a bit of prompting will work in our favour &#128522;
Click to expand...

Yeah, the CO who called me is Imane.
Nothing so far hoping to get the golden email tomorrow, one year tomorrow.


----------



## T.G

Hello everyone,

I am PMV subclass 300 applicant from Iraq. My Fiancé is iraqi living in Australia .

Application submitted and fees been paid on 15th of November 2018. 
Documents uploaded 12th of January 2019 
And sponsorship application submitted 1st of April 2019. 
My application is showing received 
Sponsorship application is showing submitted. 

Im self registered applicant. My fiancé and I are little bit worried about this time gap. It might effect on our application .
Did anyone have any idea how long time will take to get a phone call from CO in our case??


----------



## Karramy

T.G said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am PMV subclass 300 applicant from Iraq. My Fiancé is iraqi living in Australia .
> 
> Application submitted and fees been paid on 15th of November 2018.
> Documents uploaded 12th of January 2019
> And sponsorship application submitted 1st of April 2019.
> My application is showing received
> Sponsorship application is showing submitted.
> 
> Im self registered applicant. My fiancé and I are little bit worried about this time gap. It might effect on our application .
> Did anyone have any idea how long time will take to get a phone call from CO in our case??


Hi T.G
There never seems to be any sort of pattern when it comes to timeframes. Some people are contacted quickly and others wait lengthy times.
If the application was only finished in its entirety this month then I'd say it wouldn't have been looked at yet.
I've been advised CO's don't look at applications until they are completed.
Try not to worry. This process is definitely a marathon &#128522;


----------



## nindiab

*Miss*

Hi Guys,

Thought i would post my time line up also since were all in the same situation.

Applied for the 300 fiancee visa on the 30th of November 2018 
Booked in bio/medic exams ofor the 19th of December 2018 
Our Bio medis were not asked for, my agent (applied in sydney) suggested to do the bio exams as soon as possible because the agent who is going to look at the application would eveything already done. The agent that we applied through was a past agent in the beirut office approving applications.

My fiancee is from Lebanon, it has been 4 months since we applied for the visa, it still early stages but i have had relatives aceppted within 2-4 months on the 300 visa also!

Hopping we get the call soon regarding the interview questions, how is eveyrine preparing for this interview?


----------



## abdoal3rs

nindiab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thought i would post my time line up also since were all in the same situation.
> 
> Applied for the 300 fiancee visa on the 30th of November 2018
> Booked in bio/medic exams ofor the 19th of December 2018
> Our Bio medis were not asked for, my agent (applied in sydney) suggested to do the bio exams as soon as possible because the agent who is going to look at the application would eveything already done. The agent that we applied through was a past agent in the beirut office approving applications.
> 
> My fiancee is from Lebanon, it has been 4 months since we applied for the visa, it still early stages but i have had relatives aceppted within 2-4 months on the 300 visa also!
> 
> Hopping we get the call soon regarding the interview questions, how is eveyrine preparing for this interview?


I saw someone posting here who is waiting for almost one year for 300 visa. I think your agent can push your case quickly since he/she already worked in Beirut office.

Best of luck!


----------



## Salbasio

nindiab said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thought i would post my time line up also since were all in the same situation.
> 
> Applied for the 300 fiancee visa on the 30th of November 2018
> Booked in bio/medic exams ofor the 19th of December 2018
> Our Bio medis were not asked for, my agent (applied in sydney) suggested to do the bio exams as soon as possible because the agent who is going to look at the application would eveything already done. The agent that we applied through was a past agent in the beirut office approving applications.
> 
> My fiancee is from Lebanon, it has been 4 months since we applied for the visa, it still early stages but i have had relatives aceppted within 2-4 months on the 300 visa also!
> 
> Hopping we get the call soon regarding the interview questions, how is eveyrine preparing for this interview?


Hello nindiab..
I got my fon interview after almost 2 months from my app. Lodgment..
Am the sponsor..our c.o called my husband too..
Get ready for any sort of question..how u met? Ur future plans? & since ur not married yet,i've read once before that the c.o asked the applicant where they planning to get married,& she asked them to send the wedding celebration hall reservation (plus U gotta know all the dates regarding ur partner too,,like birthday,,etc) they ask about fine details..
And my case officer at the end of the call asked me if i don't mind having another fon interview! But i've have not heard from her since last dec.
Best of luck dear..


----------



## T.G

Dear Karramy. 

Thank you for your explanation.

I’ve made the medical test and police check since December 2018. And are attached. My fiancé made the police clearance as well.
I don’t know now after submitting sponsor application it will be considered as completed case or still we have to upload more documents


----------



## Karramy

T.G said:


> Dear Karramy.
> 
> Thank you for your explanation.
> 
> I've made the medical test and police check since December 2018. And are attached. My fiancé made the police clearance as well.
> I don't know now after submitting sponsor application it will be considered as completed case or still we have to upload more documents


If the CO wants more evidence they may request more information from you. If they think they have enough evidence from you they will make a decision based on that &#128522;


----------



## T.G

Karramy said:


> T.G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Karramy.
> 
> Thank you for your explanation.
> 
> I've made the medical test and police check since December 2018. And are attached. My fiancé made the police clearance as well.
> I don't know now after submitting sponsor application it will be considered as completed case or still we have to upload more documents
> 
> 
> 
> If the CO wants more evidence they may request more information from you. If they think they have enough evidence from you they will make a decision based on that &#128522;
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for clarification &#128522;

The waiting is really stressful


----------



## Ayata

If anyone needs a phone number try calling the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade on this number (02) 6261 1111, this is the number that I was contacted from for my interview. I've been checking my emails nearly every hour, very stressful time after interview.


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

Hello everyone

I am Australian and fiance is Egyptian living in UAE, we submitted our PMV application on 13 December 18. 

Do many of you submit without a migration agent? We didn't use one and now I am worried we should have as I have heard Beirut is a tough office.


----------



## Karramy

Ayata said:


> If anyone needs a phone number try calling the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade on this number (02) 6261 1111, this is the number that I was contacted from for my interview. I've been checking my emails nearly every hour, very stressful time after interview.


That's interesting Ayata. I thought it would have been a Lebanese phone number that called you, not a NSW number.
Did you say you spoke directly to Imane or was it someone else.
I can imagine how stressful it is after the interview! You're very close now!


----------



## Karramy

T.G said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Karramy.
> 
> Thank you for your explanation.
> 
> I've made the medical test and police check since December 2018. And are attached. My fiancé made the police clearance as well.
> I don't know now after submitting sponsor application it will be considered as completed case or still we have to upload more documents
> 
> 
> 
> If the CO wants more evidence they may request more information from you. If they think they have enough evidence from you they will make a decision based on that &#128522;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much for clarification &#128522;
> 
> The waiting is really stressful
Click to expand...

No worries. And yes it's very stressful! I try to stay as busy as possible so time passes quickly!


----------



## Karramy

TanyaMelbourne said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am Australian and fiance is Egyptian living in UAE, we submitted our PMV application on 13 December 18.
> 
> Do many of you submit without a migration agent? We didn't use one and now I am worried we should have as I have heard Beirut is a tough office.


We didn't use a agent or lawyer. I have a friend who used to be a migration agent that checked it over for me but that's it.


----------



## Ayata

Karramy said:


> That's interesting Ayata. I thought it would have been a Lebanese phone number that called you, not a NSW number.
> Did you say you spoke directly to Imane or was it someone else.
> I can imagine how stressful it is after the interview! You're very close now!


I spoke directly with Imane, I was expecting a Lebanese number too but I think the call gets transferred through Australian Embassy, thats what I concluded from my Google research. 
And yes it is stressful, like we are one step closer but I feel like these phase is harder than that year of waiting ahah.


----------



## Ayata

TanyaMelbourne said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am Australian and fiance is Egyptian living in UAE, we submitted our PMV application on 13 December 18.
> 
> Do many of you submit without a migration agent? We didn't use one and now I am worried we should have as I have heard Beirut is a tough office.


Hi Tanya, we didn't use a migration agent either and it seems like most people don't use a migration agent, however I know one girl who used a migration agent for her visa application which was lodged in September but they haven't heard anything back till now.


----------



## 3van

How long does Beirut take to grant Visa after phone interview with c.o? We've reached about a months since and still no news....

It's not fair the Visa grant relies so much on just pure luck because some are granted in a matter of weeks while others are waiting for years.


----------



## Salbasio

3van said:


> How long does Beirut take to grant Visa after phone interview with c.o? We've reached about a months since and still no news....
> 
> It's not fair the Visa grant relies so much on just pure luck because some are granted in a matter of weeks while others are waiting for years.


My fon interview was last dec.
So frustrating..
Specially that we have plans and we are committed to work plus the flight tickets (the earlier the cheaper),,so literally my life is all depending on the grant letter!


----------



## Ayata

3van said:


> How long does Beirut take to grant Visa after phone interview with c.o? We've reached about a months since and still no news....
> 
> It's not fair the Visa grant relies so much on just pure luck because some are granted in a matter of weeks while others are waiting for years.


It also depends on how quickly you upload documents and evidence but yes I do agree that luck plays an important role


----------



## Muna

i'm going to lodge visa subclass 309 and my partner is in east africa. can someone please help me with a checklists that's needs to be lodge with an online application i want to be fully ready when lodging my application.

thank you


----------



## Karramy

Ayata said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting Ayata. I thought it would have been a Lebanese phone number that called you, not a NSW number.
> Did you say you spoke directly to Imane or was it someone else.
> I can imagine how stressful it is after the interview! You're very close now!
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke directly with Imane, I was expecting a Lebanese number too but I think the call gets transferred through Australian Embassy, thats what I concluded from my Google research.
> And yes it is stressful, like we are one step closer but I feel like these phase is harder than that year of waiting ahah.
Click to expand...

o

Ah ok. That makes sense it would go through the embassy here &#128522;


----------



## 3van

Ayata said:


> It also depends on how quickly you upload documents and evidence but yes I do agree that luck plays an important role


All documents were uploaded when the application was lodged . We never recieved requests for any documents..


----------



## Sillysal7

3van said:


> Ayata said:
> 
> 
> 
> It also depends on how quickly you upload documents and evidence but yes I do agree that luck plays an important role
> 
> 
> 
> All documents were uploaded when the application was lodged . We never recieved requests for any documents..
Click to expand...

It is all luck unfortunatly. Ahhh....


----------



## Ayata

Very frustrated right now, my fiance just received a call from the embassy requesting more documents, this time they want our marriage certificate from an Islamic Celebrant and from court. 
What I didn't understand is why they called to request info and why did they call him?
Unnecessary anxiety at night


----------



## abdoal3rs

Ayata said:


> Very frustrated right now, my fiance just received a call from the embassy requesting more documents, this time they want our marriage certificate from an Islamic Celebrant and from court.
> What I didn't understand is why they called to request info and why did they call him?
> Unnecessary anxiety at night


They asked me to submit a marriage contract executed by the government in my home country though it was given to them. However, the request came via email.

Calling and asking your partner to submit it is very weird to me. It should come via email or through immi account as there will be a deadline for it with a failure to submit on time resulting in visa refusal or delay.


----------



## 3van

Ayata said:


> Very frustrated right now, my fiance just received a call from the embassy requesting more documents, this time they want our marriage certificate from an Islamic Celebrant and from court.
> What I didn't understand is why they called to request info and why did they call him?
> Unnecessary anxiety at night


Look on the bright side, at least your application is being processed and not sitting somewhere collecting dust..


----------



## abdoal3rs

3van said:


> Look in the bright side, at least your application is being processed..


My wife had her interview in Dec-18 and after that nothing happened. Therefore, it would take some time and better to be patient.


----------



## Ayata

abdoal3rs said:


> They asked me to submit a marriage contract executed by the government in my home country though it was given to them. However, the request came via email.
> 
> Calling and asking your partner to submit it is very weird to me. It should come via email or through immi account as there will be a deadline for it with a failure to submit on time resulting in visa refusal or delay.


Yeah thats the thing I dont understand, it seems like they are in rush for some reason, I sent the requested documents 10 mins after they called, I'm feeling very hopeful at least I know they are working on it and I have feeling we'll be granted the visa very soon. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ayata

3van said:


> Look on the bright side, at least your application is being processed and not sitting somewhere collecting dust..


Yeah, that's how I'm looking at things right now, I hope you hear some good news soon.


----------



## 3van

abdoal3rs said:


> My wife had her interview in Dec-18 and after that nothing happened. Therefore, it would take some time and better to be patient.


Yeah my fiance had interview in March. Was told by my acquaintance that their PMV got granted less than month post interview.

However, all of us currently applied since circa mid-2018 are sadly subject to longer grant times due to a myriad of reasons all not working in our favour.


----------



## 3van

Ayata said:


> Yeah, that's how I'm looking at things right now, I hope you hear some good news soon.


Thankyou. It's hard, but we have no choice but to wait. Hope you get your grant soon.


----------



## abdoal3rs

3van said:


> Yeah my fiance had interview in March. Was told by my acquaintance that their PMV got granted less than month post interview.
> 
> However, all of us currently applied since circa mid-2018 are sadly subject to longer grant times due to a myriad of reasons all not working in our favour.


My agent has brought up this thing with them. This is because they have everything ready so there is no reason for not granting the visa. They said we are still within average processing time and interviews, asking for documents is only standard procedure to complete the file.

If you guys unhappy with Beirut office you can complain to immigration. it is our right. Below is the link for which my agent used to complain

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions

If more people providing negative feedback, immigration will start cracking down on them.


----------



## Ayata

3van said:


> abdoal3rs said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife had her interview in Dec-18 and after that nothing happened. Therefore, it would take some time and better to be patient.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my fiance had interview in March. Was told by my acquaintance that their PMV got granted less than month post interview.
> 
> However, all of us currently applied since circa mid-2018 are sadly subject to longer grant times due to a myriad of reasons all not working in our favour.
Click to expand...




3van said:


> Ayata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's how I'm looking at things right now, I hope you hear some good news soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou. It's hard, but we have no choice but to wait. Hope you get your grant soon.
Click to expand...

The circumstances that happened during our application is unfortunate, but let's hope for the best, thanks for you kind wishes.


----------



## Ayata

abdoal3rs said:


> 3van said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my fiance had interview in March. Was told by my acquaintance that their PMV got granted less than month post interview.
> 
> However, all of us currently applied since circa mid-2018 are sadly subject to longer grant times due to a myriad of reasons all not working in our favour.
> 
> 
> 
> My agent has brought up this thing with them. This is because they have everything ready so there is no reason for not granting the visa. They said we are still within average processing time and interviews, asking for documents is only standard procedure to complete the file.
> 
> If you guys unhappy with Beirut office you can complain to immigration. it is our right. Below is the link for which my agent used to complain
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions
> 
> If more people providing negative feedback, immigration will start cracking down on them.
Click to expand...

I'll wait till next month if I dont hear back from them I'll be more than happy to file a complaint against them.


----------



## abdoal3rs

Ayata said:


> I'll wait till next month if I dont hear back from them I'll be more than happy to file a complaint against them.


If you think the interview was unprofessional you can write to immigration about it. My agent complained about the CO being poorly trained in conducting interviews. Furthermore, my agent has confirmed to me that they cannot reject the visa and they must act according to legislation. Therefore, it is 100% sure that it wont affect your application.


----------



## Ayata

abdoal3rs said:


> Ayata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wait till next month if I dont hear back from them I'll be more than happy to file a complaint against them.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think the interview was unprofessional you can write to immigration about it. My agent complained about the CO being poorly trained in conducting interviews. Furthermore, my agent has confirmed to me that they cannot reject the visa and they must act according to legislation. Therefore, it is 100% sure that it wont affect your application.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reassurance, she seemed professional but a lot of very personal questions which I think she is entitled to ask, but what I didn't like is that she is asking us to send things we've sent before like send photos and a document again. I'll wait and see what happens with them.
Thanks again for the reassurance.


----------



## abdoal3rs

Ayata said:


> Thanks for the reassurance, she seemed professional but a lot of very personal questions which I think she is entitled to ask, but what I didn't like is that she is asking us to send things we've sent before like send photos and a document again. I'll wait and see what happens with them.
> Thanks again for the reassurance.


When did you apply?


----------



## Ayata

abdoal3rs said:


> Ayata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance, she seemed professional but a lot of very personal questions which I think she is entitled to ask, but what I didn't like is that she is asking us to send things we've sent before like send photos and a document again. I'll wait and see what happens with them.
> Thanks again for the reassurance.
> 
> 
> 
> When did you apply?
Click to expand...

I applied last year April 15th.


----------



## abdoal3rs

Ayata said:


> I applied last year April 15th.


Fingers crossed. Your application is a bit old.


----------



## Ayata

abdoal3rs said:


> Ayata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied last year April 15th.
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed. Your application is a bit old.
Click to expand...

Yes it, just over a year old, I think they want to get rid of our case asap that's why the called to request for info and told us to urgently provide documents.
Fingers crossed I hear back before the weekend begins.


----------



## Ayata

I received another request for info (this is our 6th request for info). This time they are asking me to upload Iraqi ID, I think the reason for this is because I uploaded our Iraqi Marriage Licence yesterday. The other thing the requested is confirmation of wedding booking not just enquiries as I submitted that last week, I got in contact with a venue and currently waiting for confirmation email.
I don't know why they keep on requesting new evidence and documents and that booking thing seems very stupid to me, as this is something a couple should do together.
I'll have to be patient with them and hope for the best.


----------



## abdoal3rs

Ayata said:


> I received another request for info (this is our 6th request for info). This time they are asking me to upload Iraqi ID, I think the reason for this is because I uploaded our Iraqi Marriage Licence yesterday. The other thing the requested is confirmation of wedding booking not just enquiries as I submitted that last week, I got in contact with a venue and currently waiting for confirmation email.
> I don't know why they keep on requesting new evidence and documents and that booking thing seems very stupid to me, as this is something a couple should do together.
> I'll have to be patient with them and hope for the best.


It seems that they are finalizing your application.


----------



## Ayata

abdoal3rs said:


> It seems that they are finalizing your application.


You reckon? because it doesn't seem like that to me, I completed what they asked for and I'm going to wait and try to be patient.


----------



## abdoal3rs

Ayata said:


> You reckon? because it doesn't seem like that to me, I completed what they asked for and I'm going to wait and try to be patient.


It should be. Your application is old and it shouldn't take longer time.


----------



## Ayata

abdoal3rs said:


> It should be. Your application is old and it shouldn't take longer time.


Yeah, our processing time also decreased from 15-21 months to 13-21 months, 13 months would be mid May


----------



## 3van

Ayata said:


> Yeah, our processing time also decreased from 15-21 months to 13-21 months, 13 months would be mid May


Have you tried following up on your application in the last 12 months?


----------



## abdoal3rs

3van said:


> Have you tried following up on your application in the last 12 months?


They wont listen if it is within processing time.


----------



## Ayata

3van said:


> Have you tried following up on your application in the last 12 months?


I tried to send emails but never got a reply and as the comment above says, the wont listen if its within the processing time, gotta be patient for now.


----------



## Salbasio

Australian embassy in Beirut will be closed on Friday 19 April and Monday 22 April..so don't expect any grant letters those whole 4 days


----------



## Sillysal7

Ayata said:


> 3van said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried following up on your application in the last 12 months?
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to send emails but never got a reply and as the comment above says, the wont listen if its within the processing time, gotta be patient for now.
Click to expand...

You can call complaints line they can be helpful.
So much better than the general line. They full on look into for you.


----------



## Ayata

Sillysal7 said:


> You can call complaints line they can be helpful.
> So much better than the general line. They full on look into for you.


May I please have their number if you have it.


----------



## abdoal3rs

Ayata said:


> May I please have their number if you have it.


009611960670

don't expect them to entertain your call and most likely you will be directed to an answerer machine.

it happened with my friend he called and he couldn't talk with anyone.

As I previously mentioned, my agent complained that a lot of applications were submitted with decision ready status, but it is still taking months to process. They have insisted that they are still processing inline with published timelines.

I would suggest that you wait as they seem adamant to entertain or process application quickly from high risk countries, especially Arabic countries including Syria & Iraq.

My agent told me that my wife won't need to undergo security check because she is female. However, we are still awaiting for almost 8 months.


----------



## Ayata

abdoal3rs said:


> Ayata said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I please have their number if you have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 009611960670
> 
> don't expect them to entertain your call and most likely you will be directed to an answerer machine.
> 
> it happened with my friend he called and he couldn't talk with anyone.
> 
> As I previously mentioned, my agent complained that a lot of applications were submitted with decision ready status, but it is still taking months to process. They have insisted that they are still processing inline with published timelines.
> 
> I would suggest that you wait as they seem adamant to entertain or process application quickly from high risk countries, especially Arabic countries including Syria & Iraq.
> 
> My agent told me that my wife won't need to undergo security check because she is female. However, we are still awaiting for almost 8 months.
Click to expand...

Yeah I'll be patient for a while and then I'll see what to do. Thanks for the number.


----------



## 3van

abdoal3rs said:


> 009611960670
> 
> don't expect them to entertain your call and most likely you will be directed to an answerer machine.
> 
> it happened with my friend he called and he couldn't talk with anyone.
> 
> As I previously mentioned, my agent complained that a lot of applications were submitted with decision ready status, but it is still taking months to process. They have insisted that they are still processing inline with published timelines.
> 
> I would suggest that you wait as they seem adamant to entertain or process application quickly from high risk countries, especially Arabic countries including Syria & Iraq.
> 
> My agent told me that my wife won't need to undergo security check because she is female. However, we are still awaiting for almost 8 months.


It's got nothing to do with high risk countries as you'll find many applicants from countries like USA who are waiting as long or longer than us. 
The underlying reason behind the slow processing times and minimal number of grants is the fact that Australia is in the process of significantly reducing intake of immigration.


----------



## abdoal3rs

3van said:


> It's got nothing to do with high risk countries as you'll find many applicants from countries like USA who are waiting as long or longer than us.
> The underlying reason behind the slow processing times and minimal number of grants is the fact that Australia is in the process of significantly reducing intake of immigration.


It depends also on the case. If someone having complicated case/insufficient supporting it will prolong the processing. However, as per my agent, who used to work with immigration as CO, the nationality plays some role in processing with low risk countries being processed quicker compared to others.

When I applied for my skilled migrant visa, it took less than 4 months to process though I am from a very high risk country.


----------



## abdoal3rs

Today I received a request for PCC from Beirut office. 

This is the second request. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Karramy

abdoal3rs said:


> Today I received a request for PCC from Beirut office.
> 
> This is the second request. Fingers crossed.


That's exciting! Good luck it happens soon for you Abdoal3rs &#128513;


----------



## Salbasio

abdoal3rs said:


> Today I received a request for PCC from Beirut office.
> 
> This is the second request. Fingers crossed.


Am waiting for ur grant &#128514;


----------



## Salbasio

abdoal3rs said:


> Today I received a request for PCC from Beirut office.
> 
> This is the second request. Fingers crossed.


Didnt u provide it already!


----------



## abdoal3rs

Salbasio said:


> Didnt u provide it already!


When we applied my wife didn't complete 6 months in the country that we are currently living in. So agent said no need for it. Now, my wife has completed more than a year and notably they didn't ask for it when they first requested further information and now they are only asking for it.


----------



## Salbasio

abdoal3rs said:


> Salbasio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt u provide it already!
> 
> 
> 
> When we applied my wife didn't complete 6 months in the country that we are currently living in. So agent said no need for it. Now, my wife has completed more than a year and notably they didn't ask for it when they first requested further information and now they are only asking for it.
Click to expand...

Hopefully it wont take time to get it


----------



## Salbasio

I sent my C.O an email,trying to speed up the process,but all i got is an automated reply
Cant we call them!


----------



## abdoal3rs

Salbasio said:


> Hopefully it wont take time to get it


My agent is extremely optimistic. I got the PCC yesterday and upload it to ImmiAccount at the same time.

Fingers crossed


----------



## Ayata

abdoal3rs said:


> Salbasio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it wont take time to get it
> 
> 
> 
> My agent is extremely optimistic. I got the PCC yesterday and upload it to ImmiAccount at the same time.
> 
> Fingers crossed
Click to expand...

Hopefully it wont take time, still haven't heard from them but I'm hoping this week we get the golden email.


----------



## 3van

Has anyone tried contacting the Australian department of Immigration? 

I called them and explained my situation but I got the usual - "your within processing times" 

Was also told that my application was finalised - but they're waiting on the offshore department to finalise application?


----------



## Salbasio

3van said:


> Has anyone tried contacting the Australian department of Immigration?
> 
> I called them and explained my situation but I got the usual - "your within processing times"
> 
> Was also told that my application was finalised - but they're waiting on the offshore department to finalise application?


Can u give me their contact number plz? And i wanna know if it's alright to call them and explain my case?


----------



## abdoal3rs

I have some good news to share with you. My wife's visa has been granted. I am writing the timeline as per below:

*Date of lodgement:* 14-August-2018
*First contact by CO:* 09-Nov-2018 asking for few documents. 
*Phone interview: *13-Dec-2018
*Second contact by CO:* 23-Apr-2019 asking for PCC and we replied on the same day
*Date of grant:* 25-Apr-2019.

Lodged via agent who was extremely amazing and pushed my case very well.

Good Luck for everyone.


----------



## Salbasio

abdoal3rs said:


> I have some good news to share with you. My wife's visa has been granted. I am writing the timeline as per below:
> 
> *Date of lodgement:* 14-August-2018
> *First contact by CO:* 09-Nov-2018 asking for few documents.
> *Phone interview: *13-Dec-2018
> *Second contact by CO:* 23-Apr-2019 asking for PCC and we replied on the same day
> *Date of grant:* 25-Apr-2019.
> 
> Lodged via agent who was extremely amazing and pushed my case very well.
> 
> Good Luck for everyone.


Mabrooook,congratulations,am so so happy for u


----------



## Saz18

Hello, congrats abdo!! I have been reading all the posts here and finally was able to make an account and be part of this. We lodged our PMV 300 in September 2018, and we were contacted only twice. Once via email for more documents (just conversation evidence) and the second time was 3 weeks ago, they called my fiance (applicant) and interviewed him but they did not contact me (sponsor), and we have not heard back since.


----------



## Karramy

abdoal3rs said:


> I have some good news to share with you. My wife's visa has been granted. I am writing the timeline as per below:
> 
> *Date of lodgement:* 14-August-2018
> *First contact by CO:* 09-Nov-2018 asking for few documents.
> *Phone interview: *13-Dec-2018
> *Second contact by CO:* 23-Apr-2019 asking for PCC and we replied on the same day
> *Date of grant:* 25-Apr-2019.
> 
> Lodged via agent who was extremely amazing and pushed my case very well.
> 
> Good Luck for everyone.


Wonderful new! Congratulations &#128513;
How long have they given your wife to be in Australia?


----------



## abdoal3rs

Karramy said:


> Wonderful new! Congratulations &#128513;
> How long have they given your wife to be in Australia?


09-Aug-2019

very tight!


----------



## abdoal3rs

Saz18 said:


> Hello, congrats abdo!! I have been reading all the posts here and finally was able to make an account and be part of this. We lodged our PMV 300 in September 2018, and we were contacted only twice. Once via email for more documents (just conversation evidence) and the second time was 3 weeks ago, they called my fiance (applicant) and interviewed him but they did not contact me (sponsor), and we have not heard back since.


It is a good sign that they are working on your application. wait few months and hopefully will be granted soon.


----------



## 3van

Salbasio said:


> Can u give me their contact number plz? And i wanna know if it's alright to call them and explain my case?


Call them on 131 881 
Let me know how you go..


----------



## 3van

abdoal3rs said:


> I have some good news to share with you. My wife's visa has been granted. I am writing the timeline as per below:
> 
> *Date of lodgement:* 14-August-2018
> *First contact by CO:* 09-Nov-2018 asking for few documents.
> *Phone interview: *13-Dec-2018
> *Second contact by CO:* 23-Apr-2019 asking for PCC and we replied on the same day
> *Date of grant:* 25-Apr-2019.
> 
> Lodged via agent who was extremely amazing and pushed my case very well.
> 
> Good Luck for everyone.


Congratulations My friend! It surely must feel like a big relief!


----------



## Saz18

abdoal3rs said:


> Saz18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, congrats abdo!! I have been reading all the posts here and finally was able to make an account and be part of this. We lodged our PMV 300 in September 2018, and we were contacted only twice. Once via email for more documents (just conversation evidence) and the second time was 3 weeks ago, they called my fiance (applicant) and interviewed him but they did not contact me (sponsor), and we have not heard back since.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a good sign that they are working on your application. wait few months and hopefully will be granted soon.
Click to expand...

Thankyou i hope so. I just found it a little weird that they did not call me after speaking to my fiance, because i know that usually they call both the applicant and the sponsor. I try not to overthink anything but with these applications it is a bit hard not to!


----------



## Ayata

abdoal3rs said:


> I have some good news to share with you. My wife's visa has been granted. I am writing the timeline as per below:
> 
> *Date of lodgement:* 14-August-2018
> *First contact by CO:* 09-Nov-2018 asking for few documents.
> *Phone interview: *13-Dec-2018
> *Second contact by CO:* 23-Apr-2019 asking for PCC and we replied on the same day
> *Date of grant:* 25-Apr-2019.
> 
> Lodged via agent who was extremely amazing and pushed my case very well.
> 
> Good Luck for everyone.


Congratulations!! very happy for you, hopefully the rest of us hear very soon.


----------



## Ayata

Saz18 said:


> Hello, congrats abdo!! I have been reading all the posts here and finally was able to make an account and be part of this. We lodged our PMV 300 in September 2018, and we were contacted only twice. Once via email for more documents (just conversation evidence) and the second time was 3 weeks ago, they called my fiance (applicant) and interviewed him but they did not contact me (sponsor), and we have not heard back since.


Hi Saz, welcome to the forum. 
I'm in the same boat as you except we've had about 6 requests for documents and they called both of us (the applicant and the sponsor) on the 11th of April and they made 2 more requests after that but we haven't heard since last Thursday, lets hope they grant more visa these couple of days.


----------



## Saz18

Ayata said:


> Saz18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, congrats abdo!! I have been reading all the posts here and finally was able to make an account and be part of this. We lodged our PMV 300 in September 2018, and we were contacted only twice. Once via email for more documents (just conversation evidence) and the second time was 3 weeks ago, they called my fiance
> (applicant) and interviewed him but they did not contact me (sponsor), and we have not heard back since.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saz, welcome to the forum.
> I'm in the same boat as you except we've had about 6 requests for documents and they called both of us (the applicant and the sponsor) on the 11th of April and they made 2 more requests after that but we haven't heard since last Thursday, lets hope they grant more visa these couple of days.
Click to expand...

Maybe now that they stopped requesting anything means it's finalised for you, goodluck! i know you have been waiting for a year now, my wedding is supposed to be in July, and they expect us to actually be planning things when we don't have an answer.. just recently i sent evidence of what i have prepared (even though they didn't ask for evidence, but they mentioned it when they interviewed my fiance)


----------



## 3van

Good news everyone, our Visa 300 has been granted ! I'm so happy and reliefed! 
Below our timeline,

Applied: 29-Aug 18

Request for Information: November 2018

Phone Interview with applicant (My fiance): 18-Mar 19

Date of grant: 25-Apr 19

Wow it has been a long journey and I sure hope everyone still waiting gets their grants soon!


----------



## Saz18

3van said:


> Good news everyone, our Visa 300 has been granted ! I'm so happy and reliefed!
> Below our timeline,
> 
> Applied: 29-Aug 18
> 
> Request for Information: November 2018
> 
> Phone Interview with applicant (My fiance): 18-Mar 19
> 
> Date of grant: 25-Apr 19
> 
> Wow it has been a long journey and I sure hope everyone still waiting gets their grants soon!


Congrats!!! Great news!! When is ur fiance supposed to enter australia??


----------



## Salbasio

3van said:


> Good news everyone, our Visa 300 has been granted ! I'm so happy and reliefed!
> Below our timeline,
> 
> Applied: 29-Aug 18
> 
> Request for Information: November 2018
> 
> Phone Interview with applicant (My fiance): 18-Mar 19
> 
> Date of grant: 25-Apr 19
> 
> Wow it has been a long journey and I sure hope everyone still waiting gets their grants soon!


Good news
Congratulationsss
I just wanna ask u about the number u called,are u inside australia? Cuz this no. Is for applicants inside australia..
And do u know the number for applicants outside australia plz?


----------



## 3van

Saz18 said:


> Congrats!!! Great news!! When is ur fiance supposed to enter australia??


Thankyou, my fiance must enter Australia before 05-Sep 19


----------



## 3van

Salbasio said:


> Good news
> Congratulationsss
> I just wanna ask u about the number u called,are u inside australia? Cuz this no. Is for applicants inside australia..
> And do u know the number for applicants outside australia plz?


Thankyou Sal,
Yeah I'm inside Australia.
I tried calling Beirut embassy, however I never get response,
+961 1960600


----------



## Salman1996

I also applied in mid-August 2018, had a few requests for information and had the interview last week for my partner. 

Funny enough, l was also interviewed, at 10pm Australian time. Seems odd, but answered all her questions. Was a bit stressful but at least that is out of the way. 

Seeing your grants yesterday is giving me some relief. 

Heres hoping for some good news soon.


----------



## Ayata

Saz18 said:


> Maybe now that they stopped requesting anything means it's finalised for you, goodluck! i know you have been waiting for a year now, my wedding is supposed to be in July, and they expect us to actually be planning things when we don't have an answer.. just recently i sent evidence of what i have prepared (even though they didn't ask for evidence, but they mentioned it when they interviewed my fiance)


I hope so! I had to give them evidence of wedding preparation by booking a hall, but I did tell the CO (during the interview) that this is something we should do as a couple. I still provided them with what they wanted.


----------



## Ayata

3van said:


> Good news everyone, our Visa 300 has been granted ! I'm so happy and reliefed!
> Below our timeline,
> 
> Applied: 29-Aug 18
> 
> Request for Information: November 2018
> 
> Phone Interview with applicant (My fiance): 18-Mar 19
> 
> Date of grant: 25-Apr 19
> 
> Wow it has been a long journey and I sure hope everyone still waiting gets their grants soon!


Congratulation 3van!! happy for you

I noticed that you and abdoal3rs applied in the same time and were granted visas the same day.
Lets hope I get granted one soon been waiting for too long (1 year and 10 days) getting very stressed but seems like our case office is slow and very specific. Fingers crossed I hear back after the weekend.


----------



## T.G

Congrats for the visa grant ☺!!


----------



## abdoal3rs

3van said:


> Good news everyone, our Visa 300 has been granted ! I'm so happy and reliefed!
> Below our timeline,
> 
> Applied: 29-Aug 18
> 
> Request for Information: November 2018
> 
> Phone Interview with applicant (My fiance): 18-Mar 19
> 
> Date of grant: 25-Apr 19
> 
> Wow it has been a long journey and I sure hope everyone still waiting gets their grants soon!


Big congratulations!


----------



## Zee94

Hi everyone I’m new to this forum. Me and my fiancé applied for a partner visa from the Beirut office on 31/8/2018. We received a request for further information on 24/11/2018 and he the applicant was interviewed on 21/12/2018. We haven’t heard anything since. Our case officers name is Layla. Seeing most applicants in August being granted visas has given me some hope. Has anyone else applied around August who has not been granted? 

Best of luck for all!! 

Thanks


----------



## Karramy

Zee94 said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to this forum. Me and my fiancé applied for a partner visa from the Beirut office on 31/8/2018. We received a request for further information on 24/11/2018 and he the applicant was interviewed on 21/12/2018. We haven't heard anything since. Our case officers name is Layla. Seeing most applicants in August being granted visas has given me some hope. Has anyone else applied around August who has not been granted?
> 
> Best of luck for all!!
> 
> Thanks


Hi Zee

We applied for a 309 on 4/08/18 and had one request for information in November and have heard nothing since.


----------



## Zee94

Karramy said:


> Zee94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I'm new to this forum. Me and my fiancé applied for a partner visa from the Beirut office on 31/8/2018. We received a request for further information on 24/11/2018 and he the applicant was interviewed on 21/12/2018. We haven't heard anything since. Our case officers name is Layla. Seeing most applicants in August being granted visas has given me some hope. Has anyone else applied around August who has not been granted?
> 
> Best of luck for all!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Zee
> 
> We applied for a 309 on 4/08/18 and had one request for information in November and have heard nothing since.
Click to expand...

Hi Karamy

Oh no! Do you know the name of your case officer?


----------



## zol

abdoal3rs said:


> I have some good news to share with you. My wife's visa has been granted. I am writing the timeline as per below:
> 
> *Date of lodgement:* 14-August-2018
> *First contact by CO:* 09-Nov-2018 asking for few documents.
> *Phone interview: *13-Dec-2018
> *Second contact by CO:* 23-Apr-2019 asking for PCC and we replied on the same day
> *Date of grant:* 25-Apr-2019.
> 
> Lodged via agent who was extremely amazing and pushed my case very well.
> 
> Good Luck for everyone.


Congratulations. Did you get a 309 or 100 and where are you moving to?


----------



## Karramy

Zee94 said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zee94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I'm new to this forum. Me and my fiancé applied for a partner visa from the Beirut office on 31/8/2018. We received a request for further information on 24/11/2018 and he the applicant was interviewed on 21/12/2018. We haven't heard anything since. Our case officers name is Layla. Seeing most applicants in August being granted visas has given me some hope. Has anyone else applied around August who has not been granted?
> 
> Best of luck for all!!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Zee
> 
> We applied for a 309 on 4/08/18 and had one request for information in November and have heard nothing since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Karamy
> 
> Oh no! Do you know the name of your case officer?
Click to expand...

Hey Zee

It was Imane who requested further information from us.


----------



## Zee94

Saz18 said:


> Ayata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saz18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, congrats abdo!! I have been reading all the posts here and finally was able to make an account and be part of this. We lodged our PMV 300 in September 2018, and we were contacted only twice. Once via email for more documents (just conversation evidence) and the second time was 3
> 
> weeks ago, they called my fiance
> (applicant) and interviewed him but they did not contact me (sponsor), and we have not heard back since.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saz, welcome to the forum.
> I'm in the same boat as you except we've had about 6 requests for documents and they called both of us (the applicant and the sponsor) on the 11th of April and they made 2 more requests after that but we haven't heard since last Thursday, lets hope they grant more visa these couple of days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe now that they stopped requesting anything means it's finalised for you, goodluck! i know you have been waiting for a year now, my wedding is supposed to be in July, and they expect us to actually be planning things when we don't have an answer.. just recently i sent evidence of what i have prepared (even though they didn't ask for evidence, but they mentioned it when they interviewed my fiance)
Click to expand...

Hi saz do you know the name of your case worker? Hopefully you hear from them soon poor thing it's been a long time.


----------



## Zee94

Ayata said:


> 3van said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news everyone, our Visa 300 has been granted ! I'm so happy and reliefed!
> Below our timeline,
> 
> Applied: 29-Aug 18
> 
> Request for Information: November 2018
> 
> Phone Interview with applicant (My fiance): 18-Mar 19
> 
> Date of grant: 25-Apr 19
> 
> Wow it has been a long journey and I sure hope everyone still waiting gets their grants soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation 3van!! happy for you
> 
> I noticed that you and abdoal3rs applied in the same time and were granted visas the same day.
> Lets hope I get granted one soon been waiting for too long (1 year and 10 days) getting very stressed but seems like our case office is slow and very specific. Fingers crossed I hear back after the weekend.
Click to expand...

Hi Ayata do you know the name of your case worker? Hopefully you hear soon. We have Layla and it does not seem that anyone else has Layla as there case worker.


----------



## Saz18

Zee94 said:


> Saz18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saz18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, congrats abdo!! I have been reading all the posts here and finally was able to make an account and be part of this. We lodged our PMV 300 in September 2018, and we were contacted only twice. Once via email for more documents (just conversation evidence) and the second time was 3
> 
> weeks ago, they called my fiance
> (applicant) and interviewed him but they did not contact me (sponsor), and we have not heard back since.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saz, welcome to the forum.
> I'm in the same boat as you except we've had about 6 requests for documents and they called both of us (the applicant and the sponsor) on the 11th of April and they made 2 more requests after that but we haven't heard since last Thursday, lets hope they grant more visa these couple of days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe now that they stopped requesting anything means it's finalised for you, goodluck! i know you have been waiting for a year now, my wedding is supposed to be in July, and they expect us to actually be planning things when we don't have an answer.. just recently i sent evidence of what i have prepared (even though they didn't ask for evidence, but they mentioned it when they interviewed my fiance)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi saz do you know the name of your case worker? Hopefully you hear from them soon poor thing it's been a long time.
Click to expand...

I have not been directly contacted by my CO, however sawsan was the one that spoke to my fiance. Goodluck to you! Hope u hear from them soon as well. Does anyone know if they are open today? Coz i know its orthodox easter in lebanon, so i thought they may be closed today.


----------



## Salbasio

Saz18 said:


> Zee94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saz18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saz18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, congrats abdo!! I have been reading all the posts here and finally was able to make an account and be part of this. We lodged our PMV 300 in September 2018, and we were contacted only twice. Once via email for more documents (just conversation evidence) and the second time was 3
> 
> weeks ago, they called my fiance
> (applicant) and interviewed him but they did not contact me (sponsor), and we have not heard back since.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saz, welcome to the forum.
> I'm in the same boat as you except we've had about 6 requests for documents and they called both of us (the applicant and the sponsor) on the 11th of April and they made 2 more requests after that but we haven't heard since last Thursday, lets hope they grant more visa these couple of days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe now that they stopped requesting anything means it's finalised for you, goodluck! i know you have been waiting for a year now, my wedding is supposed to be in July, and they expect us to actually be planning things when we don't have an answer.. just recently i sent evidence of what i have prepared (even though they didn't ask for evidence, but they mentioned it when they interviewed my fiance)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi saz do you know the name of your case worker? Hopefully you hear from them soon poor thing it's been a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not been directly contacted by my CO, however sawsan was the one that spoke to my fiance. Goodluck to you! Hope u hear from them soon as well. Does anyone know if they are open today? Coz i know its orthodox easter in lebanon, so i thought they may be closed today.
Click to expand...

I think they are open today..


----------



## Ayata

Zee94 said:


> Hi Ayata do you know the name of your case worker? Hopefully you hear soon. We have Layla and it does not seem that anyone else has Layla as there case worker.


Hi Zee, our case officer is Emane/Imane not sure how to spell her name. I hope so too, I've become very stressed and anxious.


----------



## Saz18

Ayata said:


> Zee94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ayata do you know the name of your case worker? Hopefully you hear soon. We have Layla and it does not seem that anyone else has Layla as there case worker.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Zee, our case officer is Emane/Imane not sure how to spell her name. I hope so too, I've become very stressed and anxious.
Click to expand...

I can imagine how stressed you are! Don't stress though, i feel like your application has been finalised, they stopped requesting anything of u.. i am sure they would have requested more if there was anything they need by now. It does take a couple of weeks to receive the grant so don't stress! Best of luck!!


----------



## orkideh

Hi everyone!

I am bringing my husband to Australia from Iran, and my timeline is:
*Application submitted:* late September 2018
*Request for more information:* late November 2018, and early January 2019 - both by email

However, we have received no correspondence from them since then, and not even a phone call!
It says "further assessment" on our immi form, however it used to be 13 to 17 months but it is now 15 to 20 months.

Looking at everyone else's posts now, I am worried that since we haven't received a phone call, that it's a bad sign! Has anyone heard from anyone else or has had this experience? Will they call us? Why has it taken so long!

Also, the CO I had in my first email was different from the one in my second email. I wonder what that means.


----------



## Karramy

orkideh said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am bringing my husband to Australia from Iran, and my timeline is:
> *Application submitted:* late September 2018
> *Request for more information:* late November 2018, and early January 2019 - both by email
> 
> However, we have received no correspondence from them since then, and not even a phone call!
> It says "further assessment" on our immi form, however it used to be 13 to 17 months but it is now 15 to 20 months.
> 
> Looking at everyone else's posts now, I am worried that since we haven't received a phone call, that it's a bad sign! Has anyone heard from anyone else or has had this experience? Will they call us? Why has it taken so long!
> 
> Also, the CO I had in my first email was different from the one in my second email. I wonder what that means.


Hi Orkideh

Try not to stress too much about it. I haven't received a phone call either. Everyone's application takes different times to process. Also, there is no one CO allocated to a case so it's not uncommon to have multiple CO's working on a case. &#128522;


----------



## Ayata

Saz18 said:


> I can imagine how stressed you are! Don't stress though, i feel like your application has been finalised, they stopped requesting anything of u.. i am sure they would have requested more if there was anything they need by now. It does take a couple of weeks to receive the grant so don't stress! Best of luck!!


I do feel that too since they stopped requesting info, but it's been 2 weeks since they requested the documents and I got it done in the same week. We've seen cases where a visa is granted a few days after the request and sometimes weeks after the request. 
Going to try be patient and hopeful.
Thanks for your wishes.


----------



## Sillysal7

Karramy said:


> orkideh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am bringing my husband to Australia from Iran, and my timeline is:
> *Application submitted:* late September 2018
> *Request for more information:* late November 2018, and early January 2019 - both by email
> 
> However, we have received no correspondence from them since then, and not even a phone call!
> It says "further assessment" on our immi form, however it used to be 13 to 17 months but it is now 15 to 20 months.
> 
> Looking at everyone else's posts now, I am worried that since we haven't received a phone call, that it's a bad sign! Has anyone heard from anyone else or has had this experience? Will they call us? Why has it taken so long!
> 
> Also, the CO I had in my first email was different from the one in my second email. I wonder what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> Orkideh,
> No stress. We got asked for info and they didnt speak to us 6 months after. I dnt think it means anything.
> Kind regards
> Sally
Click to expand...


----------



## orkideh

Sillysal7 said:


> Orkideh,
> No stress. We got asked for info and they didnt speak to us 6 months after. I dnt think it means anything.
> Kind regards
> Sally


Hi Sally,

Did you receive your visa eventually? And if so, how long did it take all up?

Thanks for responding!



Karramy said:


> Hi Orkideh
> 
> Try not to stress too much about it. I haven't received a phone call either. Everyone's application takes different times to process. Also, there is no one CO allocated to a case so it's not uncommon to have multiple CO's working on a case. &#128522;


Thank you for the reassurance!


----------



## Sillysal7

orkideh said:


> Sillysal7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orkideh,
> No stress. We got asked for info and they didnt speak to us 6 months after. I dnt think it means anything.
> Kind regards
> Sally
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sally,
> 
> Did you receive your visa eventually? And if so, how long did it take all up?
> 
> Thanks for responding!
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Orkideh
> 
> Try not to stress too much about it. I haven't received a phone call either. Everyone's application takes different times to process. Also, there is no one CO allocated to a case so it's not uncommon to have multiple CO's working on a case. &#128522;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the reassurance!
Click to expand...

Still waiting so i am a bad example but you have barely waited anytime. They need to do relevant checks. Give it 6 months, do not stress. &#128515;


----------



## Sillysal7

But if you are worried call the complaint line they can look at your visa cant tell you much but it may reassure u


----------



## Salbasio

Sillysal7 said:


> But if you are worried call the complaint line they can look at your visa cant tell you much but it may reassure u


To call the complaint line u've to be inside australia &#128542;


----------



## abdoal3rs

orkideh said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am bringing my husband to Australia from Iran, and my timeline is:
> *Application submitted:* late September 2018
> *Request for more information:* late November 2018, and early January 2019 - both by email
> 
> However, we have received no correspondence from them since then, and not even a phone call!
> It says "further assessment" on our immi form, however it used to be 13 to 17 months but it is now 15 to 20 months.
> 
> Looking at everyone else's posts now, I am worried that since we haven't received a phone call, that it's a bad sign! Has anyone heard from anyone else or has had this experience? Will they call us? Why has it taken so long!
> 
> Also, the CO I had in my first email was different from the one in my second email. I wonder what that means.


I think when you receive requests by emails the visa will be at preliminary stage of assessment. First request came via email to me and the second request came from ImmiAccount from a CO with a name that looks Australian rather Arabic. I think those officers conducting interviews are just doing like admin job without any power to take decisions.

Just my guess!


----------



## Salbasio

abdoal3rs said:


> orkideh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am bringing my husband to Australia from Iran, and my timeline is:
> *Application submitted:* late September 2018
> *Request for more information:* late November 2018, and early January 2019 - both by email
> 
> However, we have received no correspondence from them since then, and not even a phone call!
> It says "further assessment" on our immi form, however it used to be 13 to 17 months but it is now 15 to 20 months.
> 
> Looking at everyone else's posts now, I am worried that since we haven't received a phone call, that it's a bad sign! Has anyone heard from anyone else or has had this experience? Will they call us? Why has it taken so long!
> 
> Also, the CO I had in my first email was different from the one in my second email. I wonder what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> I think when you receive requests by emails the visa will be at preliminary stage of assessment. First request came via email to me and the second request came from ImmiAccount from a CO with a name that looks Australian rather Arabic. I think those officers conducting interviews are just doing like admin job without any power to take decisions.
> 
> Just my guess!
Click to expand...

Depends on what time did u receive ur grant..beirut office working time or australia office working time


----------



## abdoal3rs

Salbasio said:


> Depends on what time did u receive ur grant..beirut office working time or australia office working time


There are Australians working in Beirut office and taking decisions on visas. I highly doubt that they will allow non-Australian to take visa decisions.


----------



## Salbasio

abdoal3rs said:


> Salbasio said:
> 
> 
> 
> sqDepends on what time did u receive ur grant..beirut office working time or australia office working time
> 
> 
> 
> There are Australians working in Beirut office and taking decisions on visas. I highly doubt that they will allow non-Australian to take visa decisions.
Click to expand...

Yea makes sense


----------



## Ayata

Hey guys, 

Last night I received some very disappoinitng news, my fiances visa has been refused. there were 3 difference attachments, one was from Imane (CO), Karen and their was a form 47sp. The email was sent directly from Imane's email. 
The reason for the refusal is because we have a valid marriage certificate which means we can't apply for 300 we have to apply for 309. Imane only explained that to me after I demanded to know the reason for the refusal. 
What confused me is why would she ask for a marriage certificate if we are applying for 300? Seems like a trap
Thankfully we don't have to start a new application, all I had to do was fill out the first page of 47sp which states that the application type is 309 and send it back to her by email (she asked me do that). 
I was very frustrated and disappointed last night but at least there was a way out.
I contacted a migration agent regarding this issues and he said that this won't take a long time and I can expect a grant in the next week. 
I hope I do get it because I've reached my patience limit. 
Hope whoever is waiting hears some good news very soon.


----------



## abdoal3rs

Ayata said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Last night I received some very disappoinitng news, my fiances visa has been refused. there were 3 difference attachments, one was from Imane (CO), Karen and their was a form 47sp. The email was sent directly from Imane's email.
> The reason for the refusal is because we have a valid marriage certificate which means we can't apply for 300 we have to apply for 309. Imane only explained that to me after I demanded to know the reason for the refusal.
> What confused me is why would she ask for a marriage certificate if we are applying for 300? Seems like a trap
> Thankfully we don't have to start a new application, all I had to do was fill out the first page of 47sp which states that the application type is 309 and send it back to her by email (she asked me do that).
> I was very frustrated and disappointed last night but at least there was a way out.
> I contacted a migration agent regarding this issues and he said that this won't take a long time and I can expect a grant in the next week.
> I hope I do get it because I've reached my patience limit.
> Hope whoever is waiting hears some good news very soon.


If you are married you cannot apply for 300 visa. The name of the visa itself is explanatory "prospective marriage visa". Are you both married?


----------



## Karramy

Ayata said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Last night I received some very disappoinitng news, my fiances visa has been refused. there were 3 difference attachments, one was from Imane (CO), Karen and their was a form 47sp. The email was sent directly from Imane's email.
> The reason for the refusal is because we have a valid marriage certificate which means we can't apply for 300 we have to apply for 309. Imane only explained that to me after I demanded to know the reason for the refusal.
> What confused me is why would she ask for a marriage certificate if we are applying for 300? Seems like a trap
> Thankfully we don't have to start a new application, all I had to do was fill out the first page of 47sp which states that the application type is 309 and send it back to her by email (she asked me do that).
> I was very frustrated and disappointed last night but at least there was a way out.
> I contacted a migration agent regarding this issues and he said that this won't take a long time and I can expect a grant in the next week.
> I hope I do get it because I've reached my patience limit.
> Hope whoever is waiting hears some good news very soon.


Sounds like pretty good news to me! Even though you've applied for the incorrect visa they're happy to have it changed to the 309 and might be granted soon &#128522;


----------



## Saz18

Ayata said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Last night I received some very disappoinitng news, my fiances visa has been refused. there were 3 difference attachments, one was from Imane (CO), Karen and their was a form 47sp. The email was sent directly from Imane's email.
> The reason for the refusal is because we have a valid marriage certificate which means we can't apply for 300 we have to apply for 309. Imane only explained that to me after I demanded to know the reason for the refusal.
> What confused me is why would she ask for a marriage certificate if we are applying for 300? Seems like a trap
> Thankfully we don't have to start a new application, all I had to do was fill out the first page of 47sp which states that the application type is 309 and send it back to her by email (she asked me do that).
> I was very frustrated and disappointed last night but at least there was a way out.
> I contacted a migration agent regarding this issues and he said that this won't take a long time and I can expect a grant in the next week.
> I hope I do get it because I've reached my patience limit.
> Hope whoever is waiting hears some good news very soon.


Ayata i know someone who went through the same complication as this.. but i think they did not get the refusal however, they were just told her that even though she was engaged (but had her kateb kteb done) that is still considered marriage and so she changed the application type of while they were processing. Hopefully this can be fixed! No stress!! All the best


----------



## Saz18

abdoal3rs said:


> Ayata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Last night I received some very disappoinitng news, my fiances visa has been refused. there were 3 difference attachments, one was from Imane (CO), Karen and their was a form 47sp. The email was sent directly from Imane's email.
> The reason for the refusal is because we have a valid marriage certificate which means we can't apply for 300 we have to apply for 309. Imane only explained that to me after I demanded to know the reason for the refusal.
> What confused me is why would she ask for a marriage certificate if we are applying for 300? Seems like a trap
> Thankfully we don't have to start a new application, all I had to do was fill out the first page of 47sp which states that the application type is 309 and send it back to her by email (she asked me do that).
> I was very frustrated and disappointed last night but at least there was a way out.
> I contacted a migration agent regarding this issues and he said that this won't take a long time and I can expect a grant in the next week.
> I hope I do get it because I've reached my patience limit.
> Hope whoever is waiting hears some good news very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are married you cannot apply for 300 visa. The name of the visa itself is explanatory "prospective marriage visa". Are you both married?
Click to expand...

Abdo i think they were just islamically married, in some countries traditions are to have ur 'kateb kteb' done if u are engaged (some families just prefer it to be done this way)


----------



## Ayata

abdoal3rs said:


> If you are married you cannot apply for 300 visa. The name of the visa itself is explanatory "prospective marriage visa". Are you both married?


Islamically we are married and in the Iraqi government we are married and I did supply them with a Islamic marriage certificate explaining that its in our tradition and religion to be Islamically married, I submitted the Iraqi Marriage Certificate because she asked for it and I was hesitant that if I didn't supply the document there will be a delay.


----------



## Ayata

Karramy said:


> Sounds like pretty good news to me! Even though you've applied for the incorrect visa they're happy to have it changed to the 309 and might be granted soon &#128522;


Thank you for giving me some hope, thankfully they gave me some advice and were helpful.


----------



## Ayata

Saz18 said:


> Ayata i know someone who went through the same complication as this.. but i think they did not get the refusal however, they were just told her that even though she was engaged (but had her kateb kteb done) that is still considered marriage and so she changed the application type of while they were processing. Hopefully this can be fixed! No stress!! All the best


Yes, just waiting on her reply to my last email and Thanks for the kind wishes.


----------



## T.G

Hii Ayata 😊
Hope the visa will be granted very soon


----------



## Ayata

T.G said:


> Hii Ayata &#128522;
> Hope the visa will be granted very soon


Thanks, I hope so too.


----------



## Maryam1989

orkideh said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am bringing my husband to Australia from Iran, and my timeline is:
> *Application submitted:* late September 2018
> *Request for more information:* late November 2018, and early January 2019 - both by email
> 
> However, we have received no correspondence from them since then, and not even a phone call!
> It says "further assessment" on our immi form, however it used to be 13 to 17 months but it is now 15 to 20 months.
> 
> Looking at everyone else's posts now, I am worried that since we haven't received a phone call, that it's a bad sign! Has anyone heard from anyone else or has had this experience? Will they call us? Why has it taken so long!
> 
> Also, the CO I had in my first email was different from the one in my second email. I wonder what that means.


Hi Orkideh, 
I am from Iran too, I lodged my application on October 1st and received the document request Email on November 28th, estimated time is exactly as yours and still no contact 
Is it possible to contact you through whatsapp or telegram To share more details? 
It would be appreciated if you send your contact information to the Email address below :
[email protected] 
Thank you


----------



## T.G

Hello everyone,

I am PMV subclass 300 , from iraq 

I just got an email requesting more information from Beirut office. 

The requested information are:

1. Letter from marriage celebrants confirming the date of marriage 
2. Police clearance for the sponsor issued by Australian Federal Police.

We already uploaded the NOIM from the church and the police clearance of my fiancé, but they requested the information again

Do we have to ask for the NIOM and police clearance again?


----------



## Saz18

T.G said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am PMV subclass 300 , from iraq
> 
> I just got an email requesting more information from Beirut office.
> 
> The requested information are:
> 
> 1. Letter from marriage celebrants confirming the date of marriage
> 2. Police clearance for the sponsor issued by Australian Federal Police.
> 
> We already uploaded the NOIM from the church and the police clearance of my fiancé, but they requested the information again
> 
> Do we have to ask for the NIOM and police clearance again?


Has the date you previously had set for the wedding passed?? Maybe if it has get a letter with a new date from a marriage celebrant, and same with police clearance if expired you may need to re apply for one. However if not, just reupload what you already have and leave a note saying you have already submitted them, but definitely reupload what you have to avoid any delays.


----------



## Ayata

Hello everyone,

Very happy got the golden email. Got our Visa grant 30 mins away, we are over the moon.
Our co called yesterday and today and I had a feeling the Visa is going to get granted very soon and I was right.

Wish everyone hears good news soon.
Timeline: application lodged 15.04.2018
Multiple information requests
Phone interviews done for both applicant and sponsor on 11.04.2019
Visa granted: 8.05.2019

I wish everyone a smoothly flowing process and thanks for being here for me.
Have a goodnight.


----------



## Saz18

Ayata said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Very happy got the golden email. Got our Visa grant 30 mins away, we are over the moon.
> Our co called yesterday and today and I had a feeling the Visa is going to get granted very soon and I was right.
> 
> Wish everyone hears good news soon.
> Timeline: application lodged 15.04.2018
> Multiple information requests
> Phone interviews done for both applicant and sponsor on 11.04.2019
> Visa granted: 8.05.2019
> 
> I wish everyone a smoothly flowing process and thanks for being here for me.
> Have a goodnight.


So extremely happy for you!!! Congrats ayat!!


----------



## T.G

Thank you for your response.
The date of wedding is July 20th 2019 , so we have two months and 10 days remaining until the wedding date.
And regarding the police clearance, my fiancé got it last month. We will re upload the requested documents



Saz18 said:


> T.G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am PMV subclass 300 , from iraq
> 
> I just got an email requesting more information from Beirut office.
> 
> The requested information are:
> 
> 1. Letter from marriage celebrants confirming the date of marriage
> 2. Police clearance for the sponsor issued by Australian Federal Police.
> 
> We already uploaded the NOIM from the church and the police clearance of my fiancé, but they requested the information again
> 
> Do we have to ask for the NIOM and police clearance again?
> 
> 
> 
> Has the date you previously had set for the wedding passed?? Maybe if it has get a letter with a new date from a marriage celebrant, and same with police clearance if expired you may need to re apply for one. However if not, just reupload what you already have and leave a note saying you have already submitted them, but definitely reupload what you have to avoid any delays.
Click to expand...


----------



## T.G

Many congrats Ayata, So happy for you



Ayata said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Very happy got the golden email. Got our Visa grant 30 mins away, we are over the moon.
> Our co called yesterday and today and I had a feeling the Visa is going to get granted very soon and I was right.
> 
> Wish everyone hears good news soon.
> Timeline: application lodged 15.04.2018
> Multiple information requests
> Phone interviews done for both applicant and sponsor on 11.04.2019
> Visa granted: 8.05.2019
> 
> I wish everyone a smoothly flowing process and thanks for being here for me.
> Have a goodnight.


----------



## Ayata

Saz18 said:


> Ayata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Very happy got the golden email. Got our Visa grant 30 mins away, we are over the moon.
> Our co called yesterday and today and I had a feeling the Visa is going to get granted very soon and I was right.
> 
> Wish everyone hears good news soon.
> Timeline: application lodged 15.04.2018
> Multiple information requests
> Phone interviews done for both applicant and sponsor on 11.04.2019
> Visa granted: 8.05.2019
> 
> I wish everyone a smoothly flowing process and thanks for being here for me.
> Have a goodnight.
> 
> 
> 
> So extremely happy for you!!! Congrats ayat!!
Click to expand...

Thank you very much, wish you all the best!


----------



## Ayata

T.G said:


> Many congrats Ayata, So happy for you
> 
> 
> 
> Ayata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Very happy got the golden email. Got our Visa grant 30 mins away, we are over the moon.
> Our co called yesterday and today and I had a feeling the Visa is going to get granted very soon and I was right.
> 
> Wish everyone hears good news soon.
> Timeline: application lodged 15.04.2018
> Multiple information requests
> Phone interviews done for both applicant and sponsor on 11.04.2019
> Visa granted: 8.05.2019
> 
> I wish everyone a smoothly flowing process and thanks for being here for me.
> Have a goodnight.
Click to expand...

Thank you! hope everything goes well!


----------



## Salbasio

Ayata said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Very happy got the golden email. Got our Visa grant 30 mins away, we are over the moon.
> Our co called yesterday and today and I had a feeling the Visa is going to get granted very soon and I was right.
> 
> Wish everyone hears good news soon.
> Timeline: application lodged 15.04.2018
> Multiple information requests
> Phone interviews done for both applicant and sponsor on 11.04.2019
> Visa granted: 8.05.2019
> 
> I wish everyone a smoothly flowing process and thanks for being here for me.
> Have a goodnight.


Mabrooook Ayata,so happy for u,congrats dear


----------



## Karramy

Ayata said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Very happy got the golden email. Got our Visa grant 30 mins away, we are over the moon.
> Our co called yesterday and today and I had a feeling the Visa is going to get granted very soon and I was right.
> 
> Wish everyone hears good news soon.
> Timeline: application lodged 15.04.2018
> Multiple information requests
> Phone interviews done for both applicant and sponsor on 11.04.2019
> Visa granted: 8.05.2019
> 
> I wish everyone a smoothly flowing process and thanks for being here for me.
> Have a goodnight.


Wonderful news! Congratulations &#128513;


----------



## T.G

Congratulations haskeljack!!

What is your timeline? How long you have been waiting?



haskeljack said:


> I did receive a visa grant, just that it took longer than I thought, just had to be patient


----------



## Maryam1989

Ayata said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Very happy got the golden email. Got our Visa grant 30 mins away, we are over the moon.
> Our co called yesterday and today and I had a feeling the Visa is going to get granted very soon and I was right.
> 
> Wish everyone hears good news soon.
> Timeline: application lodged 15.04.2018
> Multiple information requests
> Phone interviews done for both applicant and sponsor on 11.04.2019
> Visa granted: 8.05.2019
> 
> I wish everyone a smoothly flowing process and thanks for being here for me.
> Have a goodnight.


Congratulations Ayata&#127882;&#127881;&#128522;so happy to hear that


----------



## abdoal3rs

Ayata said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Very happy got the golden email. Got our Visa grant 30 mins away, we are over the moon.
> Our co called yesterday and today and I had a feeling the Visa is going to get granted very soon and I was right.
> 
> Wish everyone hears good news soon.
> Timeline: application lodged 15.04.2018
> Multiple information requests
> Phone interviews done for both applicant and sponsor on 11.04.2019
> Visa granted: 8.05.2019
> 
> I wish everyone a smoothly flowing process and thanks for being here for me.
> Have a goodnight.


Congratulations!


----------



## adrian_

Maryam1989 said:


> Hi Orkideh,
> I am from Iran too, I lodged my application on October 1st and received the document request Email on November 28th, estimated time is exactly as yours and still no contact
> Is it possible to contact you through whatsapp or telegram To share more details?
> It would be appreciated if you send your contact information to the Email address below :
> [email protected]
> Thank you


Hi Maryam,
I'm also from Iran. I don't have any good news but thought I'd update you and others from Iran with my application process.

*Application submitted:* October 5th, 2018 (front loaded with medical and PC)
*Request for more information:* mid November 2018
*Interview:* late January 2019

No contact after that. A few other people here have received their visas around the 8 month mark. Hope we all get our grants soon before the cut-off for this financial year.


----------



## Maryam1989

adrian_ said:


> Maryam1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Orkideh,
> I am from Iran too, I lodged my application on October 1st and received the document request Email on November 28th, estimated time is exactly as yours and still no contact
> Is it possible to contact you through whatsapp or telegram To share more details? ع
> It would be appreciated if you send your contact information to the Email address below :
> [email protected]
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Maryam,
> I'm also from Iran. I don't have any good news but thought I'd update you and others from Iran with my application process.
> 
> *Application submitted:* October 5th, 2018 (front loaded with medical and PC)
> *Request for more information:* mid November 2018
> *Interview:* late January 2019
> 
> No contact after that. A few other people here have received their visas around the 8 month mark. Hope we all get our grants soon before the cut-off for this financial year.
Click to expand...

Hi Adrian, 
Your time line is close to mine, I submitted October 1st, I got an e-mail about requiring more documents on November, and still no contact. is it possible to share more details through whatsapp or telegram?
Thank you


----------



## adrian_

Maryam1989 said:


> Hi Adrian,
> Your time line is close to mine, I submitted October 1st, I got an e-mail about requiring more documents on November, and still no contact. is it possible to share more details through whatsapp or telegram?
> Thank you


Sure. I'll send you an email.


----------



## Maryam1989

adrian_ said:


> Maryam1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Adrian,
> Your time line is close to mine, I submitted October 1st, I got an e-mail about requiring more documents on November, and still no contact. is it possible to share more details through whatsapp or telegram?
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. I'll send you an email.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much.


----------



## Salman1996

Congratulations ayata on the grant. Hopefully everyone and myself don’t have long left to wait. 

Is there like a WhatsApp group or can we make one? Would be much easier for frequent communication. 

Best wishes. Thanks everyone!


----------



## T.G

Hi everyone,

Yesterday we uploaded the requested documents and the status was initial assessment 
I checked my immi account today, the status of application been changed to further assessment.
But they didn’t call me for the interview yet.


----------



## Salbasio

Just received my golden mail now

Date submitted : 06/09/2018
Received a fon call (interview for both sponsor and applicant) : 19/12/2018
Date of grant : 10/05/2019


----------



## Karramy

Salbasio said:


> Just received my golden mail now
> 
> Date submitted : 06/09/2018
> Received a fon call (interview for both sponsor and applicant) : 19/12/2018
> Date of grant : 10/05/2019


Congratulations Salbasio! &#128522;&#55358;&#56691;


----------



## Saz18

Salbasio said:


> Just received my golden mail now
> 
> Date submitted : 06/09/2018
> Received a fon call (interview for both sponsor and applicant) : 19/12/2018
> Date of grant : 10/05/2019


Congratulations!


----------



## Ayata

Salbasio said:


> Ayata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Very happy got the golden email. Got our Visa grant 30 mins away, we are over the moon.
> Our co called yesterday and today and I had a feeling the Visa is going to get granted very soon and I was right.
> 
> Wish everyone hears good news soon.
> Timeline: application lodged 15.04.2018
> Multiple information requests
> Phone interviews done for both applicant and sponsor on 11.04.2019
> Visa granted: 8.05.2019
> 
> I wish everyone a smoothly flowing process and thanks for being here for me.
> Have a goodnight.
> 
> 
> 
> Mabrooook Ayata,so happy for u,congrats dear
Click to expand...

Thank you!!


----------



## Ayata

Karramy said:


> Ayata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Very happy got the golden email. Got our Visa grant 30 mins away, we are over the moon.
> Our co called yesterday and today and I had a feeling the Visa is going to get granted very soon and I was right.
> 
> Wish everyone hears good news soon.
> Timeline: application lodged 15.04.2018
> Multiple information requests
> Phone interviews done for both applicant and sponsor on 11.04.2019
> Visa granted: 8.05.2019
> 
> I wish everyone a smoothly flowing process and thanks for being here for me.
> Have a goodnight.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful news! Congratulations &#128513;
Click to expand...

Thank you Karramy, wish you hear some good news soon!


----------



## Ayata

Maryam1989 said:


> Ayata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Very happy got the golden email. Got our Visa grant 30 mins away, we are over the moon.
> Our co called yesterday and today and I had a feeling the Visa is going to get granted very soon and I was right.
> 
> Wish everyone hears good news soon.
> Timeline: application lodged 15.04.2018
> Multiple information requests
> Phone interviews done for both applicant and sponsor on 11.04.2019
> Visa granted: 8.05.2019
> 
> I wish everyone a smoothly flowing process and thanks for being here for me.
> Have a goodnight.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Ayata&#127882;&#127881;&#128522;so happy to hear that
Click to expand...

Thank you very much Maryam &#128578;


----------



## Ayata

abdoal3rs said:


> Ayata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Very happy got the golden email. Got our Visa grant 30 mins away, we are over the moon.
> Our co called yesterday and today and I had a feeling the Visa is going to get granted very soon and I was right.
> 
> Wish everyone hears good news soon.
> Timeline: application lodged 15.04.2018
> Multiple information requests
> Phone interviews done for both applicant and sponsor on 11.04.2019
> Visa granted: 8.05.2019
> 
> I wish everyone a smoothly flowing process and thanks for being here for me.
> Have a goodnight.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
Click to expand...

Thank you!!


----------



## Ayata

Salman1996 said:


> Congratulations ayata on the grant. Hopefully everyone and myself don't have long left to wait.
> 
> Is there like a WhatsApp group or can we make one? Would be much easier for frequent communication.
> 
> Best wishes. Thanks everyone!


Thank you, wish you all hear good news soon!!


----------



## Ayata

Salbasio said:


> Just received my golden mail now
> 
> Date submitted : 06/09/2018
> Received a fon call (interview for both sponsor and applicant) : 19/12/2018
> Date of grant : 10/05/2019


Congratulations! Just a question what are the dates of arrival before and after on the grant?


----------



## Salman1996

Good to see a lot of grants last month and this month. 

It’s giving all of us hope for the good news soon.


----------



## jazzamrit85

Salbasio said:


> Just received my golden mail now
> 
> Date submitted : 06/09/2018
> Received a fon call (interview for both sponsor and applicant) : 19/12/2018
> Date of grant : 10/05/2019


hi,
first of all congratulations!!
i was just going through your thread and came across your reply. would you mind sharing few tips for phone interview?? what did they ask you guys?? its been 6 months since I have applied for 309 and i get nervous thinking of the interview. is this a common practice in application being processed from beirut to receive a phone interview. looking fwd to hear for your reply.


----------



## Salbasio

Karramy said:


> Salbasio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received my golden mail now
> 
> Date submitted : 06/09/2018
> Received a fon call (interview for both sponsor and applicant) : 19/12/2018
> Date of grant : 10/05/2019
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Salbasio! &#128522;��
Click to expand...

Thanx alot Karramy


----------



## Salbasio

Saz18 said:


> Salbasio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received my golden mail now
> 
> Date submitted : 06/09/2018
> Received a fon call (interview for both sponsor and applicant) : 19/12/2018
> Date of grant : 10/05/2019
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
Click to expand...

Thanx alot dear,hope to hear good news soon


----------



## Salman1996

Hey guys, 

Finally received the good news (PMV from Iraq). today. 

Timeline: 

Application date: 18/08/2018 
Plenty of request for information. 
Interview for both applicant and sponsor on 17/04/2019
Visa Grant: 13/05/2019 (few days off 9 months). 

Thanks for all the support on here and wishing everyone gets their grants soon!


----------



## Karramy

Salman1996 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally received the good news (PMV from Iraq). today.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Application date: 18/08/2018
> Plenty of request for information.
> Interview for both applicant and sponsor on 17/04/2019
> Visa Grant: 13/05/2019 (few days off 9 months).
> 
> Thanks for all the support on here and wishing everyone gets their grants soon!


Congratulations Salman! &#128513;


----------



## jasrodz

Hi Guys,

Anyone here whose applied 309 in November 2018 ? 

I have had 2 RFI till date but no phone call or interview at all. 

Looks like most of them are getting their grants before the end of financial year.


----------



## jasrodz

Hi Guys,

Anyone here whose applied 309 in November 2018 ? 

I have had 2 RFI till date but no phone call or interview at all. 

Looks like most of them are getting their grants before the end of financial year.


----------



## Karramy

jasrodz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone here whose applied 309 in November 2018 ?
> 
> I have had 2 RFI till date but no phone call or interview at all.
> 
> Looks like most of them are getting their grants before the end of financial year.


We applied for our 309 in August 2018. One RFI to date and no interview yet.


----------



## Maryam1989

jasrodz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone here whose applied 309 in November 2018 ?
> 
> I have had 2 RFI till date but no phone call or interview at all.
> 
> Looks like most of them are getting their grants before the end of financial year.


Hi
I submitted on 1 October
One RFI on 28 November
Still waiting


----------



## Loogenhouzer92

jasrodz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone here whose applied 309 in November 2018 ?
> 
> I have had 2 RFI till date but no phone call or interview at all.
> 
> Looks like most of them are getting their grants before the end of financial year.


Hello,

My fiance and I applied November 23rd, 2018. We were only requested for Medicals on Feb 14 - supplied within a week. Haven't heard anything since. Hopefully an interview soon for both of us.


----------



## Ayata

Salman1996 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally received the good news (PMV from Iraq). today.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> Application date: 18/08/2018
> Plenty of request for information.
> Interview for both applicant and sponsor on 17/04/2019
> Visa Grant: 13/05/2019 (few days off 9 months).
> 
> Thanks for all the support on here and wishing everyone gets their grants soon!


Congratulations! what are the dates for arrive by and arrive before?


----------



## Salman1996

First entry, Arrive by 4th September 2019. 

Must not arrive after 13th February 2020.


----------



## orkideh

Salman1996 said:


> First entry, Arrive by 4th September 2019.
> 
> Must not arrive after 13th February 2020.


Hi there

Major congratulations on getting your grant! Very happy for you  

Apologies for the pedantic question, but does this mean that you cannot enter the country before 4th of September, and can only enter by 13th of Feb? So technically you have a 5-month period in which you can enter?


----------



## Salman1996

No, it means you must enter before 4th September and be married before 13th February. Obviously, the sooner she comes and gets married, the better the case for the next visa we must apply for (partner visa). 

Hope that clears things up for you.


----------



## collabusta

jasrodz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Anyone here whose applied 309 in November 2018 ?
> 
> I have had 2 RFI till date but no phone call or interview at all.
> 
> Looks like most of them are getting their grants before the end of financial year.


Hi,

We lodged our application in the beginning of Nov. We're received 2 RFIs so far. No call yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## jasrodz

collabusta said:


> Hi,
> 
> We lodged our application in the beginning of Nov. We're received 2 RFIs so far. No call yet. Hopefully soon.


Collabusta,

looks like we are on the same page.

hopefully we get our calls soon.


----------



## Saz18

Any good news from those who applied in september?


----------



## Loogenhouzer92

Thought I would share my update:

DOL: Nov 23rd, 2018
Request for medicals: Feb 14th, 2019 - provided within 1 week
Interview of Sponsor & RFI: May 20th, 2019 - Requested updated communication logs
Supplied information requested: May 22nd, 2019

My fiance still hasn't been contacted for an interview (applicant). Which I thought was odd...I figured they would contact him first or at least both of us around the same time? 
At least things are moving.


----------



## orkideh

Salman1996 said:


> No, it means you must enter before 4th September and be married before 13th February. Obviously, the sooner she comes and gets married, the better the case for the next visa we must apply for (partner visa).
> 
> Hope that clears things up for you.


Oh, I didn't realise. Thank you for clearing it up!


----------



## orkideh

jasrodz said:


> Collabusta,
> 
> looks like we are on the same page.
> 
> hopefully we get our calls soon.


I am also on the same page! I applied in late September, received two RFIs in 2018 but no interview. Absolutely nothing since then.


----------



## Saz18

orkideh said:


> jasrodz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Collabusta,
> 
> looks like we are on the same page.
> 
> hopefully we get our calls soon.
> 
> 
> 
> I am also on the same page! I applied in late September, received two RFIs in 2018 but no interview. Absolutely nothing since then.
Click to expand...

I thought those who applied in September should be getting their visas this month, the wait is not nice, and the fact that we never know where the process is just so horrible. I applied 21st september, and the applicant had their interview 2 months ago, but we have not been contacted since.


----------



## orkideh

Saz18 said:


> I thought those who applied in September should be getting their visas this month, the wait is not nice, and the fact that we never know where the process is just so horrible. I applied 21st september, and the applicant had their interview 2 months ago, but we have not been contacted since.


Yes, it is very difficult. 
If only we had some insight as to where we stand.

I wonder if they go in order, if so, we hopefully should both be getting ours soon.


----------



## collabusta

jasrodz said:


> Collabusta,
> 
> looks like we are on the same page.
> 
> hopefully we get our calls soon.


Yes, hopefully. Good luck to us both.


----------



## collabusta

orkideh said:


> I am also on the same page! I applied in late September, received two RFIs in 2018 but no interview. Absolutely nothing since then.


From the sound of things, it should be be any day now.


----------



## Maryam1989

abdoal3rs said:


> I have some good news to share with you. My wife's visa has been granted. I am writing the timeline as per below:
> 
> *Date of lodgement:* 14-August-2018
> *First contact by CO:* 09-Nov-2018 asking for few documents.
> *Phone interview: *13-Dec-2018
> *Second contact by CO:* 23-Apr-2019 asking for PCC and we replied on the same day
> *Date of grant:* 25-Apr-2019.
> 
> Lodged via agent who was extremely amazing and pushed my case very well.
> 
> Good Luck for everyone.


Hi Abdoal3rs, 
Congrats on your grant, when they called you for the second time for PCC, as you said you replied on the same day, you mean that you called them though the number that you received the second call and informed them about the attachment? Or you didn't call? 
I got a phone call yesterday about providing original birth certificate, I attached that at the moment but I didn't call the number any more, should I call? 
Thank you


----------



## Maryam1989

abdoal3rs said:


> Today I received a request for PCC from Beirut office.
> 
> This is the second request. Fingers crossed.


How did they contact you? Did they call you? And when you provided the requested document did you call them?
Thank you


----------



## abdoal3rs

Maryam1989 said:


> Hi Abdoal3rs,
> Congrats on your grant, when they called you for the second time for PCC, as you said you replied on the same day, you mean that you called them though the number that you received the second call and informed them about the attachment? Or you didn't call?
> I got a phone call yesterday about providing original birth certificate, I attached that at the moment but I didn't call the number any more, should I call?
> Thank you


When they asked for PCC they asked me via immigration website/email (s56 Request for More Information).

If you have uploaded the required document, then send an email to: *[email protected]* to inform them that you have uploaded the document.


----------



## Maryam1989

abdoal3rs said:


> Maryam1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Abdoal3rs,
> Congrats on your grant, when they called you for the second time for PCC, as you said you replied on the same day, you mean that you called them though the number that you received the second call and informed them about the attachment? Or you didn't call?
> I got a phone call yesterday about providing original birth certificate, I attached that at the moment but I didn't call the number any more, should I call?
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> When they asked for PCC they asked me via immigration website/email (s56 Request for More Information).
> 
> If you have uploaded the required document, then send an email to: *[email protected]* to inform them that you have uploaded the document.
Click to expand...

So they didn't call you.I will send them an email &#128522;
Thank you


----------



## zol

Whenever we were asked for information, we just uploaded it and they would get notified straight away. Didn't do anything else


----------



## jasrodz

Hi All,

Has anyone heard anything from Beirut office ? 

End of financial year soon and we should see a few grants happening this month hopefully


----------



## Karramy

jasrodz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anyone heard anything from Beirut office ?
> 
> End of financial year soon and we should see a few grants happening this month hopefully


Nothing for us. I think most of this week if not all will be holidays for the Beirut office because it's Eid.


----------



## Saz18

I think i saw on their fb page that Tuesday and Wednesday they were off for eid, but yes nothing yet ☹ Hopefully soon. Goodluck everyone


----------



## collabusta

zol said:


> Whenever we were asked for information, we just uploaded it and they would get notified straight away. Didn't do anything else


When we've been asked for info, we've uploaded the required docs, then clicked on the "notify" button at the bottom of the page (I can't remember the exact wording).


----------



## abdoal3rs

collabusta said:


> When we've been asked for info, we've uploaded the required docs, then clicked on the "notify" button at the bottom of the page (I can't remember the exact wording).


That if they ask it officially. If they ask it over the phone how they would know? emailing them is the best option.


----------



## collabusta

abdoal3rs said:


> That if they ask it officially. If they ask it over the phone how they would know? emailing them is the best option.


I guess it could be, but I'm not a migration agent so I don't really know to be honest. From what I've read on other threads, when you press the button, the department is notified when they review your case, so I guess . With email, they read it pretty quickly I would imagine, so I guess email could potentially be the best option.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Hi Everyone ,
I did LOD my app in jan 2019and my sponsor in feb ,sponsor showing submitted and app showing initial assessment ,after six month no CO nothing at all idk what’s going on I know need to long wait but no news nothing to give me a bit hope.


----------



## orkideh

I have a question for everyone who has had their visa granted or knows someone who has.

I have read that the initial entry date is based on the expiration of medical or police checks, whichever comes first. 

Has this been true for 100% of the cases? We haven't received our grant yet after applying on late September but we did receive several email requests for more information and more recently, a phone call for a single piece of document. I feel like we are possibly close to getting a grant but I am not sure.
I am a bit desperate to know as knowing approximately what date our IED may fall in will drastically change many of our life plans! So I appreciate any responses! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Hi Orkideh I’m from Tehran too ,friend of mine his visa granted less than 8 month but he applied from Tehran three years ago ,Looks like from Beirut takes long time to grant the visa.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Provisional Partner visas grants in 2017-2018, by Country of Grant

According to a Freedom of Information request from the Department of Home Affairs in 2018, the numbers of Provisional Partner visas granted varied between a median time of 123 days and 446 days depending on the office at which they were processed.

Singapore appeared to be faster, with a median time of 123 days, for a total of 211 Provisional Partner visas grants.
Dili, in East Timor, seems the slowest, with a median time of 446 days, but for a total of only 7 Provisional Partner visas grants.
New Delhi, in India, had the largest number of grants with 3,407 Provisional Partner visas granted with a median time of 223 days.
The list of Provisional Partner visas granted overseas, presumably the 309 offshore visa, is:

There were 211 Provisional Partner visas granted at Singapore office in a median of 123 days.
There were 67 Provisional Partner visas granted at Tel Aviv office in a median of 128 days.
There were 101 Provisional Partner visas granted at Madrid office in a median of 140 days.
There were 17 Provisional Partner visas granted at Tokyo office in a median of 151 days.
There were 206 Provisional Partner visas granted at Seoul office in a median of 179 days.
There were 294 Provisional Partner visas granted at Tehran office in a median of 186 days.
There were 435 Provisional Partner visas granted at Berlin office in a median of 191 days.
There were 1,452 Provisional Partner visas granted at London office in a median of 191 days.
There were 898 Provisional Partner visas granted at Kuala Lumpur office in a median of 193 days.
There were 1,007 Provisional Partner visas granted at Beirut office in a median of 195 days.
There were 113 Provisional Partner visas granted at Vienna office in a median of 198 days.
There were 866 Provisional Partner visas granted at Guangzhou office in a median of 204 days.
There were 351 Provisional Partner visas granted at Cairo office in a median of 208 days.
There were 338 Provisional Partner visas granted at Amman office in a median of 209 days.
There were 3,407 Provisional Partner visas granted at New Delhi office in a median of 223 days.
There were 621 Provisional Partner visas granted at Dubai office in a median of 227 days.
There were 726 Provisional Partner visas granted at Colombo office in a median of 230 days.
There were 407 Provisional Partner visas granted at Suva office in a median of 235 days.
There were 427 Provisional Partner visas granted at Nairobi office in a median of 241 days.
There were 43 Provisional Partner visas granted at Auckland office in a median of 255 days.
There were 311 Provisional Partner visas granted at Hong Kong office in a median of 255 days.
There were 232 Provisional Partner visas granted at Belgrade office in a median of 257 days.
There were 166 Provisional Partner visas granted at Santiago office in a median of 270 days.
There were 1,755 Provisional Partner visas granted at Jakarta office in a median of 271 days.
There were 1,309 Provisional Partner visas granted at Bangkok office in a median of 288 days.
There were 237 Provisional Partner visas granted at Ottawa office in a median of 292 days.
There were 211 Provisional Partner visas granted at Brasilia office in a median of 295 days.
There were 146 Provisional Partner visas granted at Ankara office in a median of 305 days.
There were 1,216 Provisional Partner visas granted at Ho Chi Minh office in a median of 311 days.
There were 1,354 Provisional Partner visas granted at Manila office in a median of 315 days.
There were 870 Provisional Partner visas granted at Islamabad office in a median of 319 days.
There were 668 Provisional Partner visas granted at Phnom Penh office in a median of 319 days.
There were 11 Provisional Partner visas granted at Buenos Aires office in a median of 329 days.
There were 254 Provisional Partner visas granted at Pretoria office in a median of 331 days.
There were 29 Provisional Partner visas granted at Moscow office in a median of 346 days.
There were 668 Provisional Partner visas granted at Shanghai office in a median of 353 days.
There were 502 Provisional Partner visas granted at Washington office in a median of 358 days.
There were 27 Provisional Partner visas granted at Port Moresby office in a median of 391 days.
There were 7 Provisional Partner visas granted at Dili office in a median of 446 days.


----------



## orkideh

Hi friends. Great news. We received the golden email 

*Date of lodgement:* 28-September-2018
*RFI:* 28-Nov-2018 & 1-Jan-2019 asking for more information, again 29-May-2019
*Phone interview: *None
*Date of grant:*10-June-2019
*Entry date: *04-Nov-2019

*Total time it took: *approximately 9 months

It does definitely appear that the median time it takes is about 8-9 months for the Beirut office, purely based on this thread!


----------



## T.G

Congratulations dear 
So happy for you! 


orkideh said:


> Hi friends. Great news. We received the golden email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Date of lodgement:* 28-September-2018
> *RFI:* 28-Nov-2018 & 1-Jan-2019 asking for more information, again 29-May-2019
> *Phone interview: *None
> *Date of grant:*10-June-2019
> *Entry date: *04-Nov-2019
> 
> *Total time it took: *approximately 9 months


----------



## Saz18

orkideh said:


> Hi friends. Great news. We received the golden email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Date of lodgement:* 28-September-2018
> *RFI:* 28-Nov-2018 & 1-Jan-2019 asking for more information, again 29-May-2019
> *Phone interview: *None
> *Date of grant:*10-June-2019
> *Entry date: *04-Nov-2019
> 
> *Total time it took: *approximately 9 months
> 
> It does definitely appear that the median time it takes is about 8-9 months for the Beirut office, purely based on this thread!


Congratulations orkideh! Hope we all start getting good news soon


----------



## Maryam1989

orkideh said:


> Hi friends. Great news. We received the golden email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Date of lodgement:* 28-September-2018
> *RFI:* 28-Nov-2018 & 1-Jan-2019 asking for more information, again 29-May-2019
> *Phone interview: *None
> *Date of grant:*10-June-2019
> *Entry date: *04-Nov-2019
> 
> *Total time it took: *approximately 9 months
> 
> It does definitely appear that the median time it takes is about 8-9 months for the Beirut office, purely based on this thread!


Congratulations Orkideh, reall happy to hear that 
Good luck


----------



## Maryam1989

Hi everyone
I got my grant today 
Here is my timeline
Date of lodgment : October 1 2018
RFI : November 28 2018
Received a call : May 30 2019
Grant date : June 10 2019
Hope you all get your grants soon


----------



## Saz18

Maryam1989 said:


> Hi everyone
> I got my grant today
> Here is my timeline
> Date of lodgment : October 1 2018
> RFI : November 28 2018
> Received a call : May 30 2019
> Grant date : June 10 2019
> Hope you all get your grants soon


Great news!! So happy, two grants in one day &#128578; hopefully more tomorrow


----------



## AU Lebanon

Maryam1989 said:


> Hi everyone
> I got my grant today
> Here is my timeline
> Date of lodgment : October 1 2018
> RFI : November 28 2018
> Received a call : May 30 2019
> Grant date : June 10 2019
> Hope you all get your grants soon


So wonderful to read there are some grants coming through from Beirut!!! Congratulations, you must be so relieved &#128524; 
My fiancé and I have been waiting a while but this gives us hope that perhaps ours is not far off. 
Date of lodgement: mid-Sept 2018
Lebanese based Fiancé received call end of Feb 2019 
No contact since then...


----------



## Saz18

AU Lebanon said:


> Maryam1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> I got my grant today
> Here is my timeline
> Date of lodgment : October 1 2018
> RFI : November 28 2018
> Received a call : May 30 2019
> Grant date : June 10 2019
> Hope you all get your grants soon
> 
> 
> 
> So wonderful to read there are some grants coming through from Beirut!!! Congratulations, you must be so relieved &#128524;
> My fiancé and I have been waiting a while but this gives us hope that perhaps ours is not far off.
> Date of lodgement: mid-Sept 2018
> Lebanese based Fiancé received call end of Feb 2019
> No contact since then...
Click to expand...

Please update me if you hear from them too! My fiance is lebanese too and we applied on the 21st of september, he got a call in april and we heard nothing since either.


----------



## AU Lebanon

Maryam1989 said:


> Hi everyone
> I got my grant today
> Here is my timeline
> Date of lodgment : October 1 2018
> RFI : November 28 2018
> Received a call : May 30 2019
> Grant date : June 10 2019
> Hope you all get your grants soon


Hi Maryam, could I ask what the call in May was for? Sponsor/Applicant? Verifying questions or request for more info? Many thanks.


----------



## jasrodz

orkideh said:


> Hi friends. Great news. We received the golden email
> 
> *Date of lodgement:* 28-September-2018
> *RFI:* 28-Nov-2018 & 1-Jan-2019 asking for more information, again 29-May-2019
> *Phone interview: *None
> *Date of grant:*10-June-2019
> *Entry date: *04-Nov-2019
> 
> *Total time it took: *approximately 9 months
> 
> It does definitely appear that the median time it takes is about 8-9 months for the Beirut office, purely based on this thread!


Congratulations orkideh. Looks like we all should start receiving them soon.

Can I please ask you if your application and sponsor status changed before grant ? Do you know if it said approved or further assessment.

Thanks


----------



## jasrodz

Maryam1989 said:


> Hi everyone
> I got my grant today
> Here is my timeline
> Date of lodgment : October 1 2018
> RFI : November 28 2018
> Received a call : May 30 2019
> Grant date : June 10 2019
> Hope you all get your grants soon


Congratulations Maryam1989.

Do you remember what your application status was before the grant ?


----------



## Maryam1989

jasrodz said:


> Maryam1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> I got my grant today
> Here is my timeline
> Date of lodgment : October 1 2018
> RFI : November 28 2018
> Received a call : May 30 2019
> Grant date : June 10 2019
> Hope you all get your grants soon
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Maryam1989.
> 
> Do you remember what your application status was before the grant ?
Click to expand...

Thank you Jasrodz
Yes it was in "furthur assessment" status


----------



## jasrodz

Does anyone know, how many grants we might have had so far from Beirut office this financial year ?


----------



## jasrodz

Maryam1989 said:


> Thank you Jasrodz
> Yes it was in "furthur assessment" status


Thanks Maryam1989.

That's good to know. Did you apply for PMV or 309 ?


----------



## orkideh

T.G said:


> Congratulations dear
> So happy for you!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## orkideh

Saz18 said:


> Congratulations orkideh! Hope we all start getting good news soon


Thank you! I hope everyone gets their golden email as soon as possible!!


----------



## orkideh

Maryam1989 said:


> Hi everyone
> I got my grant today
> Here is my timeline
> Date of lodgment : October 1 2018
> RFI : November 28 2018
> Received a call : May 30 2019
> Grant date : June 10 2019
> Hope you all get your grants soon


Congratulations lovely!! How exciting!!


----------



## orkideh

jasrodz said:


> Congratulations orkideh. Looks like we all should start receiving them soon.
> 
> Can I please ask you if your application and sponsor status changed before grant ? Do you know if it said approved or further assessment.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you! I hope you get it soon too!

My status was "Further assessment" since about January which was when they requested for more information. Unsure how accurate it truly is though. After we had "further assessment", we heard absolutely nothing for about 6 months.


----------



## collabusta

orkideh said:


> Hi friends. Great news. We received the golden email
> 
> *Date of lodgement:* 28-September-2018
> *RFI:* 28-Nov-2018 & 1-Jan-2019 asking for more information, again 29-May-2019
> *Phone interview: *None
> *Date of grant:*10-June-2019
> *Entry date: *04-Nov-2019
> 
> *Total time it took: *approximately 9 months
> 
> It does definitely appear that the median time it takes is about 8-9 months for the Beirut office, purely based on this thread!


Congrats Orkideh! Very happy for you. I wish you the best of luck for the future. Stay Blessed, and keep us all in your prayers.


----------



## collabusta

Maryam1989 said:


> Hi everyone
> I got my grant today
> Here is my timeline
> Date of lodgment : October 1 2018
> RFI : November 28 2018
> Received a call : May 30 2019
> Grant date : June 10 2019
> Hope you all get your grants soon


Congratulations Maryam! Stay Blessed, and have a great life, and remember us in your prayers! Can I ask if you received a call for an interview or to request further info?


----------



## Maryam1989

Saz18 said:


> Maryam1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> I got my grant today
> Here is my timeline
> Date of lodgment : October 1 2018
> RFI : November 28 2018
> Received a call : May 30 2019
> Grant date : June 10 2019
> Hope you all get your grants عsoon
> 
> 
> 
> Great news!! So happy, two grants in one day &#128578; hopefully more tomorrow
Click to expand...

Thank you Saz, wishing everyone the golden Email very soon


----------



## Maryam1989

AU Lebanon said:


> Maryam1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> I got my grant today
> Here is my timeline
> Date of lodgment : October 1 2018
> RFI : November 28 2018
> Received a call : May 30 2019
> Grant date : June 10 2019
> Hope you all get your grants soon
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Maryam, could I ask what the call in May was for? Sponsor/Applicant? Verifying questions or request for more info? Many thanks.
Click to expand...

Hi, 
They asked me to tell my sponsor to upload his original Persian birth certificate to his immi acount which hi did not provide it before.


----------



## Saz18

Hello everyone,
We got our grant today!! 

Visa application date: 21st of September 2018
Request for info: 5th of December 2018
Applicant interview: 4th of April 2019
(No interview with sponsor)
Visa grant: 12th of June 2019
Arrive by date: 3rd of September 2019

Goodluck to everyone else, i really hope you all hear good news soon!


----------



## AU Lebanon

Saz18 said:


> Hello everyone,
> We got our grant today!!
> 
> Visa application date: 21st of September 2018
> Request for info: 5th of December 2018
> Applicant interview: 4th of April 2019
> (No interview with sponsor)
> Visa grant: 12th of June 2019
> Arrive by date: 3rd of September 2019
> 
> Goodluck to everyone else, i really hope you all hear good news soon!


Wow!!! Fabulous news! Congratulations! You will be so happy! Please say a prayer we are soon &#128578;


----------



## T.G

Great news saz and Maryam. Congrats!!! 😊


----------



## collabusta

Saz18 said:


> Hello everyone,
> We got our grant today!!
> 
> Visa application date: 21st of September 2018
> Request for info: 5th of December 2018
> Applicant interview: 4th of April 2019
> (No interview with sponsor)
> Visa grant: 12th of June 2019
> Arrive by date: 3rd of September 2019
> 
> Goodluck to everyone else, i really hope you all hear good news soon!


Congrats!! Have a wonderful life! Would you be able to share some of the questions from your interview if you don't mind?


----------



## jasrodz

Saz18 said:


> Hello everyone,
> We got our grant today!!
> 
> Visa application date: 21st of September 2018
> Request for info: 5th of December 2018
> Applicant interview: 4th of April 2019
> (No interview with sponsor)
> Visa grant: 12th of June 2019
> Arrive by date: 3rd of September 2019
> 
> Goodluck to everyone else, i really hope you all hear good news soon!


Congrats Saz.

I notice your first entry date is only 3 months away. Did you apply for PMV or 309 ?


----------



## jasrodz

Hey guys,

Looks like most of them are receiving their grants this month. So far its 3 this month for applications applied in Sep or Oct 2018.

Anyone else who has applied before Sep 18 and not received a grant yet? 

Hopefully, we see grants happening for applications in Nov 18. 

Good luck guys. Hope to see few grants today.


----------



## Karramy

jasrodz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looks like most of them are receiving their grants this month. So far its 3 this month for applications applied in Sep or Oct 2018.
> 
> Anyone else who has applied before Sep 18 and not received a grant yet?
> 
> Hopefully, we see grants happening for applications in Nov 18.
> 
> Good luck guys. Hope to see few grants today.


Yes, us. Applied for 309 in early August. RFI in November then haven't heard anything since.


----------



## jasrodz

Karramy said:


> Yes, us. Applied for 309 in early August. RFI in November then haven't heard anything since.


You might be next in line to receive the grant soon. Unless there are few other who have applied before you who we do not know.

Is your case completed or straightforward.


----------



## Karramy

jasrodz said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, us. Applied for 309 in early August. RFI in November then haven't heard anything since.
> 
> 
> 
> You might be next in line to receive the grant soon. Unless there are few other who have applied before you who we do not know.
> 
> Is your case completed or straightforward.
Click to expand...

It's pretty straight forward. We also have a child together so I'm really hoping he gets the visa soon so we can all be together.


----------



## jasrodz

Karramy said:


> It's pretty straight forward. We also have a child together so I'm really hoping he gets the visa soon so we can all be together.


Well in that case, you should have received your grant by now.

Its very hard to understand how the process really works.


----------



## Karramy

jasrodz said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty straight forward. We also have a child together so I'm really hoping he gets the visa soon so we can all be together.
> 
> 
> 
> Well in that case, you should have received your grant by now.
> 
> Its very hard to understand how the process really works.
Click to expand...

Sure is! Hopefully we will hear soon.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Peter Dutton has cut down on the number of partner visas available and created a backlog of 80,000 applications, flouting the Migration Act. Former Immigration Department Deputy Secretary Abul Rizvi reports.

At end June 2018, the Coalition Government had allowed a backlog of over 80,000 "Partner visa" applications to build up. These are overseas-born people who are married to or intend to marry Australian citizens or permanent residents.

Rather than take steps to deal with the backlog, Home Affairs Minister Peter Dutton started to cut down on the number of partner places available, even though the law requires spouse visas be managed on a demand-driven basis. His successor, Immigration Minister David Coleman, has decided to continue the scandal. 

By voting down amendments to s86 and s87 of the Migration Act (the capping powers), Parliament has twice (in 1989 and 1996-97) made it clear it expects visa applications for spouses of Australian citizens and permanent residents to be processed on a demand-driven basis.

Nevertheless, the Coalition Government has allowed a backlog of over 80,000 partner applications (that is, including fiancees) to develop. It has allocated only 39,799 places for partners in 2019-20 — the same as in 2017-18 This can only result in the backlog continuing to grow and the law continuing to be flouted.


----------



## Saz18

Thank you all for your good wishes!! Hope u all hear back very very soon!! 

I applied for pmv 300, during the interview they asked about all dates (first time we met, engagement date, fiances birthday etc.) and also asked about previous relationship (but that’s because they are aware of previous circumstances we have been through) also the person interviewing my fiance doubted everything out loud (it is part of their job to do that, although it made me feel very uncomfortable when my fiance told me) i am telling you all that so u don’t stress out if they show you they doubt anything you say. 

Karramy have you messaged them? Also, where is the applicant originally from??


----------



## Benjamin2018

Hi karramy,
I’m like as you same situation married over 3 years and we have two children but you did applied nov 2018 and i did applied jan 2019 hope your 100 visa grant soon .


----------



## Karramy

Saz18 said:


> Thank you all for your good wishes!! Hope u all hear back very very soon!!
> 
> I applied for pmv 300, during the interview they asked about all dates (first time we met, engagement date, fiances birthday etc.) and also asked about previous relationship (but that's because they are aware of previous circumstances we have been through) also the person interviewing my fiance doubted everything out loud (it is part of their job to do that, although it made me feel very uncomfortable when my fiance told me) i am telling you all that so u don't stress out if they show you they doubt anything you say.
> 
> Karramy have you messaged them? Also, where is the applicant originally from??


Hi Saz

Yes I've sent them a few emails and we also update them with more evidence every couple of months but I never receive replies from them. My husband is from Iraq.


----------



## Karramy

Benjamin2018 said:


> Hi karramy,
> I'm like as you same situation married 2.5 years ago and our relationship start 2015 and we have two children but you did applied nov 2108 and i did applied jan 2109 I hope your 100 visa grant soon .


Thanks Benjamin

Yes, we married over two years ago as well. It's really hard when there is children involved. We're all just about to move to Turkey so we can be together while we wait for his visa.


----------



## Benjamin2018

I’m living in Australia about 7 years now it’s difficult with children I know your feeling


----------



## Benjamin2018

Just don’t worry too much leave it till they grant your visa hopefully mine too.


----------



## Saz18

I assume just because there is probably alot more evidence to look at your visa is taking a little longer karramy, all the best though.. hope u hear from them really soon. Sometimes they don’t do interviews, i hope that’s going to be the case for you 🙂


----------



## adrian_

Hey guys, We received our grant today.

DOL: early October 2018 
RFI: mid December 2018 
Applicant interview: mid January 2019
Visa(309) grant: 13 June 2019 
Arrive by: November 2019

There have been a lot of grants in the past week from Beirut. It seems they are pushing a lot of visas before end of financial year. I hope you all get your visas very soon.


----------



## collabusta

adrian_ said:


> Hey guys, We received our grant today.
> 
> DOL: early October 2018
> RFI: mid December 2018
> Applicant interview: mid January 2019
> Visa(309) grant: 13 June 2019
> Arrive by: November 2019
> 
> There have been a lot of grants in the past week from Beirut. It seems they are pushing a lot of visas before end of financial year. I hope you all get your visas very soon.


Many congrats adrian! I hope you have a wonderful life in Australia. Please keep us in your prayers. Can I ask what type of questions were asked during the interview? Thanks!


----------



## collabusta

jasrodz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looks like most of them are receiving their grants this month. So far its 3 this month for applications applied in Sep or Oct 2018.
> 
> Anyone else who has applied before Sep 18 and not received a grant yet?
> 
> Hopefully, we see grants happening for applications in Nov 18.
> 
> Good luck guys. Hope to see few grants today.


Yes, let's hope the November applicants start receiving their (ours) soon .


----------



## jazzamrit85

Yes yes yes


----------



## Karramy

Benjamin2018 said:


> Just don't worry too much leave it till they grant your visa hopefully mine too.


Fingers crossed very soon &#128522;


----------



## Karramy

Saz18 said:


> I assume just because there is probably alot more evidence to look at your visa is taking a little longer karramy, all the best though.. hope u hear from them really soon. Sometimes they don't do interviews, i hope that's going to be the case for you &#128578;


Yeah there must be a reason why it's taking longer. I have seen some take over a year so we're not the only ones.
Inshallah we hear soon &#128522;


----------



## jasrodz

Karramy said:


> Hi Saz
> 
> Yes I've sent them a few emails and we also update them with more evidence every couple of months but I never receive replies from them. My husband is from Iraq.


Karramy,

They never respond to emails or phone calls. I have tried many times.

But they did reply to me once, when I asked extension of time to submit PCC.


----------



## jasrodz

collabusta said:


> Yes, let's hope the November applicants start receiving their (ours) soon .


I hope so too. Looks like most of Sep, Oct files are clearing off. So maybe next week its Nov applications. fingers crossed.


----------



## Karramy

jasrodz said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saz
> 
> Yes I've sent them a few emails and we also update them with more evidence every couple of months but I never receive replies from them. My husband is from Iraq.
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy,
> 
> They never respond to emails or phone calls. I have tried many times.
> 
> But they did reply to me once, when I asked extension of time to submit PCC.
Click to expand...

So it sounds like they do read the emails. Good they responded to the PCC extension. My husband will need to do his again and his medical in a couple of months as we front loaded everything so they're due to expire.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Come on Karramy it’s your turn now I’m keep checking the page to see your grant 😀


----------



## Karramy

Benjamin2018 said:


> Come on Karramy it's your turn now I'm keep checking the page to see your grant &#128512;


Inshallah Benjamin. Here's hoping it comes very soon!!


----------



## AU Lebanon

adrian_ said:


> Hey guys, We received our grant today.
> 
> DOL: early October 2018
> RFI: mid December 2018
> Applicant interview: mid January 2019
> Visa(309) grant: 13 June 2019
> Arrive by: November 2019
> 
> There have been a lot of grants in the past week from Beirut. It seems they are pushing a lot of visas before end of financial year. I hope you all get your visas very soon.


Congratulations Adrian! Well done. You're bound to have a stress free weekend now &#128513;


----------



## collabusta

jasrodz said:


> collabusta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, let's hope the November applicants start receiving their (ours) soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so too. Looks like most of Sep, Oct files are clearing off. So maybe next week its Nov applications. fingers crossed.
Click to expand...

I would imagine they would close off all the October ones during the rest of this month and then start would November in July. But I hope they'll grant the November ones this month th as well. It's hard to understand how their process works.


----------



## collabusta

Karramy said:


> Benjamin2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Karramy it's your turn now I'm keep checking the page to see your grant &#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> Inshallah Benjamin. Here's hoping it comes very soon!!
Click to expand...

Insha'allah Karramy. We're all praying for you guys!


----------



## Aya Doori

Hello everyone 
May I ask what would the waiting time be after you receive a call ( applicant phone interview ) ?
I know it’s different from an applicant to another but I am asking for the estimated time


----------



## jasrodz

*Grants*

I hope we get a few grants this week for people waiting (including us)


----------



## jasrodz

Aya Doori said:


> Hello everyone
> May I ask what would the waiting time be after you receive a call ( applicant phone interview ) ?
> I know it's different from an applicant to another but I am asking for the estimated time


Hi Aya, there is no real time frame. Some of waited for 2 months and some have waited for 4 months and some have not even received an interview.


----------



## Benjamin2018

That’s true there’s no time anytime could be happen


----------



## collabusta

Is there anyone in here waiting for their 309/100 who may be categorized under the "long term" marriage clause, i.e. married 3+ years or 2+ years with child/children?


----------



## Aya Doori

jasrodz said:


> Hi Aya, there is no real time frame. Some of waited for 2 months and some have waited for 4 months and some have not even received an interview.


Hi Jasrodz , 
Thank you for the reply ! Hope everyone gets interviewed and get their grants soon !


----------



## Aya Doori

Benjamin2018 said:


> That's true there's no time anytime could be happen


Thanks for the reply .. lets hope we all get the grants this month !


----------



## Karramy

collabusta said:


> Is there anyone in here waiting for their 309/100 who may be categorized under the "long term" marriage clause, i.e. married 3+ years or 2+ years with child/children?


We've been married over 2 years with a 7 month old baby and applying for the 309.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Yes me ,married over 2 years my child born in aus he is three years old with aus birth certificate and passport , I did lodge my app seven month ago and everything uploaded upfront.no news no Case officer nothing at all.


----------



## jasrodz

Benjamin2018 said:


> Yes me ,married over 2 years my child born in aus he is three years old with aus birth certificate and passport , I did lodge my app seven month ago and everything uploaded upfront.no news no Case officer nothing at all.[/QUOT
> 
> I feel applications with children takes longer to process.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Yes true because we will get subclass 100 PR first they will grant 309 then straightway 100😉


----------



## collabusta

We've been married over 3.5 years now and have a 2 year old. We lodged our case in Nov last year, but we have been assigned a CO and receive 1 RFI since. However, we were already married nearly 3 years at the time of lodgement. Does anyone know if the "long term" clause needs to be satisfied at the time of lodgement, or will the applicant automatically be assigned to this category the moment they satisfy these criteria?


----------



## JandE

collabusta said:


> We've been married over 3.5 years now and have a 2 year old. We lodged our case in Nov last year, but we have been assigned a CO and receive 1 RFI since. However, we were already married nearly 3 years at the time of lodgement. Does anyone know if the "long term" clause needs to be satisfied at the time of lodgement, or will the applicant automatically be assigned to this category the moment they satisfy these criteria?


It is at time of lodgement.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/glossary#long-term-relationship

So, 2 years and a child, at time of lodgement, should be OK.


----------



## jasrodz

collabusta said:


> We've been married over 3.5 years now and have a 2 year old. We lodged our case in Nov last year, but we have been assigned a CO and receive 1 RFI since. However, we were already married nearly 3 years at the time of lodgement. Does anyone know if the "long term" clause needs to be satisfied at the time of lodgement, or will the applicant automatically be assigned to this category the moment they satisfy these criteria?


Collabusta,

I believe you will be granted 100 upfront since you have been in long term relationship and also have a child.

I have also been in a long term relationship for 6 years and married for 1.5 years. But we have been living separate since our relationship. We only get together during our holidays ever year. I don't think I really qualify for a long term relationship.


----------



## Saz18

jasrodz said:


> collabusta said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've been married over 3.5 years now and have a 2 year old. We lodged our case in Nov last year, but we have been assigned a CO and receive 1 RFI since. However, we were already married nearly 3 years at the time of lodgement. Does anyone know if the "long term" clause needs to be satisfied at the time of lodgement, or will the applicant automatically be assigned to this category the moment they satisfy these criteria?
> 
> 
> 
> Collabusta,
> 
> I believe you will be granted 100 upfront since you have been in long term relationship and also have a child.
> 
> I have also been in a long term relationship for 6 years and married for 1.5 years. But we have been living separate since our relationship. We only get together during our holidays ever year. I don't think I really qualify for a long term relationship.
Click to expand...

I think you do qualify for long term, it is supposed to be 'How long you have been in a relationship together' not how long u have lived together. That is my understanding of it. Hope i am correct and best of luck to all of u


----------



## collabusta

JandE said:


> It is at time of lodgement.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/glossary#long-term-relationship
> 
> So, 2 years and a child, at time of lodgement, should be OK.


Thank you for that link. I remember reading this definition before we lodged the application but I completely forgot about it.


----------



## collabusta

Saz18 said:


> I think you do qualify for long term, it is supposed to be 'How long you have been in a relationship together' not how long u have lived together. That is my understanding of it. Hope i am correct and best of luck to all of u


I think Saz is correct. If you read through the definition of a "Long term relationship" at the link JandE provided, it does state "been with your partner..." I think you may qualify for the 100 too.


----------



## JandE

collabusta said:


> I think Saz is correct. If you read through the definition of a "Long term relationship" at the link JandE provided, it does state "been with your partner..." I think you may qualify for the 100 too.


There is a further definition of this in migration law.

_Long-term partner relationship, in relation to an applicant for a visa, means a relationship between the applicant and another person, each as the spouse or de facto partner of the other, that has continued._

It all comes down to proving it was a committed, exclusive, relationship similar to marriage. Good reasons for not actual living together all the time should be able to be accepted.


----------



## jasrodz

JandE said:


> There is a further definition of this in migration law.
> 
> _Long-term partner relationship, in relation to an applicant for a visa, means a relationship between the applicant and another person, each as the spouse or de facto partner of the other, that has continued._
> 
> It all comes down to proving it was a committed, exclusive, relationship similar to marriage. Good reasons for not actual living together all the time should be able to be accepted.


Thanks for the info guys. But I feel I didn't have enough evidence to prove this. So not sure how this will go. I might email them for a consideration


----------



## jasrodz

No grants this week from Beirut. I feel they have reached their annual cap.


----------



## collabusta

jasrodz said:


> No grants this week from Beirut. I feel they have reached their annual cap.


So what does that mean for us? When do you reckon they will start granting visas again?


----------



## Karramy

I saw one was granted this week on a Facebook group I follow.


----------



## Karramy

Here’s the grant. Looks like they applied in September.


----------



## jasrodz

collabusta said:


> So what does that mean for us? When do you reckon they will start granting visas again?


Maybe next month, since new annual cap opens up from next month.

I feel each embassy has certain number of grants they can approve in a month.


----------



## jasrodz

Karramy said:


> Here's the grant. Looks like they applied in September.


Looks like there are few out there who still are receiving them. Few application which we don't know off or not on this forum.

Anyone know any application from 2017 still waiting for a grant from Beirut office?


----------



## nindiab

Hey guys 

My Partner received a call from the Beirut office yesterday, He was at work and missed the call! 
Would they call him back today or would they wait a few weeks/months 

Nervous because he did miss the call and the end of the fiancel year is in a few days! 

we applied back in November 2018


----------



## Benjamin2018

Don’t worry too much no one available every single min they know that they will try again in a few more days just be positive.


----------



## Saz18

nindiab said:


> Hey guys
> 
> My Partner received a call from the Beirut office yesterday, He was at work and missed the call!
> Would they call him back today or would they wait a few weeks/months
> 
> Nervous because he did miss the call and the end of the fiancel year is in a few days!
> 
> we applied back in November 2018


Hello, Definitely Contact them back and give them reasons the call was missed, do not just wait for them to call again. Try calling and emailing the embassy &#128578; hopefully they call you back soon


----------



## jasrodz

nindiab said:


> Hey guys
> 
> My Partner received a call from the Beirut office yesterday, He was at work and missed the call!
> Would they call him back today or would they wait a few weeks/months
> 
> Nervous because he did miss the call and the end of the fiancel year is in a few days!
> 
> we applied back in November 2018


I'm sure they will call you back. Did you apply for PMV or 309?


----------



## Karramy

nindiab said:


> Hey guys
> 
> My Partner received a call from the Beirut office yesterday, He was at work and missed the call!
> Would they call him back today or would they wait a few weeks/months
> 
> Nervous because he did miss the call and the end of the fiancel year is in a few days!
> 
> we applied back in November 2018


t

Yeah they always try a few times but I'd email too marking it urgent. They sometimes will leave a voice message too if they can't reach you and leave a direct number to call back on.


----------



## nindiab

we applied for a 300, they called him on +01960600. He will try calling them back today if they dont call . Will update!


----------



## Benjamin2018

DOL:7.1.19
Application status:initial assessment 
No CO yet no news nothing at all.
Married over 2 years with 2 kids both of them citizen with Australian birth certificate and passport and over 4 years in relationship.
How ridiculous is that to waiting long time special those ppl who have got child really painful😢


----------



## jasrodz

Hey Guys,

Any updates from Beirut office at all ? Seems like they have gone quite for a while. 3 days remaining for EOFY. Hope to see a few grants.


----------



## T.G

Hi Jasrodz

I don't think they will contact anyone these days, because usually the office will by busy finalizeing other stuff to be ready for EOFY.

Im expecting they will start interviews/ requests the beginning of July.



jasrodz said:


> Hey Guys,
> Any updates from Beirut office at all ? Seems like they have gone quite for a while. 3 days remaining for EOFY. Hope to see a few grants.


----------



## AU Lebanon

What do you do if you get a refusal? 😭 I don’t understand? Has anyone been through this?


----------



## Benjamin2018

Did they reject your application ?


----------



## AU Lebanon

Benjamin2018 said:


> Did they reject your application ?


Yes! We have been waiting since 3 Oct 2018. &#55358;&#56698; I can't write anymore. In disbelief


----------



## mabel.1965

I applied in 31/08/2018 i was in Qatar I received more information 9/11/2018 from Beirut pcc and medical and I attached it 19/11/2018 since that time heard nothing is that normal ?


----------



## Saz18

AU Lebanon said:


> Benjamin2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they reject your application ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! We have been waiting since 3 Oct 2018. �� I can't write anymore. In disbelief
Click to expand...

What is the reason behind the refusal??


----------



## Benjamin2018

Agree,what’s the reason?


----------



## AU Lebanon

Saz18 said:


> AU Lebanon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they reject your application ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! We have been waiting since 3 Oct 2018. �� I can't write anymore. In disbelief
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the reason behind the refusal??
Click to expand...

Not much of substance, so we may try an appeal. This is a 300 fiancé visa application. 
No joint assets /liabilities (only engaged at moment...), not living as couple (I'm in Australia, he in Lebanon), his English is not fluent (but there are many migrants who learn when here in Au). It almost feels like they may have a quota and we were just moved to the refuse pile. As we have had no requests for further info...???
Trying to stay calm.


----------



## JandE

AU Lebanon said:


> It almost feels like they may have a quota and we were just moved to the refuse pile. As we have had no requests for further info...???
> Trying to stay calm.


There is an effective quota, but people normally just get delayed, not refused, unless they have grounds for a refusal.

Didn't they give any specific reason?

There is no requirement for them to ask for further information, they can and sometimes do, process based on what you have submitted.

Do you think that you submitted everything required?

The requirements for the PMV 300 visa are not as high as the Partner visas, but some things are still vital.

The things you have mentioned are not that relevant. Many PMV's are done with only a short time spent together, and with no joint assets etc.


----------



## AU Lebanon

JandE said:


> AU Lebanon said:
> 
> 
> 
> It almost feels like they may have a quota and we were just moved to the refuse pile. As we have had no requests for further info...???
> Trying to stay calm.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an effective quota, but people normally just get delayed, not refused, unless they have grounds for a refusal.
> 
> Didn't they give any specific reason?
> 
> There is no requirement for them to ask for further information, they can and sometimes do, process based on what you have submitted.
> 
> Do you think that you submitted everything required?
> 
> The requirements for the PMV 300 visa are not as high as the Partner visas, but some things are still vital.
> 
> The things you have mentioned are not that relevant. Many PMV's are done with only a short time spent together, and with no joint assets etc.
Click to expand...

That is why it was so unexpected! As these "not that relevant" items were mentioned as not being fulfilled. Yes, I do think our application was very thorough of course you could always add extra material but we had done more than usual I would have thought.


----------



## Pureplant20

AU Lebanon said:


> Not much of substance, so we may try an appeal. This is a 300 fiancé visa application.
> No joint assets /liabilities (only engaged at moment...), not living as couple (I'm in Australia, he in Lebanon), his English is not fluent (but there are many migrants who learn when here in Au). It almost feels like they may have a quota and we were just moved to the refuse pile. As we have had no requests for further info...???
> Trying to stay calm.


Did you submit your medical and police checks?


----------



## Karramy

mabel.1965 said:


> I applied in 31/08/2018 i was in Qatar I received more information 9/11/2018 from Beirut pcc and medical and I attached it 19/11/2018 since that time heard nothing is that normal ?


Mabel I'm in a similar situation. Applied 4 August 18, request for further information in November.....then nothing since.


----------



## JandE

AU Lebanon said:


> That is why it was so unexpected! As these "not that relevant" items were mentioned as not being fulfilled. Yes, I do think our application was very thorough of course you could always add extra material but we had done more than usual I would have thought.


That is odd, as "No joint assets /liabilities, not living as couple, etc"., would be normal for the PMV.

I think we all worry that we didn't add enough info.


----------



## T.G

Hi

I got a call from australian embassy today 

The interview took 45 minutes.

Applied on 15th of November 2018
Submitted documents mid of January 2019 
They sent us S56 on 8th of May 2019
We respond to S56 on 8th of May 2019


----------



## mabel.1965

Hi Karramy What’s your case officer name ? For me the case officer name is N from Beirut


----------



## Karramy

mabel.1965 said:


> Hi Karramy What's your case officer name ? For me the case officer name is N from Beirut


My case officers name was I from Beirut office.


----------



## Karramy

mabel.1965 said:


> Hi Karramy What's your case officer name ? For me the case officer name is N from Beirut


Sorry, I meant Imane.


----------



## jasrodz

T.G said:


> Hi
> 
> I got a call from australian embassy today
> 
> The interview took 45 minutes.
> 
> Applied on 15th of November 2018
> Submitted documents mid of January 2019
> They sent us S56 on 8th of May 2019
> We respond to S56 on 8th of May 2019


Hey T.G

Who was the officer that called you ?

What is S56 ?

I applied 309 on 5th Nov,

Got only 2 RFI and no interview yet.


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

What kind of information are people being requested to provide?


----------



## Benjamin2018

Missing checklist


----------



## T.G

Hi Jasrodz,

I didn't ask about her name and we applied for PMV 300

S56 is RFI
They asked for NOIM and police check



jasrodz said:


> T.G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I got a call from australian embassy today
> 
> The interview took 45 minutes.
> 
> Applied on 15th of November 2018
> Submitted documents mid of January 2019
> They sent us S56 on 8th of May 2019
> We respond to S56 on 8th of May 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Hey T.G
> 
> Who was the officer that called you ?
> 
> What is S56 ?
> 
> I applied 309 on 5th Nov,
> 
> Got only 2 RFI and no interview yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## collabusta

jasrodz said:


> Hey T.G
> 
> Who was the officer that called you ?
> 
> What is S56 ?
> 
> I applied 309 on 5th Nov,
> 
> Got only 2 RFI and no interview yet.


We applied on the 7th and have also received 2 RFIs. I think the reason it is taking longer in our cases is because we likely fall into the long term category.


----------



## jasrodz

collabusta said:


> We applied on the 7th and have also received 2 RFIs. I think the reason it is taking longer in our cases is because we likely fall into the long term category.


I hope that's the case and we get grant soon. If you don't mind me asking. What were the 2 RFI you received ?

Our first RFI was a generic one to upload all documents which were already uploaded. Second one was for PCC for both applicant & sponsor which we asked for extension because we couldn't get it in time. I believe they have just pushed our file back because of this extension.

Usually I have seen them providing the grant soon after the PCC are uploaded. Not sure why it is taking so long. Off lately no grants from Beirut office. I have seen a few from USA and UK


----------



## collabusta

jasrodz said:


> I hope that's the case and we get grant soon. If you don't mind me asking. What were the 2 RFI you received ?
> 
> Our first RFI was a generic one to upload all documents which were already uploaded. Second one was for PCC for both applicant & sponsor which we asked for extension because we couldn't get it in time. I believe they have just pushed our file back because of this extension.
> 
> Usually I have seen them providing the grant soon after the PCC are uploaded. Not sure why it is taking so long. Off lately no grants from Beirut office. I have seen a few from USA and UK


Our first one was a generic one as well, with a 70 something days deadline. The second was for some document, which was about 3 months ago. We submitted it before the deadline, but we haven't heard anything since.

Just curious.. have you submitted the PCC yet? Generally PCC and medical are the final stages of the applicant so I suspect if you've already supplied the PCC, then it won't be long before you see your grant. I think someone received an interview call from the Beirut office earlier this week, so at least there's some activity.


----------



## jasrodz

collabusta said:


> Our first one was a generic one as well, with a 70 something days deadline. The second was for some document, which was about 3 months ago. We submitted it before the deadline, but we haven't heard anything since.
> 
> Just curious.. have you submitted the PCC yet? Generally PCC and medical are the final stages of the applicant so I suspect if you've already supplied the PCC, then it won't be long before you see your grant. I think someone received an interview call from the Beirut office earlier this week, so at least there's some activity.


Yeah I submitted the PCC about two months ago. Even I have heard that those are the final steps. Medicals are already done front loaded. So hopefully a grant this month.


----------



## Ali12345678

Hi .I have lodged my documents for 309 visa on 12 November 2018.
They asked for PCC and medical on 18 April 2019 and proof of relation ship , I sent to them 2 weeks after.
and no other request from them.
I lodged my documents offshore .from Iran .
any other applicants in my case?
I hope to get their visa this month .


----------



## Muna

Anyone knows how long the process for 309 takes if you lodge from africa


----------



## Benjamin2018

There is no estimate but in homeaffairs web says 14 to 19 month for sub 309.


----------



## T.G

Any interviews or new grants?


----------



## JandE

Muna said:


> Anyone knows how long the process for 309 takes if you lodge from africa


Here are a few examples:

Ghana. Granted on 01/05/19 after 5.3 months
Uganda. Granted on 07/06/19 after 11.4 months
Zimbabwe. Granted on 26/04/19 after 16.2 months
Nigeria. Granted on 25/10/18 after 20.3 months

Globally, 75% of 309's were processed in under 14 months, in May 2019. 
10% took over 19 months.


----------



## Ali12345678

Hi, Any new grants?


----------



## nindiab

Hey guys posting a update for my visa application: 

applied- 30 november 2018 from aus with agent 

request for form 80 - 14th may 2019

Partner missed call for interview - thursday 20 june 2018 

Our case officer called him again on the 24th of june, interview took 45 minutes asked how we meet, dates, plans for wedding, kids and where we will live. 

Case officer called myself on the 26th of june, interview took 8 minutes, asked me how we meet and plans for where we want to live. 

At the end of the interview she asked me if i had any quetsion and i said yes when is my partner coming, she ( Ronda) said they its hard to predict but eveything looks fine. 

I told her okay listen if there is anything i can do to speed up the process call me. 

So far havent heard anything from the CO or my agent, since then i have sent more proof of communication between us.


----------



## JandE

nindiab said:


> Hey guys posting a update for my visa application:
> 
> applied- 30 november 2018 from aus with agent
> 
> request for form 80 - 14th may 2019
> 
> Partner missed call for interview - thursday 20 june 2018
> 
> Our case officer called him again on the 24th of june, interview took 45 minutes asked how we meet, dates, plans for wedding, kids and where we will live.
> 
> Case officer called myself on the 26th of june, interview took 8 minutes, asked me how we meet and plans for where we want to live.
> 
> At the end of the interview she asked me if i had any quetsion and i said yes when is my partner coming, she ( Ronda) said they its hard to predict but eveything looks fine.
> 
> I told her okay listen if there is anything i can do to speed up the process call me.
> 
> So far havent heard anything from the CO or my agent, since then i have sent more proof of communication between us.


The subclass 300 visas have different processing times to the 309 partner Visa



nindiab said:


> Applied for the 300 fiancee visa on the 30th of November 2018


----------



## zane7

Hi everyone,

Been on here for a while but thought i would share our experience. 

Applied for 309 mid December 2018 for my wife who is from Syria via a registered agent, front loaded, medical, both PCC's, decision ready application. Today we received a request for further information asking for marriage certificate and Form80. 

Marriage certificate was already provided in both english and arabic and they simply just missed it. Unsure how that happened but we emailed back circling the attachment in imi clearly labelled "marriage certificate", they emailed back realising it was their mistake. 

The Form80 my lawyer said they wait until it is requested by the CO before sending through which we have now done. Just wondering if them requesting a form 80 gives any sort of indication on how long we have to go. its 7 months exactly today. 

Thank you and any advice or insights will be appreciated.


----------



## Muna

JandE said:


> Here are a few examples:
> 
> Ghana. Granted on 01/05/19 after 5.3 months
> Uganda. Granted on 07/06/19 after 11.4 months
> Zimbabwe. Granted on 26/04/19 after 16.2 months
> Nigeria. Granted on 25/10/18 after 20.3 months
> 
> Globally, 75% of 309's were processed in under 14 months, in May 2019.
> 10% took over 19 months.


Thank you for that. What about Ethiopia? Any idea how long it takes because my agent told me some countries in Africa might take longer then others


----------



## JandE

Muna said:


> Thank you for that. What about Ethiopia? Any idea how long it takes because my agent told me some countries in Africa might take longer then others


It does look like some African nationalities take longer than others.
I've not seen any from Ethiopia.


----------



## Benjamin2018

I did uploaded everything (marriage certificate my children Australian passport and birth certificate )upfront in 7th of jan 2019 included form 80 still no news nothing at all you are lucky to have CO mate me nothing at all married over 2 years and all together 5 years in relationship with 2 kids born in Australia and they are Aussie.


----------



## wanjeri

JandE said:


> Muna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that. What about Ethiopia? Any idea how long it takes because my agent told me some countries in Africa might take longer then others
> 
> 
> 
> It does look like some African nationalities take longer than others.
> I've not seen any from Ethiopia.
Click to expand...

Ethiopia happens through the Kenyan office and we had a grant a few months back. At around 8/9 months which seems to be how long the Kenyan offices take according to the document from home affairs I found on the Berlin thread. There's a Kenyan 309/100 thread somewhere.


----------



## wanjeri

Muna said:


> Anyone knows how long the process for 309 takes if you lodge from africa


From just reading the forums on here. The Pretoria office is really slower than most. The kenyan office is not as slow. There's a Kenyan 309/100 active thread and if you scroll down the thread, it has a document that gives average processing times for 2017/2018 on all consulates/centres. It can give you an idea. Kenya doesn't seem to give interviews either. No one on that forum has said they got an interview, just email communication. Regardless, I keep my phone active waiting to be called. &#128517;


----------



## jasrodz

Seems like Beirut office has gone quiet for few weeks now. Not seen any new grants at all only 1 or 3 interviews.


----------



## T.G

jasrodz said:


> Seems like Beirut office has gone quiet for few weeks now. Not seen any new grants at all only 1 or 3 interviews.


Right

I don't understand how is thier system.. But as i noticed they work only few days on partner visas.. Specifically beginning of each month


----------



## Benjamin2018

Not just Lebanon all countries frozen.


----------



## Ali12345678

No new grants ?

after EOFY ?

may be this is the reason.

Any body lodged on november 2018?

me lodged 12 november 2018 Medical arrived 18 April 2019.

I applied for my wife and daughter,10 years of marriage.


----------



## jasrodz

T.G said:


> Right
> 
> I don't understand how is thier system.. But as i noticed they work only few days on partner visas.. Specifically beginning of each month


Most likely yes. I have noticed all my RFI till date are only sent out to me on a Wednesday. Maybe they look at my file on a Wednesday only.


----------



## jasrodz

Benjamin2018 said:


> Not just Lebanon all countries frozen.


Nah, I have seen few getting grants on the facebook page i follow. But most of them were onshore visa though


----------



## jasrodz

Ali12345678 said:


> No new grants ?
> 
> after EOFY ?
> 
> may be this is the reason.
> 
> Any body lodged on november 2018?
> 
> me lodged 12 november 2018 Medical arrived 18 April 2019.
> 
> I applied for my wife and daughter,10 years of marriage.


Yes lodged on 5th Nov 2018. 2 RFI till date and no interviews yet.

I have also sent Beirut office an email requesting for priority processing, which I doubt they will reply or action at all.


----------



## Ali12345678

jasrodz said:


> Yes lodged on 5th Nov 2018. 2 RFI till date and no interviews yet.
> 
> I have also sent Beirut office an email requesting for priority processing, which I doubt they will reply or action at all.


Hope you get your visa as soon as possible.

what are those two RFI and when did you receive them? any children in the application ? from which country are you applying?


----------



## Benjamin2018

Onshore visa is different story mate .


----------



## T.G

I applied 15th of November 2018 pmv 300.



Ali12345678 said:


> No new grants ?
> 
> after EOFY ?
> 
> may be this is the reason.
> 
> Any body lodged on november 2018?
> 
> me lodged 12 november 2018 Medical arrived 18 April 2019.
> 
> I applied for my wife and daughter,10 years of marriage.


----------



## Ali12345678

T.G said:


> I applied 15th of November 2018 pmv 300.


did you receive a medical request?


----------



## T.G

on 7th of october 2018 i made the police check and on November 30th 2018 I made the medical check they did not ask me to upload these documents at that time. 
They requested more information on 8th of May.. We responded 9th of may
They interviewed me (applicant) on 2nd of July.. And they requested more documents.. On 5th of july we uploaded the requested documents

And im still waiting for the visa



Ali12345678 said:


> T.G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied 15th of November 2018 pmv 300.
> 
> 
> 
> did you receive a medical request?
Click to expand...


----------



## collabusta

Ali12345678 said:


> No new grants ?
> 
> after EOFY ?
> 
> may be this is the reason.
> 
> Any body lodged on november 2018?
> 
> me lodged 12 november 2018 Medical arrived 18 April 2019.
> 
> I applied for my wife and daughter,10 years of marriage.


Yep, Nov 2018 applicant here. Lodged on the 7th. Stacked into the waiting queue like the rest.


----------



## Ali12345678

collabusta said:


> Yep, Nov 2018 applicant here. Lodged on the 7th. Stacked into the waiting queue like the rest.


Hi, your case is 309 or 300?
did you receive medical request from them?

I think we had grants here applications lodged until October 2018,
so we are now at the End Of Financial Year so I think from the end of July we see some grants from November Applicants.


----------



## JandE

Benjamin2018 said:


> Not just Lebanon all countries frozen.


Not all countries are quite or frozen.

I've seen four 309 grants in July so far.
Granted on 01/07/19 
from India was granted the 309 after 15.1 months. Applied: 28/03/18
from India was granted the 309 after 6.6 months. Applied: 11/12/18
from India was granted the 309 after 5.9 months. Applied: 04/01/19
Granted on 03/07/19 
from Malaysia was granted the 309 after 13.5 months. Applied: 19/05/18


----------



## Benjamin2018

Sounds good I didn’t know that


----------



## Benjamin2018

Hi JandE when did you lodge yours?


----------



## Ali12345678

JandE said:


> Not all countries are quite or frozen.
> 
> I've seen four 309 grants in July so far.
> Granted on 01/07/19
> from India was granted the 309 after 15.1 months. Applied: 28/03/18
> from India was granted the 309 after 6.6 months. Applied: 11/12/18
> from India was granted the 309 after 5.9 months. Applied: 04/01/19
> Granted on 03/07/19
> from Malaysia was granted the 309 after 13.5 months. Applied: 19/05/18


Thank you for sharing this information.
I got really bored, I did n't know that there were grants in July.
hope to see grants here soon.

Are they from the Beirut office?


----------



## Ali12345678

JandE said:


> Not all countries are quite or frozen.
> 
> I've seen four 309 grants in July so far.
> Granted on 01/07/19
> from India was granted the 309 after 15.1 months. Applied: 28/03/18
> from India was granted the 309 after 6.6 months. Applied: 11/12/18
> from India was granted the 309 after 5.9 months. Applied: 04/01/19
> Granted on 03/07/19
> from Malaysia was granted the 309 after 13.5 months. Applied: 19/05/18


could you please share the link you get this information

Thanx


----------



## jasrodz

Ali12345678 said:


> Hope you get your visa as soon as possible.
> 
> what are those two RFI and when did you receive them? any children in the application ? from which country are you applying?


One was generic one in Jan 2019 and other was for PCC in April. No children and applying from India.


----------



## jasrodz

Global processing times have changed to 15 to 20 months.


----------



## T.G

jasrodz said:


> Global processing times have changed to 15 to 20 months.


For PMV is 16 to 22 &#128547;


----------



## Ali12345678

jasrodz said:


> One was generic one in Jan 2019 and other was for PCC in April. No children and applying from India.


Thank you for sharing information.
when did you send an email for priority processing request?
is your case 309?


----------



## Loogenhouzer92

Ali12345678 said:


> No new grants ?
> 
> after EOFY ?
> 
> may be this is the reason.
> 
> Any body lodged on november 2018?
> 
> me lodged 12 november 2018 Medical arrived 18 April 2019.
> 
> I applied for my wife and daughter,10 years of marriage.


Yes. I also applied in November! 309 visa. 
DOL: Nov 23rd, 2018 
Request for medicals: Feb 14th, 2019 - provided within 1 week 
Interview of Sponsor (Me) & RFI: May 20th, 2019 - Requested updated communication logs Supplied information requested: May 22nd, 2019

And now nothing for 2 months. I'm just surprised my partner (applicant) hasn't been contacted for an interview yet and I was interviewed 2 months ago. 
This Tuesday will be the 8th month mark. Hope we start seeing some movements from Beirut again soon. Best wishes everyone.


----------



## JandE

Ali12345678 said:


> Thank you for sharing this information.
> I got really bored, I did n't know that there were grants in July.
> hope to see grants here soon.
> 
> Are they from the Beirut office?


Not from Beirut. I was responding to someone who said that grants from all countries were frozen, to show that it didn't apply to all countries.



Ali12345678 said:


> could you please share the link you get this information


They are from different posts in this forum.


----------



## Ali12345678

JandE said:


> Not from Beirut. I was responding to someone who said that grants from all countries were frozen, to show that it didn't apply to all countries.
> 
> They are from different posts in this forum.


Hope to see grants from Beirut office as well. and also November 2018 lodged applicants.


----------



## T.G

It seems the grants for November 2018 applicants will take forever, beirut office looks very quiet this month.. There was few interviews only.


----------



## jasrodz

Ali12345678 said:


> Thank you for sharing information.
> when did you send an email for priority processing request?
> is your case 309?


About 2 weeks ago, but as always no response from Beirut.

Yes applied for 309


----------



## jasrodz

T.G said:


> It seems the grants for November 2018 applicants will take forever, beirut office looks very quiet this month.. There was few interviews only.


Its almost a 8 month wait now and looks like they have just frozen on applications from Nov 18 onwards.


----------



## Ali12345678

jasrodz said:


> Its almost a 8 month wait now and looks like they have just frozen on applications from Nov 18 onwards.


I think this is for the end of the financial year and after July we will see grants hopefully.


----------



## hyrola

Hello All,
I would like to know if anyone has applied for a visitor visa, while already lodged a Partner Visa 309 (offshore) to the Beirut embassy.
Has anyone been successful? If yes, what did you provide? 
Did you use an agent or yourself?
Does it impact your Partner Visa at all?


----------



## Ali12345678

hyrola said:


> Hello All,
> I would like to know if anyone has applied for a visitor visa, while already lodged a Partner Visa 309 (offshore) to the Beirut embassy.
> Has anyone been successful? If yes, what did you provide?
> Did you use an agent or yourself?
> Does it impact your Partner Visa at all?


I have the same question as well?
because it takes so long time to get a partner visa maybe that would be reasonable to use a tourist visa as well.

but I think after partner visa granted you should re-enter Australia because your partner visa was offshore.

using an agent or not?
what would be the length of a tourist visa for the first-time visit?
any effect on current partner visa processing time?

hope to see new grants after EOFY.


----------



## JandE

Ali12345678 said:


> I have the same question as well?
> because it takes so long time to get a partner visa maybe that would be reasonable to use a tourist visa as well.
> 
> but I think after partner visa granted you should re-enter Australia because your partner visa was offshore.
> 
> using an agent or not?
> what would be the length of a tourist visa for the first-time visit?
> any effect on current partner visa processing time?
> 
> hope to see new grants after EOFY.


Before the partner visa is finalised, a 309 applicant in Australia on a Visitor visa, will be asked to leave, so that the decision can be given while they are offshore.
If the decision is a grant, they can then return on the new 309 visa.

Some people can get a 12 month visitor visa, but I feel they have generally had a 3 month one prior to the offshore partner visa application.
Even with the 12 month one, many need to exit every 3 months.

Not everyone is granted a visitor visa while waiting, as Immigration do not want people using it as just a means to live in Australia. They need to give a good reason.


----------



## jasrodz

Ali12345678 said:


> I have the same question as well?
> because it takes so long time to get a partner visa maybe that would be reasonable to use a tourist visa as well.
> 
> but I think after partner visa granted you should re-enter Australia because your partner visa was offshore.
> 
> using an agent or not?
> what would be the length of a tourist visa for the first-time visit?
> any effect on current partner visa processing time?
> 
> hope to see new grants after EOFY.


Look I'm not an expert, but I have seen few of them getting family sponsored tourist visa approved even with partner visa in process. Also quite a few have been rejected mainly because immigration thinks that they will overstay their tourist visa.

I think we can stipulate length we would like, but its left upto immigration to decide. I'm thinking of applying for tourist myself If I don't see a grant in next couple of months.

Luckily, Beirut office is still processing applications. I saw one grant yesterday for Oct 18 application in facebook group. So not long before Nov 18 applications start getting their grants.


----------



## Ali12345678

jasrodz said:


> Look I'm not an expert, but I have seen few of them getting family sponsored tourist visa approved even with partner visa in process. Also quite a few have been rejected mainly because immigration thinks that they will overstay their tourist visa.
> 
> I think we can stipulate length we would like, but its left upto immigration to decide. I'm thinking of applying for tourist myself If I don't see a grant in next couple of months.
> 
> Luckily, Beirut office is still processing applications. I saw one grant yesterday for Oct 18 application in facebook group. So not long before Nov 18 applications start getting their grants.


could you please share the link of the facebook group.
or send detail Application of that applicant in our group.


----------



## Muna

wanjeri said:


> JandE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that. What about Ethiopia? Any idea how long it takes because my agent told me some countries in Africa might take longer then others
> 
> 
> 
> It does look like some African nationalities take longer than others.
> I've not seen any from Ethiopia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ethiopia happens through the Kenyan office and we had a grant a few months back. At around 8/9 months which seems to be how long the Kenyan offices take according to the document from home affairs I found on the Berlin thread. There's a Kenyan 309/100 thread somewhere.
Click to expand...

I have lodged my 300 on Friday and they send an email requestin biometric collection on Monday. Do they normally request for more information the next day after lodging the application? And also is it true there is no interview from kenya?


----------



## Muna

wanjeri said:


> Muna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows how long the process for 309 takes if you lodge from africa
> 
> 
> 
> From just reading the forums on here. The Pretoria office is really slower than most. The kenyan office is not as slow. There's a Kenyan 309/100 active thread and if you scroll down the thread, it has a document that gives average processing times for 2017/2018 on all consulates/centres. It can give you an idea. Kenya doesn't seem to give interviews either. No one on that forum has said they got an interview, just email communication. Regardless, I keep my phone active waiting to be called. &#128517;
Click to expand...

Is it true there is no interview from kenya?because I lodge my 300 last week on Friday and they request biometric collection on Monday


----------



## JandE

Muna said:


> i'm going to lodge visa subclass 309 and my partner is in east africa.





Muna said:


> I have lodged my 300 on Friday and they send an email requestin biometric collection on Monday. Do they normally request for more information the next day after lodging the application?


When we did the 300 visa, we got a message to do medicals pretty soon after lodging, but that was from Asia.

Why did you change from the 309 Partner Visa to the PMV300?


----------



## Muna

JandE said:


> Muna said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going to lodge visa subclass 309 and my partner is in east africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have lodged my 300 on Friday and they send an email requestin biometric collection on Monday. Do they normally request for more information the next day after lodging the application?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When we did the 300 visa, we got a message to do medicals pretty soon after lodging, but that was from Asia.
> 
> Why did you change from the 309 Partner
> 
> Lol I meant to write 300 I dont know why I wrote 309. Visa 309 is for married couples correct?
Click to expand...


----------



## JandE

Muna said:


> Lol I meant to write 300 I dont know why I wrote 309. Visa 309 is for married couples correct?


The 309 is the Partner Visa for couples, married or unmarried, who must normally prove a committed relationship for 12 months.

The 300 is the Prospective Marriage Visa (PMV) for unmarried couples, with shorter relationships, who plan to marry after they arrive in Australia. They must have met other, at least once, to get that visa.


----------



## Muna

JandE said:


> Muna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I meant to write 300 I dont know why I wrote 309. Visa 309 is for married couples correct?
> 
> 
> 
> The 309 is the Partner Visa for couples, married or unmarried, who must normally prove a committed relationship for 12 months.
> 
> The 300 is the Prospective Marriage Visa (PMV) for unmarried couples, with shorter relationships, who plan to marry after they arrive in Australia. They must have met other, at least once, to get that visa.
Click to expand...

Yeah that's why I went with 300...did you do the interview? Because I heard they dont call everyone for an interview


----------



## Benjamin2018

DOL 7/1/19
Finally after 7 month I’ve got CO and he asked my agent to send him some more new photo to show our relationship ,we married 3years with 2 kids born in Australia with Aussie passport and 5years in relationship I really don’t understand 😡.


----------



## T.G

Benjamin2018 said:


> DOL 7/1/19
> Finally after 7 month I've got CO and he asked my agent to send him some more new photo to show our relationship ,we married 3years with 2 kids born in Australia with Aussie passport and 5years in relationship I really don't understand &#128545;.


Their process are really complicated and make ppl stressed... They don't consider how the couple feel. Or what obligations they have toward each other... 
They care only about the paper work and evidences.. &#128547;&#128532;


----------



## wanjeri

Muna said:


> wanjeri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone knows how long the process for 309 takes if you lodge from africa
> 
> 
> 
> From just reading the forums on here. The Pretoria office is really slower than most. The kenyan office is not as slow. There's a Kenyan 309/100 active thread and if you scroll down the thread, it has a document that gives average processing times for 2017/2018 on all consulates/centres. It can give you an idea. Kenya doesn't seem to give interviews either. No one on that forum has said they got an interview, just email communication. Regardless, I keep my phone active waiting to be called. &#128517;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it true there is no interview from kenya?because I lodge my 300 last week on Friday and they request biometric collection on Monday
Click to expand...

None that I've heard of. People who have posted talk of just receiving emails for FI or grants. At least from what I've seen here. The kenyan office thread is labeled "309 visa application from Nairobi Kenya". Yes health checks seem to be automated. I also did my police checks and submitted everything at once. They also reply to emails about 300, 309's especially if a question is very specific.


----------



## JandE

T.G said:


> Their process are really complicated and make ppl stressed... They don't consider how the couple feel. Or what obligations they have toward each other...
> They care only about the paper work and evidences.. &#128547;&#128532;


They do actually consider everything about "how the couple feel, and what obligations they have toward each other".
These are things we needed to explain in the application, and provide evidences for.

The need for evidence etc., is to weed out those who make fraudulent applications, and consequently cause genuine applications to be delayed.

An example of how these fraudulent applications can cause problems was highlighted recently with the following news report:

_In the 2016-17 year, 26,247 Malaysians lodged subclass 866 visa applications, but only 168 were successful in that year. But the processing time for so many applications is causing the genuine applicants to have their grants delayed. Some of those 168 had been waiting for some years.

The news report on that also stated that genuine applicants felt that their "life chances were being obstructed", by the delays caused by Australian Immigration.

However, if those fraudulent applications were not being made, the delays would not be there._

I recall reading in one article that the Malaysian government are now working with Australian authorities to try to stem this problem.

It is food for thought. 
...


----------



## Benjamin2018

Mate you are thinking too much and making so much complicate lucky you are not my CO ,He just asked for more photo I provided when I lodged my app but he want to know if our relationship still continue that’s all .


----------



## Benjamin2018

Really annoying they shouldn’t ask for photo they should come to my house ask my next door neighbours and check my house and see if size of bed is single or queen or king 😂and they also can check laundry as well I don’t have anything to lie this is ridiculous they can go to my kids daycare and ask them too ,What else left I don’t know .


----------



## Ali12345678

jasrodz said:


> Look I'm not an expert, but I have seen few of them getting family sponsored tourist visa approved even with partner visa in process. Also quite a few have been rejected mainly because immigration thinks that they will overstay their tourist visa.
> 
> I think we can stipulate length we would like, but its left upto immigration to decide. I'm thinking of applying for tourist myself If I don't see a grant in next couple of months.
> 
> Luckily, Beirut office is still processing applications. I saw one grant yesterday for Oct 18 application in facebook group. So not long before Nov 18 applications start getting their grants.


I lodged on 12 November 2018.
medical requested on 18 April 2019.
still waiting.

Did you apply on November 18 2018? when did you receive a medical request?

That is good news that you see grants on face book group .

could you please share the link of face book group as well .


----------



## Adeba

Hi all,

New to this forum and it’s been insightful - so thank you.
Has anyone here applied via an agent offshore? 

I feel most have directly applied via the immi website alone. Could this maybe be a contributing factor to some long delays? 

My fiancé and I, applied in April 2019 via an immigration officer in Lebanon. He got a request for biometrics (almost instantly) which is apparently normal practice and then the immigration officer requested him to get his medical done in June. 

Could it be the immigration requested for his medics to be done or our immigration officer himself has requested it? We haven’t had further documentation requested but I’m confident we’ve sent through more information than necessary for it to be assessed as ‘complete’. 

Any insight or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jasrodz

Ali12345678 said:


> I lodged on 12 November 2018.
> medical requested on 18 April 2019.
> still waiting.
> 
> Did you apply on November 18 2018? when did you receive a medical request?
> 
> That is good news that you see grants on face book group .
> 
> could you please share the link of face book group as well .


We applied on 5th Nov 18 and front loaded including medicals. Got one request to re upload PCC in March and no news after that. So hopefully Nov applications receive their grants soon.

Here the link for FB group.Its called partner visa Australia.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1890549531157182/?sorting_setting=CHRONOLOGICAL


----------



## jasrodz

Benjamin2018 said:


> DOL 7/1/19
> Finally after 7 month I've got CO and he asked my agent to send him some more new photo to show our relationship ,we married 3years with 2 kids born in Australia with Aussie passport and 5years in relationship I really don't understand &#128545;.


Hey Benjamin2018. Finally you have some contact from Immigration. That's a good news. Maybe your not far from getting a grant and they probably want to give you permanent straight away, thats why they are requesting more info. Good luck to all of us. Hopefully few grants this week.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Yes a finally, To be honest with now I don’t really care about visa my kids growing so fast and I’m already living in Sydney almost 9 years now, I’ve got promotion for work and with 6 years work experience in Sydney and also I’ve got my medicare card for six years .But hopefully everyone get they visa as soon as possible I know is really hard but what we can do let’s hope so .


----------



## zane7

Since my last post earlier this month for an RFI for form 80 we have heard nothing for my wife’s partner visa. We are coming up to 8 months since applying in December 2018. My wife is Syrian citizen applied via Australian agent through Beirut processing office. Surely not long now 🙏


----------



## Benjamin2018

Don’t worry bro me too almost 8 month they asked me form 80 but I already provided when I was lodged app and they also ask for more photo .


----------



## nyctombe

jasrodz said:


> Ali12345678 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lodged on 12 November 2018.
> medical requested on 18 April 2019.
> still waiting.
> 
> Did you apply on November 18 2018? when did you receive a medical request?
> 
> That is good news that you see grants on face book group .
> 
> could you please share the link of face book group as well .
> 
> 
> 
> We applied on 5th Nov 18 and front loaded including medicals. Got one request to re upload PCC in March and no news after that. So hopefully Nov applications receive their grants soon.
> 
> Here the link for FB group.Its called partner visa Australia.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1890549531157182/?sorting_setting=CHRONOLOGICAL
Click to expand...

That group has a lot more activity than this board, but it can be problematic as there's a lot of misinformation there as well as a lot of people in the group who don't have any understanding of the process. This forum is significantly better for facts/info - the Facebook group is good if you want to watch the drama and get info on grants.


----------



## Adeba

Hi when they requested the medical -was it in an email or did they just provide the HAP ID?


----------



## Ali12345678

Adeba said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New to this forum and it's been insightful - so thank you.
> Has anyone here applied via an agent offshore?
> 
> I feel most have directly applied via the immi website alone. Could this maybe be a contributing factor to some long delays?
> 
> My fiancé and I, applied in April 2019 via an immigration officer in Lebanon. He got a request for biometrics (almost instantly) which is apparently normal practice and then the immigration officer requested him to get his medical done in June.
> 
> Could it be the immigration requested for his medics to be done or our immigration officer himself has requested it? We haven't had further documentation requested but I'm confident we've sent through more information than necessary for it to be assessed as 'complete'.
> 
> Any insight or advice would be greatly appreciated.


Hi applied via Agent eight-month and a half passed.
applied 12 November 2018.
I think it really depends on the agent.and how complete he lodge the application.


----------



## Ali12345678

nyctombe said:


> That group has a lot more activity than this board, but it can be problematic as there's a lot of misinformation there as well as a lot of people in the group who don't have any understanding of the process. This forum is significantly better for facts/info - the Facebook group is good if you want to watch the drama and get info on grants.


Thank you so much for sharing this information.


----------



## T.G

Any news?!


----------



## Ali12345678

Hi does anybody from this frum call Beirut office for following his application?
do they answer calls for urgent inquiries?

or we should contact them by email only.


----------



## zai.01

T.G said:


> Any news?
> 
> Not yet. Applied for PMV subclass 300 in December 2018 from melbourne to beirut office and 7 months on still waiting.. no interview or requests have been made.
> 
> Submitted medicals, police checks and lots of evidence from both sides so we are hoping that we should get a respond very soon. Anyone else waiting on the same visa?


----------



## Adeba

Yep! Same. 
We applied in April this year though got
Medical done in June....
Have heard nothing since

QUOTE=zai.01;1961931]



T.G said:


> Any news?
> 
> Not yet. Applied for PMV subclass 300 in December 2018 from melbourne to beirut office and 7 months on still waiting.. no interview or requests have been made.
> 
> Submitted medicals, police checks and lots of evidence from both sides so we are hoping that we should get a respond very soon. Anyone else waiting on the same visa?


----------



## Benjamin2018

You will don’t worry i did applied in jan 2019 and three days ago they respond and finally they gave me CO.


----------



## Ali12345678

Any news from Beirut office grants


----------



## zai.01

Ali12345678 said:


> Any news from Beirut office grants


Not yet. Been waiting 7 months and 1 week now and still no news.. how long have you been waiting?


----------



## zai.01

Benjamin2018 said:


> You will don't worry i did applied in jan 2019 and three days ago they respond and finally they gave me CO.


Nice. What did they ask in the interview?


----------



## Ali12345678

zai.01 said:


> Not yet. Been waiting 7 months and 1 week now and still no news.. how long have you been waiting?


I applied 12 november 2018

8 month and 18 days no news .

they requested medical 3 month ago.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Australian gov reduced 150M budget from department home affairs for 2019 ,yeah this is the reason of delay so not many staff work mean not many CO .


----------



## T.G

Benjamin2018 said:


> Australian gov reduced 150M budget from department home affairs for 2019 ,yeah this is the reason of delay so not many staff work mean not many CO .


This is so bad... 
Was expecting something is happening thats why they didn't contact anyone during July.. I though maybe its the audit period due the end of the australian financial year!!


----------



## zai.01

Ali12345678 said:


> zai.01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet. Been waiting 7 months and 1 week now and still no news.. how long have you been waiting?
> 
> 
> 
> I applied 12 november 2018
> 
> 8 month and 18 days no news .
> 
> they requested medical 3 month ago.
Click to expand...

At least you know your application has been looked at. Hopefully it won't be long for you since they have requested further documents.

We did the medical from the beginning so everything is there valid and ready, just waiting now..


----------



## zai.01

T.G said:


> Benjamin2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australian gov reduced 150M budget from department home affairs for 2019 ,yeah this is the reason of delay so not many staff work mean not many CO .
> 
> 
> 
> This is so bad...
> Was expecting something is happening thats why they didn't contact anyone during July.. I though maybe its the audit period due the end of the australian financial year!!
Click to expand...

Does anyone know what the main questions have been when they call for an interview?


----------



## T.G

zai.01 said:


> T.G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australian gov reduced 150M budget from department home affairs for 2019 ,yeah this is the reason of delay so not many staff work mean not many CO .
> 
> 
> 
> This is so bad...
> Was expecting something is happening thats why they didn't contact anyone during July.. I though maybe its the audit period due the end of the australian financial year!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does anyone know what the main questions have been when they call for an interview?
Click to expand...

They ask about everything regarding the relationship.. His/her family..
Even the small details... And private information 
Be prepared for anything


----------



## Benjamin2018

Yeah Maybe one CO looking for more than one application


----------



## Benjamin2018

Don’t panic I’m sure you and your partner love each other and you know when and where your relationship start whatever happened during that time just tell them true and don’t panic they want to know (when where how now )that’s all .


----------



## Adeba

But our visa were done offshore? How does that impact on Beirut CO?



T.G said:


> Benjamin2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australian gov reduced 150M budget from department home affairs for 2019 ,yeah this is the reason of delay so not many staff work mean not many CO .
> 
> 
> 
> This is so bad...
> Was expecting something is happening thats why they didn't contact anyone during July.. I though maybe its the audit period due the end of the australian financial year!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ali12345678

zai.01 said:


> At least you know your application has been looked at. Hopefully it won't be long for you since they have requested further documents.
> 
> We did the medical from the beginning so everything is there valid and ready, just waiting now..


yes but not any request from them after.
is there any grant from other groups in July?
I hope at least in Agust, we see grants


----------



## Ali12345678

Adeba said:


> But our visa were done offshore? How does that impact on Beirut CO?


If the visa applied offshore there will not be an interview?yes?


----------



## jasrodz

I saw one grant yesterday on fb group. Application was from Iran which I believe is from Beirut office. Their application was lodged in Oct 18.


----------



## Benjamin2018

All Iranian who applied for offshore partner visa processing will be from beirut office and for student visa will be from Oman because Australian visa section not anymore active in Iran .


----------



## Adeba

Benjamin2018 said:


> All Iranian who applied for offshore partner visa processing will be from beirut office and for student visa will be from Oman because Australian visa section not anymore active in Iran .


Where does one obtain the information to see which countries go through the Beirut embassy?


----------



## Benjamin2018

You can ask Australian embassy in your country call them and ask for example if you are from Turkey call Australian embassy in Turkey


----------



## Ali12345678

jasrodz said:


> I saw one grant yesterday on fb group. Application was from Iran which I believe is from Beirut office. Their application was lodged in Oct 18.


only one grant after 9-month .what are they doing?


----------



## Benjamin2018

No interview just asked me to answer some question in form 80 and some more photo to show our relationship still going well that’s all.


----------



## zai.01

Ali12345678 said:


> jasrodz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw one grant yesterday on fb group. Application was from Iran which I believe is from Beirut office. Their application was lodged in Oct 18.
> 
> 
> 
> only one grant after 9-month .what are they doing?
Click to expand...

Any grants for pmv 300? July/Aug so far from beirut?? I lodged on the 21st December 2018 and still waiting...


----------



## Ali12345678

jasrodz said:


> I saw one grant yesterday on fb group. Application was from Iran which I believe is from Beirut office. Their application was lodged in Oct 18.


Any other grants?


----------



## Benjamin2018

Waiting period annoying everyone hopefully everyone recieve it the grant soon inshallah .


----------



## jasrodz

Ali12345678 said:


> Any other grants?


No haven't seen any lately. Waiting for exactly 9 months now and no answer whatsoever.


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

zai.01 said:


> Any grants for pmv 300? July/Aug so far from beirut?? I lodged on the 21st December 2018 and still waiting...


I applied only just before you on 13th of December 2018, and we haven't heard anything...


----------



## zane7

I applied on 18 December 2018, received Form 80 RFI from CO 30 days ago which I immediately replied to and since then nothing, hoping to hear something on 8 months which is next weekish


----------



## jasrodz

I wanted know when do you get the grant email. Is it like morning or afternoon in Beirut time? I'm asking trying to understand how the office works?

People who have got their visas could probably answer this if they are still in this forum.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Same as me request for form 80 and police check


----------



## Benjamin2018

Friend of mine applied July 2018 request for form 80 pcc and granted July one year exactly .


----------



## Ali12345678

jasrodz said:


> No haven't seen any lately. Waiting for exactly 9 months now and no answer whatsoever.


when did you lodge your application?


----------



## Sheri2019

Ali12345678 said:


> when did you lodge your application?


Have you ever sent an email to them? If you have been waiting for more than 8 months, it is good that you or your sponsor send an email to them and say for example if you need more evidence I will provide. They can see you are following up. This might be useful I guess.


----------



## nindiab

jasrodz said:


> I wanted know when do you get the grant email. Is it like morning or afternoon in Beirut time? I'm asking trying to understand how the office works?
> 
> People who have got their visas could probably answer this if they are still in this forum.


- my agent said that he gets the grants beirut time till 4pm their time


----------



## nindiab

It has been over 8 months (30 nov 2018) for us and we still havent heard from our case officer, We have had the request for more docs (May 2019), form 80 (May 2019) and both our interviews (June 2019). 

I am sending a email everyday since the start of this month and havent gotten and reply. we have our KK, (marriage ceremony) booked for the 25th of this month and already paid for it! we have supplied all the evidence but no response from their side ! 

Praying to hear something soon !


----------



## hyrola

nindiab said:


> It has been over 8 months (30 nov 2018) for us and we still havent heard from our case officer, We have had the request for more docs (May 2019), form 80 (May 2019) and both our interviews (June 2019).
> 
> I am sending a email everyday since the start of this month and havent gotten and reply. we have our KK, (marriage ceremony) booked for the 25th of this month and already paid for it! we have supplied all the evidence but no response from their side !
> 
> Praying to hear something soon !


Hello, btw email I noticed seems to do nothing. 
what type of questions do they ask you?


----------



## nindiab

hyrola said:


> Hello, btw email I noticed seems to do nothing.
> what type of questions do they ask you?


so some of the questiong they asked me were

- dates we meet 
- how we stayed in contact with each other 
- what our plans are when he comes
- where we want to live, kids, wedding plans, work plans
- what we did when we were overseas 
- when and where our engagement was also how many people 
- past relationships

Hope these help !


----------



## Ali12345678

nindiab said:


> so some of the questiong they asked me were
> 
> - dates we meet
> - how we stayed in contact with each other
> - what our plans are when he comes
> - where we want to live, kids, wedding plans, work plans
> - what we did when we were overseas
> - when and where our engagement was also how many people
> - past relationships
> 
> Hope these help !


Did you apply onshore?


----------



## Adeba

We lodged for 300 in April got medical request in June 19- haven't heard anything since.

When did you lodge? And was it through and agent?



zai.01 said:


> Ali12345678 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasrodz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw one grant yesterday on fb group. Application was from Iran which I believe is from Beirut office. Their application was lodged in Oct 18.
> 
> 
> 
> only one grant after 9-month .what are they doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any grants for pmv 300? July/Aug so far from beirut?? I lodged on the 21st December 2018 and still waiting...
Click to expand...


----------



## Adeba

Did you apply for 300 or 309?

QUOTE=nindiab;1962769]It has been over 8 months (30 nov 2018) for us and we still havent heard from our case officer, We have had the request for more docs (May 2019), form 80 (May 2019) and both our interviews (June 2019).

I am sending a email everyday since the start of this month and havent gotten and reply. we have our KK, (marriage ceremony) booked for the 25th of this month and already paid for it! we have supplied all the evidence but no response from their side !

Praying to hear something soon ![/QUOTE]


----------



## jasrodz

Ali12345678 said:


> when did you lodge your application?


Applied 5th of Nov 2018 and RFI to date and no interview


----------



## jasrodz

Beirut office has become really slow in processing visa applications off lately. Their average processing time is about 9 months or so. It's been 9months for us now so fingers crossed we will get the golden email this month. Anyone in this forum waiting for more than 9 months ?


----------



## Karramy

jasrodz said:


> Beirut office has become really slow in processing visa applications off lately. Their average processing time is about 9 months or so. It's been 9months for us now so fingers crossed we will get the golden email this month. Anyone in this forum waiting for more than 9 months ?


Yes we're over 12 months waiting now.


----------



## zai.01

Karramy said:


> jasrodz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beirut office has become really slow in processing visa applications off lately. Their average processing time is about 9 months or so. It's been 9months for us now so fingers crossed we will get the golden email this month. Anyone in this forum waiting for more than 9 months ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we're over 12 months waiting now.
Click to expand...

12 months and waiting on Beirut office? 
Wow.. I am 7 months and 2 weeks in and waiting also. I really hope we hear something very soon. Have you been interviewed at all? And where is your fiance from if you don't mind me asking


----------



## daryll

Dear all

i just called by beirut embassy last 2 day ago. and she asked me some basic question regarding my wife. and it takes 40-50 mins talking via fone.

am currently working here in Riyadh Saudi Arabia. and my partner is in Australia.

we lodge the paper in immigration online. last Sept 2018 and also for my police and medical clearance,

Question: i just called 2 days ago. do have any idea if how many months should we wait.. 

thank you so much this forum is big help!


----------



## daryll

zai.01 said:


> 12 months and waiting on Beirut office?
> Wow.. I am 7 months and 2 weeks in and waiting also. I really hope we hear something very soon. Have you been interviewed at all? And where is your fiance from if you don't mind me asking


am going 12 months right now we lodge the papers since Sept 2018 and the Beirut embassy call me this (Aug 7 2019).. long waiting


----------



## Karramy

zai.01 said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jasrodz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beirut office has become really slow in processing visa applications off lately. Their average processing time is about 9 months or so. It's been 9months for us now so fingers crossed we will get the golden email this month. Anyone in this forum waiting for more than 9 months ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we're over 12 months waiting now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 12 months and waiting on Beirut office?
> Wow.. I am 7 months and 2 weeks in and waiting also. I really hope we hear something very soon. Have you been interviewed at all? And where is your fiance from if you don't mind me asking
Click to expand...

We've have one request for information, no interview and we're applying for 309, my husband is from Iraq.


----------



## daryll

daryll said:


> am going 12 months right now we lodge the papers since Sept 2018 and the Beirut embassy call me this (Aug 7 2019).. long waiting


my fiance is at Australia right now she is PR.
yes i just got a call from Beirut Australian embassy last 3 days ago..
and iam currently working at riyadh saudi arabia. wish to have a good news this month hopefully


----------



## daryll

me also going 12 months..


----------



## Nats

my fiance and i applied in november 2018 the interview was on 11 june 2019 and now we are still waiting but i read that we must get a call within 45 to 60 days i dunno if that's true. so fingers crossed and gdluck for everyone.


----------



## Benjamin2018

There is no time mate ,maybe tomorrow or next week or next month or next year.


----------



## nindiab

Nats said:


> my fiance and i applied in november 2018 the interview was on 11 june 2019 and now we are still waiting but i read that we must get a call within 45 to 60 days i dunno if that's true. so fingers crossed and gdluck for everyone.


Hope this is true! we look like we have the same time line !

lets hope we hear some food news soon


----------



## nindiab

Ali12345678 said:


> Did you apply onshore?


I Applied in Australia!


----------



## nindiab

adeba said:


> did you apply for 300 or 309?
> 
> Quote=nindiab;1962769]it has been over 8 months (30 nov 2018) for us and we still havent heard from our case officer, we have had the request for more docs (may 2019), form 80 (may 2019) and both our interviews (june 2019).
> 
> I am sending a email everyday since the start of this month and havent gotten and reply. We have our kk, (marriage ceremony) booked for the 25th of this month and already paid for it! We have supplied all the evidence but no response from their side !
> 
> Praying to hear something soon !


[/quote]

pmv 300!


----------



## zai.01

nindiab said:


> Nats said:
> 
> 
> 
> my fiance and i applied in november 2018 the interview was on 11 june 2019 and now we are still waiting but i read that we must get a call within 45 to 60 days i dunno if that's true. so fingers crossed and gdluck for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this is true! we look like we have the same time line !
> 
> lets hope we hear some food news soon
Click to expand...

Goodluck to you both. I applied in December 2018 from Australia also and still have not been interviewed or heard from them. Just a waiting game...


----------



## Benjamin2018

You will hear soon don’t worry,I’m living in Australia about 8 years I married to my Aussie wife three years ago and 5 years in relationship ,we have 2 kids born in Sydney with Australian birth certificate and passport I applied in jan 2019 offshore ,finally two weeks ago some one emailed to my agent and said he is CO and need extra info form 80 and some more photo to show our relationship since we lodged ,I did sent him and waiting to hear something.
My brother and sister do not worry too much my advice to you guys leave it till they contact you live your life I know some of you living separate from your partner but be strong everything will be change soon inshallah and you will cuddle your partner in Australia and make it beautiful life .
Just think positive and be Patience.


----------



## Nats

nindiab said:


> Nats said:
> 
> 
> 
> my fiance and i applied in november 2018 the interview was on 11 june 2019 and now we are still waiting but i read that we must get a call within 45 to 60 days i dunno if that's true. so fingers crossed and gdluck for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this is true! we look like we have the same time line !
> 
> lets hope we hear some food news soon.
> 
> hopefully &#128533;
Click to expand...


----------



## Ali12345678

Karramy said:


> We've have one request for information, no interview and we're applying for 309, my husband is from Iraq.


I applied 12 November 2018

8 month and 28 days now.

So hope to see Golden email soon.


----------



## Ali12345678

nindiab said:


> Hope this is true! we look like we have the same time line !
> 
> lets hope we hear some food news soon


I have the same time line too 12 november 2018


----------



## Ali12345678

Benjamin2018 said:


> You will hear soon don't worry,I'm living in Australia about 8 years I married to my Aussie wife three years ago and 5 years in relationship ,we have 2 kids born in Sydney with Australian birth certificate and passport I applied in jan 2019 offshore ,finally two weeks ago some one emailed to my agent and said he is CO and need extra info form 80 and some more photo to show our relationship since we lodged ,I did sent him and waiting to hear something.
> My brother and sister do not worry too much my advice to you guys leave it till they contact you live your life I know some of you living separate from your partner but be strong everything will change soon inshallah and you will cuddle your partner in Australia and make it beautiful life .
> Just think positive and be Patience.


for me it is a bout nine month not seeing my 6 year daughter and wife .
living in asutralia a lone and waiting.

I applied nine month ago , so I think to apply for tourist visa to have them here , but I am not sure a bout that ,may be they reject the tourist visa.


----------



## zai.01

Ali12345678 said:


> Benjamin2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will hear soon don't worry,I'm living in Australia about 8 years I married to my Aussie wife three years ago and 5 years in relationship ,we have 2 kids born in Sydney with Australian birth certificate and passport I applied in jan 2019 offshore ,finally two weeks ago some one emailed to my agent and said he is CO and need extra info form 80 and some more photo to show our relationship since we lodged ,I did sent him and waiting to hear something.
> My brother and sister do not worry too much my advice to you guys leave it till they contact you live your life I know some of you living separate from your partner but be strong everything will change soon inshallah and you will cuddle your partner in Australia and make it beautiful life .
> Just think positive and be Patience.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind words. Trying to stay positive and hopeful. It's just hard being in the unknown for so long. I guess the time will eventually come and everything will change, so patience is the key.
Click to expand...


----------



## Benjamin2018

What’s your nationality ? I don’t think they reject your tourist visa but depends of your country ppl from Iraq iran Afghanistan Syria Lebanon are very hard to get tourist visa from Australia .


----------



## Benjamin2018

A child born overseas may be eligible for Australian citizenship by descent if they are born overseas and have at least one parent who is an Australian citizen at the time of their birth. ... All citizenship applications lodged for applicants aged under 16 years must be signed by a responsible parent of the child.
Current legislation states that if at least one parent is an Australian citizen or permanent resident then the child will automatically acquire Australian citizenship. Once a baby is born, it's just a case of the parents applying for an Australian passport once a birth certificate has been issued.


----------



## Loogenhouzer92

Nats said:


> my fiance and i applied in november 2018 the interview was on 11 june 2019 and now we are still waiting but i read that we must get a call within 45 to 60 days i dunno if that's true. so fingers crossed and gdluck for everyone.


I had my interview May 14 (sponsor) and my fiancé (applicant) still has not received a call/interview. 90 days now and no further contact. So I'm not sure the timeline you've been told is true. 
We applied November 23rd, 2019 - almost 9 months ago.
Hope for some news soon.


----------



## daryll

Loogenhouzer92 said:


> I had my interview May 14 (sponsor) and my fiancé (applicant) still has not received a call/interview. 90 days now and no further contact. So I'm not sure the timeline you've been told is true.
> We applied November 23rd, 2019 - almost 9 months ago.
> Hope for some news soon.


regarding about the interview. they need to interview both? sponsor and fiance?


----------



## Loogenhouzer92

daryll said:


> Loogenhouzer92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had my interview May 14 (sponsor) and my fiancé (applicant) still has not received a call/interview. 90 days now and no further contact. So I'm not sure the timeline you've been told is true.
> We applied November 23rd, 2019 - almost 9 months ago.
> Hope for some news soon.
> 
> 
> 
> regarding about the interview. they need to interview both? sponsor and fiance?
Click to expand...

I heard sometimes they interview only one partner, sometimes both, sometimes neither person. I just thought that if they are going to conduct a interviews with the sponsor then surely they would also interview the applicant. Who knows the real method, as it seems every case is different?


----------



## nindiab

Loogenhouzer92 said:


> I heard sometimes they interview only one partner, sometimes both, sometimes neither person. I just thought that if they are going to conduct a interviews with the sponsor then surely they would also interview the applicant. Who knows the real method, as it seems every case is different?


I had my interview a week after my partner, it only took 8 minutes!


----------



## Loogenhouzer92

nindiab said:


> Loogenhouzer92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard sometimes they interview only one partner, sometimes both, sometimes neither person. I just thought that if they are going to conduct a interviews with the sponsor then surely they would also interview the applicant. Who knows the real method, as it seems every case is different?
> 
> 
> 
> I had my interview a week after my partner, it only took 8 minutes!
Click to expand...

That's good. Mine was about 30 minutes...but the case officer called back about 5 minutes after to ask another question. I wonder if/when they will call my partner....my interview was 3 months ago.


----------



## Ali12345678

Nats said:


> my fiance and i applied in november 2018 the interview was on 11 june 2019 and now we are still waiting but i read that we must get a call within 45 to 60 days i dunno if that's true. so fingers crossed and gdluck for everyone.


Thank you for sharing information, what is your exact lodgement day?


----------



## nindiab

Loogenhouzer92 said:


> That's good. Mine was about 30 minutes...but the case officer called back about 5 minutes after to ask another question. I wonder if/when they will call my partner....my interview was 3 months ago.


I heard that if they are pleased with your answers they wont call your partner ?


----------



## Ali12345678

Any other grants?


----------



## nindiab

Ali12345678 said:


> Any other grants?


Havent seen a grant since june, then one on facebook but not sure what type of visa appilcation it was


----------



## Ali12345678

nindiab said:


> Havent seen a grant since june, then one on facebook but not sure what type of visa appilcation it was


Thank you.
Hope to see November 2018 lodged application grants


----------



## nindiab

Ali12345678 said:


> Thank you.
> Hope to see November 2018 lodged application grants


Omg i am praying just to see 1 grant who applied in november so it can give me a bit of hope


----------



## Ali12345678

nindiab said:


> Omg i am praying just to see 1 grant who applied in november so it can give me a bit of hope


For me the same.

so share any thing if you see one


----------



## nindiab

Ali12345678 said:


> For me the same.
> 
> so share any thing if you see one


Definitely will be !!


----------



## Loogenhouzer92

nindiab said:


> Loogenhouzer92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's good. Mine was about 30 minutes...but the case officer called back about 5 minutes after to ask another question. I wonder if/when they will call my partner....my interview was 3 months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard that if they are pleased with your answers they wont call your partner ?
Click to expand...

I've heard the same. But from the cases I've seen that have had interviews- it's the applicant they call (sometimes but not always the sponsor).

Any one ever seen a case approved where only the sponsor was interviewed and not the applicant? Or what's the biggest gap someone has seen between interviews?

Curious.


----------



## nindiab

Any updates?


----------



## Nats

nthg new 😞


----------



## daryll

*Golden email*

I just receive the golden email yesterday! finally! thanks here! and good luck to all of you here!!

lodge sept 2018
got interview august 7 2019
got the golden email aug 15 2019

thank you here and god bless!!


----------



## Nats

ohhhh congratulations im so happy for u hope we all get the golden email soon 🤞


----------



## jasrodz

daryll said:


> I just receive the golden email yesterday! finally! thanks here! and good luck to all of you here!!
> 
> lodge sept 2018
> got interview august 7 2019
> got the golden email aug 15 2019
> 
> thank you here and god bless!!


Congratulation daryll. So it took you just about 11months.

Did both sponsor and applicant got interviewed ?


----------



## nindiab

daryll said:


> I just receive the golden email yesterday! finally! thanks here! and good luck to all of you here!!
> 
> lodge sept 2018
> got interview august 7 2019
> got the golden email aug 15 2019
> 
> thank you here and god bless!!


Congratulationssss!!

Best of luck for both of your futures


----------



## Benjamin2018

Congrats .


----------



## daryll

jasrodz said:


> Congratulation daryll. So it took you just about 11months.
> 
> Did both sponsor and applicant got interviewed ?


No, just only the applicant. it takes 30-40 mins interview


----------



## nindiab

daryll said:


> No, just only the applicant. it takes 30-40 mins interview


Can you please tell us who your CO was?


----------



## Nats

is there any website to check the process if i have the application number?!


----------



## collabusta

daryll said:


> I just receive the golden email yesterday! finally! thanks here! and good luck to all of you here!!
> 
> lodge sept 2018
> got interview august 7 2019
> got the golden email aug 15 2019
> 
> thank you here and god bless!!


Congratulations! I wish you and your family the best of luck with your future. Have a happy life ahead!


----------



## Benjamin2018

If you applied online without agent (by yourself ) you can check from vevo


----------



## T.G

daryll said:


> I just receive the golden email yesterday! finally! thanks here! and good luck to all of you here!!
> 
> lodge sept 2018
> got interview august 7 2019
> got the golden email aug 15 2019
> 
> thank you here and god bless!!


Finally something new &#128578; 
Many congrats &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## zai.01

Any Subclass 300 grants from beirut lately? 
I have applied from Australia and my fiance is from Syria. We went through an agent so all required documents are submitted and medical has been done from 6 months ago. Applied in December 2018 and we haven’t heard anything yet. Still no interviews either. Anyone else with a similar situation?


----------



## T.G

zai.01 said:


> Any Subclass 300 grants from beirut lately?
> I have applied from Australia and my fiance is from Syria. We went through an agent so all required documents are submitted and medical has been done from 6 months ago. Applied in December 2018 and we haven't heard anything yet. Still no interviews either. Anyone else with a similar situation?


I am 300 subclass applicant from Iraq, applied November 2018, sponsor from Australia, got one request on May 2019 been interviewed on 2nd of july and tehy requested one extra document during the interview... and still waiting for the visa..


----------



## Ali12345678

daryll said:


> I just receive the golden email yesterday! finally! thanks here! and good luck to all of you here!!
> 
> lodge sept 2018
> got interview august 7 2019
> got the golden email aug 15 2019
> 
> thank you here and god bless!!


congratulations daryll.

Did you apply by an agent ? do you have a child in your application?

Best wishes to you in a new life.


----------



## nindiab

Hey guys, can anyone give advice please. 

My kk (marriage ceremony) is this Sunday. everything has been booked and paid for. we have had our interview and request for doxs etc. and still nothing. Iam becoming very desperate. We have provided the evidence for our ceremony etc. i have sent a email everyday and conatcted the Australian Mp. 

My agent is hopeless, and doesnt do shit for us

Is there anything else i can do ? 

Any ideas at all ????


----------



## T.G

nindiab said:


> Hey guys, can anyone give advice please.
> 
> My kk (marriage ceremony) is this Sunday. everything has been booked and paid for. we have had our interview and request for doxs etc. and still nothing. Iam becoming very desperate. We have provided the evidence for our ceremony etc. i have sent a email everyday and conatcted the Australian Mp.
> 
> My agent is hopeless, and doesnt do shit for us
> 
> Is there anything else i can do ?
> 
> Any ideas at all ????


Hi Nindiab,

I heard that they don't care about the wedding date.. 
They interviewed me on 2nd of July.. And 
My wedding was planned to be on 20th of July 2019 in Australia .. We prepared almost for everything.. And we paid lots of deposit.
But i didnt get the visa on time.. And now my Fiance is in Australia and im in Iraq .. We loosed lots of money on that..
So be prepared for anything..

It was really stressful time for us.. And its still


----------



## JandE

T.G said:


> I heard that they don't care about the wedding date..


Marriage is not required for a partner visa in Australia. There are many successful applicants who never marry, ever.


----------



## nindiab

T.G said:


> Hi Nindiab,
> 
> I heard that they don't care about the wedding date..
> They interviewed me on 2nd of July.. And
> My wedding was planned to be on 20th of July 2019 in Australia .. We prepared almost for everything.. And we paid lots of deposit.
> But i didnt get the visa on time.. And now my Fiance is in Australia and im in Iraq .. We loosed lots of money on that..
> So be prepared for anything..
> 
> It was really stressful time for us.. And its still


This is honestly disgusting! this is what they state on their website

"compelling or compassionate circumstances that would warrant the grant of a visa sooner than our advertised processing time. "

So a wedding would not be considerd as compassionate circumstance!


----------



## nindiab

Did you Guys know that by austalian citizen right, you are abke to request help from your mp leader. They will call the Beirut office and see what is happening and try to push your case. 

I only found out recently after paying for my Agent. A gov member told me about this and said that the agent never does anything other then forward emails.


----------



## Aussie83

nindiab said:


> Did you Guys know that by austalian citizen right, you are abke to request help from your mp leader. They will call the Beirut office and see what is happening and try to push your case.
> 
> I only found out recently after paying for my Agent. A gov member told me about this and said that the agent never does anything other then forward emails.


If you are inside the average processing times then going to the MP or the ombudsman won't change anything. A reputable agents does more than just forward emails, 
But in answer to your other comment a wedding is not a compelling or compassionate circumstance, after all it's not something that is visa or time dependent and can happen anywhere anytime in the world. The partner visa is by nature between a couple so the compelling and compassionate has to be something outstanding, only ones I've seen granted was in the case of terminal illness


----------



## Sheri2019

Hi,

Could I ask what is the status of the immiaccounts for those who have lodged in November and December 2018? If it is on the "under assessment" status, how long ago it has changed for? 
Would appreciate your response.


----------



## T.G

Sheri2019 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could I ask what is the status of the immiaccounts for those who have lodged in November and December 2018? If it is on the "under assessment" status, how long ago it has changed for?
> Would appreciate your response.


November 2018 applicant, statement showing Further assessment since May 2019


----------



## Sheri2019

T.G said:


> November 2018 applicant, statement showing Further assessment since May 2019


Thanks for the reply. Hope it will be granted very soon.


----------



## seyed

Any one applied for their partner visa before October 2018? 
I feel like I’m the only one still waiting in that time frame


----------



## Sheri2019

seyed said:


> Any one applied for their partner visa before October 2018?
> I feel like I'm the only one still waiting in that time frame


Can I ask what is the status of your account? Have you contacted them? Is there any reason that you think has caused this delay? Some complications or children? Sorry for the question just wanted to have an idea how long do we have to wait for?


----------



## seyed

all good, at the moment I’m on futher assessment, around june 15th they asked for the sponsors birth certificate but after that no contact (usually its the last stage of getting your visa ) I do have an idea why its taking long because the office moved to another area on the 24th of june and after that period they've only given 2-3 grants furthermore the process time was on 11-17 months and studdenly increased to 15-20 months


----------



## seyed

Before everyone used to get their visas 9-10 months but I've noticed its increased to around 11-12 months the waiting period from the beirut office cause no one after october has gotten their visa yet


----------



## Benjamin2018

They emailed me for pcc ,DOL:7.1.19.


----------



## jasrodz

We had sponsor interview today and also received another RFI for PCC's. 

DOL: Nov 18
1st RFI: Jan 19
2nd RFI: Apr 19
3rd RFI & Sponsor Interview: Aug 19


----------



## Ali12345678

Hi good news for November applicants 

Today while I was applying for a tourist visa I see there is an error that did n't let me continue because this applicant is not 

eligible for a tourist visa.

I saw VEVO and the partner and child visa granted, I applied by an agent.

Date of lodgment:12 November 2018

Medical and PCC requested: 18 April 2019

Medical and PCC: sent for them 9 May 2019

Visa Grant Date: 21 August 2019 

I check this forum every morning and I did n't see my 6-year-old daughter 

and wife for almost more than nine months.

Hope all of the people in this forum get their visa soon.


----------



## T.G

Good to see some movements in applications

Congratulations 🎊 🙂


----------



## Adeba

Oh wow! Mabrook! Really happy for you I've been seen your post recently! Finally you can see your daughter.

If you don't mind me asking - which county are you from? Which state is your partner from?



Ali12345678 said:


> Hi good news for November applicants
> 
> Today while I was applying for a tourist visa I see there is an error that did n't let me continue because this applicant is not
> 
> eligible for a tourist visa.
> 
> I saw VEVO and the partner and child visa granted, I applied by an agent.
> 
> Date of lodgment:12 November 2018
> 
> Medical and PCC requested: 18 April 2019
> 
> Medical and PCC: sent for them 9 May 2019
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 21 August 2019
> 
> I check this forum every morning and I did n't see my 6-year-old daughter
> 
> and wife for almost more than nine months.
> 
> Hope all of the people in this forum get their visa soon.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Remember I told you do not worry you’ll see your family soon in australia.
congratulation.


----------



## Sheri2019

seyed said:


> all good, at the moment I'm on futher assessment, around june 15th they asked for the sponsors birth certificate but after that no contact (usually its the last stage of getting your visa ) I do have an idea why its taking long because the office moved to another area on the 24th of june and after that period they've only given 2-3 grants furthermore the process time was on 11-17 months and studdenly increased to 15-20 months


Thanks for the reply. Hope to see you be given your visa soon.


----------



## Ali12345678

Adeba said:


> Oh wow! Mabrook! Really happy for you I've been seen your post recently! Finally you can see your daughter.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking - which county are you from? Which state is your partner from?


Thank you

from Iran.


----------



## Ali12345678

Benjamin2018 said:


> Remember I told you do not worry you'll see your family soon in australia.
> congratulation.


Thank you and wish the best for you


----------



## collabusta

jasrodz said:


> We had sponsor interview today and also received another RFI for PCC's.
> 
> DOL: Nov 18
> 1st RFI: Jan 19
> 2nd RFI: Apr 19
> 3rd RFI & Sponsor Interview: Aug 19


Glad to hear your case is progressing. Can I ask what type of questions were asked and how long the interview was? Had your PCCs expired? I think you're going to get your grant very soon because generally PCCs and medical request are the last document they request/process.


----------



## collabusta

Ali12345678 said:


> Hi good news for November applicants
> 
> Today while I was applying for a tourist visa I see there is an error that did n't let me continue because this applicant is not
> 
> eligible for a tourist visa.
> 
> I saw VEVO and the partner and child visa granted, I applied by an agent.
> 
> Date of lodgment:12 November 2018
> 
> Medical and PCC requested: 18 April 2019
> 
> Medical and PCC: sent for them 9 May 2019
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 21 August 2019
> 
> I check this forum every morning and I did n't see my 6-year-old daughter
> 
> and wife for almost more than nine months.
> 
> Hope all of the people in this forum get their visa soon.


Many congrats friend. You've waited long enough to see your family, as have we all. Good luck and have a great life ahead.


----------



## jasrodz

collabusta said:


> Glad to hear your case is progressing. Can I ask what type of questions were asked and how long the interview was? Had your PCCs expired? I think you're going to get your grant very soon because generally PCCs and medical request are the last document they request/process.


I hope so too. I was asked only 2 questions regarding wedding reception and weather we strayed as a couple when we used to meet on holidays. The interview was only for 2 mins.

Apparently the PCC i upload on their 2nd RFI was not acceptable. So they told me from where to get it. So I have uploaded the new one. So I hopefully a grant soon.

I have also noticed a pattern on our application. So far all the RFI or interview we have received has on a Wednesday only. Looks like they open each case on day basis. Is there anyone else who have seen a similar pattern on their application. ?


----------



## Benjamin2018

mobarak bashe dadash


----------



## collabusta

jasrodz said:


> I hope so too. I was asked only 2 questions regarding wedding reception and weather we strayed as a couple when we used to meet on holidays. The interview was only for 2 mins.
> 
> Apparently the PCC i upload on their 2nd RFI was not acceptable. So they told me from where to get it. So I have uploaded the new one. So I hopefully a grant soon.
> 
> I have also noticed a pattern on our application. So far all the RFI or interview we have received has on a Wednesday only. Looks like they open each case on day basis. Is there anyone else who have seen a similar pattern on their application. ?


It seems like our cases are progressing similarly. We also received RFIs in Jan and April however, we received one on Monday and another on a Wednesday so I don't know if they necessarily follow a pattern with regards to every case.


----------



## Nats

what's the difference between subclass 309 and 300?!


----------



## JandE

Nats said:


> what's the difference between subclass 309 and 300?!


The 309 is a partner visa, where the couple can prove an existing relationship, either defacto or married.

The 300 is effectively a fiance visa, where you must get married after getting the grant, and then apply for the 820.
Common for those who have not spent much time together.

The 300 works out at $1,285 extra.


----------



## T.G

JandE said:


> Nats said:
> 
> 
> 
> what's the difference between subclass 309 and 300?!
> 
> 
> 
> The 309 is a partner visa, where the couple can prove an existing relationship, either defacto or married.
> 
> The 300 is effectively a fiance visa, where you must get married after getting the grant, and then apply for the 820.
> Common for those who have not spent much time together.
> 
> The 300 works out at $1,285 extra.
Click to expand...

When b the applicant have to pay the extra $1285?

After getting pmv 300 visa ?


----------



## JandE

T.G said:


> When b the applicant have to pay the extra $1285?
> 
> After getting pmv 300 visa ?


The $1285 is paid as the application fee for the subclass 820/801 partner visa application fee.

This is done once you have the PMV grant, and after getting married, to be able to apply for the 820.


----------



## T.G

JandE said:


> T.G said:
> 
> 
> 
> When b the applicant have to pay the extra $1285?
> 
> After getting pmv 300 visa ?
> 
> 
> 
> The $1285 is paid as the application fee for the subclass 820/801 partner visa application fee.
> 
> This is done once you have the PMV grant, and after getting married, to be able to apply for the 820.
Click to expand...

Aha ok... Thank you for your response

For a moment i thought that we might did a mistake.. But thanks God


----------



## Sheri2019

Benjamin2018 said:


> They emailed me for pcc ,DOL:7.1.19.


Did you take and attach a PCC before? and also may I ask since when the status of your account has changed? Thanks for your reply in advance.


----------



## Nats

Thanks still waiting on my visa subclass 300 lodged since November


----------



## zai.01

collabusta said:


> Ali12345678 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi good news for November applicants
> 
> Today while I was applying for a tourist visa I see there is an error that did n't let me continue because this applicant is not
> 
> eligible for a tourist visa.
> 
> I saw VEVO and the partner and child visa granted, I applied by an agent.
> 
> Date of lodgment:12 November 2018
> 
> Medical and PCC requested: 18 April 2019
> 
> Medical and PCC: sent for them 9 May 2019
> 
> Visa Grant Date: 21 August 2019
> 
> I check this forum every morning and I did n't see my 6-year-old daughter
> 
> and wife for almost more than nine months.
> 
> Hope all of the people in this forum get their visa soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Many congrats friend. You've waited long enough to see your family, as have we all. Good luck and have a great life ahead.
Click to expand...

Congratulations on the grant. I have applied for PMV 300 in December 2018 so hoping and praying i'm not too far off than you


----------



## jasrodz

collabusta said:


> It seems like our cases are progressing similarly. We also received RFIs in Jan and April however, we received one on Monday and another on a Wednesday so I don't know if they necessarily follow a pattern with regards to every case.


If you mind me asking, what were the two 2 RFI's you received Monday & Wednesday? That's really quick to receive 2 RFI's in a week.

I hope this PCC is the last step and get a grant soon.


----------



## cjtahil

Hi All,


Does anyone know if applications from Dubai are still being diverted to Beirut?

Sponsor and Applicant are both in Dubai, applied Feb '19, not front loaded, only hit the "confirm that all docs are attached" button a couple of days ago...


----------



## jasrodz

cjtahil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know if applications from Dubai are still being diverted to Beirut?
> 
> Sponsor and Applicant are both in Dubai, applied Feb '19, not front loaded, only hit the "confirm that all docs are attached" button a couple of days ago...


My partner's was in Dubai when we applied and it was diverted to Beirut. not sure if it still does.


----------



## cjtahil

jasrodz said:


> cjtahil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know if applications from Dubai are still being diverted to Beirut?
> 
> Sponsor and Applicant are both in Dubai, applied Feb '19, not front loaded, only hit the "confirm that all docs are attached" button a couple of days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> My partner's was in Dubai when we applied and it was diverted to Beirut. not sure if it still does.
Click to expand...

When was this btw?


----------



## cjtahil

cjtahil said:


> jasrodz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjtahil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know if applications from Dubai are still being diverted to Beirut?
> 
> Sponsor and Applicant are both in Dubai, applied Feb '19, not front loaded, only hit the "confirm that all docs are attached" button a couple of days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> My partner's was in Dubai when we applied and it was diverted to Beirut. not sure if it still does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When was this btw?
Click to expand...

And at what stage were you informed of the diversion? Thanks


----------



## Nats

Any Granted Visas for Subclass 300?! 
My fiancé and i lodged it since November.
I didn't hear any lodged visas for this subclass since then. 😞


----------



## T.G

Nats said:


> Any Granted Visas for Subclass 300?!
> My fiancé and i lodged it since November.
> I didn't hear any lodged visas for this subclass since then. &#128542;


Still waiting... Applied November 2018
Been interviewed 2nd of july.. Statement further assessment. I don't know what they are waiting for or what they want..

Its really stressful...


----------



## Benjamin2018

I did attached Australian pcc but not my origin country and yes after I did attached everything status changed to further assessment .


----------



## Benjamin2018

DOL:7.1.19 initial assessment 
Upfront medical and pcc 21.1.19
25.7.19 request for some question of form 80 and more photo pcc .
Status changed to further assessment .
Now waiting.
Good news will come soon for everyone Inshallah .


----------



## Loogenhouzer92

cjtahil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know if applications from Dubai are still being diverted to Beirut?
> 
> Sponsor and Applicant are both in Dubai, applied Feb '19, not front loaded, only hit the "confirm that all docs are attached" button a couple of days ago...


We applied in November 18 from Dubai and it was sent to Beirut.


----------



## T.G

Loogenhouzer92 said:


> cjtahil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know if applications from Dubai are still being diverted to Beirut?
> 
> Sponsor and Applicant are both in Dubai, applied Feb '19, not front loaded, only hit the "confirm that all docs are attached" button a couple of days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> We applied in November 18 from Dubai and it was sent to Beirut.
Click to expand...

Did they interviewed you?


----------



## T.G

Benjamin2018 said:


> DOL:7.1.19 initial assessment
> Upfront medical and pcc 21.1.19
> 25.7.19 request for some question of form 80 and more photo pcc .
> Status changed to further assessment .
> Now waiting.
> Good news will come soon for everyone Inshallah .


Thats good... Good luck


----------



## Abbass abbass

Hi everyone any 309 grants from 2019 applicant?


----------



## zai.01

Nats said:


> Any Granted Visas for Subclass 300?!
> My fiancé and i lodged it since November.
> I didn't hear any lodged visas for this subclass since then. &#128542;


No not yet. Also been waiting since December 2018. Lodged application from Melbourne and my fiance is Syrian. Still no interviews either. Have you been called for interviews yet?


----------



## Loogenhouzer92

T.G said:


> Loogenhouzer92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cjtahil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Does anyone know if applications from Dubai are still being diverted to Beirut?
> 
> Sponsor and Applicant are both in Dubai, applied Feb '19, not front loaded, only hit the "confirm that all docs are attached" button a couple of days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> We applied in November 18 from Dubai and it was sent to Beirut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did they interviewed you?
Click to expand...

Yes, I was interviewed (sponsor) May 14th, 2019. My partner (applicant) has not been contacted yet. I was also asked for updated communication logs/records at the same time and I provided them the next day. 
No word in the last 3 months.


----------



## Nats

yeah my fiance and i got interviewed on the 11th of june and nothing after that


----------



## Abbass abbass

Hello. When i logged my application i attached a large whatsapp conversation in February. Now 6 months passed I just wanna ask if is it necessary to upload the whatsapp conversation again?


----------



## Leyan

Hi everyone I got my granted visa recently.. 
DOL: 11/Nov/2018 
Phone interview for about 2 hours in 25/4/2019 
Then they called me to ask me about my travels to my country in 21/Aug/2019 
After an hour of their call I GOT MY VISA 
They gave me a year to enter Australia 
(partner visa 309) Beirut office


----------



## T.G

Leyan said:


> Hi everyone I got my granted visa recently..
> DOL: 11/Nov/2018
> Phone interview for about 2 hours in 25/4/2019
> Then they called me to ask me about my travels to my country in 21/Aug/2019
> After an hour of their call I GOT MY VISA
> They gave me a year to enter Australia
> (partner visa 309) Beirut office


Many congrats &#128512; 
So happy to hear that applicants of November are granting visas.. Hope everyone gets thier visas soon

How do they inform you about the visa grant. Is it through the email? Phone call? Or u checked VEVO?


----------



## Benjamin2018

congratulate


----------



## Benjamin2018

Cheers mate same to you.


----------



## collabusta

jasrodz said:


> If you mind me asking, what were the two 2 RFI's you received Monday & Wednesday? That's really quick to receive 2 RFI's in a week.
> 
> I hope this PCC is the last step and get a grant soon.


Actually the RFIs were 3 months apart, just as was the case with you. We received one RFI in Jan on a Wednesday which was a general request to submit all documents. We then received a second RFI in April on a Monday requesting an additional identity document.


----------



## collabusta

Leyan said:


> Hi everyone I got my granted visa recently..
> DOL: 11/Nov/2018
> Phone interview for about 2 hours in 25/4/2019
> Then they called me to ask me about my travels to my country in 21/Aug/2019
> After an hour of their call I GOT MY VISA
> They gave me a year to enter Australia
> (partner visa 309) Beirut office


Congrats! Have a wonderful life ahead!


----------



## Nats

Congrats 🎊


----------



## Adeba

We applied for subclass 300 in April 2019, haven't heard anything yet either.

When did you get your interview? Apparently this subclass viSa professing is supposed to be quicker than the 309, but doesn't look like it. I do know of a friend who's fiancé got the visa recently for this subclass though.



Nats said:


> Any Granted Visas for Subclass 300?!
> My fiancé and i lodged it since November.
> I didn't hear any lodged visas for this subclass since then. &#128542;


----------



## Adeba

Congratulations! A 2 hour interview? Was this for the applicant or sponsor? Did you use an agent and was it front loaded?

QUOTE=Leyan;1964675]Hi everyone I got my granted visa recently.. 
DOL: 11/Nov/2018 
Phone interview for about 2 hours in 25/4/2019 
Then they called me to ask me about my travels to my country in 21/Aug/2019 
After an hour of their call I GOT MY VISA 
They gave me a year to enter Australia 
(partner visa 309) Beirut office[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sheri2019

Benjamin2018 said:


> I did attached Australian pcc but not my origin country and yes after I did attached everything status changed to further assessment .


Can I ask since when it has changed to initial assessment. I mean How long aster you have lodged? I want to have some idea when should we wait for change in status?


----------



## Benjamin2018

When I did lodged my application .


----------



## Benjamin2018

Friend of mine did lodged last year application status was initial and no interview at all nothing changed no contact and finally his visa granted after 9 month


----------



## T.G

Benjamin2018 said:


> Friend of mine did lodged last year application status was initial and no interview at all nothing changed no contact and finally his visa granted after 9 month


Good to hear.. 
And good to know that beirut office are working again on the applications

Inshallah everyone gets thier visas soon!!


----------



## Benjamin2018

Inshallah everyone get it


----------



## jasrodz

cjtahil said:


> And at what stage were you informed of the diversion? Thanks


Nov 2018. You don't get informed. It happens automatically. You will only be able to find out about the processing centre when they send you an RFI. It will have a processing centre written on it.


----------



## cjtahil

jasrodz said:


> Nov 2018. You don't get informed. It happens automatically. You will only be able to find out about the processing centre when they send you an RFI. It will have a processing centre written on it.


righto, will keep an eye out for it, thanks!


----------



## T.G

Any news from November 2018 applicants!?


----------



## Leyan

Thank you all, wish you a great life too


----------



## Leyan

Thank you, they inform me by an email and immi account


----------



## Leyan

Adeba said:


> Congratulations! A 2 hour interview? Was this for the applicant or sponsor? Did you use an agent and was it front loaded?
> 
> QUOTE=Leyan;1964675]Hi everyone I got my granted visa recently..
> DOL: 11/Nov/2018
> Phone interview for about 2 hours in 25/4/2019
> Then they called me to ask me about my travels to my country in 21/Aug/2019
> After an hour of their call I GOT MY VISA
> They gave me a year to enter Australia
> (partner visa 309) Beirut office


[/QUOTE]

Thank you, yes it was around 2 hours for the applicant, they asked me about every detail about my husband and his family. 
No we didn't use an agent, my husband done it for me


----------



## T.G

Any news???


----------



## jasrodz

Strange that global processing times for this month has not been updated yet ?


----------



## jasrodz

So finally after 10 months of waiting my wife's 309 offshore got granted today. Over the moon now. Seems like a really long wait. 

Timeline 

DOL - 5th Nov 2018

1st RFI - 2nd Jan 2019 (Generic one asking to upload all documents if we missed)

2nd RFI - 3rd April 2019 (Asking to submit PCC as the one uploaded was expired) 

3rd RFI & Sponsor Interview - 21st Aug 2019 (Again asking for PCC as the one uploaded was not acceptable. This was strange because they should have told us regarding this on the 2nd RFI) 

Finally Grant - 29th Aug 2019 (2 hours after uploading the PCC's) 

Good luck to all you guys. May you all get your grants soon.


----------



## Nats

Congrats 🎊 hope my subclass 300 gets granted soon i lodged it in Nov 2018


----------



## cjtahil

Congrats!!


----------



## seyed

Congratulations hopefully we all get the golden email soon 🤲🏻


----------



## Adeba

How often do they get updated?



jasrodz said:


> Strange that global processing times for this month has not been updated yet ?


----------



## Adeba

Congratulations! Looks like they are looking over November's ones now!



jasrodz said:


> So finally after 10 months of waiting my wife's 309 offshore got granted today. Over the moon now. Seems like a really long wait.
> 
> Timeline
> 
> DOL - 5th Nov 2018
> 
> 1st RFI - 2nd Jan 2019 (Generic one asking to upload all documents if we missed)
> 
> 2nd RFI - 3rd April 2019 (Asking to submit PCC as the one uploaded was expired)
> 
> 3rd RFI & Sponsor Interview - 21st Aug 2019 (Again asking for PCC as the one uploaded was not acceptable. This was strange because they should have told us regarding this on the 2nd RFI)
> 
> Finally Grant - 29th Aug 2019 (2 hours after uploading the PCC's)
> 
> Good luck to all you guys. May you all get your grants soon.


----------



## Adeba

We've applied for 300 too, doesn't seem like anyone here did - let's hope the 'timeframe' isn't as lengthy!



Nats said:


> Congrats &#127882; hope my subclass 300 gets granted soon i lodged it in Nov 2018


----------



## jasrodz

Adeba said:


> How often do they get updated?


Usually every month they get updated.


----------



## jasrodz

Adeba said:


> Congratulations! Looks like they are looking over November's ones now!


Thank you and yes, I believe they are trying to finish most of the Nov ones now.


----------



## Adeba

Did you apply with an agent? And what's yours or your partners country of origin if you don't mind me asking?



jasrodz said:


> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Looks like they are looking over November's ones now!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and yes, I believe they are trying to finish most of the Nov ones now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Adeba

oh really?? It's been 16 months - 22months for v300 since July. I thought it's updated every financial year.



Adeba said:


> How often do they get updated?
> 
> 
> 
> jasrodz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange that global processing times for this month has not been updated yet ?
Click to expand...


----------



## JandE

Adeba said:


> oh really?? It's been 16 months - 22months for v300 since July. I thought it's updated every financial year.


It is normally updated every month with the previous months actual processing times. 
Bit late on doing July though.

Australian Visa Processing Times


----------



## Adeba

Oh thanks for this! Will
Keep an eye out in this website for more accurate time frames.



JandE said:


> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh really?? It's been 16 months - 22months for v300 since July. I thought it's updated every financial year.
> 
> 
> 
> It is normally updated every month with the previous months actual processing times.
> Bit late on doing July though.
> 
> Australian Visa Processing Times
Click to expand...


----------



## Loogenhouzer92

jasrodz said:


> So finally after 10 months of waiting my wife's 309 offshore got granted today. Over the moon now. Seems like a really long wait.
> 
> Timeline
> 
> DOL - 5th Nov 2018
> 
> 1st RFI - 2nd Jan 2019 (Generic one asking to upload all documents if we missed)
> 
> 2nd RFI - 3rd April 2019 (Asking to submit PCC as the one uploaded was expired)
> 
> 3rd RFI & Sponsor Interview - 21st Aug 2019 (Again asking for PCC as the one uploaded was not acceptable. This was strange because they should have told us regarding this on the 2nd RFI)
> 
> Finally Grant - 29th Aug 2019 (2 hours after uploading the PCC's)
> 
> Good luck to all you guys. May you all get your grants soon.


Amazing!! Congrats on your visa grant. 
Was your wife interviewed as well or just yourself?


----------



## jasrodz

Adeba said:


> Did you apply with an agent? And what's yours or your partners country of origin if you don't mind me asking?


No applied ourselves. India but working in Dubai.


----------



## jasrodz

Loogenhouzer92 said:


> Amazing!! Congrats on your visa grant.
> Was your wife interviewed as well or just yourself?


Thank you. Only I was interviewed.


----------



## cjtahil

jasrodz said:


> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apply with an agent? And what's yours or your partners country of origin if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> 
> 
> No applied ourselves. India but working in Dubai.
Click to expand...

Congrats bud! Quick question since we applied from Dubai too. What was wrong with the original PCC?


----------



## Benjamin2018

Any dec2018 or jan 2019 applicant here?


----------



## T.G

Adeba said:


> We've applied for 300 too, doesn't seem like anyone here did - let's hope the 'timeframe' isn't as lengthy!
> 
> 
> 
> Nats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats &#127882; hope my subclass 300 gets granted soon i lodged it in Nov 2018
Click to expand...

There is PMV applicants here... And im one of them


----------



## T.G

jasrodz said:


> So finally after 10 months of waiting my wife's 309 offshore got granted today. Over the moon now. Seems like a really long wait.
> 
> Timeline
> 
> DOL - 5th Nov 2018
> 
> 1st RFI - 2nd Jan 2019 (Generic one asking to upload all documents if we missed)
> 
> 2nd RFI - 3rd April 2019 (Asking to submit PCC as the one uploaded was expired)
> 
> 3rd RFI & Sponsor Interview - 21st Aug 2019 (Again asking for PCC as the one uploaded was not acceptable. This was strange because they should have told us regarding this on the 2nd RFI)
> 
> Finally Grant - 29th Aug 2019 (2 hours after uploading the PCC's)
> 
> Good luck to all you guys. May you all get your grants soon.


Many congrats &#128512;


----------



## zai.01

T.G said:


> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've applied for 300 too, doesn't seem like anyone here did - let's hope the 'timeframe' isn't as lengthy!
> 
> 
> 
> Nats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats &#127882; hope my subclass 300 gets granted soon i lodged it in Nov 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is PMV applicants here... And im one of them
Click to expand...

I'm also waiting for my fiance's PMV 300 to be granted. Applied in Dec 2018. Beirut office.


----------



## collabusta

jasrodz said:


> So finally after 10 months of waiting my wife's 309 offshore got granted today. Over the moon now. Seems like a really long wait.
> 
> Timeline
> 
> DOL - 5th Nov 2018
> 
> 1st RFI - 2nd Jan 2019 (Generic one asking to upload all documents if we missed)
> 
> 2nd RFI - 3rd April 2019 (Asking to submit PCC as the one uploaded was expired)
> 
> 3rd RFI & Sponsor Interview - 21st Aug 2019 (Again asking for PCC as the one uploaded was not acceptable. This was strange because they should have told us regarding this on the 2nd RFI)
> 
> Finally Grant - 29th Aug 2019 (2 hours after uploading the PCC's)
> 
> Good luck to all you guys. May you all get your grants soon.


Many, many congratulations to you both. I hope you have a wonderful life ahead. Just out of curiosity, how long have they give you approximately to enter Australia, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## cjtahil

It's varied I think. I've seen people given between 5-6 months and if I'm not mistaken, someone on here recently was given a year..


----------



## jasrodz

collabusta said:


> Many, many congratulations to you both. I hope you have a wonderful life ahead. Just out of curiosity, how long have they give you approximately to enter Australia, if you don't mind my asking?


Thank you. we were given 1 year as the first entry


----------



## jasrodz

cjtahil said:


> Congrats bud! Quick question since we applied from Dubai too. What was wrong with the original PCC?


Thank you. My wife did her original from local police in India. This was apparently not acceptable and had to do from passport office.


----------



## Adeba

Do you know when all dubai applicants we're moved to Beirut embassy? I can't seem to find it anywhere online and my agent knows nothing about it?



jasrodz said:


> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you apply with an agent? And what's yours or your partners country of origin if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> 
> 
> No applied ourselves. India but working in Dubai.
Click to expand...


----------



## Adeba

What's your timeline like?



T.G said:


> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've applied for 300 too, doesn't seem like anyone here did - let's hope the 'timeframe' isn't as lengthy!
> 
> 
> 
> Nats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats &#127882; hope my subclass 300 gets granted soon i lodged it in Nov 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is PMV applicants here... And im one of them
Click to expand...


----------



## zane7

I applied 309 in December 15th 2018, I’m still waiting. I’m hoping for some good news this week.


----------



## Adeba

Have you had any correspondence from them yet?



zane7 said:


> I applied 309 in December 15th 2018, I'm still waiting. I'm hoping for some good news this week.


----------



## Benjamin2018

My DOL is 7th jan 2019 and now further assessment.


----------



## zane7

I have had 1 RFI for form 80, and that was beginning of July since then nothing.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Same mine was initial assessment till July then requested for more information on July I did provided and now status changed to further assessment .
What about yours what’s your status of application ?


----------



## cjtahil

We've had no RFIs and status is currently Further Assessment..
Original DOL is 10 Feb 2019 however only submitted sponsor's application a week ago (Didn't know this was needed to be done, originally did the 40sp form)..


----------



## Benjamin2018

They very close to us at the moment looking for nov I think nov finish no more applicant they going to start Dec.


----------



## T.G

Benjamin2018 said:


> They very close to us at the moment looking for nov I think nov finish no more applicant they going to start Dec.


There are still PMV November 2018 applicants did not get the visas yet... Don't know why lebanon office is delaying it.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Almost there don’t worry mate soon


----------



## Nats

yeah my PMV LODGED since 15 Nov and last time we got contacted was the phone call interview for me and my fiance on the 11th of june since then nthg new


----------



## T.G

Nats said:


> yeah my PMV LODGED since 15 Nov and last time we got contacted was the phone call interview for me and my fiance on the 11th of june since then nthg new


Lets pray we get the visas soon


----------



## Benjamin2018

Coming just live your normal life they will grant yours and everyone don’t think too much.


----------



## T.G

Benjamin2018 said:


> Coming just live your normal life they will grant yours and everyone don't think too much.


Its a bit frustrating to live the normal life.. When u know you have to leave.. You cant start new things in your current life... You have to wait and wait to get the visa and go to Australia ... 
And automatically the life that u r living in will be finished step by step.. Even if the visa took so long ti be granted..


----------



## Benjamin2018

I know your feeling but what we can do it’s not in our hands we have to wait until decision make.


----------



## Sammee24

Exactly, am in that exact situation, I can’t do anything new, can’t make any decision, because once the visa comes you walk away from it all. It’s really frustrating, I wish there was like a fixed period for the visa to be approved would have been a lot easier.


----------



## Adeba

I think we'd like to believe that it matters when we apply - but truly don't believe it does. I know people who applied in August 18, still waiting. On average it feels like the PMV 300 take approximately a year



T.G said:


> Benjamin2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They very close to us at the moment looking for nov I think nov finish no more applicant they going to start Dec.
> 
> 
> 
> There are still PMV November 2018 applicants did not get the visas yet... Don't know why lebanon office is delaying it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nats

just received an email to request my individual census . wanted to inform u all here wishing luck for all of us.


----------



## Sammee24

Adeba said:


> I think we'd like to believe that it matters when we apply - but truly don't believe it does. I know people who applied in August 18, still waiting. On average it feels like the PMV 300 take approximately a year
> 
> 
> 
> T.G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They very close to us at the moment looking for nov I think nov finish no more applicant they going to start Dec.
> 
> 
> 
> There are still PMV November 2018 applicants did not get the visas yet... Don't know why lebanon office is delaying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The PMV could take more than a year, have been waiting for months now, I someone who waited for about 26 month.


----------



## T.G

Nats said:


> just received an email to request my individual census . wanted to inform u all here wishing luck for all of us.


Good luck!!


----------



## Adeba

Thanks great! Good luck! What exactly is the 'census'? I'm sure you're not far off. What's your country of origin? Did you apply via an agent?



Nats said:


> just received an email to request my individual census . wanted to inform u all here wishing luck for all of us.


----------



## Adeba

26 months for PMV?? Must be a messy case that's well and truly over the processing period times! The whole point of the PMV is to get with your fiancé as soon as possible to 'plan and organise for a relationship'. Doesn't make sense why it would take so long though, as the 'evidence' they want isn't much.



Sammee24 said:


> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we'd like to believe that it matters when we apply - but truly don't believe it does. I know people who applied in August 18, still waiting. On average it feels like the PMV 300 take approximately a year
> 
> 
> 
> T.G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They very close to us at the moment looking for nov I think nov finish no more applicant they going to start Dec.
> 
> 
> 
> There are still PMV November 2018 applicants did not get the visas yet... Don't know why lebanon office is delaying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The PMV could take more than a year, have been waiting for months now, I someone who waited for about 26 month.
Click to expand...


----------



## Benjamin2018

Every case is different maybe that person was in to many countries and need security check as I said every case different .


----------



## Nats

im from lebanon and my fiance is in Australia the individual census is to check whether im still single and stuff like that and we lodged the papers in Australia through a lawyer which contacts me wherever she needs something for the paper.


----------



## Adeba

That's great - I'm sure something will come soon for you, atleast they've been in contact. All the very best and please keep us posted. You applied for the PMV 300? Onshore?



Nats said:


> im from lebanon and my fiance is in Australia the individual census is to check whether im still single and stuff like that and we lodged the papers in Australia through a lawyer which contacts me wherever she needs something for the paper.


----------



## mabel.1965

I applied 31 of August 2018 still waiting only requested more information in 9 of November 2018 since that time nothing from Beirut office


----------



## seyed

hey, 
just wondering what visa you have applied for? I’m also waiting from the 2nd of Oct 2018 for the 309 partner visa


----------



## seyed

mabel.1965 said:


> I applied 31 of August 2018 still waiting only requested more information in 9 of November 2018 since that time nothing from Beirut office


hey, 
just wondering what visa you have applied for? I'm also waiting from the 2nd of Oct 2018 for the 309 partner visa


----------



## seyed

mabel.1965 said:


> I applied 31 of August 2018 still waiting only requested more information in 9 of November 2018 since that time nothing from Beirut office


hey, 
just wondering what visa you have applied for? I'm also waiting from the 2nd of Oct 2018 for the 309 partner visa


----------



## Nats

yes my fiance applied for PMV jn Australia through a lawyer when i came back to Lebanon. and it is subclass 300. we got both phone call interview on the 11th of june and since then the lawyer didnt contact us until now when she asked for the individual census.


----------



## Adeba

That's interesting I thought the 300 had to be done offshore. Which is why we did our in Lebanon when I went up there earlier this year. So long as they are requesting documentation from you, then that's great. Means they're looking at your file!



Nats said:


> yes my fiance applied for PMV jn Australia through a lawyer when i came back to Lebanon. and it is subclass 300. we got both phone call interview on the 11th of june and since then the lawyer didnt contact us until now when she asked for the individual census.


----------



## Abbass abbass

Sammee24 said:


> Exactly, am in that exact situation, I can't do anything new, can't make any decision, because once the visa comes you walk away from it all. It's really frustrating, I wish there was like a fixed period for the visa to be approved would have been a lot easier.


I relate its been 3 years ago when me and my wife planned to get together. Since that time i am stuck in a lengthy waiting process. Unable to move or to do something. Just waiting its really frustrating.


----------



## Sammee24

Abbass abbass said:


> Sammee24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, am in that exact situation, I can't do anything new, can't make any decision, because once the visa comes you walk away from it all. It's really frustrating, I wish there was like a fixed period for the visa to be approved would have been a lot easier.
> 
> 
> 
> I relate its been 3 years ago when me and my wife planned to get together. Since that time i am stuck in a lengthy waiting process. Unable to move or to do something. Just waiting its really frustrating.
Click to expand...

You've been waiting for 3years?, where did you apply and which country are you from


----------



## Abbass abbass

I mean since the decision is made to be together. it took more than two years to arrange the marriage. But we got married and applied in February 2019. I live in lebanon now 6 months passed and still waiting. My agent told me that the average time is 9 months. Hope it won't take longer than that


----------



## Abbass abbass

Sammee24 said:


> Abbass abbass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammee24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, am in that exact situation, I can't do anything new, can't make any decision, because once the visa comes you walk away from it all. It's really frustrating, I wish there was like a fixed period for the visa to be approved would have been a lot easier.
> 
> 
> 
> I relate its been 3 years ago when me and my wife planned to get together. Since that time i am stuck in a lengthy waiting process. Unable to move or to do something. Just waiting its really frustrating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've been waiting for 3years?, where did you apply and which country are you from
Click to expand...

I mean since the decision is made to be together. it took more than two years to arrange the marriage. But we got married and applied in February 2019. I live in lebanon now 6 months passed and still waiting. My agent told me that the average time is 9 months. Hope it won't take longer than that


----------



## Sammee24

Abbass abbass said:


> Sammee24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbass abbass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammee24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, am in that exact situation, I can't do anything new, can't make any decision, because once the visa comes you walk away from it all. It's really frustrating, I wish there was like a fixed period for the visa to be approved would have been a lot easier.
> 
> 
> 
> I relate its been 3 years ago when me and my wife planned to get together. Since that time i am stuck in a lengthy waiting process. Unable to move or to do something. Just waiting its really frustrating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've been waiting for 3years?, where did you apply and which country are you from
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean since the decision is made to be together. it took more than two years to arrange the marriage. But we got married and applied in February 2019. I live in lebanon now 6 months passed and still waiting. My agent told me that the average time is 9 months. Hope it won't take longer than that
Click to expand...

I hope you get yours soon, have been waiting for 16 months now


----------



## Abbass abbass

Sammee24 said:


> Abbass abbass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammee24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbass abbass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammee24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, am in that exact situation, I can't do anything new, can't make any decision, because once the visa comes you walk away from it all. It's really frustrating, I wish there was like a fixed period for the visa to be approved would have been a lot easier.
> 
> 
> 
> I relate its been 3 years ago when me and my wife planned to get together. Since that time i am stuck in a lengthy waiting process. Unable to move or to do something. Just waiting its really frustrating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've been waiting for 3years?, where did you apply and which country are you from
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean since the decision is made to be together. it took more than two years to arrange the marriage. But we got married and applied in February 2019. I live in lebanon now 6 months passed and still waiting. My agent told me that the average time is 9 months. Hope it won't take longer than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you get yours soon, have been waiting for 16 months now
Click to expand...

Wich country?


----------



## Sammee24

Abbass abbass said:


> Sammee24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbass abbass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammee24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbass abbass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammee24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, am in that exact situation, I can't do anything new, can't make any decision, because once the visa comes you walk away from it all. It's really frustrating, I wish there was like a fixed period for the visa to be approved would have been a lot easier.
> 
> 
> 
> I relate its been 3 years ago when me and my wife planned to get together. Since that time i am stuck in a lengthy waiting process. Unable to move or to do something. Just waiting its really frustrating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've been waiting for 3years?, where did you apply and which country are you from
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean since the decision is made to be together. it took more than two years to arrange the marriage. But we got married and applied in February 2019. I live in lebanon now 6 months passed and still waiting. My agent told me that the average time is 9 months. Hope it won't take longer than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you get yours soon, have been waiting for 16 months now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wich country?
Click to expand...

I am from Nigeria, applied from South Africa


----------



## zai.01

Nats said:


> yes my fiance applied for PMV jn Australia through a lawyer when i came back to Lebanon. and it is subclass 300. we got both phone call interview on the 11th of june and since then the lawyer didnt contact us until now when she asked for the individual census.


I am also from Australia and fiance is Syrian but applied through Beirut office. D.O.L December 2018 for PMV 300 and neither of us have been contacted yet for any reason.


----------



## Adeba

I was under the impression - 300 can only be applied offshore? Not sure how your lawyers applied for 300 from Australia? The difference with 309 & 300 is onshore and offshore respectively? The 300 is fiancé visa (temp) and 309 is first step to permanent visa ? So confusing!



zai.01 said:


> Nats said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes my fiance applied for PMV jn Australia through a lawyer when i came back to Lebanon. and it is subclass 300. we got both phone call interview on the 11th of june and since then the lawyer didnt contact us until now when she asked for the individual census.
> 
> 
> 
> I am also from Australia and fiance is Syrian but applied through Beirut office. D.O.L December 2018 for PMV 300 and neither of us have been contacted yet for any reason.
Click to expand...


----------



## Adeba

FYI there has been an update for the processing times for 300 from JUne to July - 16 months is now showing for the July period.


----------



## Aussie83

Adeba said:


> I was under the impression - 300 can only be applied offshore? Not sure how your lawyers applied for 300 from Australia? The difference with 309 & 300 is onshore and offshore respectively? The 300 is fiancé visa (temp) and 309 is first step to permanent visa ? So confusing!
> 
> 
> 
> zai.01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nats said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes my fiance applied for PMV jn Australia through a lawyer when i came back to Lebanon. and it is subclass 300. we got both phone call interview on the 11th of june and since then the lawyer didnt contact us until now when she asked for the individual census.
> 
> 
> 
> I am also from Australia and fiance is Syrian but applied through Beirut office. D.O.L December 2018 for PMV 300 and neither of us have been contacted yet for any reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The applicant has to be offshore. So agents or partners in Australia can still Lodge it, it is still treated as a offshore application.
Also it's the 820/801 that are onshore applications. The 309/100 are offshore as well as the 300


----------



## Adeba

I don't believe Beirut deals with South African applicants so this page may not be of any assistance to you, but always good to see how other offices are going I guess.



Sammee24 said:


> Abbass abbass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammee24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbass abbass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammee24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbass abbass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammee24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, am in that exact situation, I can't do anything new, can't make any decision, because once the visa comes you walk away from it all. It's really frustrating, I wish there was like a fixed period for the visa to be approved would have been a lot easier.
> 
> 
> 
> I relate its been 3 years ago when me and my wife planned to get together. Since that time i am stuck in a lengthy waiting process. Unable to move or to do something. Just waiting its really frustrating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've been waiting for 3years?, where did you apply and which country are you from
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean since the decision is made to be together. it took more than two years to arrange the marriage. But we got married and applied in February 2019. I live in lebanon now 6 months passed and still waiting. My agent told me that the average time is 9 months. Hope it won't take longer than that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you get yours soon, have been waiting for 16 months now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wich country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am from Nigeria, applied from South Africa
Click to expand...


----------



## Adeba

Oh thanks for the clarification! Makes sense.

QUOTE=Aussie83;1966275]



Adeba said:


> I was under the impression - 300 can only be applied offshore? Not sure how your lawyers applied for 300 from Australia? The difference with 309 & 300 is onshore and offshore respectively? The 300 is fiancé visa (temp) and 309 is first step to permanent visa ? So confusing!
> 
> 
> 
> zai.01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nats said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes my fiance applied for PMV jn Australia through a lawyer when i came back to Lebanon. and it is subclass 300. we got both phone call interview on the 11th of june and since then the lawyer didnt contact us until now when she asked for the individual census.
> 
> 
> 
> I am also from Australia and fiance is Syrian but applied through Beirut office. D.O.L December 2018 for PMV 300 and neither of us have been contacted yet for any reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The applicant has to be offshore. So agents or partners in Australia can still Lodge it, it is still treated as a offshore application.
Also it's the 820/801 that are onshore applications. The 309/100 are offshore as well as the 300[/QUOTE]


----------



## mabel.1965

I applied 309 in 31 of August 2018 still waiting


----------



## T.G

Hello everyone,

Fiiinally!! I got my visa today. I am soooo happy!!! 

Pmv applied in November 2018
Interviewed 2nd of July

Good luck for the rest


----------



## cjtahil

Congrats!

Overall it looks like they're still sorting out November applications through Beirut.. A while to go still for anyone who's lodged since then


----------



## Benjamin2018

Remember i told you before just live your normal life will come ,Now here is your grant ,congrats mate ,Happy for you✌.


----------



## SLBee

T.G said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Fiiinally!! I got my visa today. I am soooo happy!!!
> 
> Pmv applied in November 2018
> Interviewed 2nd of July
> 
> Good luck for the rest


Congratulations TG. Wish you all the best for a beautiful future with your partner in Australia.
Regards, SLB


----------



## SLBee

cjtahil said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Overall it looks like they're still sorting out November applications through Beirut.. A while to go still for anyone who's lodged since then


The median processing time for Beirut was 195 days (about 6 to 7) months in 17/18 fiscal year. This means 50% of cases were completed in less than 195 days and 50% cases have taken more than 195 days. Of course, this may change for this fiscal year.

More details in this post:
https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/80537-offshore-partner-visa-309-100-waiting-room-282.html#post1966687


----------



## seyed

T.G said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Fiiinally!! I got my visa today. I am soooo happy!!!
> 
> Pmv applied in November 2018
> Interviewed 2nd of July
> 
> Good luck for the rest


congratulations!!!! what country did you apply from?


----------



## Adeba

Thats fantastic I've been following your posts!! Congratulations!! Good to see they are still working on visa in Beirut!!

Did your sponsor get interviewed too??
How long have they given you to leave your
Country?



T.G said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Fiiinally!! I got my visa today. I am soooo happy!!!
> 
> Pmv applied in November 2018
> Interviewed 2nd of July
> 
> Good luck for the rest


----------



## zai.01

T.G said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Fiiinally!! I got my visa today. I am soooo happy!!!
> 
> Pmv applied in November 2018
> Interviewed 2nd of July
> 
> Good luck for the rest


Amazing. Congratulations. Was it pmv 300? I applied in December 2018 so I hope i'm next. Although we both have not been interviewed yet.


----------



## Abbass abbass

T.G said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Fiiinally!! I got my visa today. I am soooo happy!!!
> 
> Pmv applied in November 2018
> Interviewed 2nd of July
> 
> Good luck for the rest


Congrats!!! Hope we are the next seems like they are still working on November applications..


----------



## collabusta

T.G said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Fiiinally!! I got my visa today. I am soooo happy!!!
> 
> Pmv applied in November 2018
> Interviewed 2nd of July
> 
> Good luck for the rest


Hey congrats bud!

We applied for our 309 in November as well. I hope we're gonna get ours soon too.


----------



## Benjamin2018

everyone will grant soon don’t worry too much


----------



## seyed

Im sooo annoyed and stressed I can’t understand why I have waited over 11/5 months and not only have we been married over 2 years we have been together for 3 years and half and are expecting a baby together yet they haven't granted us! honestly its soo frustrating seeing people get grants that are in november where our circumstances are much worse 😔😔😔
sorry for the rant guys im just soo annoyed


----------



## Benjamin2018

Hey mate,
I’ve been married over 3 years and two kids 7 years in relationship and bought house in Sydney together in both name and I’m living in Australia about 9 years my wife Aussie my children born and raised in Australia almost 7 years oldest one ,I did applied in jan 2019 it’s does a matter when you did applied they will grant permanent residency for those ppl who married over 2 years and have child together ,I recon you will grant soon 309 and as soon as they grant your 309 after give you 100 straight away like 10 minutes or next day.
It’s happened to my friend trust me.
Be positive


----------



## seyed

Thanks for the reassurance honestly you're such a positive vibe to this group 😊, I think its abit harder considering we both have been living overseas this whole time If it doesn’t come and we hit the 12 month mark i'm just going to apply for a visitor visa


----------



## cjtahil

seyed said:


> Thanks for the reassurance honestly you're such a positive vibe to this group &#128522;, I think its abit harder considering we both have been living overseas this whole time If it doesn't come and we hit the 12 month mark i'm just going to apply for a visitor visa


I'm very curious if it's harder or easier if both individuals are overseas. On the one hand, it questions the "ties with Australia" section but on the other hand, it's a big support for showing the relationship is genuine.

I'm in a very similar position as yourself, we applied Feb 2019 and if we don't hear back by Jan/Feb 2020, we're going to apply for a tourist visa for the wife..


----------



## seyed

cjtahil said:


> seyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance honestly you're such a positive vibe to this group &#128522;, I think its abit harder considering we both have been living overseas this whole time If it doesn't come and we hit the 12 month mark i'm just going to apply for a visitor visa
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very curious if it's harder or easier if both individuals are overseas. On the one hand, it questions the "ties with Australia" section but on the other hand, it's a big support for showing the relationship is genuine.
> 
> I'm in a very similar position as yourself, we applied Feb 2019 and if we don't hear back by Jan/Feb 2020, we're going to apply for a tourist visa for the wife..
Click to expand...

The concept of living together in this period of time is definitely easier especially as husband and wife but I've seen soo many people that haven't lived together in the time they lodged their visas and still got granted quicker... which is where I question has everyone that applied for 309 visa spend 12 months living together?


----------



## Benjamin2018

My advice to you don’t rush wait if you apply your visitor and come to Australia then they email you to leave country for grant you will loose too much money at least 3k better wait abit more


----------



## Benjamin2018

Our visa will be subclass 100 just wait and see mate this happend to my friend


----------



## Benjamin2018

I did spend with my partner more than 5 years in Australia and applied in jan2019.


----------



## seyed

Benjamin2018 said:


> My advice to you don't rush wait if you apply your visitor and come to Australia then they email you to leave country for grant you will loose too much money at least 3k better wait abit more


Honestly because of my wife's state and the lack of technology and their doctors here I feel like its soo much better for her to be in australia at the moment because of this the last thing i care about is the extra money I have to spend getting out of australia and entering again! But thanks mate I hope we all get our visas soon all the best to you guys


----------



## Legend123

Hi everyone

Just wondering if anyone has gotten any Visa grants for a 309 that is from Syria?
Would Love to hear your timeframe as there isn't many discussions about Syrian applicants.

I have been married for almost 1 year now and we are living together in Syria till my wife's Visa is granted. I put an agent to do all our paper's and we sent pretty much all documents the agent asked. We even did the medical for her even when they didn't request it. The agent asked me to send every document in one go. I even sent them proof of a rental application that we are living together in the same appartment and signed by the mayor of province Tartus 

We applied start of Jan 2019 and been now waiting a bit over 8 months, and no contact, email, interview, nothing! Don't even know if their looking at our application yet

The Agent told me that the last Syrian female application he did took 9 months for a Visa grant. Could it be that because we are living together is why it's taking longer? Could it be because they wan't to focus on the people that are not living together yet so they don't end the relationship where the people living together takes longer because they see they are already together? I know also it's a High Risk Country, but so are so many other countries which have been getting their Visa within 9-12 month frame.
I don't really wan't to cross the 1 year mark only because so we don't have to do the medical exam again as it is a 4 hour drive to Damascus. But not only that, just more for safety concerns as there have been increased activity of Israel strikes around Damascus


----------



## Benjamin2018

Good luck bro good news coming soon


----------



## Nats

Congrats 🎊 T.G....
I lodged my 300 visa in November hope it works out soon👌


----------



## zai.01

Legend123 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has gotten any Visa grants for a 309 that is from Syria?
> Would Love to hear your timeframe as there isn't many discussions about Syrian applicants.
> 
> I have been married for almost 1 year now and we are living together in Syria till my wife's Visa is granted. I put an agent to do all our paper's and we sent pretty much all documents the agent asked. We even did the medical for her even when they didn't request it. The agent asked me to send every document in one go. I even sent them proof of a rental application that we are living together in the same appartment and signed by the mayor of province Tartus
> 
> We applied start of Jan 2019 and been now waiting a bit over 8 months, and no contact, email, interview, nothing! Don't even know if their looking at our application yet
> 
> The Agent told me that the last Syrian female application he did took 9 months for a Visa grant. Could it be that because we are living together is why it's taking longer? Could it be because they wan't to focus on the people that are not living together yet so they don't end the relationship where the people living together takes longer because they see they are already together? I know also it's a High Risk Country, but so are so many other countries which have been getting their Visa within 9-12 month frame.
> I don't really wan't to cross the 1 year mark only because so we don't have to do the medical exam again as it is a 4 hour drive to Damascus. But not only that, just more for safety concerns as there have been increased activity of Israel strikes around Damascus


Yes. My fiance is Syrian and we are still waiting for his PMV 300 grant. Applied in December 2018 and still neither of us have been contacted.


----------



## Loogenhouzer92

Got the golden phone call from the lawyer this morning. 

Applied November 23rd
Medical Feb 14
Sponsor interview and rfi May 14 
Visa 309 granted Sept 11

Absolutely over the moon. It looks like things from Beirut are moving again. 
Thanks to everyone on this page for your kindness and support during the last 9.5 months. 
Hope you all hear some Positive news soon! X


----------



## Benjamin2018

Congrats mate,
Did you applied for 309?


----------



## Loogenhouzer92

Benjamin2018 said:


> Congrats mate,
> Did you applied for 309?


Yes we did.


----------



## Abbass abbass

Loogenhouzer92 said:


> Got the golden phone call from the lawyer this morning.
> 
> Applied November 23rd
> Medical Feb 14
> Sponsor interview and rfi May 14
> Visa 309 granted Sept 11
> 
> Absolutely over the moon. It looks like things from Beirut are moving again.
> Thanks to everyone on this page for your kindness and support during the last 9.5 months.
> Hope you all hear some Positive news soon! X


Gograts!! Did you get interviewed or only the sponsor who had interview?


----------



## Benjamin2018

Fantastic.


----------



## Loogenhouzer92

Abbass abbass said:


> Loogenhouzer92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got the golden phone call from the lawyer this morning.
> 
> Applied November 23rd
> Medical Feb 14
> Sponsor interview and rfi May 14
> Visa 309 granted Sept 11
> 
> Absolutely over the moon. It looks like things from Beirut are moving again.
> Thanks to everyone on this page for your kindness and support during the last 9.5 months.
> Hope you all hear some Positive news soon! X
> 
> 
> 
> Gograts!! Did you get interviewed or only the sponsor who had interview?
Click to expand...

Thank you. Only I was interviewed (sponsor). They didn't call my fiancé.


----------



## seyed

So you got granted 309 marriage visa even though you are engaged?


----------



## Aussie83

seyed said:


> So you got granted 309 marriage visa even though you are engaged?


There is no marriage visa, there's the partner visa where you can be defacto or married or engage.


----------



## seyed

Aussie83 said:


> seyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you got granted 309 marriage visa even though you are engaged?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no marriage visa, there's the partner visa where you can be defacto or married or engage.
Click to expand...

So what's the difference between visa subclass 300 and visa 309?


----------



## seyed

I did some research and I wasn’t incorrect 

“The subclass 300 visa, also commonly known as a fiancé visa, is a temporary visa which, if granted, will allow you to travel to Australia to marry your partner within the 9-month visa period”

where as 

“The Partner (Provisional and Migrant visa) (subclass 309 and 100) allows those individuals to live in Australia who are a spouse or de facto partner of an either Australian citizen, permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen.”


----------



## Aussie83

seyed said:


> Aussie83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you got granted 309 marriage visa even though you are engaged?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no marriage visa, there's the partner visa where you can be defacto or married or engage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's the difference between visa subclass 300 and visa 309?
Click to expand...




seyed said:


> I did some research and I wasn't incorrect
> 
> "The subclass 300 visa, also commonly known as a fiancé visa, is a temporary visa which, if granted, will allow you to travel to Australia to marry your partner within the 9-month visa period"
> 
> where as
> 
> "The Partner (Provisional and Migrant visa) (subclass 309 and 100) allows those individuals to live in Australia who are a spouse or de facto partner of an either Australian citizen, permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen."


The difference is how much evidence you have and how long you've been together.
You can be in a relationship for 8 years and be engaged and you would apply for the 309 rather than the 300.
The 300 is more if your relationship is early and light on in evidence and you can't meet the criteria for the 309/100


----------



## seyed

Aussie83 said:


> seyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you got granted 309 marriage visa even though you are engaged?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no marriage visa, there's the partner visa where you can be defacto or married or engage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what's the difference between visa subclass 300 and visa 309?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did some research and I wasn't incorrect
> 
> "The subclass 300 visa, also commonly known as a fiancé visa, is a temporary visa which, if granted, will allow you to travel to Australia to marry your partner within the 9-month visa period"
> 
> where as
> 
> "The Partner (Provisional and Migrant visa) (subclass 309 and 100) allows those individuals to live in Australia who are a spouse or de facto partner of an either Australian citizen, permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference is how much evidence you have and how long you've been together.
> You can be in a relationship for 8 years and be engaged and you would apply for the 309 rather than the 300.
> The 300 is more if your relationship is early and light on in evidence and you can't meet the criteria for the 309/100
Click to expand...

Thanks for that clarification I didn't think it was a choice more so it depended if you were married or not.


----------



## Loogenhouzer92

seyed said:


> So you got granted 309 marriage visa even though you are engaged?


Yes. That is correct because we registered our relationship as a de-facto relationship (even though we were living a part) before we applied for the visa. So they recognized us a a de facto couple. We've also been together for almost 4 years.


----------



## Legend123

zai.01 said:


> Legend123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has gotten any Visa grants for a 309 that is from Syria?
> Would Love to hear your timeframe as there isn't many discussions about Syrian applicants.
> 
> I have been married for almost 1 year now and we are living together in Syria till my wife's Visa is granted. I put an agent to do all our paper's and we sent pretty much all documents the agent asked. We even did the medical for her even when they didn't request it. The agent asked me to send every document in one go. I even sent them proof of a rental application that we are living together in the same appartment and signed by the mayor of province Tartus
> 
> We applied start of Jan 2019 and been now waiting a bit over 8 months, and no contact, email, interview, nothing! Don't even know if their looking at our application yet
> 
> The Agent told me that the last Syrian female application he did took 9 months for a Visa grant. Could it be that because we are living together is why it's taking longer? Could it be because they wan't to focus on the people that are not living together yet so they don't end the relationship where the people living together takes longer because they see they are already together? I know also it's a High Risk Country, but so are so many other countries which have been getting their Visa within 9-12 month frame.
> I don't really wan't to cross the 1 year mark only because so we don't have to do the medical exam again as it is a 4 hour drive to Damascus. But not only that, just more for safety concerns as there have been increased activity of Israel strikes around Damascus
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. My fiance is Syrian and we are still waiting for his PMV 300 grant. Applied in December 2018 and still neither of us have been contacted.
Click to expand...

Did you apply through an Agent? And have you done the medical exam? If yes, did u do it on their request?


----------



## Benjamin2018

That’s correct✅


----------



## Benjamin2018

You don’t have to married just relationship is an important if you are in long relationship even you could granted 100 subclass straight away after 309 subclass.


----------



## T.G

cjtahil said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Overall it looks like they're still sorting out November applications through Beirut.. A while to go still for anyone who's lodged since then





Benjamin2018 said:


> Remember i told you before just live your normal life will come ,Now here is your grant ,congrats mate ,Happy for you✌.





SLBee said:


> T.G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Fiiinally!! I got my visa today. I am soooo happy!!!
> 
> Pmv applied in November 2018
> Interviewed 2nd of July
> 
> Good luck for the rest
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations TG. Wish you all the best for a beautiful future with your partner in Australia.
> Regards, SLB
Click to expand...




seyed said:


> T.G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Fiiinally!! I got my visa today. I am soooo happy!!!
> 
> Pmv applied in November 2018
> Interviewed 2nd of July
> 
> Good luck for the rest
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations!!!! what country did you apply from?
Click to expand...




Adeba said:


> Thats fantastic I've been following your posts!! Congratulations!! Good to see they are still working on visa in Beirut!!
> 
> Did your sponsor get interviewed too??
> How long have they given you to leave your
> Country?
> 
> 
> 
> T.G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Fiiinally!! I got my visa today. I am soooo happy!!!
> 
> Pmv applied in November 2018
> Interviewed 2nd of July
> 
> Good luck for the rest
Click to expand...




zai.01 said:


> T.G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Fiiinally!! I got my visa today. I am soooo happy!!!
> 
> Pmv applied in November 2018
> Interviewed 2nd of July
> 
> Good luck for the rest
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing. Congratulations. Was it pmv 300? I applied in December 2018 so I hope i'm next. Although we both have not been interviewed yet.
Click to expand...




Abbass abbass said:


> T.G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Fiiinally!! I got my visa today. I am soooo happy!!!
> 
> Pmv applied in November 2018
> Interviewed 2nd of July
> 
> Good luck for the rest
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! Hope we are the next seems like they are still working on November applications..
Click to expand...




collabusta said:


> T.G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> Fiiinally!! I got my visa today. I am soooo happy!!!
> 
> Pmv applied in November 2018
> Interviewed 2nd of July
> 
> Good luck for the rest
> 
> 
> 
> Hey congrats bud!
> 
> We applied for our 309 in November as well. I hope we're gonna get ours soon too.
Click to expand...

Thank u everyone &#128525;

Hope everyone gets thier visas very soon... 
AND THANKS FOR EVERY SINGLE PERSOM WHOM GAVE SUPPORT ON THIS THREAD ❤ 
It was really helpful thread... Got lots of Support, informations and patience

Greetings from my fiance and I.

T. G


----------



## T.G

Nats said:


> Congrats &#127882; T.G....
> I lodged my 300 visa in November hope it works out soon&#128076;


Hope u get yours soon as well


----------



## Adeba

Sorry you may have already answered this.. but with the interview we're you both interviewed? And what's your country of origin?



T.G said:


> Nats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats &#127882; T.G....
> I lodged my 300 visa in November hope it works out soon&#128076;
> 
> 
> 
> Hope u get yours soon as well
Click to expand...


----------



## zai.01

Legend123 said:


> zai.01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has gotten any Visa grants for a 309 that is from Syria?
> Would Love to hear your timeframe as there isn't many discussions about Syrian applicants.
> 
> I have been married for almost 1 year now and we are living together in Syria till my wife's Visa is granted. I put an agent to do all our paper's and we sent pretty much all documents the agent asked. We even did the medical for her even when they didn't request it. The agent asked me to send every document in one go. I even sent them proof of a rental application that we are living together in the same appartment and signed by the mayor of province Tartus
> 
> We applied start of Jan 2019 and been now waiting a bit over 8 months, and no contact, email, interview, nothing! Don't even know if their looking at our application yet
> 
> The Agent told me that the last Syrian female application he did took 9 months for a Visa grant. Could it be that because we are living together is why it's taking longer? Could it be because they wan't to focus on the people that are not living together yet so they don't end the relationship where the people living together takes longer because they see they are already together? I know also it's a High Risk Country, but so are so many other countries which have been getting their Visa within 9-12 month frame.
> I don't really wan't to cross the 1 year mark only because so we don't have to do the medical exam again as it is a 4 hour drive to Damascus. But not only that, just more for safety concerns as there have been increased activity of Israel strikes around Damascus
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. My fiance is Syrian and we are still waiting for his PMV 300 grant. Applied in December 2018 and still neither of us have been contacted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you apply through an Agent? And have you done the medical exam? If yes, did u do it on their request?
Click to expand...

Yes we applied through an Agent. As soon as he submitted our application he gave my fiance a number to take with him to do the medical in damascus so he has done it himself without their request. Everything is pretty much done and lots of evidence of ongoing relationship. It's just a matter of waiting..


----------



## T.G

Adeba said:


> Sorry you may have already answered this.. but with the interview we're you both interviewed? And what's your country of origin?
> 
> 
> 
> T.G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats &#127882; T.G....
> I lodged my 300 visa in November hope it works out soon&#128076;
> 
> 
> 
> Hope u get yours soon as well
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No problem at all, 
I was interviewed 'i am the applicant' only
And my country origin is Iraq
Applied through beirut office


----------



## Legend123

zai.01 said:


> Legend123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zai.01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legend123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has gotten any Visa grants for a 309 that is from Syria?
> Would Love to hear your timeframe as there isn't many discussions about Syrian applicants.
> 
> I have been married for almost 1 year now and we are living together in Syria till my wife's Visa is granted. I put an agent to do all our paper's and we sent pretty much all documents the agent asked. We even did the medical for her even when they didn't request it. The agent asked me to send every document in one go. I even sent them proof of a rental application that we are living together in the same appartment and signed by the mayor of province Tartus
> 
> We applied start of Jan 2019 and been now waiting a bit over 8 months, and no contact, email, interview, nothing! Don't even know if their looking at our application yet
> 
> The Agent told me that the last Syrian female application he did took 9 months for a Visa grant. Could it be that because we are living together is why it's taking longer? Could it be because they wan't to focus on the people that are not living together yet so they don't end the relationship where the people living together takes longer because they see they are already together? I know also it's a High Risk Country, but so are so many other countries which have been getting their Visa within 9-12 month frame.
> I don't really wan't to cross the 1 year mark only because so we don't have to do the medical exam again as it is a 4 hour drive to Damascus. But not only that, just more for safety concerns as there have been increased activity of Israel strikes around Damascus
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. My fiance is Syrian and we are still waiting for his PMV 300 grant. Applied in December 2018 and still neither of us have been contacted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you apply through an Agent? And have you done the medical exam? If yes, did u do it on their request?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we applied through an Agent. As soon as he submitted our application he gave my fiance a number to take with him to do the medical in damascus so he has done it himself without their request. Everything is pretty much done and lots of evidence of ongoing relationship. It's just a matter of waiting..
Click to expand...

Exactly like me! The Agent submitted the application, gave us a number for the medical exam, and it has a 1 year expiration date. I wonder if they can extend it if it passes the 1 year so we don't have to do it again. I also know someone in Syria that is still waiting as well. She applied for her fiance July 2018 and they both got an interview late July 2019. She got interviewed for 1 hour and a half and the applicant got interviewed for 30min. But we need to remember that everyone's case is different and every piece of evidence matter's. I think they also take time on other counties the Sponser visited even transits. They do security checks on every stop


----------



## zai.01

T.G said:


> Nats said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats &#127882; T.G....
> I lodged my 300 visa in November hope it works out soon&#128076;
> 
> 
> 
> Hope u get yours soon as well
Click to expand...

Any other grants from Nov/Dec applicants?


----------



## cjtahil

Looks like a handful of people from South Africa have had their 309/300 granted in the last week or so.


----------



## Adeba

So 11 months - was it front loaded? An did you apply via agent? What visa? 300 or 309



collabusta said:


> daryll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just receive the golden email yesterday! finally! thanks here! and good luck to all of you here!!
> 
> lodge sept 2018
> got interview august 7 2019
> got the golden email aug 15 2019
> 
> thank you here and god bless!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! I wish you and your family the best of luck with your future. Have a happy life ahead!
Click to expand...


----------



## collabusta

Hi everyone,

Just wondering, is there anyone here who has applied for a 309, but expecting a 100 (due to being in a long term relationship before lodgement)? We have applied for our 309 in Nov 2019 (we were married for 2+ years and have a child), and have received 2 RFIs in Jan and April, but haven't heard anything since. Both my spouse and I have been living outside of Australia since the application has been lodged.


----------



## cjtahil

collabusta said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wondering, is there anyone here who has applied for a 309, but expecting a 100 (due to being in a long term relationship before lodgement)? We have applied for our 309 in Nov 2019 (we were married for 2+ years and have a child), and have received 2 RFIs in Jan and April, but haven't heard anything since. Both my spouse and I have been living outside of Australia since the application has been lodged.


I'm guessing you mean Nov 18?
Definitely not expecting a 100 directly, however it would be awesome if they gave it to us up front along with the 309... No kids, been living together (offshore, the same as you) for two years and been married for almost as long..


----------



## Nats

they just called me from the embassy asking for the same freakin questions about me and my fiance when did we meet and stufff and they have a date mistakes i think im rly scared now wish me luck &#55358;&#56698;


----------



## Benjamin2018

Hi,same situation but I did lodged in jan2019.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Guys marriage is not important for them the important is long relationship and evidence ,and friend of mine granted 309 first and after 10 minutes 100 granted too .


----------



## Benjamin2018

Coming don’t worry too much be positive .


----------



## Adeba

Absolutely love your optimism! You must be living with your partner, but I do agree - it's only a matter of time, right? &#128578;



Benjamin2018 said:


> Coming don't worry too much be positive .


----------



## Adeba

Are you 110% sure you and your partner got the dates right? They are quite specific about this apparently! Be hopeful, Atleast you're getting some form of communication from them! We haven't heard anything since April. 
Good luck, keep us posted. 
Where r u applying from?



Nats said:


> they just called me from the embassy asking for the same freakin questions about me and my fiance when did we meet and stufff and they have a date mistakes i think im rly scared now wish me luck ��


----------



## Adeba

Sorry Beirut too- I'm
In that many forums I'm getting confused! Lol.



Adeba said:


> Are you 110% sure you and your partner got the dates right? They are quite specific about this apparently! Be hopeful, Atleast you're getting some form of communication from them! We haven't heard anything since April.
> Good luck, keep us posted.
> Where r u applying from?
> 
> 
> 
> Nats said:
> 
> 
> 
> they just called me from the embassy asking for the same freakin questions about me and my fiance when did we meet and stufff and they have a date mistakes i think im rly scared now wish me luck ��
Click to expand...


----------



## Nats

the wrong date was the paper that my fiance got from the priest he went to the priest on 26th of oct and it is written on the paper on the other side but on the front side they have mistaken in the church and printed out the date as it is on 24th of july which is wrong but everything else shows that he went there on the 26th of oct omg im stressed now and nervous scared to get refused of this mistake and its not our mistake we didnt notice it


----------



## Nats

check the difference i dunno what's next now


----------



## Benjamin2018

Yep I’m living in Sydney 9 years now and I’ve got 2 kids and my relationship start 2013 married 3 years ago did lodged jan 2019 .


----------



## Adeba

hhhmmm interesting, but you guys are definitely not married? So you applied in oct for 300 but your intended date of marriage was July 18? That's how they're reading it I assume? The intended marriage would need to be done after you apply? Otherwise you should've applied for 309, which won't backlog the current application you'll just need to upload correct form. Something like this happened to someone on this forum - but it definitely wasn't refused. So don't stress too much I'm sure its explainable.



Nats said:


> check the difference i dunno what's next now


----------



## Adeba

Hehhe no wonder the optimism, but thank you it's great! Wish all of us get our visa soon

QUOTE=Benjamin2018;1967465]Yep I'm living in Sydney 9 years now and I've got 2 kids and my relationship start 2013 married 3 years ago did lodged jan 2019 .[/QUOTE]


----------



## zai.01

Any PMV 300 December 2018 applicant grants from Beirut? I’m still currently waiting 9 months later... hoping we’re not too far off now 🙏


----------



## Nats

no we decided to get married on 2nd of june 2019 but they issues the paper with wrong date in the front page which is 24th july 2018 and right date on the back page which is yhe correct date 28th oct 2018


----------



## Aya Doori

Finallllyyyy our turn to celebrate! Visa granted on the 16th of september ! 
Here is our timetable:
Logded on 2/12/2018 
Request for more details from our case officer in May 2019 through immi 
Phone interview for applicant on 10/6/2019 
Another phone call ( some more questions maybe 2 ) on 12/6/2019
From june to september 16th no contact by the case officer or so .. on september 16th at around 11 am our case officer called my husband( applicant ) for 3 questions .. then an hour later we recieved the besttttttt email ever! The grannnnt It all took 9 months , If you need an advice just keep your application real and dont lie ever because you dont need to! and always updated and attach documents if you go on a holiday together or a wedding or so! Super happy and thankful! Wish you all get your visas granted soon! Guess its time for december 2018 applicants! Best of luck y’all


----------



## Nats

My Visa Got Granted I received the Golden Email today &#55358;&#56688;&#55358;&#56688;&#55358;&#56688;&#55358;&#56688;&#55358;&#56688;&#55358;&#56688;&#55358;&#56688;


----------



## zai.01

Aya Doori said:


> Finallllyyyy our turn to celebrate! Visa granted on the 16th of september !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our timetable:
> Logded on 2/12/2018
> Request for more details from our case officer in May 2019 through immi
> Phone interview for applicant on 10/6/2019
> Another phone call ( some more questions maybe 2 ) on 12/6/2019
> From june to september 16th no contact by the case officer or so .. on september 16th at around 11 am our case officer called my husband( applicant ) for 3 questions .. then an hour later we recieved the besttttttt email ever! The grannnnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all took 9 months , If you need an advice just keep your application real and dont lie ever because you dont need to! and always updated and attach documents if you go on a holiday together or a wedding or so! Super happy and thankful! Wish you all get your visas granted soon! Guess its time for december 2018 applicants! Best of luck y'all


Amazing congratulations! Is this from Beirut office? I also applied for the 300 back in December so you have given me so much hope. Although we both have not been onterviewed yet and my fiance (the applicant) is Syrian. That may explain the delayed process. What questions did they ask?


----------



## Benjamin2018

Finally, Happy for you congrats


----------



## Benjamin2018

Congrats mate


----------



## collabusta

cjtahil said:


> I'm guessing you mean Nov 18?
> Definitely not expecting a 100 directly, however it would be awesome if they gave it to us up front along with the 309... No kids, been living together (offshore, the same as you) for two years and been married for almost as long..


Yes, my bad, I meant Nov '18. If you don't mind my asking, did you apply in Nov 18 as well? I'm actually considering moving back to Australia and applying for a visit visa for my family.


----------



## collabusta

Aya Doori said:


> Finallllyyyy our turn to celebrate! Visa granted on the 16th of september !
> Here is our timetable:
> Logded on 2/12/2018
> Request for more details from our case officer in May 2019 through immi
> Phone interview for applicant on 10/6/2019
> Another phone call ( some more questions maybe 2 ) on 12/6/2019
> From june to september 16th no contact by the case officer or so .. on september 16th at around 11 am our case officer called my husband( applicant ) for 3 questions .. then an hour later we recieved the besttttttt email ever! The grannnnt It all took 9 months , If you need an advice just keep your application real and dont lie ever because you dont need to! and always updated and attach documents if you go on a holiday together or a wedding or so! Super happy and thankful! Wish you all get your visas granted soon! Guess its time for december 2018 applicants! Best of luck y'all


Great news, congrats!


----------



## collabusta

Nats said:


> My Visa Got Granted I received the Golden Email today ��������������


Awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Adeba

Did you get the 300 or 309 visa as your situation had changed?



Nats said:


> My Visa Got Granted I received the Golden Email today ��������������


----------



## nindiab

Many congrats guys ✈✈&#55358;&#56691;&#55358;&#56691;. 

Hopefully good news for everyone else soon !


----------



## Nats

subclass 300


----------



## Nats

Good everyone


----------



## Benjamin2018

Good news loading ....


----------



## zai.01

Benjamin2018 said:


> Good news loading ....


Hope so... Been waiting 9 months now so hopefully our turn is next &#128591;


----------



## nindiab

We’re approaching 10 months in a few days, interview was a few months ago. Hope we hear some good news too.


----------



## zai.01

nindiab said:


> We're approaching 10 months in a few days, interview was a few months ago. Hope we hear some good news too.


Hope you do get the grant soon! We haven't been interviewed yet at all and it's been 9 months. Not sure if that's normal but hoping for the best


----------



## Benjamin2018

Will come don’t worry guys be positive.
Have a nice weekend


----------



## SLBee

nindiab said:


> We're approaching 10 months in a few days, interview was a few months ago. Hope we hear some good news too.


Beirut is one of better AHCs. Hopefully, you will hear the good news soon. Median processing time for Beirut was 195 days in 17/18. Global processing for 75% applicants is few months away, 15 months.
All the best, SLB


----------



## zai.01

Benjamin2018 said:


> Will come don't worry guys be positive.
> Have a nice weekend


Thank you for your positivity &#128591;


----------



## zai.01

nindiab said:


> We're approaching 10 months in a few days, interview was a few months ago. Hope we hear some good news too.


Please keep us updated. Good luck


----------



## Benjamin2018

You are welcome mate ,I know everyone waiting for grant but if thinking every day may effect to mental health ,Eventually they will give our visa 10 or 20 month And I know is hard but what we can do ,we have to wait .just live your life and be positive ,good news coming guys .


----------



## Adeba

What is your country of origin? Seems like you're the first batch of December applicanta! Hoepfully more coming soon 
Was your visa 300 or 309?

QUOTE=Aya Doori;1967505]Finallllyyyy our turn to celebrate! Visa granted on the 16th of september !








Here is our timetable:
Logded on 2/12/2018 
Request for more details from our case officer in May 2019 through immi 
Phone interview for applicant on 10/6/2019 
Another phone call ( some more questions maybe 2 ) on 12/6/2019
From june to september 16th no contact by the case officer or so .. on september 16th at around 11 am our case officer called my husband( applicant ) for 3 questions .. then an hour later we recieved the besttttttt email ever! The grannnnt







It all took 9 months , If you need an advice just keep your application real and dont lie ever because you dont need to! and always updated and attach documents if you go on a holiday together or a wedding or so! Super happy and thankful! Wish you all get your visas granted soon! Guess its time for december 2018 applicants! Best of luck y'all







[/QUOTE]


----------



## nindiab

Any updates ?


----------



## Benjamin2018

I had phone call moment ago from Canberra asked me how did I met my partner after 3 years marriage and with two kids.
😄


----------



## cjtahil

Benjamin2018 said:


> I had phone call moment ago from Beirut embassy in Sydney asked me how did I met my partner after 3 years marriage and with two kids.
> &#128516;


Think that was a test to confirm your answers match those on the original application heh..

What else did they ask?


----------



## cjtahil

Benjamin2018 said:


> I had phone call moment ago from Beirut embassy in Sydney asked me how did I met my partner after 3 years marriage and with two kids.
> &#128516;


Also does this mean you're one of the first applicants from 2019 who has been contacted, specifically from the Beirut centre?


----------



## Benjamin2018

Other question was did I married before or any kids I said no married before and no kids


----------



## Benjamin2018

Mine wasn’t from Beirut it was from Canberra Australia because I’m living in Australia about 9 years now


----------



## Benjamin2018

And yes it’s correct I did lodged in early jan 2019


----------



## cjtahil

That's amazing, good to hear some movement finally. We applied in Feb '19 so here's hoping by some miracle our application gets looked at soon!


----------



## Benjamin2018

It was silly question from me I don’t know what should I say honestly my wife and 6 years in relationship married over 3 years and we have two kids and we bought house together in Sydney in (both name ) and also I’m living in Sydney about 9 years paying my tax working full time like Aussie idk but I’m not worry at all the most important is I have my own family and my kids around me 😃i pray for everyone to get the visa and come to the most great huge country in the world to build own family ,my brothers and sisters do not worry at all be strong and be positive I’m sure everyone will grant it soon 🤞😉


----------



## zai.01

Still waiting on my fiance’s pmv 300 to be granted, lodged in December 2018. Is it normal that neither of us have even been interviewed yet?


----------



## SLBee

Benjamin2018 said:


> Mine wasn't from Beirut it was from Canberra Lebanon embassy in Australia because I'm living in Australia about 9 years now


You mean the Embassy of Lebanon in Canberra asking these questions not the Department of Home Affairs. That is the Lebanese government is asking these questions. I'm surprised.


----------



## Adeba

What's your country of origin? Did you apply for 300 or 309?



zai.01 said:


> Still waiting on my fiance's pmv 300 to be granted, lodged in December 2018. Is it normal that neither of us have even been interviewed yet?


----------



## Benjamin2018

Sorry my bad I was working so i did not noticed 
Yea departman home affairs


----------



## Benjamin2018

When they called me my phone showed Canberra number so I guess maybe someone from Canberra anyway whoever idc.


----------



## zai.01

Adeba said:


> What's your country of origin? Did you apply for 300 or 309?
> 
> 
> 
> zai.01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting on my fiance's pmv 300 to be granted, lodged in December 2018. Is it normal that neither of us have even been interviewed yet?
Click to expand...

My fiance is from Syria so it goes through Beirut office. Applied for 300.


----------



## SLBee

Benjamin2018 said:


> Sorry my bad I was working so i did not noticed
> Yea departman home affairs


OK. Thanks. That make sense.


----------



## Benjamin2018

They going to process everyone application so now is jan 2019


----------



## SLBee

zai.01 said:


> Still waiting on my fiance's pmv 300 to be granted, lodged in December 2018. Is it normal that neither of us have even been interviewed yet?


Some get interviews bit earlier others get late interviews. It is bit random. Current global processing times for PMV are: 75% processed in 15 months and 90% processed in 22 months.

Check this thread for some information about PMV processing times:
https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/287589-lengthy-wait-pmv-visa.html


----------



## Benjamin2018

Friend of mine no interview no contact at all visa granted after 9 month from Germany


----------



## cjtahil

Benjamin2018 said:


> Friend of mine no interview no contact at all visa granted after 9 month from Germany


Applications from Europe and US come through much quicker unfortunately.. seeing turnaround time of 5-6 months...


----------



## SLBee

cjtahil said:


> Applications from Europe and US come through much quicker unfortunately.. seeing turnaround time of 5-6 months...


For 309, USA seems to be lot longer than Europe and Europe is comparable with Beirut.
Based on 17/18 fiscal year for 309 median processing times (i.e. 50% processed under):
Beirut 195 days
Berlin 191
London 191
Madrid 140 (bit lower)
Washington 358


----------



## Benjamin2018

I’m not talking about how quick was I was telling you guys friend of mine he didn’t hear any news no contact nothing at all for 9 month and granted his visa.


----------



## cjtahil

Global processing times have been updated.. 16 to 21 months now..


----------



## Karramy

I’m pretty sure the call would have been from the Beirut Embassy in Lebanon, however the calls are fielded through the Embassy in Sydney/Canberra hence the phone number coming up as an 02 number.


----------



## nindiab

My sister has also applied with her partner pmv300 in December 2018 and no contact or request for further evidence. I applied before in a week but we have gotten requested for further info and both our interviews 4 months ago and no contact since. 

I have been seeing visas being granted that applied after both my application and my sisters. Both through the Beirut office. 

I am currently in Beirut as the wait has been daunting to see my fiancé . I tried to make a appointment with our case officer but it got refused. Pray we get some good news before I have to leave back to Sydney in 5 days.


----------



## zai.01

nindiab said:


> My sister has also applied with her partner pmv300 in December 2018 and no contact or request for further evidence. I applied before in a week but we have gotten requested for further info and both our interviews 4 months ago and no contact since.
> 
> I have been seeing visas being granted that applied after both my application and my sisters. Both through the Beirut office.
> 
> I am currently in Beirut as the wait has been daunting to see my fiancé . I tried to make a appointment with our case officer but it got refused. Pray we get some good news before I have to leave back to Sydney in 5 days.


Your sister and I are in similar situations. We both lodged in December and have not been contacted yet. However, my fiance is Syrian. I'm not sure if it might be a factor as to why it's taking so long. Please keep us updated and goodluck &#128591; Hope you hear something before it's time for you to go back home.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Yes you are right I called back they said it was from Australian embassy in Lebanon .


----------



## Adeba

Looks like 17 months for 75% and 22 months for 90%.

Just check the immigration website on processing Times.
Updated 26/9/19.

QUOTE=cjtahil;1968267]Global processing times have been updated.. 16 to 21 months now..[/QUOTE]


----------



## JandE

Adeba said:


> Looks like 17 months for 75% and 22 months for 90%.
> 
> Just check the immigration website on processing Times.
> Updated 26/9/19.


subclass 309 - Partner (Provisional) Visa Processing Times.

75% processed in under 16 months. (July was 15 months)
10% processed in over 21 months. (July was 20 months)

Last updated: 26 September 2019 (for month ending 31 August 2019)

The 17-22 is for the subclass 300 - Prospective Marriage Visa .

Not much difference though.


----------



## Adeba

Does the processing time affect applications that have already been applied for? Or is it for future applications applying?

Eg when we applied for ours it was 15months - now it’s 17months? So do we go by 15 or 17 ?


----------



## JandE

Adeba said:


> Does the processing time affect applications that have already been applied for? Or is it for future applications applying?
> 
> Eg when we applied for ours it was 15months - now it's 17months? So do we go by 15 or 17 ?


The quoted processing times are always for those finalised in the previous month.

The future is not known, and depends on everyone's individual application.

If this month has more difficult applications than normal, then the average times will end up longer.


----------



## Adeba

So not really a true reflection then. It's early days of ours but doesn't seem to be any consistency - people applying in dec have theirs already and those in August still don't. No real answers from anywhere just a matter of waiting...



JandE said:


> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the processing time affect applications that have already been applied for? Or is it for future applications applying?
> 
> Eg when we applied for ours it was 15months - now it's 17months? So do we go by 15 or 17 ?
> 
> 
> 
> The quoted processing times are always for those finalised in the previous month.
> 
> The future is not known, and depends on everyone's individual application.
> 
> If this month has more difficult applications than normal, then the average times will end up longer.
Click to expand...


----------



## Aussie83

Adeba said:


> So not really a true reflection then. It's early days of ours but doesn't seem to be any consistency - people applying in dec have theirs already and those in August still don't. No real answers from anywhere just a matter of waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> JandE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the processing time affect applications that have already been applied for? Or is it for future applications applying?
> 
> Eg when we applied for ours it was 15months - now it's 17months? So do we go by 15 or 17 ?
> 
> 
> 
> The quoted processing times are always for those finalised in the previous month.
> 
> The future is not known, and depends on everyone's individual application.
> 
> If this month has more difficult applications than normal, then the average times will end up longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

They are a true reflection. They are actual averages.


----------



## Adeba

I don't think so... there's no consistency.



Aussie83 said:


> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> So not really a true reflection then. It's early days of ours but doesn't seem to be any consistency - people applying in dec have theirs already and those in August still don't. No real answers from anywhere just a matter of waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> JandE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the processing time affect applications that have already been applied for? Or is it for future applications applying?
> 
> Eg when we applied for ours it was 15months - now it's 17months? So do we go by 15 or 17 ?
> 
> 
> 
> The quoted processing times are always for those finalised in the previous month.
> 
> The future is not known, and depends on everyone's individual application.
> 
> If this month has more difficult applications than normal, then the average times will end up longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are a true reflection. They are actual averages.
Click to expand...


----------



## JandE

Adeba said:


> I don't think so... there's no consistency.


Some months are not much different to others.

But when more complex applications are received in one month, then the average for that month will blow out.

That may not change the processing times for the best applicants though.

Subclass 309 completions:

75% processed in under: 
August under 16 months. 
July under 15 months.
June under 15 months. 
May under 14 months.
April under 13 months. 
March under 15 months.

10% processed in over:
August over 21 months. 
July over 20 months.
June over 20 months. 
May over 19 months.
April over 19 months. 
March over 20 months.

There may be no consistency in the actual applications though. Which can of course cause the differences in actual times.


----------



## Adeba

You're a migration agent? Do you feel that they look at the applications in a sequence based on when they receive it? It looks like whoever applied in November (not all) were given grants in September (average 10months)and so the same thing will happen again - whoever applied in December 18 will also be looked at in October (again this is an average not every application). Can we be hopeful of accepting a 10 month sequential pattern??



JandE said:


> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so... there's no consistency.
> 
> 
> 
> Some months are not much different to others.
> 
> But when more complex applications are received in one month, then the average for that month will blow out.
> 
> That may not change the processing times for the best applicants though.
> 
> Subclass 309 completions:
> 
> 75% processed in under:
> August under 16 months.
> July under 15 months.
> June under 15 months.
> May under 14 months.
> April under 13 months.
> March under 15 months.
> 
> 10% processed in over:
> August over 21 months.
> July over 20 months.
> June over 20 months.
> May over 19 months.
> April over 19 months.
> March over 20 months.
> 
> There may be no consistency in the actual applications though. Which can of course cause the differences in actual times.
Click to expand...


----------



## JandE

Adeba said:


> You're a migration agent?


No. But have gone through this entire partner visa process and watched it all very carefully. We began in June 2015, and she got PR in February 2019. I spent many hours on this forum, and now seem hooked. However, I am now looking more closely at Citizenship threads...



Adeba said:


> Do you feel that they look at the applications in a sequence based on when they receive it? It looks like whoever applied in November (not all) were given grants in September (average 10months)and so the same thing will happen again - whoever applied in December 18 will also be looked at in October (again this is an average not every application). Can we be hopeful of accepting a 10 month sequential pattern??


No. I can't see any sequence. Other than that some of the best prepared applications are done pretty quickly, and most of the poorly prepared ones end up in the over 90% time line group.

If you have a good application, you stand a better chance of a faster process than some others.

Some countries have staff that process faster, some don't. I can imagine that some of the immigration staff might look at some applications, and immediately put them in the too hard basket, and choose an easier one to process. They are human too.

Some examples of the recent 309's finalised on this forum.

Recent 309 finalisations from Beirut.
8.1 months.
8.4 months.
8.7 months.
9.4 months.
11.0 months.

Recent 309 finalisations from India.
8.3 months.
17.4 months.
16.9 months.
17.2 months.
19.6 months.

Recent 309 finalisations from USA.
11.2 months.
11.2 months.
12.6 months.
11.2 months.
3.3 months.
.


----------



## collabusta

Any 309 applicants from Nov '18 still waiting?


----------



## zai.01

collabusta said:


> Any 309 applicants from Nov '18 still waiting?


No but i'm still waiting for my fiances 300 since December 2018 via beirut.


----------



## Adeba

Wow what a lengthy proxies but Atleast she has it now!

Amazing statistics - would the 300 be similar?



JandE said:


> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a migration agent?
> 
> 
> 
> No. But have gone through this entire partner visa process and watched it all very carefully. We began in June 2015, and she got PR in February 2019. I spent many hours on this forum, and now seem hooked. However, I am now looking more closely at Citizenship threads...
> 
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel that they look at the applications in a sequence based on when they receive it? It looks like whoever applied in November (not all) were given grants in September (average 10months)and so the same thing will happen again - whoever applied in December 18 will also be looked at in October (again this is an average not every application). Can we be hopeful of accepting a 10 month sequential pattern??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I can't see any sequence. Other than that some of the best prepared applications are done pretty quickly, and most of the poorly prepared ones end up in the over 90% time line group.
> 
> If you have a good application, you stand a better chance of a faster process than some others.
> 
> Some countries have staff that process faster, some don't. I can imagine that some of the immigration staff might look at some applications, and immediately put them in the too hard basket, and choose an easier one to process. They are human too.
> 
> Some examples of the recent 309's finalised on this forum.
> 
> Recent 309 finalisations from Beirut.
> 8.1 months.
> 8.4 months.
> 8.7 months.
> 9.4 months.
> 11.0 months.
> 
> Recent 309 finalisations from India.
> 8.3 months.
> 17.4 months.
> 16.9 months.
> 17.2 months.
> 19.6 months.
> 
> Recent 309 finalisations from USA.
> 11.2 months.
> 11.2 months.
> 12.6 months.
> 11.2 months.
> 3.3 months.
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## Adeba

Any correspondence at all? What's your country of origin?



collabusta said:


> Any 309 applicants from Nov '18 still waiting?


----------



## Sammm

Hello everyone 
Is there any other application from December still waiting for golden email?
As far as I know we have got 1 grant on 2nd December. Next waiting is Benjamin lodged on 7 Jan and been contacted last week. 
I Lodged w2 Jan. Received RFI end of July replied same day. Sponsor missed their call same day and no contact after that (phone call Friday night Aus time) 
All documents front uploaded. Aftermath contacts and travels being uploaded progressively up to April. RFI requested to upload contacts after April. So my suggestion is to upload your messages and contacts every 2 months or so. 

Wish you all have the golden email soon.


----------



## cjtahil

Someone who lodged 23rd Jan (Indian nationality, lodged from India) received their grant yesterday while applicant was onshore on a tourist visa...

Also have a 17th Jan applicant who received their grant on 24th Sep (same nationality and visa office as above)..


----------



## Sammm

I mean from Beirut. India’s timeframe is not the same Beirut. 
I reckon if applicant is onshore on a tourism visa Can’t have 309/300 grant unless leave the country and after a while visa will be issued. Hopefully officer would advise beforehand


----------



## cjtahil

Sammm said:


> I mean from Beirut. India's timeframe is not the same Beirut.
> I reckon if applicant is onshore on a tourism visa Can't have 309/300 grant unless leave the country and after a while visa will be issued. Hopefully officer would advise beforehand


Yes they inform you to leave the country within a certain timeframe and then issue the grant while you're overseas.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Onshore partner visa 820 no need to leave the australia only 309/300


----------



## JandE

Sammm said:


> I reckon if applicant is onshore on a tourism visa Can't have 309/300 grant unless leave the country and after a while visa will be issued. Hopefully officer would advise beforehand


Yes, they do notify the applicant to leave the country, so the visa can be finalised.

Once the partner visa is ready to be decided, you will get an email with words similar to this:


> _Circumstances applicable to grant a visa under Migration Regulation 300.411 states that an applicant must be outside Australia at time of grant.
> 
> We note that you are currently in Australia on a visitor visa.
> For your application to be finalised, please inform us of your expected departure date from Australia within 14 days of this letter.
> 
> Please note that failure to depart Australia within the validity of your health (date: xxxx) and character (date: xxx) clearances may result in your repeating these requirements._


Once you leave Australia you will get the decision, either grant or rejection. This can often be the next working day, but sometimes it might be a few weeks.


----------



## Legend123

Applied for my wife 309 on 2nd of Jan with all supporting document's including medical exam through an Agent. 9 months later and no contact whatsoever


----------



## cjtahil

Legend123 said:


> Applied for my wife 309 on 2nd of Jan with all supporting document's including medical exam through an Agent. 9 months later and no contact whatsoever


I'm a month behind you and ditto!


----------



## zai.01

Sammm said:


> Hello everyone
> Is there any other application from December still waiting for golden email?
> As far as I know we have got 1 grant on 2nd December. Next waiting is Benjamin lodged on 7 Jan and been contacted last week.
> I Lodged w2 Jan. Received RFI end of July replied same day. Sponsor missed their call same day and no contact after that (phone call Friday night Aus time)
> All documents front uploaded. Aftermath contacts and travels being uploaded progressively up to April. RFI requested to upload contacts after April. So my suggestion is to upload your messages and contacts every 2 months or so.
> 
> Wish you all have the golden email soon.


My fiance and I are still waiting for his pmv 300 visa grant. Lodged on the 20th December 2018. We have not been contacted at all so far, and all documents front loaded. He is from Syria, but application goes through Beirut office. Hoping we hear something very soon as we have been waiting for almost 10 months &#128591;


----------



## Adeba

Have you tried contacting the immigration? Or are you lodging with an agent?

UOTE=zai.01;1969001]


Sammm said:


> Hello everyone
> Is there any other application from December still waiting for golden email?
> As far as I know we have got 1 grant on 2nd December. Next waiting is Benjamin lodged on 7 Jan and been contacted last week.
> I Lodged w2 Jan. Received RFI end of July replied same day. Sponsor missed their call same day and no contact after that (phone call Friday night Aus time)
> All documents front uploaded. Aftermath contacts and travels being uploaded progressively up to April. RFI requested to upload contacts after April. So my suggestion is to upload your messages and contacts every 2 months or so.
> 
> Wish you all have the golden email soon.


My fiance and I are still waiting for his pmv 300 visa grant. Lodged on the 20th December 2018. We have not been contacted at all so far, and all documents front loaded. He is from Syria, but application goes through Beirut office. Hoping we hear something very soon as we have been waiting for almost 10 months &#128591;[/QUOTE]


----------



## Adeba

Hi,

If you front loaded what information would
They be requesting? Is your 300 or 309 and what's your country of origin?

UOTE=Sammm;1968797]Hello everyone 
Is there any other application from December still waiting for golden email?
As far as I know we have got 1 grant on 2nd December. Next waiting is Benjamin lodged on 7 Jan and been contacted last week. 
I Lodged w2 Jan. Received RFI end of July replied same day. Sponsor missed their call same day and no contact after that (phone call Friday night Aus time) 
All documents front uploaded. Aftermath contacts and travels being uploaded progressively up to April. RFI requested to upload contacts after April. So my suggestion is to upload your messages and contacts every 2 months or so.

Wish you all have the golden email soon.[/QUOTE]


----------



## zai.01

We lodged with an agent, and apparently if we try to contact the office, we will be rejected as we are still within the normal processing times. I still dont know why we haven't been interviewed at least. We have been in the unknown since we applied. Hoping we get a straight grant after the long wait. Only time will tell.



Adeba said:


> Have you tried contacting the immigration? Or are you lodging with an agent?
> 
> UOTE=zai.01;1969001]
> 
> 
> Sammm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> Is there any other application from December still waiting for golden email?
> As far as I know we have got 1 grant on 2nd December. Next waiting is Benjamin lodged on 7 Jan and been contacted last week.
> I Lodged w2 Jan. Received RFI end of July replied same day. Sponsor missed their call same day and no contact after that (phone call Friday night Aus time)
> All documents front uploaded. Aftermath contacts and travels being uploaded progressively up to April. RFI requested to upload contacts after April. So my suggestion is to upload your messages and contacts every 2 months or so.
> 
> Wish you all have the golden email soon.
> 
> 
> 
> My fiance and I are still waiting for his pmv 300 visa grant. Lodged on the 20th December 2018. We have not been contacted at all so far, and all documents front loaded. He is from Syria, but application goes through Beirut office. Hoping we hear something very soon as we have been waiting for almost 10 months &#128591;
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Legend123

Finally, some contact! I finally have been assigned a CO. Just received an email from my agent to provide more info. They only asked for a statutory Declaration for me (the sponser) to sign. 

Timeline

Country origin: Syria

Visa: 309 Marriage and living together 

DOL: 2nd Jan 2019 with all papers fully provided including medical exam 

First contact through email: 3rd October requesting more info

Will keep everyone updated


----------



## rfakhri

*Visa Grant Timeline*



abdoal3rs said:


> Any one has received a visa grant from Beirut office?


Hi Guys, thought I'd share my experience on the visa processing. I am a Lebanese citizen who acquired the Australian passport from by Dad by decent and my wife is Lebanese.
I was working in Qatar (she left Qatar to Beirut) when we applied for my wife's subclass 309 visa.
*Date applied: 23 September 2017*
After about a couple of weeks she got a call from the embassy and they asked her a few questions
Once we applied we were able to see the checklist of documents needed to submit and we started working on getting them.
We received a message to perform the Medical test and Biometric information which my wife did in Beirut
Make sure you get Police clearance for both yourselves and your spouse from ALL countries that you lived in for a period of 1 year (it doesn't have to be continuous 12 months, it's a cumulative period of 1 year). Especially if it is the U.S as in my case it took *3 months* to get it from the FBI in the U.S so this affected the timeline for submitting all documents.
*14 November 2017*: Received notification to supply police clearance from U.S for myself, and from Qatar for my wife
*27 November 2017:* Uploaded Police clearance for my wife
*March 13th 2018*: Received Police clearance from U.S and uploaded
*March 14th 2018*: Visa 309 granted for my wife.
Therefore in my case if I had know about the U.S Police clearance I might have gotten the approval in November 2017 instead of March 2018.

That's why my advice is to submit as much documents as you can even more than what they ask for to support your application and avoid delays.

I left to Melbourne on October 8th 2018, and on August 23rd 2019 I applied for my wife's subclass 100 visa and currently waiting for approval.

Hope this helps


----------



## rfakhri

My adivse to everyone is not to go through an agent, it's a waste of money. I did everything myself online. It takes you some work but at least you're in control of the application and you can always check the status of the application online whenever you want


----------



## collabusta

Adeba said:


> Any correspondence at all? What's your country of origin?


Yes, we received one general RFI in Jan, and one in April for a single document. Nothing since then. Country of origin is Pakistan, but we applied from Oman.


----------



## zai.01

Any updates?


----------



## Adeba

So not via Beirut embassy? Or does Beirut do Oman too??

QUOTE=collabusta;1969349]


Adeba said:


> Any correspondence at all? What's your country of origin?


Yes, we received one general RFI in Jan, and one in April for a single document. Nothing since then. Country of origin is Pakistan, but we applied from Oman.[/QUOTE]


----------



## nindiab

No grant for us so far, applied nov 2018 tri and interviews done 4 months ago


----------



## Karramy

Still waiting. Applied August 2018.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Hi how are you ? did they interview you yet?


----------



## Karramy

Benjamin2018 said:


> Hi how are you ? did they interview you yet?


No interview yet &#128542; only one RFI in November 2018. We've heard nothing since then.


----------



## collabusta

Adeba said:


> So not via Beirut embassy? Or does Beirut do Oman too??
> 
> QUOTE=collabusta;1969349]
> 
> Yes, we received one general RFI in Jan, and one in April for a single document. Nothing since then. Country of origin is Pakistan, but we applied from Oman.


[/QUOTE]

Yes, Beirut processes applications from Oman.


----------



## collabusta

nindiab said:


> No grant for us so far, applied nov 2018 tri and interviews done 4 months ago


May I ask if you have applied for 300 or 309?


----------



## collabusta

Karramy said:


> Still waiting. Applied August 2018.


If I'm not mistaken, you are applying for a 309 correct?


----------



## Karramy

collabusta said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting. Applied August 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, you are applying for a 309 correct?
Click to expand...

Yes we applied for the 309


----------



## collabusta

Karramy said:


> Yes we applied for the 309


My wife and I were married for 2+ years and have a child together. I moved from Australia to live with my family and we lodged our visa from outside in Nov 18. I am wondering if our circumstances are the same, it may explain the reason for the delay in both our cases.


----------



## Benjamin2018

They will don’t worry just keep add it on paper is very important anything you buying with your partner for example baby furniture or ticket for movie or holiday whatever show you and your partner name on the reciept or paper work


----------



## Benjamin2018

I have 2 kids married 3 years ago 7 years in relationship my wife Aussie and I’m living in Australia about 9 years and we bought the house together in Sydney and living in our new house about 2 years DOL early jan 19, 2 times asked for more photo and document and I had interview about 20 minutes 2 weeks ago.
Still Waiting .


----------



## Karramy

collabusta said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we applied for the 309
> 
> 
> 
> My wife and I were married for 2+ years and have a child together. I moved from Australia to live with my family and we lodged our visa from outside in Nov 18. I am wondering if our circumstances are the same, it may explain the reason for the delay in both our cases.
Click to expand...

We've been married 2.5 years, have a one year old child. I've stayed with my partner for up to 3 months previously but never lived together as he's from Iraq and it's just too unstable there for me and our child to feel safe.


----------



## nindiab

collabusta said:


> May I ask if you have applied for 300 or 309?


We applied for the 300


----------



## zai.01

nindiab said:


> collabusta said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask if you have applied for 300 or 309?
> 
> 
> 
> We applied for the 300
Click to expand...

Also waiting for 300 since December 2018 and neither of us have been interviewed yet.


----------



## Adeba

Are you both Syrians?
I'm now worried coz my fiancé was born in Lebanon but his father put 'syria' on his birth certificate (as his from there). How my fiancé was born in Lebanon and never been to Syria. He applied using his Lebanese Passport however I am now worried that we may also be delayed because of this.

UOTE=zai.01;1969811]


nindiab said:


> collabusta said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask if you have applied for 300 or 309?
> 
> 
> 
> We applied for the 300
Click to expand...

Also waiting for 300 since December 2018 and neither of us have been interviewed yet.[/QUOTE]


----------



## nindiab

Adeba said:


> Are you both Syrians?
> I'm now worried coz my fiancé was born in Lebanon but his father put 'syria' on his birth certificate (as his from there). How my fiancé was born in Lebanon and never been to Syria. He applied using his Lebanese Passport however I am now worried that we may also be delayed because of this.
> 
> UOTE=zai.01;1969811]
> 
> Also waiting for 300 since December 2018 and neither of us have been interviewed yet.


[/QUOTE]

were both lebanese !


----------



## zai.01

Adeba said:


> Are you both Syrians?
> I'm now worried coz my fiancé was born in Lebanon but his father put 'syria' on his birth certificate (as his from there). How my fiancé was born in Lebanon and never been to Syria. He applied using his Lebanese Passport however I am now worried that we may also be delayed because of this.
> 
> UOTE=zai.01;1969811]
> 
> 
> nindiab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> collabusta said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask if you have applied for 300 or 309?
> 
> 
> 
> We applied for the 300
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also waiting for 300 since December 2018 and neither of us have been interviewed yet.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

I am Australian (syrian background) and my fiance (the applicant) is Syrian and living in Syria.


----------



## Adeba

Oh ok so no obvious link between you and ninidiab - I just thought the delay may be for Syrian applicants but doesn't seem to be the case.? I guess we just have to wait.. our applications are front loaded so they may not even contact us until they give us the Visa! Hopefully!!!

UOTE=zai.01;1969929]


Adeba said:


> Are you both Syrians?
> I'm now worried coz my fiancé was born in Lebanon but his father put 'syria' on his birth certificate (as his from there). How my fiancé was born in Lebanon and never been to Syria. He applied using his Lebanese Passport however I am now worried that we may also be delayed because of this.
> 
> UOTE=zai.01;1969811]
> 
> 
> nindiab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> collabusta said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask if you have applied for 300 or 309?
> 
> 
> 
> We applied for the 300
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also waiting for 300 since December 2018 and neither of us have been interviewed yet.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

I am Australian (syrian background) and my fiance (the applicant) is Syrian and living in Syria.[/QUOTE]


----------



## zai.01

I really do hope it is a straight grant after the long wait. &#128591;



Adeba said:


> Oh ok so no obvious link between you and ninidiab - I just thought the delay may be for Syrian applicants but doesn't seem to be the case.? I guess we just have to wait.. our applications are front loaded so they may not even contact us until they give us the Visa! Hopefully!!!
> 
> UOTE=zai.01;1969929]
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you both Syrians?
> I'm now worried coz my fiancé was born in Lebanon but his father put 'syria' on his birth certificate (as his from there). How my fiancé was born in Lebanon and never been to Syria. He applied using his Lebanese Passport however I am now worried that we may also be delayed because of this.
> 
> UOTE=zai.01;1969811]
> 
> 
> nindiab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> collabusta said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask if you have applied for 300 or 309?
> 
> 
> 
> We applied for the 300
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also waiting for 300 since December 2018 and neither of us have been interviewed yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I am Australian (syrian background) and my fiance (the applicant) is Syrian and living in Syria.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Benjamin2018

Just updating you guys I had phone call at this afternoon from aus embassy in Beirut asked me more quiz and end of our conversation i said when i get my grant and she said soon.


----------



## collabusta

Benjamin2018 said:


> They will don't worry just keep add it on paper is very important anything you buying with your partner for example baby furniture or ticket for movie or holiday whatever show you and your partner name on the reciept or paper work


Agreed. We've actually uploaded heaps of highlighted receipts and joint account bank statements. We'e uploaded updated pictures as well a couple of months ago, as well as joint travel details. I'm planning on returning to Australia in 3 - 4 months and applying for a visit/tourist visa for them so they can stay with me while the 309 is in process.


----------



## collabusta

Karramy said:


> We've been married 2.5 years, have a one year old child. I've stayed with my partner for up to 3 months previously but never lived together as he's from Iraq and it's just too unstable there for me and our child to feel safe.


I've read on different forums that it really helps if the couple visits and stays with each other. I know it's not the easiest thing to do, but it does go a long way in proving a genuine relationship. Good luck to you both. I hope you guys gets yours soon.


----------



## collabusta

Adeba said:


> Are you both Syrians?
> I'm now worried coz my fiancé was born in Lebanon but his father put 'syria' on his birth certificate (as his from there). How my fiancé was born in Lebanon and never been to Syria. He applied using his Lebanese Passport however I am now worried that we may also be delayed because of this.
> 
> UOTE=zai.01;1969811]
> 
> Also waiting for 300 since December 2018 and neither of us have been interviewed yet.


[/QUOTE]

We're both from Pakistan. We're received 2 RFIs, but no interview yet, and no contact since April this year.


----------



## collabusta

Benjamin2018 said:


> Just updating you guys I had phone call at this afternoon from aus embassy in Beirut asked me more quiz and end of our conversation i said when i get my grant and she said soon.


Awesome buddy. Sounds like you guys are almost there. Hang in there!


----------



## Karramy

collabusta said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've been married 2.5 years, have a one year old child. I've stayed with my partner for up to 3 months previously but never lived together as he's from Iraq and it's just too unstable there for me and our child to feel safe.
> 
> 
> 
> I've read on different forums that it really helps if the couple visits and stays with each other. I know it's not the easiest thing to do, but it does go a long way in proving a genuine relationship. Good luck to you both. I hope you guys gets yours soon.
Click to expand...

Thanks Collabusta. We visit every 4-5 months and stay for 6 weeks at a time. I receive Centrelink benefits for my son and you're not allowed to be out of the country for more than 6 weeks otherwise they will stop payments. You also have to be back in the country for almost 4 months before you can leave again. Therefore we're doing the absolute best we can under the circumstances.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Thanks mate ,I wish everyone get they grant not just me no one here special ,And I’m sure it will be happen soon For everyone inshallah .


----------



## Benjamin2018

It’s very important to live together but in some case situation is different ,it’s all depends of your case officer .
Don’t worry coming soon


----------



## Ruz

Hi guys
Application lodged PMV300
: 21 Dec 2018
RFI from Beirut office: 30 Sep 2019, (the immi status changed to initial assessment).
After providing the documents it changed to further assessment on the same day.
Granted today (11 October 2019)
No interview required.
Sponsor an Australian citizen 
Applicant Iranian

Thanks for sharing information, you kept our hopes alive during the process 
Cheers!


----------



## Benjamin2018

That’s good keep updating them don’t wait for them to ask you or request more info send as much as you can to make your application stronger and don’t forget 309 subclass is take abit longer than 300 because you may eligible to grant 100 subclass straightaway after 309 grant.


----------



## Qadi91

Hey Everyone, Me and my wife started living together from 27/5/2017.
Married 22/9/2017.

DOL :3/3/2019
Two weeks after I submitted biometrics and health assessment done. 
Further assessment

Sponsor application lodged: 28/3/2019
Submitted 
5 stat dec.
A lot of photos 
My wife travelled to meet my family “ in jordan “ and her mom came to visit us in jordan too.
Everything uploaded and we have almost 99 documents on my application. From receipts to bank statements and car leases. also, visiting a lot of the archeological sites in jordan “ photos and tickets “. 
I would say we are a genuine couple.

What puzzles me is that if you were married for two years and you have a child you suppose to grant your PR (100) after the (309) quickly at the same day.
In my case here we been married for two years now and we have a child “ mutual commitment “ .. 

The Question is:
I’m I going to grant the PR straight away or I might be kicked out of this category “ 2 years + child = PR “ as I lodged my application when I was only married for 1 year and 6 months?

I granted a visitor visa 600 
4/7/2019
At the moment I’m here in Australia with my girls. And we travelled together back to aus. 
So now I’m 8m 12 days in.
And btw I’ve been checking comments here when the thread was 13 pages only.


----------



## Benjamin2018

No you are not going to get your Pr straightaway first you will grant 309 then maybe 10 minutes or six month or one year after grant your Pr depends of your case officer I’m living with my partner over 4 years I married three years ago I have 2 kids they born in Sydney with Australian birth certificate and passport and I’m living in Australia about 9 years and lodge my application jan 2019.


----------



## JandE

Qadi91 said:


> What puzzles me is that if you were married for two years and you have a child you suppose to grant your PR (100) after the (309) quickly at the same day.
> In my case here we been married for two years now and we have a child " mutual commitment " ..
> 
> The Question is:
> I'm I going to grant the PR straight away or I might be kicked out of this category " 2 years + child = PR " as I lodged my application when I was only married for 1 year and 6 months?


The 2 year+child rule normally applies at time of application.

I would assume a normal 309 application followed by the 100 application at 23/24 months after the 309 application date.



> When you *lodged your application*, if you had been with your partner for either:
> 3 years or more
> 2 years or more, and there is a dependent child from this relationship
> We *might *grant you the permanent visa immediately after we grant the temporary 309 visa.


You say you started living together from 27/5/2017. The marriage date is irrelevant.
You applied 3/3/2019, just under the 2 years.

But, did you prove that your relationship was classed as committed, prior to 3/3/2017, in your application? If so, you may still have two years prior to application.

If you did, you may still be eligible for the 100 on the same day as the 309. 
It is not vital that you are living together, for that commitment.


----------



## Qadi91

So do you think I didn’t proof we lived together from 25/5/2017 till we got married ? We got married on the 22/9 .. and we have a lot of proof for the visa .. before marriage and after .. and I keep uploading documents every month


----------



## JandE

Qadi91 said:


> So do you think I didn't proof we lived together from 25/5/2017 till we got married ? We got married on the 22/9 .. and we have a lot of proof for the visa .. before marriage and after .. and I keep uploading documents every month


To be in the two year time limit that you mention, at time of application, you needed committed relationship proof from 3/3/2017. Otherwise the normal wait for the 100 will apply.

From what you have said your relationship covers from 27/5/2017 to the application date of 3/3/19. Just over 21 months. Not quite the 2 years.

The question is; did you provide relationship proof for the period 3/3/17 to 27/5/17? In other words can you stretch it to cover a full two year period before 3/3/19.


----------



## Qadi91

Got you now ... even I saw several couples getting PR after 309 same day been living together less than two years and they have a child. 
That’s why I assumed I might get PR 100 straight away after 309. I got your point and thanks 🙂


----------



## zai.01

Congratulations. Happy for you. I also happened to apply on the 21st December 2018 through Beirut office but have not been interviewed yet nor been requested for more information. You really have given me hope though. Maybe my fiance's grant is not too far behind. &#128591;



Ruz said:


> Hi guys
> Application lodged PMV300
> : 21 Dec 2018
> RFI from Beirut office: 30 Sep 2019, (the immi status changed to initial assessment).
> After providing the documents it changed to further assessment on the same day.
> Granted today (11 October 2019)
> No interview required.
> Sponsor an Australian citizen
> Applicant Iranian
> 
> Thanks for sharing information, you kept our hopes alive during the process
> Cheers!


----------



## Benjamin2018

It’s happened to my mate in only two hours after 309 subclass.


----------



## collabusta

Karramy said:


> Thanks Collabusta. We visit every 4-5 months and stay for 6 weeks at a time. I receive Centrelink benefits for my son and you're not allowed to be out of the country for more than 6 weeks otherwise they will stop payments. You also have to be back in the country for almost 4 months before you can leave again. Therefore we're doing the absolute best we can under the circumstances.


Wow that is tough and it does sound like you guys are doing the best you can. Hang in there. I reckon you're going to get your 309 followed by the 100.


----------



## collabusta

Ruz said:


> Hi guys
> Application lodged PMV300
> : 21 Dec 2018
> RFI from Beirut office: 30 Sep 2019, (the immi status changed to initial assessment).
> After providing the documents it changed to further assessment on the same day.
> Granted today (11 October 2019)
> No interview required.
> Sponsor an Australian citizen
> Applicant Iranian
> 
> Thanks for sharing information, you kept our hopes alive during the process
> Cheers!


Excellent. Many congrats to you and your family. Stay Blessed, and remember the rest of us in your prayers!


----------



## collabusta

Benjamin2018 said:


> That's good keep updating them don't wait for them to ask you or request more info send as much as you can to make your application stronger and don't forget 309 subclass is take abit longer than 300 because you may eligible to grant 100 subclass straightaway after 309 grant.


Yes, you're right. Also, I feel that perhaps both of us living outside of Australia, and me (sponsor) having spent only 1 year in Australia may (possibly) give them the impression that we aren't too serious or perhaps in a hurry to move just yet, which is most definitely not the case.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Yes living together very important .


----------



## Karramy

collabusta said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Collabusta. We visit every 4-5 months and stay for 6 weeks at a time. I receive Centrelink benefits for my son and you're not allowed to be out of the country for more than 6 weeks otherwise they will stop payments. You also have to be back in the country for almost 4 months before you can leave again. Therefore we're doing the absolute best we can under the circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is tough and it does sound like you guys are doing the best you can. Hang in there. I reckon you're going to get your 309 followed by the 100.
Click to expand...

Yes it's not easy, however the visa guidelines state that as long as you have a justifiable reason for not being able to live together and can provide evidence that you are in constant contact and see each other when you can then you will still be assessed as having a relationship that is 'continuous and ongoing'. 
There is certainly no rhyme or reason as to why some people get their visas quickly where as others take a very long time.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Karramy it’s hard I know but don’t forget they not going to just grant us subclass 309 we are eligible for 100 straightaway after 309 that’s the reason for delay 🤞


----------



## Karramy

Benjamin2018 said:


> Karramy it's hard I know but don't forget they not going to just grant us subclass 309 we are eligible for 100 straightaway after 309 that's the reason for delay &#129310;


Inshallah that's the reason for the delay &#128591;


----------



## Benjamin2018

Inshallah coming soon.


----------



## Adeba

Hi just wondering, what sort of documentation did they request off you?

Was you visa processed via a migration officer alone? and was it front loaded?



Ruz said:


> Hi guys
> Application lodged PMV300
> : 21 Dec 2018
> RFI from Beirut office: 30 Sep 2019, (the immi status changed to initial assessment).
> After providing the documents it changed to further assessment on the same day.
> Granted today (11 October 2019)
> No interview required.
> Sponsor an Australian citizen
> Applicant Iranian
> 
> Thanks for sharing information, you kept our hopes alive during the process
> Cheers!


----------



## Qadi91

I haven’t used any agents, i front loaded everything from marriage certification / honey moon / lease agreements / traveling tickets .. and I did the medical examination straight away and the biometrics too .. ETC And my daughters passport and her citizenship by descent done two months after I lodged my application 309/100


----------



## cjtahil

Any movements this week? 8 months and counting now for us from lodging the initial application. However we submitted most documents closer to Jun/Jul/Aug and did the Sponsor Application around then too...


----------



## collabusta

Benjamin2018 said:


> Karramy it's hard I know but don't forget they not going to just grant us subclass 309 we are eligible for 100 straightaway after 309 that's the reason for delay &#129310;


Insha'Allah. That's what I'm hoping too.


----------



## Adeba

I have an issue - so the agent we’ve been using has been of no help at all! Responds to none of our queries or anything - he is well known ‘apparently’ but wha to unprofessional for my liking. Long story short ,how can I know the status of my application without having access to my IMMI account? It has only been 6 months for us and I’m not asking him questions about the timeline just what status our visa 300 is at on the immi account?
If I choose to remove his as my agent will that jeopardise our application? 

Please any advice will be appreciated and release some stress levels!


----------



## collabusta

Adeba said:


> I have an issue - so the agent we've been using has been of no help at all! Responds to none of our queries or anything - he is well known 'apparently' but wha to unprofessional for my liking. Long story short ,how can I know the status of my application without having access to my IMMI account? It has only been 6 months for us and I'm not asking him questions about the timeline just what status our visa 300 is at on the immi account?
> If I choose to remove his as my agent will that jeopardise our application?
> 
> Please any advice will be appreciated and release some stress levels!


I believe you'll need to fill out a form (956A I believe) and submit it to Homeaffairs. I know you can also transfer your application to a new immi account, but you'll need to provide some application details such as the application TRN. You may have the option to provide additional details, but you'll need to create a new account and try it out yourself because I don't quite remember all the details off the top of my head.


----------



## Sammm

Just create an account on Immi. By TRN you can import your application to your account and track the progress. It’s better to let your agent know if you want to change any thing on your application. If you only need to track the progress you don’t need to tell your agent. 
If you want to cancel your contract with agent then you have to fill the form.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Give sometimes to your agent don’t rush only 6 month mine changed after 9 month I’m sure if there’s any changes of your status he will notify you as soon as possible do not do anything just give abit time .


----------



## Aussie83

Adeba said:


> I have an issue - so the agent we've been using has been of no help at all! Responds to none of our queries or anything - he is well known 'apparently' but wha to unprofessional for my liking. Long story short ,how can I know the status of my application without having access to my IMMI account? It has only been 6 months for us and I'm not asking him questions about the timeline just what status our visa 300 is at on the immi account?
> If I choose to remove his as my agent will that jeopardise our application?
> 
> Please any advice will be appreciated and release some stress levels!


Just to let you know the status means next to nothing and don't provide any insight, information or indication on what is happening with your application


----------



## zai.01

Sammm said:


> Just create an account on Immi. By TRN you can import your application to your account and track the progress. It's better to let your agent know if you want to change any thing on your application. If you only need to track the progress you don't need to tell your agent.
> If you want to cancel your contract with agent then you have to fill the form


----------



## Qadi91

Hey everyone I have a good news,
Yesterday was the first RFI and the first contact with the CO.
17 Oct 2019
Dol :3/3/2019
Married, child. Front loaded application.
I got my further statement status after I did my biometrics and health assessment which is after a month of dol.

They requested a copy of the new passport as the old one is ending in 23/12/2019.
And colored police clearance.

The co L.


----------



## Adeba

He didn't provide us with the TRN and was offended when I asked for it. I do not want to do anything but view the status. However I've been told I can import it if it's lodged via an agent, so pointless to have. Just frustrated with not getting any response from our queries. 
I know it may not mean anything but Atleast I know if it's still sitting in the received pile, so we can go to option B and arrange for another holiday or whatever!

Patience is a virtues I've been told!



zai.01 said:


> Sammm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just create an account on Immi. By TRN you can import your application to your account and track the progress. It's better to let your agent know if you want to change any thing on your application. If you only need to track the progress you don't need to tell your agent.
> If you want to cancel your contract with agent then you have to fill the form
Click to expand...


----------



## Adeba

That is good news! God willing we all hear something soon! If the call for further information do the contact AUS time or Beirut time?



Qadi91 said:


> Hey everyone I have a good news,
> Yesterday was the first RFI and the first contact with the CO.
> 17 Oct 2019
> Dol :3/3/2019
> Married, child. Front loaded application.
> I got my further statement status after I did my biometrics and health assessment which is after a month of dol.
> 
> They requested a copy of the new passport as the old one is ending in 23/12/2019.
> And colored police clearance.
> 
> The co L.


----------



## Adeba

Interesting times for all.....

Lebanon is rallying for a revolution! Wonder if there’s be any one working on our grants in the comings days....


----------



## Benjamin2018

So? ,Nothing to do with embassy staff mate.


----------



## Adeba

lol, we hope so! The workers are lebanese citizens, so it may impact on them.



Benjamin2018 said:


> So? ,Nothing to do with embassy staff mate.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Co officer Australian Lebanese they living in Australia working in Beirut they paying tax to aus gov .


----------



## Benjamin2018

Check out this image


----------



## Benjamin2018

Yep unfortunately they were closed yesterday,
But google shows they are open on mon check the image i upload it moment ago.


----------



## zai.01

What a shame &#128542; Hope they do open up again on Monday. Been waiting 10 months now and still in the unknown. Trying to stay positive and hopeful &#128591;



Benjamin2018 said:


> Yep unfortunately they were closed yesterday,
> But google shows they are open on mon check the image i upload it moment ago.


----------



## Adeba

Yeah I figured it would be... let's hope they open on Monday!



Benjamin2018 said:


> Yep unfortunately they were closed yesterday,
> But google shows they are open on mon check the image i upload it moment ago.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Hope so too,But will be ok can’t be like that forever .


----------



## Qadi91

Hey guys,

I’ve received an RFI on 17/10/2019
Dol 3/3/2019.
Married over two years / Child / visitor visa 600 on shore at the moment. 
RFI was made by CO L.
Resend a colored non conviction letter
Renew your passport
Sign a stat dec that she said it’s attached but it’s not attached. How long does it take to get a grant after the RFI does it mean it’s close ?


----------



## Benjamin2018

My DOL jan 2019 RFI July 2kids married over 3 years in relationship 6 years living in australia 9 years two time interview and my partner and I bought house together in Sydney still waiting.
Just be patient .


----------



## Adeba

Embassy closed again today... do visa application get processed there? Who can we contact?



Benjamin2018 said:


> My DOL jan 2019 RFI July 2kids married over 3 years in relationship 6 years living in australia 9 years two time interview and my partner and I bought house together in Sydney still waiting.
> Just be patient .


----------



## Benjamin2018

If you type Australian embassy in Beirut in Facebook they update you but didn’t said about embassy close today in lebanon still the time is 11:55 pm Sunday so not Monday yet


----------



## Benjamin2018

Please check out this image embassy closed on Monday 21/10/2019 too.


----------



## Benjamin2018

I think they working in our application but for safety they closed the embassy door.


----------



## Adeba

Yep, I am now following this page. coincidentally when i clicked onto the website given on the Australian embassy website - it came up as 
[email protected].... so weird not sure what is happening exactly.



Benjamin2018 said:


> Please check out this image embassy closed on Monday 21/10/2019 too.


----------



## Adeba

Hopefully!! I felt things were looking good for the 2019 applicants!

Can't believe how many countries the Beirut embassy deals with for applicants!

The Australian Embassy Beirut which processes applications lodged for the following subclasses:

Child visas - (Subclasses 101, 102, 117 and 445) [Lebanon, Cyprus and Iran]

Partner visas - (Subclasses 300 and 309/100) [Lebanon, Cyprus, Iran, Iraq, Syria, Jordan, Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, Oman, Qatar, Kuwait and Yemen]

Refugee and Humanitarian visas - (Subclasses 200, 202, and 204) [Lebanon]

Temporary visas - (Subclasses 600, 601, 602, 400, 408 and 771) [Lebanon and Cyprus]

Resident return visas (paper only) - (Subclasses 151 and 155) [Lebanon and Cyprus]

Citizenship by Descent - [Lebanon and Cyprus]

QUOTE=Benjamin2018;1971149]I think they working in our application but for safety they closed the embassy door.[/QUOTE]


----------



## nindiab

Hey guys, no news from my end. Other then the embassy shutting today also(Monday ) even tho the airport is still operational some airlines are starting to stop flying into BEY. Qatar officially sent out their statement today that they will no longer fly into Lebanon from today onwards. The other airlines will follow.


----------



## Adeba

Wow really?? Hoepfully Amman or cario or turkey deal with our applications. If not I feel our visas will take even longer that the estimated timeframe.

I can't remember you're timeline, can you share with us again please if it isn't a bother?

QUOTE=nindiab;1971155]Hey guys, no news from my end. Other then the embassy shutting today also(Monday ) even tho the airport is still operational some airlines are starting to stop flying into BEY. Qatar officially sent out their statement today that they will no longer fly into Lebanon from today onwards. The other airlines will follow.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Benjamin2018

Everything will be settle soon I’m pretty sure,
Inshallah .


----------



## nindiab

Sure, applied 30 November 2018 pmv 300. 

Got the request for more info in May then the interview 24th of June. No news since


----------



## zai.01

Also waiting on subclass 300 Applied on 21 December 2018. No news for my fiance and I either.



nindiab said:


> Sure, applied 30 November 2018 pmv 300.
> 
> Got the request for more info in May then the interview 24th of June. No news since


----------



## MujtabaRasooli

Bez.moham said:


> I was thinking of applying for tourist visa during this period, is it possible to apply for a tourist visa and wait for the decision on this partner visa? When the visa is granted she can easily be overseas, since the applicant should be out of australia for the grant of this visa.


Hi. Most probably it will reject when you have a partner visa in the processing status.


----------



## Benjamin2018

In Amman Only visitor visas and student visas are processed there.


----------



## cjtahil

Global visa processing times have been updated. Specifically for 309, no change for the 75%, still at 16 months, whereas 90% has dropped from 21 months to 20 months.


----------



## collabusta

Hi guys,

Just an update on our case:

DOL: Nov 18
Type: 309

I received a call from the Beirut embassy late last week. The CO she said that they were finalizing our application and they needed me to update my police check since it had expired. I uploaded it the same day, but I haven't heard anything since, but I reckon it may have something to do with the protests.


----------



## nindiab

collabusta said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just an update on our case:
> 
> DOL: Nov 18
> Type: 309
> 
> I received a call from the Beirut embassy late last week. The CO she said that they were finalizing our application and they needed me to update my police check since it had expired. I uploaded it the same day, but I haven't heard anything since, but I reckon it may have something to do with the protests.


Good luck ! hopefully the golden email soon!


----------



## Karramy

collabusta said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just an update on our case:
> 
> DOL: Nov 18
> Type: 309
> 
> I received a call from the Beirut embassy late last week. The CO she said that they were finalizing our application and they needed me to update my police check since it had expired. I uploaded it the same day, but I haven't heard anything since, but I reckon it may have something to do with the protests.


That's great! Did you guys have phone interviews?


----------



## Benjamin2018

Mine everything done last month and two times interview they going to give visa I spoke them but because of protest they stop and embassy is closed today as well .


----------



## Karramy

When you have you interviews can you tell me roughly what time they call you? (Australian time). Is it at night?


----------



## Benjamin2018

They called me at 6pm first time and 5.30pm second time (Nsw time)


----------



## Karramy

Benjamin2018 said:


> They called me at 6pm first time and 5.30pm second time (Nsw time)


Thank you!


----------



## Benjamin2018

No prob mate.


----------



## collabusta

nindiab said:


> Good luck ! hopefully the golden email soon!


Thanks. I hope we all do!


----------



## collabusta

Karramy said:


> That's great! Did you guys have phone interviews?


Thank you. No, neither of us have had interviews.


----------



## Adeba

Just wondering...with the embassy been closed until further notice "(as per fb post)- if a visa was processed from Australia, would that also be affected due to the protests happening in lebanon?


----------



## Adeba

That's great news! Im sure your visa is in the pipeline of being granted soon- if it wasnt for the protest it may have been already!


collabusta said:


> Thank you. No, neither of us have had interviews.


----------



## collabusta

Adeba said:


> That's great news! Im sure your visa is in the pipeline of being granted soon- if it wasnt for the protest it may have been already!


Thanks.. I know, and it really bums me out, but since we've waited nearly 11 months, I guess we could wait a few more days! The Australian embassy website also says that they will remain closed until further notice. I guess we'll all just have to sit back and wait for things to get better in Lebanon, not just for us, but for the Lebanese people too!


----------



## Adeba

Most definitely! Still within the 15-19 months timeframe too. if it gets worse, i hope some other embassy takes over our applications, so it doesnt stretch the wait too long. need to remain hopeful!



collabusta said:


> Thanks.. I know, and it really bums me out, but since we've waited nearly 11 months, I guess we could wait a few more days! The Australian embassy website also says that they will remain closed until further notice. I guess we'll all just have to sit back and wait for things to get better in Lebanon, not just for us, but for the Lebanese people too!


----------



## Benjamin2018

Protest will stop can’t be like that and if they move our application to other country process will be longer than usual, that happened to one of my mate from Iran , Because the visa processing centre of embassy in Iran was corrupted. They had to close it and they notified him your process of visa will continue from Beirut .


----------



## Qadi91

If they moved out partner visas to Amman embassy as what it used to be before 12/2018 it would’ve been easier to get the grant soon.
I feel it’s not fair I’m Jordanian, and getting effected by the protesters in Lebanon..


----------



## Adeba

Lol, so your Jordanian and you feel its unfair that they are processing your visa in lebanon? We should feel its unfair as our embassy has taken on alot more countries visa applications to assist neighbouring country - as always very noble of the lebanese embassy! The protesting in lebanon is about their civil rights, especially for those working on our visa- the least we could do is support them



Qadi91 said:


> If they moved out partner visas to Amman embassy as what it used to be before 12/2018 it would've been easier to get the grant soon.
> I feel it's not fair I'm Jordanian, and getting effected by the protesters in Lebanon..


----------



## Benjamin2018

Come on guys Lebanon Jordan iran Iraq Syria black white ... all human and respect each other I’m not Lebanese I’m from Iran ,But respect the ppl in Lebanon they protesting for they right we should respect them and not just them we respect everyone I know everyone sick with visa processing what we can do just be patient .
Coming inshallah .


----------



## T.G

Hello everyone,

My friend applied for her fiancé from iraq,
He got refusal because when they applied they choose subclass 309 instead on subclass 300 and they requested them to apply for subclass 300, they got refusal on 23rd of October. Thats mean they are processing the visas applications... Its bad news about my friend.. but.. I Hope this will give relief for some of you...


----------



## Benjamin2018

That’s alright they will change subclass and your friend she can request again no need to pay again just mistake but better use agent.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Where was it from Beirut office ?


----------



## Adeba

The partner visa for Iraq citizens/residents is also processed in Beirut. So this is great news for us, God willing.



Benjamin2018 said:


> Where was it from Beirut office ?


----------



## Adeba

How long did they wait before getting the refusal? It could have been they didn't have enough proof to be approved for a 309, hence the refusal? What was their timeline like if you don't mind sharing?



T.G said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My friend applied for her fiancé from iraq,
> He got refusal because when they applied they choose subclass 309 instead on subclass 300 and they requested them to apply for subclass 300, they got refusal on 23rd of October. Thats mean they are processing the visas applications... Its bad news about my friend.. but.. I Hope this will give relief for some of you...


----------



## Aussie83

Benjamin2018 said:


> That's alright they will change subclass and your friend she can request again no need to pay again just mistake but better use agent.


They don't "just change" a visa class


----------



## Benjamin2018

Actually they do, AAT.


----------



## T.G

Benjamin2018 said:


> Where was it from Beirut office ?


Yes it was beirut office


----------



## T.G

They applied on 21st of November 2018 
Interview mid of August 
Actually they are engaged and they have enough proofs .. Its just they didn't choose the right subclass when they applied



Adeba said:


> How long did they wait before getting the refusal? It could have been they didn't have enough proof to be approved for a 309, hence the refusal? What was their timeline like if you don't mind sharing?
> 
> 
> 
> T.G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> My friend applied for her fiancé from iraq,
> He got refusal because when they applied they choose subclass 309 instead on subclass 300 and they requested them to apply for subclass 300, they got refusal on 23rd of October. Thats mean they are processing the visas applications... Its bad news about my friend.. but.. I Hope this will give relief for some of you...
Click to expand...


----------



## T.G

They are requested to change the subclass and pay 555 dollars only. They did not request from them anything else 


Aussie83 said:


> Benjamin2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's alright they will change subclass and your friend she can request again no need to pay again just mistake but better use agent.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't "just change" a visa class
Click to expand...


----------



## Benjamin2018

Trust me your friend no need to pay tell her use agent .


----------



## zai.01

So does that mean processing from Beirut is up and running? Still waiting since Dec 2018 for PMV 300


----------



## JandE

T.G said:


> They are requested to change the subclass and pay 555 dollars only. They did not request from them anything else


That's a good option, and much better than paying for an AAT. I think that's about $1,800 + any agents costs, and takes ages.

Not even sure an AAT would even be successful.


----------



## Benjamin2018

You can reduce AAT fee by writing letter and attach financial hardship ,and you can pay agent fee monthly better than lump sum ($555).


----------



## nindiab

Were still waiting on ours!


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

Qadi91 said:


> If they moved out partner visas to Amman embassy as what it used to be before 12/2018 it would've been easier to get the grant soon.
> I feel it's not fair I'm Jordanian, and getting effected by the protesters in Lebanon..


Yep! Its unfair, my partner is Egyptian and living in UAE and now affected by Lebs protesting!


----------



## Adeba

Has anyone contacted their agent to see if the embassy has contacted them to advise about their closure? We are only going off what the Facebook post of the embassy’s page. We contacted our agent, but he has not returned our calls and messages as per usual! 

If anyone is dealing with an agent, might be worth seeing what’s going on and sharing with us here on the forum 

TIA
It’s been 6 months today since DOL!


----------



## collabusta

According to the embassy's FB page, it was closed on the 22nd, and starting the 23rd, it will remain closed until further notice. Their website has the same message posted right on the front page. I believe it has been closed since the 17th or 18th and will remain closed until the situation improves, hopefully soon insha'Allah.


----------



## Adeba

I think the officially closed on the 23/10- because i know someone who got their visa on that day. That was the last i hear of anything coming from the embassy in lebanon.



collabusta said:


> According to the embassy's FB page, it was closed on the 22nd, and starting the 23rd, it will remain closed until further notice. Their website has the same message posted right on the front page. I believe it has been closed since the 17th or 18th and will remain closed until the situation improves, hopefully soon insha'Allah.


----------



## zai.01

Is it true that our applications may be processed elsewhere due to embassy being closed? I really hope our applications are being sent to another country because it’s sad to think since the protests in Lebanon that our applications are just sitting there. Such wasted time, but hopefully that’s not the case. 🙏


----------



## Adeba

If you're using an agent - try ask them they would have received some correspondence if this was the case? I've asked our agent and to no surprise I haven't heard back from him. The only concern is if that's the case it may even prolong our waiting period more, so hoepfully it's not true.

QUOTE=zai.01;1972033]Is it true that our applications may be processed elsewhere due to embassy being closed? I really hope our applications are being sent to another country because it's sad to think since the protests in Lebanon that our applications are just sitting there. Such wasted time, but hopefully that's not the case. &#128591;[/QUOTE]


----------



## Karramy

I agree that it’s unfair our applications will be affected because of the protesting. Given all applications are electronic these days surely immigration staff in Australia could fill the void until the embassy reopens in Beirut. Hopefully they can continue working on our applications soon.


----------



## cjtahil

Any updates here?


----------



## nindiab

I saw on the news that the banks will reopen this coming Friday. I think that men’s the embassy should open also ??


----------



## cjtahil

nindiab said:


> I saw on the news that the banks will reopen this coming Friday. I think that men's the embassy should open also ??


I just looked it up, turns out the banks opened yesterday however the embassy's official website still shows as "closed until further notice".


----------



## nindiab

I hope they open up soon and we can hear some good news


----------



## Adeba

If anyone get any correspondence from the Beirut embassy please share it here as we are all obviously very anxious of the unknown. I have emailed the embassy but no response as yet.


----------



## Karramy

I’m feeling the same. I emailed them as well with no response.


----------



## zai.01

Adeba said:


> If anyone get any correspondence from the Beirut embassy please share it here as we are all obviously very anxious of the unknown. I have emailed the embassy but no response as yet.


Will do &#128591;


----------



## Benjamin2018

I’m very patient person and respectful but this is ridiculous ,The protest going on and on never stop they must transfer all subclass visa processing to Jordan or turkey ... respect Lebanese ppl🙏.


----------



## Adeba

Totally agree, Turkey citizens are getting there visas done in under 6 months! I have two friends who's fiancé's have Received their visa already and they applied in April 2019. I am
Lebanese and appalled to say the least - The embassy needs to have a plan B!

UOTE=Benjamin2018;1972517]I'm very patient person and respectful but this is ridiculous ,The protest going on and on never stop they must transfer all subclass visa processing to Jordan or turkey ... respect Lebanese ppl&#128591;.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Benjamin2018

I’m living in Sydney about 9 years I’ve got two kids born and raised in Sydney I bought house with my partner in Sydney 6 years in relationship married over 3 years applied for 309/100 in jan 2019 two times interview app status :further assessment still waiting .


----------



## Karramy

Has anyone tried calling the Immigration call centre here in Australia to try and get some answers?


----------



## Benjamin2018

I don’t think they answer for offshore partner visa but I can try on Friday I might go to Lee street sydney immigration.


----------



## seyed

Hey guys good news don't stress the Beirut office is back up and running inshallah good news coming soon


----------



## Karramy

Benjamin2018 said:


> I don't think they answer for offshore partner visa but I can try on Friday I might go to Lee street sydney immigration.


Yeah I'm thinking I might try to call them when I have time on Thursday. The embassy has been closed for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Karramy

seyed said:


> Hey guys good news don't stress the Beirut office is back up and running inshallah good news coming soon


Great news! Thanks for the update Seyed!


----------



## Adeba

InshAllah... how do you know this? Reliable source?



seyed said:


> Hey guys good news don't stress the Beirut office is back up and running inshallah good news coming soon


----------



## seyed

Got a phone call today, they asked for something



Adeba said:


> InshAllah... how do you know this? Reliable source?
> 
> 
> 
> seyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys good news don't stress the Beirut office is back up and running inshallah good news coming soon
Click to expand...


----------



## Benjamin2018

They should grant everyone visa next month is Christmas ,Boxing day ,and new year they will be close by 24th of dec and new year .
Hopefully everyone recieve good news before next years .


----------



## collabusta

seyed said:


> Got a phone call today, they asked for something


That's excellent. Insha'Allah we will all get our grants very soon!


----------



## seyed

Inshallah cause its been a lonnngggggg 13 months


----------



## Legend123

seyed said:


> Hey guys good news don't stress the Beirut office is back up and running inshallah good news coming soon


So you mean to say they have the embassy closed, but they are working behind the scenes? So their probably still working within the facility or in a different location. I really hope so! For the least, that's good news!

If anyone else keeps getting correspondence, then let us know! That way, we wouldn't have to worry about the embassy being closed if their just not accepting anyone to come straight to there door step. But they also maybe don't wan't to let anyone know they are working in the facility for their own security reasons


----------



## Adeba

Yay! That is awesome news!! good luck! What is your timeline if you dont mind reposting?



seyed said:


> Got a phone call today, they asked for something


----------



## Karramy

Info about the Beirut Embassy


----------



## mabel.1965

I been waiting for 14 months and 7 days from Beirut embassy so do you thinks guys my visa will be granted soon or its might be rejected after all this waiting time i got FRI November last year for medical and pcc after that since year heard nothing


----------



## nindiab

mabel.1965 said:


> I been waiting for 14 months and 7 days from Beirut embassy so do you thinks guys my visa will be granted soon or its might be rejected after all this waiting time i got FRI November last year for medical and pcc after that since year heard nothing


What visa did you apply for may i ask ?


----------



## mabel.1965

I applied for 309 visa 31/08/2018


----------



## Karramy

mabel.1965 said:


> I applied for 309 visa 31/08/2018


I'm in the same situation. It has been 15 months. RFI last November and nothing since.


----------



## mabel.1965

So we are the same I don’t know why very slow some applications applied after us and got visa granted I submitted everything and medical and pcc inshallah we all will hear good news soon


----------



## Karramy

mabel.1965 said:


> So we are the same I don't know why very slow some applications applied after us and got visa granted I submitted everything and medical and pcc inshallah we all will hear good news soon


Inshallah Mabel. I don't know why either. We front loaded everything so now we will need to do police check and medical again because they expired in August. 15 months is such a long time to wait. We applied for 309 too.


----------



## mabel.1965

Yes if they ask we have to do it again just wait for request


----------



## Karramy

mabel.1965 said:


> Yes if they ask we have to do it again just wait for request


Yes. This time we will be waiting for the request before my husband does the medical and gets the police clearance.


----------



## Adeba

What is your country of origin? Karramy and Mabel?


----------



## mabel.1965

I am Egyptian when I applied i was in Qatar that’s why my application in Beirut office


----------



## Karramy

Adeba said:


> What is your country of origin? Karramy and Mabel?


I'm Australian and my husband is Iraqi.


----------



## seyed

Just a question do you guys live with your partners offshore or have any children?


----------



## Karramy

seyed said:


> Just a question do you guys live with your partners offshore or have any children?


We have one child together and currently don't live together but have lived together temporarily previously.


----------



## Benjamin2018

It’s not about you living together or having independent I’m living with my wife over 6 years in Sydney we married 3 years ago and we have 2 kids together DOF jan 2019 2 times interview we bought house in our name both name I’m living 9 years in sydney still nothing .


----------



## seyed

That's unusual they really should prioritize you guys considering you're a family that's been apart for over 15 months now where as you see fiancés and recently married couples getting their visas fast. Honestly people like you need send a feedback and complain. Inshallah you guys get reunited soon.



Karramy said:


> seyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a question do you guys live with your partners offshore or have any children?
> 
> 
> 
> We have one child together and currently don't live together but have lived together temporarily previously.
Click to expand...


----------



## seyed

Actually it does make a difference considering your case and their case it's easily said the done especially when you are living in australia with your partner by your side but being far from you wife and children is harder said then done! I recently left my husband to go back to australia because of medical reasons and to be honest after 3 years of living together its really hard to go through it. But I constantly informed the embassy with proof and after 8 months they said they are finalizing our case. Karramy dont just email them but send them a feedback through your immi account inshallah you get an answer.



Benjamin2018 said:


> It's not about you living together or having independent I'm living with my wife over 6 years in Sydney we married 3 years ago and we have 2 kids together DOF jan 2019 2 times interview we bought house in our name both name I'm living 9 years in sydney still nothing .


----------



## Karramy

seyed said:


> Actually it does make a difference considering your case and their case it's easily said the done especially when you are living in australia with your partner by your side but being far from you wife and children is harder said then done! I recently left my husband to go back to australia because of medical reasons and to be after 3 years of living together its really hard to go through it. But I constantly informed the embassy with proof and after 8 months they said they are finalizing our case. Karramy dont just email them but send then a feedback through your immi account inshallah you get an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about you living together or having independent I'm living with my wife over 6 years in Sydney we married 3 years ago and we have 2 kids together DOF jan 2019 2 times interview we bought house in our name both name I'm living 9 years in sydney still nothing .
Click to expand...

Ok! I will do that tonight. I will try anything. The wait is getting harder and harder.


----------



## collabusta

Hi guys,

Just an update. We sent out an email a couple of days ago requesting an update on our case since we were contacted a couple of weeks ago (before the demonstrations in Lebanon) to provide a police clearance. We received we a response today asking for another police clearance certificate which has expired.


----------



## nindiab

Our medical expires on the 19 th of December, we will be 1 year on the 30 of November. Inshallah we get in before they expire or we also have to get it all done again including the police check. Inshallah soon


----------



## Adeba

Good stuff! Nice to see they do respond so emails! Positive feels! Those who applied in November should be getting them soon hopefully.

QUOTE=collabusta;1972853]Hi guys,

Just an update. We sent out an email a couple of days ago requesting an update on our case since we were contacted a couple of weeks ago (before the demonstrations in Lebanon) to provide a police clearance. We received we a response today asking for another police clearance certificate which has expired.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Adeba

I wouldn't do anything unless they request it - our agent said if it's 3-6 months expired they most likely won't request another medical just a police clearance report, generally. hopefully you get your visa before that time!

UOTE=nindiab;1972885]Our medical expires on the 19 th of December, we will be 1 year on the 30 of November. Inshallah we get in before they expire or we also have to get it all done again including the police check. Inshallah soon[/QUOTE]


----------



## Benjamin2018

Yes agree we shouldn’t even asked them for pcc and medical certificate if they request then we do .


----------



## Qadi91

DOL : for 309/100 .. 3/3/2019
RFI : 17/10/2019
Passport renewal + coloured police clearance + character stat dec 
Reply from CO : 8/11/2019
145 + documents uploaded by both sponsor (50) and the applicant (95)

When I send an email to ask about the type of stat dec, I also showed interest to be assessed for the 100 visa. 

The character stat dec is it a PR/100 Requirement ? Or it’s okay to be asked by the CO to complete one for the 309/TR ?!


----------



## cjtahil

This is from the website of the Australian embassy in Lebanon:

"Visa processing has continued at a reduced rate throughout recent weeks. Unless advised, client applications have not been transferred and are continuing to be processed in Beirut."


----------



## Benjamin2018

If anyone living in Sydney let me know we can catch up for coffee .


----------



## Adeba

Has anyone heard anything from the embassy since they've re-opened?


----------



## nindiab

Adeba said:


> Has anyone heard anything from the embassy since they've re-opened?


Nothing from my end


----------



## Karramy

nindiab said:


> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard anything from the embassy since they've re-opened?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing from my end
Click to expand...

Nothing here either. I did submit a complaint and had a response to that but it was just a generic response telling me that we are still within processing times.


----------



## collabusta

Hi everyone. We have some wonderful news! We have been granted both 309 and 100 visas today. Here are our details:

DOL: Nov '18
1st RFI: Feb '19
2nd RFI: April '19
3rd RFI (phone call): Oct '19
Visa grated: 13 Nov '19

Thank you all for your wonderful support and I wish all of you the very best. My prayers are will all of you. May you all get your visa grants soon and become united with your respective families. Good luck!


----------



## cjtahil

collabusta said:


> Hi everyone. We have some wonderful news! We have been granted both 309 and 100 visas today. Here are our details:
> 
> DOL: Nov '18
> 1st RFI: Feb '19
> 2nd RFI: April '19
> 3rd RFI (phone call): Oct '19
> Visa grated: 13 Nov '19
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful support and I wish all of you the very best. My prayers are will all of you. May you all get your visa grants soon and become united with your respective families. Good luck!


Congrats! Finally some movement. Could you share what the two RFIs were for? Thanks


----------



## Benjamin2018

Many Congrats happy for you


----------



## Benjamin2018

But you didn’t apply from Beirut office is that correct ?


----------



## Karramy

collabusta said:


> Hi everyone. We have some wonderful news! We have been granted both 309 and 100 visas today. Here are our details:
> 
> DOL: Nov '18
> 1st RFI: Feb '19
> 2nd RFI: April '19
> 3rd RFI (phone call): Oct '19
> Visa grated: 13 Nov '19
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful support and I wish all of you the very best. My prayers are will all of you. May you all get your visa grants soon and become united with your respective families. Good luck!


Congratulations!


----------



## nindiab

Congratulations!!! I pray we all hear good news soon also


----------



## Adeba

Fantastic news!!! Congratulations! What was your country of origin?



collabusta said:


> Hi everyone. We have some wonderful news! We have been granted both 309 and 100 visas today. Here are our details:
> 
> DOL: Nov '18
> 1st RFI: Feb '19
> 2nd RFI: April '19
> 3rd RFI (phone call): Oct '19
> Visa grated: 13 Nov '19
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful support and I wish all of you the very best. My prayers are will all of you. May you all get your visa grants soon and become united with your respective families. Good luck!


----------



## hyrola

*Embassy question and Complaint against agent*

Hello All, 
I'm still within the processing time. I lodged my application 29th of March, 2019. I need to know a few things, preferably someone that has experienced these things.

1 - I have a complaint against my former migration agent who stuffed up my 1st application. I have yet to receive a response from OMARA in regards to the complaint. My agent has sent numerous enquiries to the embassy but no replies, whereas other clients of theirs have received a response. Does anyone know if the embassy delays the visa due to this complaint? And Why I'm not getting a response?

2 - This more of an emotional response and a typical Lebanese thing to ask. I might be travelling to Lebanon to see my wife for Christmas. Everyone (family & friends) keeps telling me to visit the embassy and tell them the situation of our case and also with the civil unrest and protest. Apparently, many have had there visa approved this way by visiting the embassy. What do you think? I heard its hard to get an appointment with the embassy. I'm really stuck with this.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Karramy our turn now we should grant 100 .
Inshallah sooon🙏


----------



## Karramy

Benjamin2018 said:


> Karramy our turn now we should grant 100 .
> Inshallah sooon&#128591;


Inshallah Benjamin&#128591; 15.5 months for us now. Our son just turned one too.


----------



## collabusta

cjtahil said:


> Congrats! Finally some movement. Could you share what the two RFIs were for? Thanks


Thank you. The first one was more of a general email requesting us to upload all documents. The second one was for my wife's ID card. The third one (phone call) was to request an expired PCC for both of us. We received our grant the same day we uploaded the PCCs.


----------



## collabusta

Benjamin2018 said:


> But you didn't apply from Beirut office is that correct ?


Thank you. Actually we applied from Oman, which is served through the Beirut office.


----------



## collabusta

Karramy said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## collabusta

nindiab said:


> Congratulations!!! I pray we all hear good news soon also


Thank you! I wish and pray you all hear some good news with regard to your visas as well!


----------



## collabusta

Adeba said:


> Fantastic news!!! Congratulations! What was your country of origin?


Thank you! Our country of origin is Pakistan, however, we applied from Oman.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Hopefully before Christmas and new year Inshallah.


----------



## cjtahil

Bit early in the week but has anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## hoda.

Hi Everyone, 
I have been reading the posts here. 
I applied through Beirut for 300 Visa. 

I just wanted to question did anyone tried calling the immigration here if so did they give you an answer or any direction about your application?

it has been 5 Month since I applied i know its not long time compare to you guys. The current situation in Iraq is dangerous I don't know if that make difference in the process time.


----------



## nindiab

hoda. said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have been reading the posts here.
> I applied through Beirut for 300 Visa.
> 
> I just wanted to question did anyone tried calling the immigration here if so did they give you an answer or any direction about your application?
> 
> it has been 5 Month since I applied i know its not long time compare to you guys. The current situation in Iraq is dangerous I don't know if that make difference in the process time.


Hi Hoda, I called when thje protest began in lebanon to the sydney immigration they said they will only escalte the case and of course put it as priority if you can prove that your partner is in danger. i asked what evidence they needed and they said they can not tell me but they will either approve it or tell me that im still in processing times. i didnt end up sending and evidence as their office opened back up, in 11 days ill be at 1 year !


----------



## hoda.

nindiab said:


> Hi Hoda, I called when thje protest began in lebanon to the sydney immigration they said they will only escalte the case and of course put it as priority if you can prove that your partner is in danger. i asked what evidence they needed and they said they can not tell me but they will either approve it or tell me that im still in processing times. i didnt end up sending and evidence as their office opened back up, in 11 days ill be at 1 year !


Thank you very much for replying so fast. 
Lets hope they will look at it soon, a year is long time. 
The situation in Iraq really bad now. How can we prove that they are in danger like everyone else in Iraq.


----------



## nindiab

hoda. said:


> Thank you very much for replying so fast.
> Lets hope they will look at it soon, a year is long time.
> The situation in Iraq really bad now. How can we prove that they are in danger like everyone else in Iraq.


No Worries

In My opinion things like screenshots of news reports and press images etc, honeslty not sure what else would be considered as evidence?


----------



## Karramy

hoda. said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have been reading the posts here.
> I applied through Beirut for 300 Visa.
> 
> I just wanted to question did anyone tried calling the immigration here if so did they give you an answer or any direction about your application?
> 
> it has been 5 Month since I applied i know its not long time compare to you guys. The current situation in Iraq is dangerous I don't know if that make difference in the process time.


I emailed them as my husbands PCC and medical have expired and he'll probably soon need to go to Baghdad to renew them as we've been waiting 15.5 months. 
I emailed the Beirut embassy asking what he should do in this instance as Baghdad is too unsafe to travel to at the moment and they're not allowed people through the check points either. 
I never received a reply from the embassy.


----------



## Benjamin2018

I sent them email and asked for any update one day later recieved auto replied , mine one year now .


----------



## Qadi91

You still can send an email but if it wasn’t really urgent the wouldn’t reply to the email.
Huda why do you think he have to do the biometrics and the health assessment in Baghdad ? 
If he’s in Australia he can do it here.
And if not he have to do it anywhere he got no options except doing it. 
In Jordan I did biometrics and health assessment he still can travel to jordan to do it I guess. Call TLScontact to ask about your matter if he can do it there , and Dr’s there are some panel dr’s around the same location of TLScontact.
The embassy I send them emails they always replied within 2 weeks sometimes 3-5 days.
But when you send an email make sure to list all the information and the subject of the email is very important there is a code for urgency.


----------



## Benjamin2018

You can do biometrics And health examination any where any country by searching office from global website ,offshore partner visa means you can apply from any country around the world ,I did my bio in Bangkok and my health exam in Sydney .


----------



## hoda.

Qadi91 said:


> You still can send an email but if it wasn't really urgent the wouldn't reply to the email.
> Huda why do you think he have to do the biometrics and the health assessment in Baghdad ?
> If he's in Australia he can do it here.
> And if not he have to do it anywhere he got no options except doing it.
> In Jordan I did biometrics and health assessment he still can travel to jordan to do it I guess. Call TLScontact to ask about your matter if he can do it there , and Dr's there are some panel dr's around the same location of TLScontact.
> The embassy I send them emails they always replied within 2 weeks sometimes 3-5 days.
> But when you send an email make sure to list all the information and the subject of the email is very important there is a code for urgency.


He had done the Health assessment but not the biometrics do they have to requested or something we can do?
I have called the immigration here in Perth their answer was we cant do anything but wait and keep updating your corresponds.


----------



## Benjamin2018

For Biometric you need embassy letter and you can’t do when you are onshore you must of shore for biometric and after you recieve your letter you can go to global websit find any country you wish travel to and book online for biometric and make sure print it out your refence number they email it to you.


----------



## Benjamin2018

Provide biometrics
Applicants outside Australia
You will need to provide your biometrics at an Australian Visa Application Centre (AVAC) or an Australian Biometrics Collection Centre (ABCC) if you apply:
for a visa that is part of the biometrics program
from a country that is part of our biometrics program
See the countries that are part of the biometrics program
You can:
submit your visa application in person at the AVAC and provide your biometrics while you are there
apply online or by post. If we send you a letter to let you know we want your biometrics you must come into the AVAC or ABCC so we can collect them.
Find an AVAC or an ABCC
Applicants within Australia
We will tell you if you need to provide biometrics.
If you apply for a new visa that requires biometrics outside Australia and then enter Australia on a new visa that does not, we won't grant the new visa until you provide them.
Arrange the collection of your biometrics from the Department of Home Affairs office in the country you applied from.
What we collect
We will:
take a photo of your face with a digital camera
scan all 10 of your fingertips with a digital finger scanner
Applicants must have a parent or guardian with them if they are:
aged under 16
incapable of understanding biometrics collection
For applicants outside of Australia we don't collect fingerprints of children aged under 5. We only take their photograph.
For applicants within Australia we don't collect fingerprints of children aged under 10. We only take their photograph.
If your face or fingerprints are injured
Wait until any temporary injury to your face or fingerprints has healed before you provide biometrics.
If you are missing a finger, we will collect fingerprints of your remaining fingers.
Contact your AVAC or ABCC to find out if you can still give fingerprints if you have a mehndi or other temporary decoration of your hands or fingers.
If you wear glasses or a religious head covering
We will still collect your photo.
Your face must be clearly visible from the bottom of your chin to above your eyebrows, including both cheeks and both ears. You might have to remove your head covering or glasses. If you do:
your photo and fingerprints will be collected in private
you can ask to have them collected by someone of the same gender
Pay
AVACs and ABCCs charge a service fee for biometrics collection. Find out more about these fees from our service providers overseas.
Who we ask to provide biometrics
If you apply for an Australian visa we might ask you to provide us with:
a photo of your face
fingerprints
Some applicants only need to provide a photo of their face. We don't collect an applicant's fingerprints if they are:
younger than 5 years old (outside Australia), or younger than 10 years old (for applicants within Australia)
incapable of understanding what biometrics are for
physically unable to provide fingerprints
What we use biometrics for
We use your biometrics to identify you. This helps to:
protect you from identity fraud
make travel to Australia safer
secure our borders
We store the biometrics you give us. When you enter Australia, we might take your biometrics again and compare them to your stored biometrics to confirm your identity.
We collect, store and use your biometrics in line with the requirements of the Migration Act and the Privacy Act.
Who we check biometrics with
We may check your biometrics with other Australian or international agencies to verify:
your identity
your criminal history
your protection status
How we store biometrics
We store your photos and fingerprints in a secure database. Only authorised officers can access the database.
Visa subclasses in the biometrics program
Permanent Family visas
100 – Partner
101 – Child
102 – Adoption
114 – Aged Dependent Relative
115 – Remaining Relative
116 – Carer
117 – Orphan Relative
Visitors and Other Temporary visas
400 – Temporary Work (Short Stay Specialist)
403 – Temporary Work (International Relations) – Government Agreement, Foreign Government, Domestic Worker (Diplomatic/Consular), and Privileges and Immunities streams
408 – Temporary Activity – Invited Participant, Australian Government endorsed event, exchange, sport, religious worker, domestic worker (executive) and research activity types
417 – Working Holiday
457 – Business (Long Stay)
462 – Work and Holiday
482 – Temporary Skill Shortage
491 - Skilled Work
494 - Skilled work (Employer Sponsored)
600 – Visitor Visa
602 – Medical Treatment
771 – Transit
Temporary Family visas
300 – Prospective Marriage
309 – Partner (Provisional)
445 – Dependent Child
461 – New Zealand Citizen Family Relationship (Temporary)
870 – Sponsored Parent
Student visas
500 – Student
590 – Student Guardian
Other visas
Applicants for the following subclasses of visa might be required by an officer to provide their personal identifiers after the visa application has been lodged with us:
200 – Refugee
201 – In-country Special Humanitarian
202 – Global Special Humanitarian
203 – Emergency Rescue
204 – Woman at Risk
785 – Temporary Protection 
790 – Safe Haven Enterprise 
866 – Protection
Countries in biometrics program
If you are lodging a visa application in a country included in the biometrics program, regardless of nationality, you might need to provide your biometrics in relation to each visa application you lodge. 
Country
Afghanistan *
Albania
Algeria
Bahrain
Bangladesh
Bhutan
Bosnia and Herzegovina
Cambodia
Colombia
Egypt
Ethiopia
Fiji
France
Ghana
Greece
Hong Kong
Iran
Jordan
Kazakhstan 
Kenya
Kuwait
Lebanon
Malaysia
Mexico
Myanmar
Nepal
New Zealand
Nigeria
Oman
Pakistan
Peru
Qatar
Russian Federation
Samoa
Saudi Arabia
Singapore
Somalia *
South Africa
Sri Lanka
Thailand
Tonga
Turkey
Uganda
United Arab Emirates
Vietnam
Yemen *
Zimbabwe
* For these countries refer to neighbouring collection locations


----------



## cjtahil

Visa processing times have been updated, unfavourably:

100: 75% in 19 months, 90% in 28 months
309: 75% in 17 months, 90% in 21 months

Back to 17-21 for 309, was the same about a month or two ago.


----------



## Benjamin2018

I’m very patient but bloody 12 month now I gave them everything they need two times interview ,further assessment for six month now, married over 3 years ,six years in relationship with 2 kids born and raised in Sydney, I’m living in Australia about 9 years my wife and i bought house together in Sydney and living in our new house for 3 years applied for 309 and 100 I don’t know what they waiting for really annoying us ,Beirut office too slow because of protest and 
Other things I don’t know I’m not from Jordan but ii wish Amman take all offshore partner visa processing I heard they pretty good in processing .
Respect lebanon and ppl there ,I’m not talking about ppl or country just processing .


----------



## Legend123

Golden email!!

Visa: 309
Country: Syria 
DOL: 2 Jan 2019
RFI: October 3nd 
Sent RFI: 29 OCT
Visa Grant: 20 Nov 2019
NO INTERVIEW for both 

Pray to Allah everyday and inshallah all your prayes will come true. Allah has written that day you will receive the Visa, just be patient. Allah has written a different story for everyone. I truly hope you all get that golden email soon bi izzen Allah!


----------



## Adeba

Fantastic news!! Thank you for sharing your timeline! Lets hope they get through as many as possible in this month and before Christmas!!

What was the RFI for, if you don't mind me asking.

How long have you been given to enter AUSTRALIA?



Legend123 said:


> Golden email!!
> 
> Visa: 309
> Country: Syria
> DOL: 2 Jan 2019
> RFI: October 3nd
> Sent RFI: 29 OCT
> Visa Grant: 20 Nov 2019
> NO INTERVIEW for both
> 
> Pray to Allah everyday and inshallah all your prayes will come true. Allah has written that day you will receive the Visa, just be patient. Allah has written a different story for everyone. I truly hope you all get that golden email soon bi izzen Allah!


----------



## Adeba

Hear you loud and clearly!! Atleast you are living with your partner brother, just carry on with life and stay hopeful - it will come.



Benjamin2018 said:


> I'm very patient but bloody 12 month now I gave them everything they need two times interview ,further assessment for six month now, married over 3 years ,six years in relationship with 2 kids born and raised in Sydney, I'm living in Australia about 9 years my wife and i bought house together in Sydney and living in our new house for 3 years applied for 309 and 100 I don't know what they waiting for really annoying us ,Beirut office too slow because of protest and
> Other things I don't know I'm not from Jordan but ii wish Amman take all offshore partner visa processing I heard they pretty good in processing .
> Respect lebanon and ppl there ,I'm not talking about ppl or country just processing .


----------



## Adeba

Unfair but totally expected as the embassy was closed for days!! lets hope this month they get through all the ones still pending before christmas!



cjtahil said:


> Visa processing times have been updated, unfavourably:
> 
> 100: 75% in 19 months, 90% in 28 months
> 309: 75% in 17 months, 90% in 21 months
> 
> Back to 17-21 for 309, was the same about a month or two ago.


----------



## Legend123

QUOTE=Adeba;1974251]Fantastic news!! Thank you for sharing your timeline! Lets hope they get through as many as possible in this month and before Christmas!!

What was the RFI for, if you don't mind me asking.

How long have you been given to enter AUSTRALIA?



Legend123 said:


> Golden email!!
> 
> Visa: 309
> Country: Syria
> DOL: 2 Jan 2019
> RFI: October 3nd
> Sent RFI: 29 OCT
> Visa Grant: 20 Nov 2019
> NO INTERVIEW for both
> 
> Pray to Allah everyday and inshallah all your prayes will come true. Allah has written that day you will receive the Visa, just be patient. Allah has written a different story for everyone. I truly hope you all get that golden email soon bi izzen Allah!


[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much! The RFI was a commonwealth statutory Declaration to sign and given 1 year to leave Syria

I really hope u get it before Christmas!


----------



## Adeba

wow! 1 year! thats awesome... congratulations once again.

InshAllah! we are currently on initial assessment, but have provided everything using the checklist when we applied so i cant see what else they'd request to be honest.

Thank you for sharing the news with us, once again - hopes have been restored!



Legend123 said:


> QUOTE=Adeba;1974251]Fantastic news!! Thank you for sharing your timeline! Lets hope they get through as many as possible in this month and before Christmas!!
> 
> What was the RFI for, if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> How long have you been given to enter AUSTRALIA?


Thank you so much! The RFI was a commonwealth statutory Declaration to sign and given 1 year to leave Syria

I really hope u get it before Christmas![/QUOTE]


----------



## Benjamin2018

mate I know living with family is very sweet I’m living 9 years with temporary visa in Australia living with temporary visa meant is nothing everything you have to pay double no Medicare no social security nothing at all I’m working full time thanks Allah and I don’t like social security not even my family we are working hard but all my family got they medicare except me anywhere you go for loan or anything related to loan bank or... asking for pr inshallah you guys coming to Australia soon with pr permanent residency is very important make life very comfortable for you and your family believe me it’s hard with temporary visa living in aus medicare is very very important .


----------



## najanj

Hi all, 
I'm new to the forum, my wife and kid applied for 309 partner visa from Beirut May 2019, nothing so far no email/ calls...
anyone applied after this date and got an email or interview? 
thank you and good luck everyone


----------



## seyed

That’s extremely annoying the only way you could contact Beirut was through email and now they’ve even removed that. How pathetic, now you have to post it to your immi account and they either look or don’t, even when it’s an emergency case.


----------



## nindiab

Legend123 said:


> Golden email!!
> 
> Visa: 309
> Country: Syria
> DOL: 2 Jan 2019
> RFI: October 3nd
> Sent RFI: 29 OCT
> Visa Grant: 20 Nov 2019
> NO INTERVIEW for both
> 
> Pray to Allah everyday and inshallah all your prayes will come true. Allah has written that day you will receive the Visa, just be patient. Allah has written a different story for everyone. I truly hope you all get that golden email soon bi izzen Allah!


Congratulations, Inshallah we hear more good news soon !!!!


----------



## Aussie83

Benjamin2018 said:


> mate I know living with family is very sweet I'm living 9 years with temporary visa in Australia living with temporary visa meant is nothing everything you have to pay double no Medicare no social security nothing at all I'm working full time thanks Allah and I don't like social security not even my family we are working hard but all my family got they medicare except me anywhere you go for loan or anything related to loan bank or... asking for pr inshallah you guys coming to Australia soon with pr permanent residency is very important make life very comfortable for you and your family believe me it's hard with temporary visa living in aus medicare is very very important .


One thing. You can get Medicare as you have applied for a permanent visa. You apply for the 309/100 at the same time.
There are a number of threads on here about it if you want to double check


----------



## Qadi91

Benjamin, you can get your Medicare easily ! 
I did an offshore 309:100 and I’m in sydney now on a visitor visa but I issued my Medicare 3 months ago ! Even they gave it to me back dated ..


----------



## Karramy

seyed said:


> That's extremely annoying the only way you could contact Beirut was through email and now they've even removed that. How pathetic, now you have to post it to your immi account and they either look or don't, even when it's an emergency case.


Seyed, how do you know they have removed their email? I emailed them yesterday and the email went through.


----------



## seyed

I got this response when I emailed them today


----------



## Karramy

seyed said:


> I got this response when I emailed them today


Oh how annoying &#128547;


----------



## Benjamin2018

Yayyyyy,
Finally golden email:
To be visa grant I need to leave Australia they told me thanks everyone hope you Guys hear good news as well 🙏


----------



## cjtahil

Benjamin2018 said:


> Yayyyyy,
> Finally golden email:
> To be visa grant I need to leave Australia they told me thanks everyone hope you Guys hear good news as well &#128591;


Congratulations! Finally


----------



## najanj

Congrats Benjamin, can you please share timeline


----------



## nindiab

Benjamin2018 said:


> Yayyyyy,
> Finally golden email:
> To be visa grant I need to leave Australia they told me thanks everyone hope you Guys hear good news as well &#128591;


Congratulations! Hamdela looks like the office is working on the cases! Inshallah Kheir for everyone else


----------



## Benjamin2018

DOF:7 jan 19
Applied for both 309/100 Six month later request for more photo
Two month later two times Phone interview just me ,Today recieved golden email to give them exact date of leaving Australia to visa grant


----------



## Benjamin2018

Alhamdollelah ,inshallah for you guys coming soon


----------



## Benjamin2018

Thanks bro


----------



## najanj

Congrats again, have a question: did you fill in sponsor application on immi account? Or you only filled form 40sp? And how to apply for both 309 and 100?


----------



## Qadi91

Congrats Benjamin , You deserve it 💐🌹


----------



## Benjamin2018

I don’t know my agent did everything I think he filled and sent from immi account ,you have to be eligible to grant 100 I’ve been married for 3 years and six years in relationship and 2 kids my agent told me I’m eligible but what I found in immigration website said if you married for 2 years and have I depended or three years married you may eligible to apply for 100.
Inshallah everyone grant and come to Australia


----------



## Benjamin2018

Thanks mate inshallah yours coming soon🤜🤛


----------



## hoda.

Congratulations everyone that really good news to hear. Let’s hope we are next inshallah


----------



## Qadi91

Benjamin2018 said:


> Thanks mate inshallah yours coming soon&#129308;&#129307;


I just renewed my passport as my CO requested .. and I think me and you in the same category as both we have to leave the country to get the grant. She might contact me soon .. I really can't wait &#55358;&#56698;


----------



## Benjamin2018

Inshallah ,I made very strong application and my wife and I bought house together both name big purchased I upload so many things ,if you can upload something .


----------



## Benjamin2018

Thanks Hoda,
Inshallah.


----------



## Benjamin2018

I’m not going to leave this page I’m here to help you guys if you have question please ask I’ll help you .


----------



## Karramy

Such wonderful news some are getting their visa’s! Congratulations to you and great to see Beruit office are back to work ☺


----------



## Adeba

Wow! Amazing!! Mabrook! Now you can carry on with life! Keep us in your prayers InshAllah!



Benjamin2018 said:


> Yayyyyy,
> Finally golden email:
> To be visa grant I need to leave Australia they told me thanks everyone hope you Guys hear good news as well &#128591;


----------



## M&A

I answered my question. Went straight ti Medicare office with what I had. Need slightly different versions. Quite angry at my agent right jow. Never told us that an 801 would give me right to work and never told me that I could apply for Medicare on 309, never asked about scheduling biometrics and medical (would have saved tons if done together instead of weeks apart). Has cost us a lot of money that seems like really basic stuff agents should know. Also, could have replacement glasses by now!

Hi, am I understanding you correctly? You have applied for 309/100 and you are here as a visitor AND you have Medicare already? If yes, can you please explain how you have done this (steps, etc.) Thank you. Like Benjamin, my DOL is Jan 2019, so I am on tenterhooks and I have lost my glasses (need to pay for prescription to get new glasses, even the cheap ones, but bulk billing would cover that!).


----------



## hoda.

seyed said:


> I got this response when I emailed them today


Hi Seyed,

I have received the same response. How can we send email on the Immi account?? or should we just attached there I don't understand how they want us to communicate with them.


----------



## Karramy

hoda. said:


> seyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got this response when I emailed them today
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Seyed,
> 
> I have received the same response. How can we send email on the Immi account?? or should we just attached there I don't understand how they want us to communicate with them.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure all we can do is attach whatever it is onto the application in the immi account and hope they look at it.


----------



## hoda.

Karramy said:


> Pretty sure all we can do is attach whatever it is onto the application in the immi account and hope they look at it.


Thank you Karramy, they will look at it when they check the application and we don't know when.
Lets hope we will hear something from them Soon.


----------



## cjtahil

I'm very curious to see whether more grants are issued today.

I went through other threads and forums and a similar story there: Multiple people who had applied from different places (SA, UK, India etc) received their grants yesterday (21.11). I think the last time this happened was in June before EOFY.


----------



## seyed

The Australian Embassy in Beirut is closed today, Friday, November 22nd.
Wishing all Lebanese a Happy Independence Day!

سوف تقفل السفارة الاسترالية اليوم ، الجمعة ٢٢ تشرين الثاني .
نتمنى لجميع اللبنانيين يوم إستقلال سعيد!

no visa grants today i guess as they posted this on their facebook page


----------



## Karramy

cjtahil said:


> I'm very curious to see whether more grants are issued today.
> 
> I went through other threads and forums and a similar story there: Multiple people who had applied from different places (SA, UK, India etc) received their grants yesterday (21.11). I think the last time this happened was in June before EOFY.


They're only open half the day on Friday but I hope they still grant some today. 
Maybe December is a quieter month hence getting some grants out before then?


----------



## Qadi91

M&A said:


> I answered my question. Went straight ti Medicare office with what I had. Need slightly different versions. Quite angry at my agent right jow. Never told us that an 801 would give me right to work and never told me that I could apply for Medicare on 309, never asked about scheduling biometrics and medical (would have saved tons if done together instead of weeks apart). Has cost us a lot of money that seems like really basic stuff agents should know. Also, could have replacement glasses by now!
> 
> Hi, am I understanding you correctly? You have applied for 309/100 and you are here as a visitor AND you have Medicare already? If yes, can you please explain how you have done this (steps, etc.) Thank you. Like Benjamin, my DOL is Jan 2019, so I am on tenterhooks and I have lost my glasses (need to pay for prescription to get new glasses, even the cheap ones, but bulk billing would cover that!).


Just like what you heard
Dol 309|100 3.3.2019
Visitor visa DOL 27.5.2019

lodged from Jordan me and my sponsor moved to Jordan to do it and to give birth to our little one and spend a year with the family to get to know her and she sees the culture.
I did everything by myself and when I arrived here to sydney on visitor visa I took my 309.100 acknowledgement letter to the Centrelink so they would issue Medicare and I had no issues actually at the same day they gave me a print to use it has the Medicare number and my name. Till the physical card comes. And they issued it from the day I entered Australia on a visitor visa. 
Quite easy


----------



## cjtahil

Karramy said:


> cjtahil said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very curious to see whether more grants are issued today.
> 
> I went through other threads and forums and a similar story there: Multiple people who had applied from different places (SA, UK, India etc) received their grants yesterday (21.11). I think the last time this happened was in June before EOFY.
> 
> 
> 
> They're only open half the day on Friday but I hope they still grant some today.
> Maybe December is a quieter month hence getting some grants out before then?
Click to expand...

Yes definitely this. Don't see there being much activity after Mid Dec until the new year


----------



## cjtahil

seyed said:


> The Australian Embassy in Beirut is closed today, Friday, November 22nd.
> Wishing all Lebanese a Happy Independence Day!
> 
> سوف تقفل السفارة الاسترالية اليوم ، الجمعة ٢٢ تشرين الثاني .
> نتمنى لجميع اللبنانيين يوم إستقلال سعيد!
> 
> no visa grants today i guess as they posted this on their facebook page


Did not know this... well nothing until Monday then.


----------



## najanj

Hi guys, anyone who applied in May 2019 or after has been contacted or grant? 309 or 300 
Thank you and good luck everyone


----------



## collabusta

Benjamin2018 said:


> Yayyyyy,
> Finally golden email:
> To be visa grant I need to leave Australia they told me thanks everyone hope you Guys hear good news as well &#128591;


Congrats bro. You've waited long enough!


----------



## collabusta

najanj said:


> Congrats again, have a question: did you fill in sponsor application on immi account? Or you only filled form 40sp? And how to apply for both 309 and 100?


Either one should work, however, I would recommend filling out the online sponsor application.


----------



## Aussie83

collabusta said:


> najanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats again, have a question: did you fill in sponsor application on immi account? Or you only filled form 40sp? And how to apply for both 309 and 100?
> 
> 
> 
> Either one should work, however, I would recommend filling out the online sponsor application.
Click to expand...

No it's been a requirement for over a year that people do the online one.


----------



## najanj

Thank you guys


----------



## Benjamin2018

Thanks mate.


----------



## Qadi91

No news for today ?


----------



## cjtahil

A very quiet day from the looks of it..


----------



## SLBee

cjtahil said:


> A very quiet day from the looks of it..


May I ask how many members have recently received grants from the Beirut AHC. Thx.


----------



## cjtahil

SLBee said:


> cjtahil said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very quiet day from the looks of it..
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask how many members have recently received grants from the Beirut AHC. Thx.
Click to expand...

Not tracking this unfortunately, but there were 3 last week I think, 2 of them on Thursday.


----------



## SLBee

cjtahil said:


> Not tracking this unfortunately, but there were 3 last week I think, 2 of them on Thursday.


Thanks very much.


----------



## cjtahil

Can't believe I'm saying this... just got the golden email!!! 

Was halfway through the visit visa process last night, probably a good thing we didn't submit it.

Will update the timeline soon as I'm home.


----------



## Qadi91

cjtahil said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this... just got the golden email!!!
> 
> Was halfway through the visit visa process last night, probably a good thing we didn't submit it.
> 
> Will update the timeline soon as I'm home.


Congraaaats &#127801;&#128144;&#128144;&#128144; mabroook is it 309 and when was the DOL ?


----------



## SLBee

cjtahil said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this... just got the golden email!!!
> 
> Was halfway through the visit visa process last night, probably a good thing we didn't submit it.
> 
> Will update the timeline soon as I'm home.


Very lucky. Congratulations. All the best and wish you a happy future in Australia.


----------



## cjtahil

Thanks guys. Absolutely stoked!

DOL: 10 Feb 2019
Medicals: Mar 2019
PCC (both sponsor and applicant): Jul 2019
Supporting docs: In phases, not front loaded. Everything was submitted by late Aug 2019. (Had close to 100 docs for the Applicant but only about 15 for the Sponsor
Sponsor application: 28 Aug 2019
Grant: 26 Nov 2019

No RFI. No Interview.


----------



## Adeba

Congratulations!!! That's fantastic news! Please update your timeline! And country of origin.

Mabrook once again! Good to see Beirut is processing apps



cjtahil said:


> Can't believe I'm
> 
> saying this... just got the golden email!!!
> 
> Was halfway through the visit visa process last night, probably a good thing we didn't submit it.
> 
> Will update the timeline soon as I'm home.


----------



## Adeba

Wow!! So was it 300 or 309? Seems like a fairly easy case! Did you go through an agent?

God willing everyone else hears some news soon!! We applied in April.

Anyone applied in 2018 and still waiting?



cjtahil said:


> Thanks guys. Absolutely stoked!
> 
> DOL: 10 Feb 2019
> Medicals: Mar 2019
> PCC (both sponsor and applicant): Jul 2019
> Supporting docs: In phases, not front loaded. Everything was submitted by late Aug 2019. (Had close to 100 docs for the Applicant but only about 15 for the Sponsor
> Sponsor application: 28 Aug 2019
> Grant: 26 Nov 2019
> 
> No RFI. No Interview.





Adeba said:


> Congratulations!!! That's fantastic news! Please update your timeline! And country of origin.
> 
> Mabrook once again! Good to see Beirut is processing apps
> 
> 
> 
> cjtahil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe I'm
> 
> saying this... just got the golden email!!!
> 
> Was halfway through the visit visa process last night, probably a good thing we didn't submit it.
> 
> Will update the timeline soon as I'm home.
Click to expand...


----------



## Qadi91

I applied in March 3 .. 2019
309\100 hoping to grant the 100 visa after the 309 and I’m onshore now so they might send me an email to leave the county to grant my visa.
Getting serious .. &#55358;&#56698;


----------



## Karramy

Adeba said:


> Wow!! So was it 300 or 309? Seems like a fairly easy case! Did you go through an agent?
> 
> God willing everyone else hears some news soon!! We applied in April.
> 
> Anyone applied in 2018 and still waiting?
> 
> 
> 
> cjtahil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. Absolutely stoked!
> 
> DOL: 10 Feb 2019
> Medicals: Mar 2019
> PCC (both sponsor and applicant): Jul 2019
> Supporting docs: In phases, not front loaded. Everything was submitted by late Aug 2019. (Had close to 100 docs for the Applicant but only about 15 for the Sponsor
> Sponsor application: 28 Aug 2019
> Grant: 26 Nov 2019
> 
> No RFI. No Interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! That's fantastic news! Please update your timeline! And country of origin.
> 
> Mabrook once again! Good to see Beirut is processing apps
> 
> 
> 
> cjtahil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe I'm
> 
> saying this... just got the golden email!!!
> 
> Was halfway through the visit visa process last night, probably a good thing we didn't submit it.
> 
> Will update the timeline soon as I'm home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Congratulations &#55358;&#56691; wonderful news!!

Yes, we are still waiting from August 2018 for 309.


----------



## Adeba

Yes, seems very promising!

Did you apply onshore or offshore? Are you onshore on a visitor visa?

QUOTE=Qadi91;1974957]I applied in March 3 .. 2019
309\100 hoping to grant the 100 visa after the 309 and I'm onshore now so they might send me an email to leave the county to grant my visa.
Getting serious .. ��[/QUOTE]


----------



## Adeba

Have you had any correspondence? what is your country of origin?



Karramy said:


> Congratulations �� wonderful news!!
> 
> Yes, we are still waiting from August 2018 for 309.


----------



## Karramy

Adeba said:


> Have you had any correspondence? what is your country of origin?
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations �� wonderful news!!
> 
> Yes, we are still waiting from August 2018 for 309.
Click to expand...

Yes, had an RFI last November then nothing since. My husband is from Iraq, I am Australian. Starting to believe they have forgotten or lost our file &#128533;


----------



## Adeba

What was the RFI for? did you apply through an agent or alone?

There doesn't seem to be an 'obvious' trend to be honest! However i do believe those applicants from high risk countries like lebanon, syria, iraq and iran etc have their ones delayed more so than those from other countries, unfortunately.



Karramy said:


> Yes, had an RFI last November then nothing since. My husband is from Iraq, I am Australian. Starting to believe they have forgotten or lost our file &#128533;


----------



## Karramy

Adeba said:


> What was the RFI for? did you apply through an agent or alone?
> 
> There doesn't seem to be an 'obvious' trend to be honest! However i do believe those applicants from high risk countries like lebanon, syria, iraq and iran etc have their ones delayed more so than those from other countries, unfortunately.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, had an RFI last November then nothing since. My husband is from Iraq, I am Australian. Starting to believe they have forgotten or lost our file &#128533;
Click to expand...

They just wanted my husbands old passport, which he didn't have anymore so we wrote a statement explaining that. 
We applied alone, however we have a good friend who is a migration agent who checked it through before we submitted and assisted us every step of the way. 
Yeah, no idea what the delay could be except that he's from Iraq. We front loaded everything too so it looks as though we'll need to redo PCC's and Medicals


----------



## Qadi91

Adeba said:


> Yes, seems very promising!
> 
> Did you apply onshore or offshore? Are you onshore on a visitor visa?
> 
> QUOTE=Qadi91;1974957]I applied in March 3 .. 2019
> 309\100 hoping to grant the 100 visa after the 309 and I'm onshore now so they might send me an email to leave the county to grant my visa.
> Getting serious .. ��


[/QUOTE]

Yeah I applied for visitor 600 to travel with my daughter and wife, as my wife has to be back to work and I will be staying at home father .. 
I applied offshore from Jordan in March and then in June I decided I will get a visitor 600 and they grant it to me in 13:7:2019
I had an RFI 
* passport renewal 
* colored non-conviction 
I send did everything she asked me for. Even she send me another email she is still waiting my things to come through before uploading it..
I hope it happens before Xmas so we can celebrate it ..


----------



## Adeba

Wow! That's super lucky you quickly got your visitor visa approved. In cases like this I don't understand why they wouldn't just grant the 309 and be done with it?

When did you get your RFI? Once they ask for the updated ppc and passport I believe you get it not long after that. It has happened with some cases here on this forum.

QUOTE=Qadi91;1974985]


Adeba said:


> Yes, seems very promising!
> 
> Did you apply onshore or offshore? Are you onshore on a visitor visa?
> 
> QUOTE=Qadi91;1974957]I applied in March 3 .. 2019
> 309\100 hoping to grant the 100 visa after the 309 and I'm onshore now so they might send me an email to leave the county to grant my visa.
> Getting serious .. ��


[/QUOTE]

Yeah I applied for visitor 600 to travel with my daughter and wife, as my wife has to be back to work and I will be staying at home father .. 
I applied offshore from Jordan in March and then in June I decided I will get a visitor 600 and they grant it to me in 13:7:2019
I had an RFI 
* passport renewal 
* colored non-conviction 
I send did everything she asked me for. Even she send me another email she is still waiting my things to come through before uploading it..
I hope it happens before Xmas so we can celebrate it ..[/QUOTE]


----------



## hoda.

cjtahil said:


> Can't believe I'm saying this... just got the golden email!!!
> 
> Was halfway through the visit visa process last night, probably a good thing we didn't submit it.
> 
> Will update the timeline soon as I'm home.


congratulation that good News what was your country of origin?


----------



## cjtahil

Thanks all.

We have applied for the 309/100. 

Origin: Sponsor India, Applicant Sri Lanka, Applied from Dubai so it was processed from the Beirut office.

Applied ourselves, no agent, but everyone on here has been of great help.


----------



## Sammm

That is so good. Congratulations.&#128076;&#128076;
We lodged on mid- Jan and hoping to hear the good news before Christmas.



cjtahil said:


> Thanks guys. Absolutely stoked!
> 
> DOL: 10 Feb 2019
> Medicals: Mar 2019
> PCC (both sponsor and applicant): Jul 2019
> Supporting docs: In phases, not front loaded. Everything was submitted by late Aug 2019. (Had close to 100 docs for the Applicant but only about 15 for the Sponsor
> Sponsor application: 28 Aug 2019
> Grant: 26 Nov 2019
> 
> No RFI. No Interview.


----------



## Adeba

Does anyone know how long the embassy will close over the christmas holidays?


----------



## Karramy

Adeba said:


> Does anyone know how long the embassy will close over the christmas holidays?


It doesn't have any information about closure dates on their website. 
My guess would be like most government departments they'll be closed from 25 December- 2 January. I don't expect to see much movement visa wise from mid December to mid January though because it's a popular time to take annual leave. 
Plus the Australian Embassy in Beirut are advertising for a lot of staff at the moment so it looks as though they're short staffed.


----------



## Adeba

Yes i saw that on their website. it could be understaffed, or that they had a really slow few months recently and want to finalise as many applications as possible (optimistic thinking). Either way atleast they are operating, thank god! The deadline for the job adverts is tomorrow, so hopefully we'll hear something before Christmas. If not then the new year, as i hear they do hand out alot in early jan.



Karramy said:


> It doesn't have any information about closure dates on their website.
> My guess would be like most government departments they'll be closed from 25 December- 2 January. I don't expect to see much movement visa wise from mid December to mid January though because it's a popular time to take annual leave.
> Plus the Australian Embassy in Beirut are advertising for a lot of staff at the moment so it looks as though they're short staffed.


----------



## Karramy

Adeba said:


> Yes i saw that on their website. it could be understaffed, or that they had a really slow few months recently and want to finalise as many applications as possible (optimistic thinking). Either way atleast they are operating, thank god! The deadline for the job adverts is tomorrow, so hopefully we'll hear something before Christmas. If not then the new year, as i hear they do hand out alot in early jan.
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't have any information about closure dates on their website.
> My guess would be like most government departments they'll be closed from 25 December- 2 January. I don't expect to see much movement visa wise from mid December to mid January though because it's a popular time to take annual leave.
> Plus the Australian Embassy in Beirut are advertising for a lot of staff at the moment so it looks as though they're short staffed.
Click to expand...

I like your optimism! Yes, let's hope they're employing a heap of staff to get through the backlog of applications!


----------



## Adeba

What is the status on your immi account?



Sammm said:


> That is so good. Congratulations.&#128076;&#128076;
> We lodged on mid- Jan and hoping to hear the good news before Christmas.


----------



## cjtahil

Adeba said:


> What is the status on your immi account?
> 
> 
> 
> Sammm said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is so good. Congratulations.&#128076;&#128076;
> We lodged on mid- Jan and hoping to hear the good news before Christmas.
Click to expand...

Thanks! It still says Submitted for the Sponsor Application but it says Finalised for the Applicant.


----------



## AKD

*Hi Guys - new to the forum!*

Hi guys, new to this forum thread:

Timeline:
DOL: March 19
Front loaded everything
Did SP40 online 2 weeks ago - uploaded 1/3 PCC - waiting to receive 2 remaining PCC to upload ASAP

Hoping to get the good news either this month or next as it seems Beirut office are going through Jan and Feb 2019 applications!


----------



## Sammm

Further assessment for applicant and submitted for sponsor.



Adeba said:


> What is the status on your immi account?
> 
> 
> 
> Sammm said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is so good. Congratulations.&#128076;&#128076;
> We lodged on mid- Jan and hoping to hear the good news before Christmas.
Click to expand...


----------



## seyed

Hey Guys it was finally our time to receive some good news, after nearly 14 months 
we finally got our 309 visa yesterday! 

Dol: 02 oct 2018 
a couple of RFI most recent one was 3 weeks ago
Grant: 28 nov 2019
did not have to re-submit medicals and police checks even after it was expired. 

Thanks Everyone in this group for your support inshallah everyone gets their grant soon! Happy holidays 😊


----------



## Karramy

seyed said:


> Hey Guys it was finally our time to receive some good news, after nearly 14 months
> we finally got our 309 visa yesterday!
> 
> Dol: 02 oct 2018
> a couple of RFI most recent one was 3 weeks ago
> Grant: 28 nov 2018
> did not have to re-submit medicals and police checks even after it was expired.
> 
> Thanks Everyone in this group for your support inshallah everyone gets their grant soon! Happy holidays &#128522;


Congratulations Seyed! They're getting through a lot of the moment! What's your country of origin?


----------



## nindiab

Hey guys so my family friend got her visa yesterday. they applied through the same agent as myself and my partner. They applied in october 2018 for pmv 300 and had the interview in may 2019. she is currently in lebanon with her partner. they requested a updated police check for both and did another interview on the 27th/nov/2019. golden email last night. 

inshallah we get our visa before christmas also we applied on the 30th of november 2018, will be 1 year tomorrow. Inshallah good news soon


----------



## seyed

Yeah they are working on old cases aswell hopefully you’re next! My country of origin is Iran


----------



## Adeba

Since you applied, did they request any information off you?



Sammm said:


> Further assessment for applicant and submitted for sponsor.


----------



## Adeba

Oh yay! Alf Mabrook! That is fantastic news! Good to hear, police checks and medicals were not needed to be re-submitted.

How long have they given you to enter Australia by?



seyed said:


> Hey Guys it was finally our time to receive some good news, after nearly 14 months
> we finally got our 309 visa yesterday!
> 
> Dol: 02 oct 2018
> a couple of RFI most recent one was 3 weeks ago
> Grant: 28 nov 2018
> did not have to re-submit medicals and police checks even after it was expired.
> 
> Thanks Everyone in this group for your support inshallah everyone gets their grant soon! Happy holidays &#128522;


----------



## seyed

Thank you soo much! They gave us 1 year until nov 28 2020


----------



## Karramy

seyed said:


> Yeah they are working on old cases aswell hopefully you're next! My country of origin is Iran


It would be amazing if they are working on ALL the old cases &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;&#128591;


----------



## hoda.

seyed said:


> Hey Guys it was finally our time to receive some good news, after nearly 14 months
> we finally got our 309 visa yesterday!
> 
> Dol: 02 oct 2018
> a couple of RFI most recent one was 3 weeks ago
> Grant: 28 nov 2018
> did not have to re-submit medicals and police checks even after it was expired.
> 
> Thanks Everyone in this group for your support inshallah everyone gets their grant soon! Happy holidays &#128522;


Congratulation its seems like they want to finish the 2018 applications.


----------



## seyed

Thank you ☺


----------



## Benjamin2018

Karramy inshallah yours coming I pray Allah give your husband visa soon 🙏.


----------



## Karramy

Benjamin2018 said:


> Karramy inshallah yours coming I pray Allah give your husband visa soon &#128591;.


Thank you so much Benjamin. We want him with us very much. Inshallah soon &#128591;


----------



## Qadi91

Very stressful process ! How long they suppose to respond after an RFI request been completed with whatever they asked for !
309|100
Dol 3 March 2019.
Im onshore currently and still waiting, in the last two weeks the CO was making sure I’m doing what they asked me to do .. 
and still waiting 
RFI Date 17.10.2019
Finished everything they asked and changed passport details 14.11.2019


----------



## Karramy

Qadi91 said:


> Very stressful process ! How long they suppose to respond after an RFI request been completed with whatever they asked for !
> 309|100
> Dol 3 March 2019.
> Im onshore currently and still waiting, in the last two weeks the CO was making sure I'm doing what they asked me to do ..
> and still waiting
> RFI Date 17.10.2019
> Finished everything they asked and changed passport details 14.11.2019


My husband and I have been waiting over 12 from last RFI and still nothing.


----------



## Qadi91

Karramy said:


> Qadi91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very stressful process ! How long they suppose to respond after an RFI request been completed with whatever they asked for !
> 309|100
> Dol 3 March 2019.
> Im onshore currently and still waiting, in the last two weeks the CO was making sure I'm doing what they asked me to do ..
> and still waiting
> RFI Date 17.10.2019
> Finished everything they asked and changed passport details 14.11.2019
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and I have been waiting over 12 from last RFI and still nothing.
Click to expand...

Oh god I hope your husband's grant comes soon .. if you don't mind me asking, do you guys have kids ? For how long you been married? 
We've been married for over 3 years now and we have a baby. I hope she grants me both visas &#128406;&#127995;


----------



## mabel.1965

I pray to Allah we will be next we are waiting since 31/08/2018 for 309 i think im the longer application from Lebanon office i am worried after all of this time of waiting than get rejected


----------



## Karramy

Qadi91 said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qadi91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very stressful process ! How long they suppose to respond after an RFI request been completed with whatever they asked for !
> 309|100
> Dol 3 March 2019.
> Im onshore currently and still waiting, in the last two weeks the CO was making sure I'm doing what they asked me to do ..
> and still waiting
> RFI Date 17.10.2019
> Finished everything they asked and changed passport details 14.11.2019
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and I have been waiting over 12 from last RFI and still nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh god I hope your husband's grant comes soon .. if you don't mind me asking, do you guys have kids ? For how long you been married?
> We've been married for over 3 years now and we have a baby. I hope she grants me both visas &#128406;&#127995;
Click to expand...

We've been married 2.5 years and have one child. Similar to you. I just hope the delay means we will receive PR up front.


----------



## Karramy

mabel.1965 said:


> I pray to Allah we will be next we are waiting since 31/08/2018 for 309 i think im the longer application from Lebanon office i am worried after all of this time of waiting than get rejected


I hear you Mabel &#128150;


----------



## Qadi91

Karramy said:


> Qadi91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qadi91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very stressful process ! How long they suppose to respond after an RFI request been completed with whatever they asked for !
> 309|100
> Dol 3 March 2019.
> Im onshore currently and still waiting, in the last two weeks the CO was making sure I'm doing what they asked me to do ..
> and still waiting
> RFI Date 17.10.2019
> Finished everything they asked and changed passport details 14.11.2019
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and I have been waiting over 12 from last RFI and still nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh god I hope your husband's grant comes soon .. if you don't mind me asking, do you guys have kids ? For how long you been married?
> We've been married for over 3 years now and we have a baby. I hope she grants me both visas &#128406;&#127995;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've been married 2.5 years and have one child. Similar to you. I just hope the delay means we will receive PR up front
> ....
> 
> I hope so .. let's see how it goes today
Click to expand...


----------



## Adeba

Why would you think that they would reject you?

QUOTE=mabel.1965;1975279]I pray to Allah we will be next we are waiting since 31/08/2018 for 309 i think im the longer application from Lebanon office i am worried after all of this time of waiting than get rejected[/QUOTE]


----------



## Oluwalomonext

AKD said:


> Hi guys, new to this forum thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> DOL: March 19
> Front loaded everything
> Did SP40 online 2 weeks ago - uploaded
> 
> 1/3 PCC - waiting to receive 2 remaining PCC to upload ASAP
> 
> Hoping to get the good news either this month or next as it seems Beirut office are going through Jan and Feb 2019 applications!


please how did your sponsor kick start with the application,we are applying for partner Visa 300 we dont know who to apply first?


----------



## Qadi91

Hey guys let us know if anyone got any response from the embassy today 😉 ...


----------



## JandE

Oluwalomonext said:


> please how did your sponsor kick start with the application,we are applying for partner Visa 300 we dont know who to apply first?


The applicant must start the application and pay the fee first. 
Once that is done you get a reference number. 
The sponser then uses that number when doing the sponsorship application.

The 300 (PMV) is not the same as the 309 (Partner Visa) . It is the visa before the 820/801 partner visa.


----------



## mabel.1965

Its because i some applications applied after me than got granted but me still not yet I would like ask how to send email to Beirut office bcoz i sent email yesterday and i got automated message the one in the photo


----------



## Sammm

What’s the name of the officer who recently granting visas? Does anyone know?


----------



## Adeba

There isn't one particular case officer I don't believe - did you get a call?



Sammm said:


> What's the name of the officer who recently granting visas? Does anyone know?


----------



## Sammm

Not yet. I missed a call on June which ended up to first RFI. Nothing since after.



Adeba said:


> There isn't one particular case officer I don't believe - did you get a call?
> 
> 
> 
> Sammm said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the name of the officer who recently granting visas? Does anyone know?
Click to expand...


----------



## Karramy

mabel.1965 said:


> Its because i some applications applied after me than got granted but me still not yet I would like ask how to send email to Beirut office bcoz i sent email yesterday and i got automated message the one in the photo


That's one of my fears too Mabel. Why are we waiting so long when others get their visas so quickly? We just have to try and stay positive. I'm not sure how you can contact them unfortunately. You could upload a statement on your application? Or you can call the Australian call centre? Or right a complaint, the the complaint is sent to the Embassy in Beirut to review.


----------



## AKD

They've been quiet these last couple days huh?


----------



## Adeba

Some statistics to keep us hopeful...

Some PMV 300 Grants finalised between August and November 2019, for different Nationalities:

3.3 months for France
3.6 months for India
4.1 months for Singapore
5.2 months for Morocco
6.5 months for Mexico
9.4 months for Kenya
9.7 months for Iran
10.1 months for Lebanon
12.7 months for Vietnam
13.0 months for Vietnam
14.3 months for South Africa
16.5 months for Philippines
18.3 months for South Africa
18.5 months for Philippines
18.7 months for Nigeria

https://abcdiamond.com.au/subclass-300-visa-processing-times-in-2019/


----------



## SLBee

Adeba said:


> Some statistics to keep us hopeful...
> 
> Some PMV 300 Grants finalised between August and November 2019, for different Nationalities:
> 
> 3.3 months for France
> 3.6 months for India
> 4.1 months for Singapore
> 5.2 months for Morocco
> 6.5 months for Mexico
> 9.4 months for Kenya
> 9.7 months for Iran
> 10.1 months for Lebanon
> 12.7 months for Vietnam
> 13.0 months for Vietnam
> 14.3 months for South Africa
> 16.5 months for Philippines
> 18.3 months for South Africa
> 18.5 months for Philippines
> 18.7 months for Nigeria
> 
> https://abcdiamond.com.au/subclass-300-visa-processing-times-in-2019/


Thanks Adeba. You mean different processing offices, not necessarily those nationalities.

As you can see, those processing times are vastly distributed, the average global processing time is misleading. I am not sure of the reason for DHA to use global processing times rather than processing stats per interested processing office. They are virtually misleading people!


----------



## Adeba

Yes, depending on nationalities- they are usually done in the same offices,eg. Iran and Lebanon - in Beirut but maybe due to security checks Iranians on average get done quicker

The processing times on the home affairs is over exaggerated... so that we don't contact them, I think!

Let's just hope these statistics are true... in some way.

QUOTE=SLBee;1975677]


Adeba said:


> Some statistics to keep us hopeful...
> 
> Some PMV 300 Grants finalised between August and November 2019, for different Nationalities:
> 
> 3.3 months for France
> 3.6 months for India
> 4.1 months for Singapore
> 5.2 months for Morocco
> 6.5 months for Mexico
> 9.4 months for Kenya
> 9.7 months for Iran
> 10.1 months for Lebanon
> 12.7 months for Vietnam
> 13.0 months for Vietnam
> 14.3 months for South Africa
> 16.5 months for Philippines
> 18.3 months for South Africa
> 18.5 months for Philippines
> 18.7 months for Nigeria
> 
> https://abcdiamond.com.au/subclass-300-visa-processing-times-in-2019/


Thanks Adeba. You mean different processing offices, not necessarily those nationalities.

As you can see, those processing times are vastly distributed, the average global processing time is misleading. I am not sure of the reason for DHA to use global processing times rather than processing stats per interested processing office. They are virtually misleading people![/QUOTE]


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

Adeba said:


> Some statistics to keep us hopeful...
> 
> Some PMV 300 Grants finalised between August and November 2019, for different Nationalities:
> 
> 3.3 months for France
> 3.6 months for India
> 4.1 months for Singapore
> 5.2 months for Morocco
> 6.5 months for Mexico
> 9.4 months for Kenya
> 9.7 months for Iran
> 10.1 months for Lebanon
> 12.7 months for Vietnam
> 13.0 months for Vietnam
> 14.3 months for South Africa
> 16.5 months for Philippines
> 18.3 months for South Africa
> 18.5 months for Philippines
> 18.7 months for Nigeria
> 
> https://abcdiamond.com.au/subclass-300-visa-processing-times-in-2019/


Just shows unfair they wait times are and how slow some offices are!


----------



## JandE

TanyaMelbourne said:


> Just shows unfair they wait times are and how slow some offices are!


Or how long it takes for the information to be checked from each countries government sources etc where required.

The Australian embassy cannot always be blamed for situations not in their control.

Some of the delays are caused by the applicants themselves, with incomplete or difficult applications.

I saw a recent one that took ages because the sponsor hadn't done their side of the application. Immigration were waiting for them to complete the application. Others, from the same country, who had frontloaded a good application were granted much faster.

Some recent 300 grants: 
Philippines	2.5 months and 18.5 months.
South Africa	9.4 months and 18.3 months.
UK	6.2 months and 9.1 months.
USA 5.5 months and 11.1 months.

No one can be sure of the reasons for the differences, although we might be able to assume that some countries governments and security departments respond faster to any information requests from Australia.

Rearrange the above figures and see a different way of looking at it:
Philippines 2.5 months
USA 11.1 Months

There are many different reasons for the processing times.


----------



## Adeba

It was been a very very quiet week!! so unfortunate! I would be thinking they would be wanting to get as many out asap!



AKD said:


> They've been quiet these last couple days huh?


----------



## Adeba

for those following lebanon news - the situation there is getting pretty bad! I was wondering for the offshore applicants, who pays the people working on our applications? The Australian government or lebanon goverment? reason i ask, is Lebanon is at an economic crisis, literally... there is almost NO money in the bank! 
I know the embassy is 'open' but I'm loosing hope in anyone actually working on our applications! anyone able to shed some light?


----------



## Sammm

Definitely they get paid by Aus Government. We paid ~$7k for each application. This is equal to the income of the one guy for 1 month full time. 
--------



Adeba said:


> for those following lebanon news - the situation there is getting pretty bad! I was wondering for the offshore applicants, who pays the people working on our applications? The Australian government or lebanon goverment? reason i ask, is Lebanon is at an economic crisis, literally... there is almost NO money in the bank!
> I know the embassy is 'open' but I'm loosing hope in anyone actually working on our applications! anyone able to shed some light?


----------



## Adeba

Yes, very true.

Anyone heard anything at all this week?



Sammm said:


> Definitely they get paid by Aus Government. We paid ~$7k for each application. This is equal to the income of the one guy for 1 month full time.
> --------
> 
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> for those following lebanon news - the situation there is getting pretty bad! I was wondering for the offshore applicants, who pays the people working on our applications? The Australian government or lebanon goverment? reason i ask, is Lebanon is at an economic crisis, literally... there is almost NO money in the bank!
> I know the embassy is 'open' but I'm loosing hope in anyone actually working on our applications! anyone able to shed some light?
Click to expand...


----------



## AKD

Still nothing this week...


----------



## Adeba

Only Monday ... usually wednesdays and Thursday there's news - if any. You applied in March right?



AKD said:


> Still nothing this week...


----------



## AKD

Alhamdullilah finally we got the Golden Email a while ago!!!!

I received a phone interview (sponsor) 1 hour before the grant - I highly encourage those who did not know about the SP40 Online application for the sponsor to submit it! I uploaded my PCC also as soon as I submitted the SP40.

Good luck to everyone. Here's the Timeline again:

DOL: March 2019
No contact or Request for info/docs
Phone interview: 09/Dec 2019
DOG: 09/Dec 2019



AKD said:


> Hi guys, new to this forum thread:
> 
> Timeline:
> DOL: March 19
> Front loaded everything
> Did SP40 online 2 weeks ago - uploaded 1/3 PCC - waiting to receive 2 remaining PCC to upload ASAP
> 
> Hoping to get the good news either this month or next as it seems Beirut office are going through Jan and Feb 2019 applications!


----------



## hyrola

Congrats.

Beirut embassy?



AKD said:


> Alhamdullilah finally we got the Golden Email a while ago!!!!
> 
> I received a phone interview (sponsor) 1 hour before the grant - I highly encourage those who did not know about the SP40 Online application for the sponsor to submit it! I uploaded my PCC also as soon as I submitted the SP40.
> 
> Good luck to everyone. Here's the Timeline again:
> 
> DOL: March 2019
> No contact or Request for info/docs
> Phone interview: 09/Dec 2019
> DOG: 09/Dec 2019


----------



## AKD

Yep Beirut office!


----------



## hyrola

AKD said:


> Yep Beirut office!


Good to hear.

I applied in March too.

What kind of questions did they ask? Did your wife get asked too or was it only you?


----------



## Adeba

Oh wow!!! Fantastic!! How long have they given your partner o leave? Was it the 300 or 309? And what's your country of origin?

As a sponsor what were the questions asked?



AKD said:


> Alhamdullilah finally we got the Golden Email a while ago!!!!
> 
> I received a phone interview (sponsor) 1 hour before the grant - I highly encourage those who did not know about the SP40 Online application for the sponsor to submit it! I uploaded my PCC also as soon as I submitted the SP40.
> 
> Good luck to everyone. Here's the Timeline again:
> 
> DOL: March 2019
> No contact or Request for info/docs
> Phone interview: 09/Dec 2019
> DOG: 09/Dec 2019
> 
> 
> 
> AKD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, new to this forum thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> DOL: March 19
> Front loaded everything
> Did SP40 online 2 weeks ago - uploaded 1/3 PCC - waiting to receive 2 remaining PCC to upload ASAP
> 
> Hoping to get the good news either this month or next as it seems Beirut office are going through Jan and Feb 2019 applications!
Click to expand...


----------



## AKD

It was only me who got asked. My wife missed a call from them, I got a call soon after. 
I got asked about how we met, where we got married, our future plans etc...

It was 309. We were given one year. Country of Origin JOR


----------



## Adeba

Was it early or late March?



AKD said:


> It was only me who got asked. My wife missed a call from them, I got a call soon after.
> I got asked about how we met, where we got married, our future plans etc...
> 
> It was 309. We were given one year. Country of Origin JOR


----------



## Sammm

Congratulations. That's the quicky one.



AKD said:


> Alhamdullilah finally we got the Golden Email a while ago!!!!
> 
> I received a phone interview (sponsor) 1 hour before the grant - I highly encourage those who did not know about the SP40 Online application for the sponsor to submit it! I uploaded my PCC also as soon as I submitted the SP40.
> 
> Good luck to everyone. Here's the Timeline again:
> 
> DOL: March 2019
> No contact or Request for info/docs
> Phone interview: 09/Dec 2019
> DOG: 09/Dec 2019
> 
> 
> 
> AKD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, new to this forum thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timeline:
> DOL: March 19
> Front loaded everything
> Did SP40 online 2 weeks ago - uploaded 1/3 PCC - waiting to receive 2 remaining PCC to upload ASAP
> 
> Hoping to get the good news either this month or next as it seems Beirut office are going through Jan and Feb 2019 applications!
Click to expand...


----------



## Sim1364

Hi guys
We applied on 27.Dec.2018
Both of us had interview on Sep and we sent some informations for them in late Sep.Our status has been changed to furthur information( 10 weeks ago)And we are waiting for our visa (300) about 12 months.
We are so worried because some people who had applied few months after us have got their visa.😔


----------



## JandE

Sim1364 said:


> Hi guys
> We applied on 27.Dec.2018
> Both of us had interview on Sep and we sent some informations for them in late Sep.Our status has been changed to furthur information( 10 weeks ago)And we are waiting for our visa (300) about 12 months.
> We are so worried because some people who had applied few months after us have got their visa.&#128532;


You should not worry too much because of some who get processed quickly.

In October, 75% of PMVs (subclass 300) were processed in 17 months or less. That means that 25% took over 17 months.

It is definitely a game of patience.

It is however worthwhile reviewing your application and seeing if there is anything else you can add into the application, as further proof of continuing relationship.


----------



## nindiab

Sim1364 said:


> Hi guys
> We applied on 27.Dec.2018
> Both of us had interview on Sep and we sent some informations for them in late Sep.Our status has been changed to furthur information( 10 weeks ago)And we are waiting for our visa (300) about 12 months.
> We are so worried because some people who had applied few months after us have got their visa.&#128532;


Hey Sim, were in the same boat applied 30th nov 2018 and had our interviews back in june 24th. seen a few people get their golden email before us but applied after us! Inshallah we hear good news before their Xmas break.


----------



## nindiab

AKD said:


> Alhamdullilah finally we got the Golden Email a while ago!!!!
> 
> I received a phone interview (sponsor) 1 hour before the grant - I highly encourage those who did not know about the SP40 Online application for the sponsor to submit it! I uploaded my PCC also as soon as I submitted the SP40.
> 
> Good luck to everyone. Here's the Timeline again:
> 
> DOL: March 2019
> No contact or Request for info/docs
> Phone interview: 09/Dec 2019
> DOG: 09/Dec 2019


Alf Mabourk!


----------



## Adeba

I feel visa 309's are getting processed much more quicker these days =(... the whole point of the visa 300 is to get to know the fiance ever more! how is that possible if visa's are taking over a year to be approved - how much more evidence can one upload besides 'chats' and 'gift receipts'?


----------



## Sim1364

Sorry, I made mistake .our status is further assessment not further information. When we are in this situation , could we add any information to our application ? Such as photo or any thing else? Or just waiting?


----------



## JandE

Sim1364 said:


> Sorry, I made mistake .our status is further assessment not further information. When we are in this situation , could we add any information to our application ? Such as photo or any thing else? Or just waiting?


Yes, you can keep adding, and it is a good idea to do so, every couple of months or so.

Make sure it is something that shows the relationship is still continuing properly.

Some people get the visa granted soon after an update like that.

It may just speed up some visa applications.


----------



## nindiab

GUYSSSS IT FINALLYYY HAPPENEDDDDDD. hahah as you can see by my excitement hamdela My Partner got his visa !!!!!!! 

It was a long 12 months wait but finalyyy hamdela!!! 

Inshallah we hear more good news before the end of the year <3


----------



## Karramy

nindiab said:


> GUYSSSS IT FINALLYYY HAPPENEDDDDDD. hahah as you can see by my excitement hamdela My Partner got his visa !!!!!!!
> 
> It was a long 12 months wait but finalyyy hamdela!!!
> 
> Inshallah we hear more good news before the end of the year <3


Congratulations &#55358;&#56691; 
Did he find out just now or last night?


----------



## Adeba

YAY!!! ALF MABROOK! FANTASTIC NEWS Alhamdullah.

Did you apply onshore or offshore? As it's early in Lebanon now?

InshaAllah our time is nearing!!! 
Thank you for updating us, its easy to get the visa and easily forget about all of us waiting!! MABROOK once again!!



nindiab said:


> GUYSSSS IT FINALLYYY HAPPENEDDDDDD. hahah as you can see by my excitement hamdela My Partner got his visa !!!!!!!
> 
> It was a long 12 months wait but finalyyy hamdela!!!
> 
> Inshallah we hear more good news before the end of the year <3


----------



## nindiab

Karramy said:


> Congratulations ��
> Did he find out just now or last night?


Thank you !!! we got it last night but my agent didnt send it till today afternoon


----------



## nindiab

Adeba said:


> YAY!!! ALF MABROOK! FANTASTIC NEWS Alhamdullah.
> 
> Did you apply onshore or offshore? As it's early in Lebanon now?
> 
> InshaAllah our time is nearing!!!
> Thank you for updating us, its easy to get the visa and easily forget about all of us waiting!! MABROOK once again!!


Omg Thank you havent stopped crying hamdullah but happy tears of course! we applied in australia. Aftre i informed my family i ifnormed the forum hahaha from all my excitement!!


----------



## AKD

Thanks NINDIAB! We are ecstatic! Best wishes to all waiting 



nindiab said:


> Alf Mabourk!


----------



## Adeba

Hahah so happy for you! I thought for visa 300 it has to be done offshore?

How long have they given the fiancé to leave Lebanon?

QUOTE=nindiab;1976391]


Adeba said:


> YAY!!! ALF MABROOK! FANTASTIC NEWS Alhamdullah.
> 
> Did you apply onshore or offshore? As it's early in Lebanon now?
> 
> InshaAllah our time is nearing!!!
> Thank you for updating us, its easy to get the visa and easily forget about all of us waiting!! MABROOK once again!!


Omg Thank you havent stopped crying hamdullah but happy tears of course! we applied in australia. Aftre i informed my family i ifnormed the forum hahaha from all my excitement!![/QUOTE]


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

My partner is Egyptian living in Dubai. We have applied for the PMV, its now been 1 year since we applied. The medical and police check have also now expired.

We have received zero contact from Embassy, no RFI or phone calls. Should we be concerned?


----------



## Adeba

There seriously isn't a reason for anything with regards to immigration... every case is different! Some applicants have simple cases and there grant takes forever and vice versa. It is a painful waiting game!!!

Just a piece of advice hold of on redoing the medicals unless they ask you too... Atleast that way you know they're looking at your case.

Do you know what status ist at now, on the immi account?

UOTE=TanyaMelbourne;1976435]My partner is Egyptian living in Dubai. We have applied for the PMV, its now been 1 year since we applied. The medical and police check have also now expired.

We have received zero contact from Embassy, no RFI or phone calls. Should we be concerned?[/QUOTE]


----------



## nindiab

Thank you, not sure we applied via a agent in Sydney, he has till sept 2020


----------



## Adeba

Oh ok fair enough- good time! Also did you need to update your NOIM? The notice of intention to marriage?

QUOTE=nindiab;1976453]Thank you, not sure we applied via a agent in Sydney, he has till sept 2020[/QUOTE]


----------



## nindiab

Adeba said:


> Oh ok fair enough- good time! Also did you need to update your NOIM? The notice of intention to marriage?
> 
> QUOTE=nindiab;1976453]Thank you, not sure we applied via a agent in Sydney, he has till sept 2020


[/QUOTE]

Yeah we did !


----------



## Adeba

How many months did you do your updated one from the expiry date?

Thanks

QUOTE=nindiab;1976529]


Adeba said:


> Oh ok fair enough- good time! Also did you need to update your NOIM? The notice of intention to marriage?
> 
> QUOTE=nindiab;1976453]Thank you, not sure we applied via a agent in Sydney, he has till sept 2020


[/QUOTE]

Yeah we did ![/QUOTE]


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

It says further assessment, which has been the case since we submitted medical and biometrics.

Does everyone get a interview phone call?



Adeba said:


> There seriously isn't a reason for anything with regards to immigration... every case is different! Some applicants have simple cases and there grant takes forever and vice versa. It is a painful waiting game!!!
> 
> Just a piece of advice hold of on redoing the medicals unless they ask you too... Atleast that way you know they're looking at your case.
> 
> Do you know what status ist at now, on the immi account?
> 
> UOTE=TanyaMelbourne;1976435]My partner is Egyptian living in Dubai. We have applied for the PMV, its now been 1 year since we applied. The medical and police check have also now expired.
> 
> We have received zero contact from Embassy, no RFI or phone calls. Should we be concerned?


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Adeba

No I don't believe so... some
People even on this forum have just received the grant with no contact at all from
Immigration. So you may not hear from
Them if your case is straight forward.



TanyaMelbourne said:


> It says further assessment, which has been the case since we submitted medical and biometrics.
> 
> Does everyone get a interview phone call?
> 
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> There seriously isn't a reason for anything with regards to immigration... every case is different! Some applicants have simple cases and there grant takes forever and vice versa. It is a painful waiting game!!!
> 
> Just a piece of advice hold of on redoing the medicals unless they ask you too... Atleast that way you know they're looking at your case.
> 
> Do you know what status ist at now, on the immi account?
> 
> UOTE=TanyaMelbourne;1976435]My partner is Egyptian living in Dubai. We have applied for the PMV, its now been 1 year since we applied. The medical and police check have also now expired.
> 
> We have received zero contact from Embassy, no RFI or phone calls. Should we be concerned?
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Adeba

Has been awfully quiet the last few days!! people please keep sharing any updates you receive from immigration!


----------



## Adeba

Hi what is the status in the immi account? we applied in April 19 and haven't heard anything from them either.

What is your country of origin?



najanj said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to the forum, my wife and kid applied for 309 partner visa from Beirut May 2019, nothing so far no email/ calls...
> anyone applied after this date and got an email or interview?
> thank you and good luck everyone


----------



## najanj

Hi, applied from lebanon, still nothing, immi status initial assessment. What s urs?


----------



## Adeba

are you and partner originally from Lebanon or elsewhere? Was your application front loaded with all documentations? Our one is also showing as initial assessment - front loaded.



najanj said:


> Hi, applied from lebanon, still nothing, immi status initial assessment. What s urs?


----------



## najanj

Yes from lebanon originally, im currently in australia (sponsor), my wife and son in lebanon, front loaded everything. Applied for a tourist 600 last week waiting for outcome


----------



## Adeba

oh great! god willing you get the visitor approve - please let us know of your outcome. did you use an agent or did you do it yourself? looks like your timeframe is the same as ours. I know one got approved and he had applied in march 19, but from Jordan originally. hopefully we hear something soon!



najanj said:


> Yes from lebanon originally, im currently in australia (sponsor), my wife and son in lebanon, front loaded everything. Applied for a tourist 600 last week waiting for outcome


----------



## najanj

Useless agent 🙂 will do, good luck


----------



## MQadi

Hey everyone! Nothing yet ?
No news at all ..??


----------



## Karramy

MQadi said:


> Hey everyone! Nothing yet ?
> No news at all ..??


I've given up hope we'll hear anything now until mid January.


----------



## Adeba

I agree - it has been sooo quiet. Last one was give just under 10 days ago... the process is painful... really, unfair. Don't even think applying for a tourist visa is gonna make this situation less painful.

I agree not until the new year now.

QUOTE=Karramy;1976923]


MQadi said:


> Hey everyone! Nothing yet ?
> No news at all ..??


I've given up hope we'll hear anything now until mid January.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SLBee

Adeba said:


> I agree - it has been sooo quiet. Last one was give just under 10 days ago... the process is painful... really, unfair. Don't even think applying for a tourist visa is gonna make this situation less painful.
> 
> I agree not until the new year now.
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've given up hope we'll hear anything now until mid January.
Click to expand...

Don't be disheartened. You will get your partner visa when time comes.

Meanwhile, surely you can apply for a visitor visa. I have seen few people from Asia getting visitor visa while waiting for their partner visas. Especially if the applicant is employed and have leave granted from work, it is easier to get a visitor visa. Even without employment, you can try. Need to show that the applicant has sufficient incentives to return to the home country before visitor visa expires. You can show property, other assets, funds in the bank accounts as evidence. Also, other close relationships/close-family in the home country is an incentive as well. You can give the reason for the visit as to be with your partner and see the country with your partner.


----------



## Adeba

Only issue is my partner is from Lebanon - with no family members here in Australia and with the situation in Lebanon now, there truly isn't any incentive to go back - except to his family. I'm sure it will come, just thought with our 'simple' case it would have been approved by now. We need to update our NOIM as it was due to be this Friday 20/12. It will be 8 months on christmas, since DOL.

Thanks for your advice though, appreciated. 


SLBee said:


> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree - it has been sooo quiet. Last one was give just under 10 days ago... the process is painful... really, unfair. Don't even think applying for a tourist visa is gonna make this situation less painful.
> 
> I agree not until the new year now.
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've given up hope we'll hear anything now until mid January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be disheartened. You will get your partner visa when time comes.
> 
> Meanwhile, surely you can apply for a visitor visa. I have seen few people from Asia getting visitor visa while waiting for their partner visas. Especially if the applicant is employed and have leave granted from work, it is easier to get a visitor visa. Even without employment, you can try. Need to show that the applicant has sufficient incentives to return to the home country before visitor visa expires. You can show property, other assets, funds in the bank accounts as evidence. Also, other close relationships/close-family in the home country is an incentive as well. You can give the reason for the visit as to be with your partner and see the country with your partner.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sammm

From face book page: Christmas is nearly here!!
The Embassy will be closed from Wednesday 25 to Friday 27 December 2019 and on Wednesday 1 January 2020.
HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## JandE

Adeba said:


> Only issue is my partner is from Lebanon - with no family members here in Australia and with the situation in Lebanon now, there truly isn't any incentive to go back - except to his family. I'm sure it will come, just thought with our 'simple' case it would have been approved by now. We need to update our NOIM as it was due to be this Friday 20/12. It will be 8 months on christmas, since DOL.


The last two PMV subclass 300's that I have seen from Lebanon took 10.1 and 12.3 months to be finalised.

You mentioned doing a NOIM, so I assume you are on the PMV.


----------



## zai.01

I have not posted here for a while. I’m still waiting on my fiance’s PMV 300 grant which we lodged in December 2018. 
Our first call was in November (last month) and only my fiance was interviewed for about 15 minutes. He is from Syria and applied through Beirut. 2 weeks later we had an RFI to change a particular answer to a question on a form and so we did and submitted instantly. Since then, we have not heard anything. Most people I know who had lodged in December or before have already got their grants so I think our turn should be any time now. We really didn’t think it would take a whole year but here we are.. still waiting on that golden email.


----------



## Adeba

Thanks for that - they're not closed for too long.... thankfully..

Merry Christmas to all who celebrate the festive event!



Sammm said:


> From face book page: Christmas is nearly here!!
> The Embassy will be closed from Wednesday 25 to Friday 27 December 2019 and on Wednesday 1 January 2020.
> HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## Adeba

Yes, it is for PMV 300. Thanks for the stats. hopefully we are amongst those who receive it within 12 months. agent said status is still 'initial assessment'. if that even means anything...



JandE said:


> The last two PMV subclass 300's that I have seen from Lebanon took 10.1 and 12.3 months to be finalised.
> 
> You mentioned doing a NOIM, so I assume you are on the PMV.


----------



## Adeba

Your the third person i know that lodged in DEC/JAN 19 that received a call in November, I'm sure you will receive your one soon. I heard they only call the sponsor if they are not convinced by the applicants responses, so that's a good sign - i guess. InshaAllah not too long left for you. 
I think years ago PMV was much quicker, but the increase in price hasn't deterred genuine couples from applying for PMV and i guess that was not budgeted for.

The processing times has been updated still to 75% at 17 months.

Patience is a virtue they say....



zai.01 said:


> I have not posted here for a while. I'm still waiting on my fiance's PMV 300 grant which we lodged in December 2018.
> Our first call was in November (last month) and only my fiance was interviewed for about 15 minutes. He is from Syria and applied through Beirut. 2 weeks later we had an RFI to change a particular answer to a question on a form and so we did and submitted instantly. Since then, we have not heard anything. Most people I know who had lodged in December or before have already got their grants so I think our turn should be any time now. We really didn't think it would take a whole year but here we are.. still waiting on that golden email.


----------



## MQadi

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year for all of you 😊

Anyone is on visitor visa - onshore while waiting for his 309/100 to kick in ?


----------



## MQadi

Hey everyone I've realised status changed in the sponsor's side application to approved does it mean anything at all ?


----------



## najanj

MQadi said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year for all of you &#128522;
> 
> Anyone is on visitor visa - onshore while waiting for his 309/100 to kick in ?


my wife and son applied for visa 600 last Monday, still no feedback, will let you know the outcome


----------



## Fourg

MQadi said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year for all of you &#128522;
> 
> Anyone is on visitor visa - onshore while waiting for his 309/100 to kick in ?


Yes im here onshore with 600 visa for 3 months


----------



## MQadi

Did you guys tried to sort out the childcare subsidy for your children from centrelink.
What makes me very pissed that my sponsor can't get child care subsidy as I'm here with her in Sydney on a visitor 600.. like I have to be overseas so they can pay subsidy for her .. i think as I'm on a visitor visa and choose to be with my family and provide help made me throw my personal life out of the window .. and it's not fair for my wife not to get any childcare subsidy because I'm here with her .. of course I'm here but I can't work and I can't study !
It's very annoying


----------



## najanj

hi guys, can you please advise country of origin, any tips for the visitor visa, ive heard many people were refused
thank you


----------



## Fourg

I dont have a child at the moment sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Fourg

najanj said:


> hi guys, can you please advise country of origin, any tips for the visitor visa, ive heard many people were refused
> thank you


Im from Philippines. I just attached the following.
personal bank account 
husband bank account
invitation letter stating i will abide the rules while im here
309 automatic letter
Added my mum brother niece and sister in law who will be leave behind.
Country i already visited.
And my itinerary
I already visited Australia and always use regular tourist visa


----------



## Aussie83

MQadi said:


> Hey everyone I've realised status changed in the sponsor's side application to approved does it mean anything at all ?


Any status change apart from finalised means next to nothing


----------



## Adeba

When did you apply for your visa? What's the status on the application end? I think if it says status approved from the sponsor then now they'll start looking at your application.

QUOTE=MQadi;1977089]Hey everyone I've realised status changed in the sponsor's side application to approved does it mean anything at all ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Adeba

That's weird - are you waiting on a visa 309? If so you can work on that, right? And CCS is based on activity you and your partner do and the income you both earn. Unless you're earning above 180k per year her subsidy will be minimal. The visitor visa shouldn't be the factor impacting on her receiving subsidy. 
Did she sponsor you on a tourist visa and a visa 309 at the same time?

QUOTE=MQadi;1977095]Did you guys tried to sort out the childcare subsidy for your children from centrelink.
What makes me very pissed that my sponsor can't get child care subsidy as I'm here with her in Sydney on a visitor 600.. like I have to be overseas so they can pay subsidy for her .. i think as I'm on a visitor visa and choose to be with my family and provide help made me throw my personal life out of the window .. and it's not fair for my wife not to get any childcare subsidy because I'm here with her .. of course I'm here but I can't work and I can't study !
It's very annoying[/QUOTE]


----------



## MQadi

I was studying here in Sydney and while I'm studying we got married and we didn't lodge our application that time till almost two years in marriage she came to live with me in Jordan for a year and this was the time we lodged our 309/100 from jordan in march2019. In july2019 i got granted visitor600 12 months, 6 months on each arrival 
She was my sponsor and my father too. But the thing is that I don't work, I do have Medicare I never use alhamdullah but what they say is that we dont pay anything for her childcare as I'm on a visitor visa here and I would be taking care of her by my own while my wife at work. Even though I'm Jordanian and my daughter is Australian and she got her citizenship bydecent in april2019. And she is fully ready to go to child care it's very unfair.



Adeba said:


> That's weird - are you waiting on a visa 309? If so you can work on that, right? And CCS is based on activity you and your partner do and the income you both earn. Unless you're earning above 180k per year her subsidy will be minimal. The visitor visa shouldn't be the factor impacting on her receiving subsidy.
> Did she sponsor you on a tourist visa and a visa 309 at the same time?
> 
> QUOTE=MQadi;1977095]Did you guys tried to sort out the childcare subsidy for your children from centrelink.
> What makes me very pissed that my sponsor can't get child care subsidy as I'm here with her in Sydney on a visitor 600.. like I have to be overseas so they can pay subsidy for her .. i think as I'm on a visitor visa and choose to be with my family and provide help made me throw my personal life out of the window .. and it's not fair for my wife not to get any childcare subsidy because I'm here with her .. of course I'm here but I can't work and I can't study !
> It's very annoying


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aussie83

MQadi said:


> I was studying here in Sydney and while I'm studying we got married and we didn't lodge our application that time till almost two years in marriage she came to live with me in Jordan for a year and this was the time we lodged our 309/100 from jordan in march2019. In july2019 i got granted visitor600 12 months, 6 months on each arrival
> She was my sponsor and my father too. But the thing is that I don't work, I do have Medicare I never use alhamdullah but what they say is that we dont pay anything for her childcare as I'm on a visitor visa here and I would be taking care of her by my own while my wife at work. Even though I'm Jordanian and my daughter is Australian and she got her citizenship bydecent in april2019. And she is fully ready to go to child care it's very unfair.
> 
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's weird - are you waiting on a visa 309? If so you can work on that, right? And CCS is based on activity you and your partner do and the income you both earn. Unless you're earning above 180k per year her subsidy will be minimal. The visitor visa shouldn't be the factor impacting on her receiving subsidy.
> Did she sponsor you on a tourist visa and a visa 309 at the same time?
> 
> QUOTE=MQadi;1977095]Did you guys tried to sort out the childcare subsidy for your children from centrelink.
> What makes me very pissed that my sponsor can't get child care subsidy as I'm here with her in Sydney on a visitor 600.. like I have to be overseas so they can pay subsidy for her .. i think as I'm on a visitor visa and choose to be with my family and provide help made me throw my personal life out of the window .. and it's not fair for my wife not to get any childcare subsidy because I'm here with her .. of course I'm here but I can't work and I can't study !
> It's very annoying
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]
How is it unfair when it is the same as 2 citizens?
For child care if one parent is at home (regardless of citizenship or visa status) then there is no child care rebates. Why would there be when one parent is at home able to cater for the child?
I'm a citizen and my wife has PR. I work full-time and we are only eligible if my wife is working, studying or volunteering.
I work from home 2 days a week and look after our son those days to help make it viable.
Seeing you are subject to the same conditions as a citizen I really don't understand how it is unfair.
If you are referring to you want the child to go to daycare for social and learning side of things then fair enough, like a citizen you can go and volunteer at a charity.


----------



## MQadi

I would tell you why it's unfair, because as a young parent you need to work your life out especially in a foreign country, you need to work your a** off to be able to cope with what is coming and what you planned for!

When it comes to what I can provide as a parent is different to what what the care institutions would provide for children ( socialising, games, personal development and many more )!
On tbe other hand I wish I can be able to provide for my family and make things better
..



Aussie83 said:


> MQadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was studying here in Sydney and while I'm studying we got married and we didn't lodge our application that time till almost two years in marriage she came to live with me in Jordan for a year and this was the time we lodged our 309/100 from jordan in march2019. In july2019 i got granted visitor600 12 months, 6 months on each arrival
> She was my sponsor and my father too. But the thing is that I don't work, I do have Medicare I never use alhamdullah but what they say is that we dont pay anything for her childcare as I'm on a visitor visa here and I would be taking care of her by my own while my wife at work. Even though I'm Jordanian and my daughter is Australian and she got her citizenship bydecent in april2019. And she is fully ready to go to child care it's very unfair.
> 
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's weird - are you waiting on a visa 309? If so you can work on that, right? And CCS is based on activity you and your partner do and the income you both earn. Unless you're earning above 180k per year her subsidy will be minimal. The visitor visa shouldn't be the factor impacting on her receiving subsidy.
> Did she sponsor you on a tourist visa and a visa 309 at the same time?
> 
> QUOTE=MQadi;1977095]Did you guys tried to sort out the childcare subsidy for your children from centrelink.
> What makes me very pissed that my sponsor can't get child care subsidy as I'm here with her in Sydney on a visitor 600.. like I have to be overseas so they can pay subsidy for her .. i think as I'm on a visitor visa and choose to be with my family and provide help made me throw my personal life out of the window .. and it's not fair for my wife not to get any childcare subsidy because I'm here with her .. of course I'm here but I can't work and I can't study !
> It's very annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

How is it unfair when it is the same as 2 citizens?
For child care if one parent is at home (regardless of citizenship or visa status) then there is no child care rebates. Why would there be when one parent is at home able to cater for the child?
I'm a citizen and my wife has PR. I work full-time and we are only eligible if my wife is working, studying or volunteering.
I work from home 2 days a week and look after our son those days to help make it viable.
Seeing you are subject to the same conditions as a citizen I really don't understand how it is unfair.
If you are referring to you want the child to go to daycare for social and learning side of things then fair enough, like a citizen you can go and volunteer at a charity.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Adeba

@MQadi - you said you dont work? so ofcourse you wouldnt get CCS... you would be expected to look after your child. These ccentrelink benefits are not for 'free' - that is all taxpayers money, and as a tax paying born breed Australian! I would not want to see my money being wasted on parents who just choose to have their child/ren in care b/c of the subsidies we pay! check up- local council run playgroups, im sure your child will get all the social development thy need through that.
Please do not 'ditch' the AUS government! Your attitude is not viable. I wouldn't complain too much - atleast your with your child and partner!



MQadi said:


> I would tell you why it's unfair, because as a young parent you need to work your life out especially in a foreign country, you need to work your a** off to be able to cope with what is coming and what you planned for!
> 
> When it comes to what I can provide as a parent is different to what what the care institutions would provide for children ( socialising, games, personal development and many more )!
> On tbe other hand I wish I can be able to provide for my family and make things better
> ..
> 
> How is it unfair when it is the same as 2 citizens?
> For child care if one parent is at home (regardless of citizenship or visa status) then there is no child care rebates. Why would there be when one parent is at home able to cater for the child?
> I'm a citizen and my wife has PR. I work full-time and we are only eligible if my wife is working, studying or volunteering.
> I work from home 2 days a week and look after our son those days to help make it viable.
> Seeing you are subject to the same conditions as a citizen I really don't understand how it is unfair.
> If you are referring to you want the child to go to daycare for social and learning side of things then fair enough, like a citizen you can go and volunteer at a charity.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Adeba

on a serious note.... has ANYONE received anything in the last 10 days?? it has been very very quiet *sigh*


----------



## najanj

600 granted this morning


----------



## MQadi

I don't work because I'm not allowed to!
When I was student here for almost 3 years I was working and paying tax and everything was going great .. also I was paying heaps of money for my education 50k per year. Also my wife works and been working for 5 years here and been paying tax. Whom ever thinks its free we all know who they are and check how many ppl scammed centrelink and what is there background.
Alhamdullah I'm with my family but as a man who worked very hard in his life and on his education i expect to get a right to work too so i can progress in both professional and normal life.
No one is ditching on the government as you claimed and i can see who is the one with attitude here.

Be more respectful to people this is all what I can say.



Adeba said:


> @MQadi - you said you dont work? so ofcourse you wouldnt get CCS... you would be expected to look after your child. These ccentrelink benefits are not for 'free' - that is all taxpayers money, and as a tax paying born breed Australian! I would not want to see my money being wasted on parents who just choose to have their child/ren in care b/c of the subsidies we pay! check up- local council run playgroups, im sure your child will get all the social development thy need through that.
> Please do not 'ditch' the AUS government! Your attitude is not viable. I wouldn't complain too much - atleast your with your child and partner!
> 
> 
> 
> MQadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would tell you why it's unfair, because as a young parent you need to work your life out especially in a foreign country, you need to work your a** off to be able to cope with what is coming and what you planned for!
> 
> When it comes to what I can provide as a parent is different to what what the care institutions would provide for children ( socialising, games, personal development and many more )!
> On tbe other hand I wish I can be able to provide for my family and make things better
> ..
> 
> How is it unfair when it is the same as 2 citizens?
> For child care if one parent is at home (regardless of citizenship or visa status) then there is no child care rebates. Why would there be when one parent is at home able to cater for the child?
> I'm a citizen and my wife has PR. I work full-time and we are only eligible if my wife is working, studying or volunteering.
> I work from home 2 days a week and look after our son those days to help make it viable.
> Seeing you are subject to the same conditions as a citizen I really don't understand how it is unfair.
> If you are referring to you want the child to go to daycare for social and learning side of things then fair enough, like a citizen you can go and volunteer at a charity.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Adeba

Oh wow that's awesome!! Holidays have surely come early for you! Let's hope we get approved in the new year!

Our agent advised us not to apply for 600, as much finance currently isn't working in Lebanon &#128542; and the situation isn't great - so technically he has no incentive to go back and would thus be refused &#128542;

QUOTE=najanj;1977441]600 granted this morning[/QUOTE]


----------



## Adeba

Did you apply for tourist one alone or through the agent? I don't see why they didn't just approve your 309? What additional information did you give to support your tourist one? And how many months was it approved for?

I'm really hopeful now to apply for my fiancé as he your wife is from Lebanon too!



najanj said:


> 600 granted this morning


----------



## Adeba

I apologise as I didn't mean to offend. I was just curious as to why you couldn't work? I don't understand the whole visa differences, and just assume that for all visa's you can work unless it's a tourist visa. But your one was student then moved over to a sponsored one. In the end, these are the laws of the land - so we just need to abide by them. Atleast you get time with your child. I'm not saying your scamming! Please don't misunderstand me. This is a forum to support one another not to attack each other. I feel your frustration brother , and truly
Hope you get what you desire, but really look into local council run Playgroups- they are amazing and really assist a child's social development.

QUOTE=MQadi;1977443]I don't work because I'm not allowed to!
When I was student here for almost 3 years I was working and paying tax and everything was going great .. also I was paying heaps of money for my education 50k per year. Also my wife works and been working for 5 years here and been paying tax. Whom ever thinks its free we all know who they are and check how many ppl scammed centrelink and what is there background.
Alhamdullah I'm with my family but as a man who worked very hard in his life and on his education i expect to get a right to work too so i can progress in both professional and normal life.
No one is ditching on the government as you claimed and i can see who is the one with attitude here.

Be more respectful to people this is all what I can say.



Adeba said:


> @MQadi - you said you dont work? so ofcourse you wouldnt get CCS... you would be expected to look after your child. These ccentrelink benefits are not for 'free' - that is all taxpayers money, and as a tax paying born breed Australian! I would not want to see my money being wasted on parents who just choose to have their child/ren in care b/c of the subsidies we pay! check up- local council run playgroups, im sure your child will get all the social development thy need through that.
> Please do not 'ditch' the AUS government! Your attitude is not viable. I wouldn't complain too much - atleast your with your child and partner!
> 
> 
> 
> MQadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would tell you why it's unfair, because as a young parent you need to work your life out especially in a foreign country, you need to work your a** off to be able to cope with what is coming and what you planned for!
> 
> When it comes to what I can provide as a parent is different to what what the care institutions would provide for children ( socialising, games, personal development and many more )!
> On tbe other hand I wish I can be able to provide for my family and make things better
> ..
> 
> How is it unfair when it is the same as 2 citizens?
> For child care if one parent is at home (regardless of citizenship or visa status) then there is no child care rebates. Why would there be when one parent is at home able to cater for the child?
> I'm a citizen and my wife has PR. I work full-time and we are only eligible if my wife is working, studying or volunteering.
> I work from home 2 days a week and look after our son those days to help make it viable.
> Seeing you are subject to the same conditions as a citizen I really don't understand how it is unfair.
> If you are referring to you want the child to go to daycare for social and learning side of things then fair enough, like a citizen you can go and volunteer at a charity.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## najanj

My agent did it for me, actually for my wife and son, my wife was granted this morning for one month without 8503 restrictions, as for my son they asked for photo of his passport, which was provided earlier. Anyway he should be approved soon. Honestly we were not expecting the grant, she provided proof of work, bank statement... the usual


----------



## Aussie83

MQadi said:


> I would tell you why it's unfair, because as a young parent you need to work your life out especially in a foreign country, you need to work your a** off to be able to cope with what is coming and what you planned for!
> 
> When it comes to what I can provide as a parent is different to what what the care institutions would provide for children ( socialising, games, personal development and many more )!
> On tbe other hand I wish I can be able to provide for my family and make things better
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> Aussie83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MQadi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was studying here in Sydney and while I'm studying we got married and we didn't lodge our application that time till almost two years in marriage she came to live with me in Jordan for a year and this was the time we lodged our 309/100 from jordan in march2019. In july2019 i got granted visitor600 12 months, 6 months on each arrival
> She was my sponsor and my father too. But the thing is that I don't work, I do have Medicare I never use alhamdullah but what they say is that we dont pay anything for her childcare as I'm on a visitor visa here and I would be taking care of her by my own while my wife at work. Even though I'm Jordanian and my daughter is Australian and she got her citizenship bydecent in april2019. And she is fully ready to go to child care it's very unfair.
> 
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's weird - are you waiting on a visa 309? If so you can work on that, right? And CCS is based on activity you and your partner do and the income you both earn. Unless you're earning above 180k per year her subsidy will be minimal. The visitor visa shouldn't be the factor impacting on her receiving subsidy.
> Did she sponsor you on a tourist visa and a visa 309 at the same time?
> 
> QUOTE=MQadi;1977095]Did you guys tried to sort out the childcare subsidy for your children from centrelink.
> What makes me very pissed that my sponsor can't get child care subsidy as I'm here with her in Sydney on a visitor 600.. like I have to be overseas so they can pay subsidy for her .. i think as I'm on a visitor visa and choose to be with my family and provide help made me throw my personal life out of the window .. and it's not fair for my wife not to get any childcare subsidy because I'm here with her .. of course I'm here but I can't work and I can't study !
> It's very annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it unfair when it is the same as 2 citizens?
> For child care if one parent is at home (regardless of citizenship or visa status) then there is no child care rebates. Why would there be when one parent is at home able to cater for the child?
> I'm a citizen and my wife has PR. I work full-time and we are only eligible if my wife is working, studying or volunteering.
> I work from home 2 days a week and look after our son those days to help make it viable.
> Seeing you are subject to the same conditions as a citizen I really don't understand how it is unfair.
> If you are referring to you want the child to go to daycare for social and learning side of things then fair enough, like a citizen you can go and volunteer at a charity.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]
Again the are options like you doing volunteer work for a not for profit. That's what my wife did.
Otherwise there are other options.
The CCS is only for when neither parent is at home to care for the child.


----------



## MQadi

Don't worry about it. Maybe the way how I describe it wasn't the best and I actually didn't know that I can volunteer until you guys told me .. I think it is the plan !
And yeah we go to different places such as libraies and soft areas around us but the idea it's so limited and we started getting board of all of that. Also I've been doing this to myself to be a lawful citizen I was on a student visa here and after I graduated I cancelled my visa so I can apply offshore as what the immigration advise me that you would be doing something bad if I applied onshore. And here I'm I now I cant even work that's what is it all about... 
Thank you guys for support and merry Christmas and happy New year ❤


----------



## zai.01

Hey guys
Is the embassy closed only on New Years Day?


----------



## Karramy

zai.01 said:


> Hey guys
> Is the embassy closed only on New Years Day?


Yup it is &#128578;


----------



## zai.01

Karramy said:


> zai.01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> Is the embassy closed only on New Years Day?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup it is &#128578;
Click to expand...

Great. So we still have a chance to hear something this week and the coming days &#128591;


----------



## Karramy

zai.01 said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zai.01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> Is the embassy closed only on New Years Day?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup it is &#128578;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. So we still have a chance to hear something this week and the coming days &#128591;
Click to expand...

Yes I believe so!


----------



## MQadi

Hey,
Anyone has an issue viewing your application after logging into the immi ?
Thanks


----------



## Karramy

MQadi said:


> Hey,
> Anyone has an issue viewing your application after logging into the immi ?
> Thanks


Yes I have. I reckon it's down for maintenance or something.


----------



## Rock747

MQadi said:


> Hey,
> Anyone has an issue viewing your application after logging into the immi ?
> Thanks


Logout and login again. It happens


----------



## Aussie83

MQadi said:


> Don't worry about it. Maybe the way how I describe it wasn't the best and I actually didn't know that I can volunteer until you guys told me .. I think it is the plan !
> And yeah we go to different places such as libraies and soft areas around us but the idea it's so limited and we started getting board of all of that. Also I've been doing this to myself to be a lawful citizen I was on a student visa here and after I graduated I cancelled my visa so I can apply offshore as what the immigration advise me that you would be doing something bad if I applied onshore. And here I'm I now I cant even work that's what is it all about...
> Thank you guys for support and merry Christmas and happy New year ❤


Just a clarification (pedantic wording is what the government is about and a common confusion)
Volunteering is at charity or not for profit.
Had someone choosing to "volunteer" at a cafe, I think her sisters?, get a rude surprise that it was unpaid work.
Basically if it is something that an Australian citizen wouldn't get paid for its okay, Vinnie's, salvos, RFS, Westpac helicopter are the main ones that come to mind


----------



## zai.01

Any updates anyone? It was a quiet week...


----------



## Adeba

Sure was... have you heard anything since you got the RFI in November?

Did they do interview with you or your partner yet? 


zai.01 said:


> Any updates anyone? It was a quiet week...


----------



## zai.01

Adeba said:


> Sure was... have you heard anything since you got the RFI in November?
> 
> Did they do interview with you or your partner yet?
> 
> 
> zai.01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates anyone? It was a quiet week...
Click to expand...

We had our phone interview two weeks before the RFI in November, and only my partner (the applicant) was interviewed for approx 15 minutes. We had another RFI about 12 days ago requesting for my partner's army booklet to be photocopied and translated in full. We had already done this but our agent only told us to photocopy the pages that had writing on them, but they have requested the whole book (even blank pages). I guess this is so they know we have not left anything out. We submitted it instantly and now we are waiting for a response.


----------



## Adeba

That's promising... Atleast you know they're looking at your application. God willing you'll bear something soon! 
QUOTE=zai.01;1978285]


Adeba said:


> Sure was... have you heard anything since you got the RFI in November?
> 
> Did they do interview with you or your partner yet?
> 
> 
> zai.01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates anyone? It was a quiet week...
Click to expand...

We had our phone interview two weeks before the RFI in November, and only my partner (the applicant) was interviewed for approx 15 minutes. We had another RFI about 12 days ago requesting for my partner's army booklet to be photocopied and translated in full. We had already done this but our agent only told us to photocopy the pages that had writing on them, but they have requested the whole book (even blank pages). I guess this is so they know we have not left anything out. We submitted it instantly and now we are waiting for a response.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MQadi

How can we contact our CO? 
The phone number and the email both are off ! How we suppose to communicate ?


----------



## Adeba

Hi just wondering was your 2nd RFI in the new year or last year? Also did you apply with an agent in Australia or overseas? Is your partner currently residing in Syria or Lebanon?

QUOTE=zai.01;1978285]


Adeba said:


> Sure was... have you heard anything since you got the RFI in November?
> 
> Did they do interview with you or your partner yet?
> 
> 
> zai.01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates anyone? It was a quiet week...
Click to expand...

We had our phone interview two weeks before the RFI in November, and only my partner (the applicant) was interviewed for approx 15 minutes. We had another RFI about 12 days ago requesting for my partner's army booklet to be photocopied and translated in full. We had already done this but our agent only told us to photocopy the pages that had writing on them, but they have requested the whole book (even blank pages). I guess this is so they know we have not left anything out. We submitted it instantly and now we are waiting for a response.[/QUOTE]


----------



## zai.01

Adeba said:


> Hi just wondering was your 2nd RFI in the new year or last year? Also did you apply with an agent in Australia or overseas? Is your partner currently residing in Syria or Lebanon?
> 
> QUOTE=zai.01;1978285]
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure was... have you heard anything since you got the RFI in November?
> 
> Did they do interview with you or your partner yet?
> 
> 
> zai.01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates anyone? It was a quiet week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had our phone interview two weeks before the RFI in November, and only my partner (the applicant) was interviewed for approx 15 minutes. We had another RFI about 12 days ago requesting for my partner's army booklet to be photocopied and translated in full. We had already done this but our agent only told us to photocopy the pages that had writing on them, but they have requested the whole book (even blank pages). I guess this is so they know we have not left anything out. We submitted it instantly and now we are waiting for a response.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Our 2nd RFI was in late December and our agent is from Australia. My fiance lives in Syria.


----------



## MQadi

Hey everyone,
I received a correspondance from the immigration last night and it was about informing me to leave Australia for the grant of my visa 309/100.
Also to renew my AFP clearance.

The visa been lodged from Jordan and processed in Beirut visa centre.
Been married for 2 years and 4 months and knowing another 7 months before marriage 

DOL 3/March 2019
Visitor600 Grant 4/Jul 2019
RFI 17/Oct 2019

I would say it took my visa 10 months. They didn't contact me or my wife "sponsor" on phone.


----------



## MQadi

Hey everyone,
I received a correspondance from the immigration last night and it was about informing me to leave Australia for the grant of my visa 309/100.
Also to renew my AFP clearance.

The visa been lodged from Jordan and processed in Beirut visa centre.
Been married for 2 years and 4 months and knowing another 7 months before marriage 

DOL 3/March 2019
Visitor600 Grant 4/Jul 2019
RFI 17/Oct 2019

I would say it took my visa 10 months. They didn't contact me or my wife "sponsor" on phone.


----------



## Adeba

congratulations!! that is fantastic news... was starting to worry about no news coming from the beirut office!! we applied in april 2019, inshaAllah our one is not far off from SOME correspondence!

what was the email you used to contact immigration if you dont mind sharing?



MQadi said:


> Hey everyone,
> I received a correspondance from the immigration last night and it was about informing me to leave Australia for the grant of my visa 309/100.
> Also to renew my AFP clearance.
> 
> The visa been lodged from Jordan and processed in Beirut visa centre.
> Been married for 2 years and 4 months and knowing another 7 months before marriage
> 
> DOL 3/March 2019
> Visitor600 Grant 4/Jul 2019
> RFI 17/Oct 2019
> 
> I would say it took my visa 10 months. They didn't contact me or my wife "sponsor" on phone.


----------



## MQadi

Hi Abeda,
I actually tried to contact them a while ago I couldn't .. so the best way possible is to do it through uploading a file on immi and name it as an email to *** and the date.
And thank you for the nice wishes ❤ and you guys are next


----------



## sudeepdai

MQadi said:


> Hey everyone,
> I received a correspondance from the immigration last night and it was about informing me to leave Australia for the grant of my visa 309/100.
> Also to renew my AFP clearance.
> 
> The visa been lodged from Jordan and processed in Beirut visa centre.
> Been married for 2 years and 4 months and knowing another 7 months before marriage
> 
> DOL 3/March 2019
> Visitor600 Grant 4/Jul 2019
> RFI 17/Oct 2019
> 
> I would say it took my visa 10 months. They didn't contact me or my wife "sponsor" on phone.


Wow ! Congratulations and Best Wishes!!


----------



## najanj

Hi all, not sure if anyone experienced this before, the attachments disappeared from the applicants section, only showing attachments for the sponsor!! Thanks


----------



## Karramy

najanj said:


> Hi all, not sure if anyone experienced this before, the attachments disappeared from the applicants section, only showing attachments for the sponsor!! Thanks


Hi Najanj

Yes this has happened to my husband and I and I have read that it has happened to other people too. I think it's a IT issue with immigration. I have called immigration twice (the call centre in Australia) and on both occasions they've told me they can see all attachments from the applicant on their end.


----------



## najanj

Hi Karamy, 
Appreciate your reply, will do first thing tomorrow morning, which number did you call? Thanks again


----------



## Karramy

najanj said:


> Hi Karamy,
> Appreciate your reply, will do first thing tomorrow morning, which number did you call? Thanks again


Here you go 131 881. Good luck &#128522;


----------



## najanj

Thank you 🙂


----------



## Karramy

najanj said:


> Thank you &#128578;


No worries. Try to call as early as you can as there is often over an hour of on hold time if you ring in the middle of the day.


----------



## Adeba

Hi

I was wondering which email did you email your query too? Please advise.

thank you



collabusta said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just an update. We sent out an email a couple of days ago requesting an update on our case since we were contacted a couple of weeks ago (before the demonstrations in Lebanon) to provide a police clearance. We received we a response today asking for another police clearance certificate which has expired.


----------



## Sammm

For those applicants who are waiting more than a year, is it normal to receive an automated email after 12 months with the below content?

“ We are writing to inform you that your application for a Partner (Provisional) visa is in progress. Your application takes time to process as we complete a number of thorough checks.”


----------



## Rock747

Sammm said:


> For those applicants who are waiting more than a year, is it normal to receive an automated email after 12 months with the below content?
> 
> " We are writing to inform you that your application for a Partner (Provisional) visa is in progress. Your application takes time to process as we complete a number of thorough checks."


From what i have seen on the forum, yes it normal.


----------



## Karramy

Sammm said:


> For those applicants who are waiting more than a year, is it normal to receive an automated email after 12 months with the below content?
> 
> " We are writing to inform you that your application for a Partner (Provisional) visa is in progress. Your application takes time to process as we complete a number of thorough checks."


Yes, we received this email at 12 months exactly.


----------



## Sammm

Thank you for reply. 
Does it normally send to all the applicants who passing 12 months? Or for those who may get their applications under security checks?

All I want to now is that this email means longer time or may be finalised in less than 2 months?

QUOTE=Karramy;1979391]


Sammm said:


> For those applicants who are waiting more than a year, is it normal to receive an automated email after 12 months with the below content?
> 
> " We are writing to inform you that your application for a Partner (Provisional) visa is in progress. Your application takes time to process as we complete a number of thorough checks."


Yes, we received this email at 12 months exactly.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Karramy

Sammm said:


> Thank you for reply.
> Does it normally send to all the applicants which passing 12 months? Or for those who may get their applications under security checks?
> 
> QUOTE=Karramy;1979391]
> 
> 
> Sammm said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those applicants who are waiting more than a year, is it normal to receive an automated email after 12 months with the below content?
> 
> " We are writing to inform you that your application for a Partner (Provisional) visa is in progress. Your application takes time to process as we complete a number of thorough checks."
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we received this email at 12 months exactly.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

I'm pretty sure the automatic message is the same for everyone. All saying the exact same thing.


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

Sammm said:


> For those applicants who are waiting more than a year, is it normal to receive an automated email after 12 months with the below content?
> 
> " We are writing to inform you that your application for a Partner (Provisional) visa is in progress. Your application takes time to process as we complete a number of thorough checks."


We are at 13 month and haven't got one? I am really getting worried about ours, we have had zero contact, not even a RFI.  It frustrating seeing others going through Beirut office who applied months after us getting approved.


----------



## Karramy

TanyaMelbourne said:


> Sammm said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those applicants who are waiting more than a year, is it normal to receive an automated email after 12 months with the below content?
> 
> " We are writing to inform you that your application for a Partner (Provisional) visa is in progress. Your application takes time to process as we complete a number of thorough checks."
> 
> 
> 
> We are at 13 month and haven't got one? I am really getting worried about ours, we have had zero contact, not even a RFI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It frustrating seeing others going through Beirut office who applied months after us getting approved.
Click to expand...

I feel the same. 17.5 months for us. I have read that some people don't receive the 12 month email but it doesn't mean anything. Just that the system for some reason has failed to generate it.


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

Karramy said:


> I feel the same. 17.5 months for us. I have read that some people don't receive the 12 month email but it doesn't mean anything. Just that the system for some reason has failed to generate it.


Oh, 17.5 months, that really suxs. I feel for you! The wait and life in limbo is much harder than I anticipated when we decided to apply.


----------



## Karramy

TanyaMelbourne said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same. 17.5 months for us. I have read that some people don't receive the 12 month email but it doesn't mean anything. Just that the system for some reason has failed to generate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, 17.5 months, that really suxs. I feel for you! The wait and life in limbo is much harder than I anticipated when we decided to apply.
Click to expand...

It's totally unbearable. To live life with the unknown for so long just isn't fair. Especially to our baby son.


----------



## hyrola

Karramy said:


> TanyaMelbourne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammm said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those applicants who are waiting more than a year, is it normal to receive an automated email after 12 months with the below content?
> 
> " We are writing to inform you that your application for a Partner (Provisional) visa is in progress. Your application takes time to process as we complete a number of thorough checks."
> 
> 
> 
> We are at 13 month and haven't got one? I am really getting worried about ours, we have had zero contact, not even a RFI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It frustrating seeing others going through Beirut office who applied months after us getting approved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same. 17.5 months for us. I have read that some people don't receive the 12 month email but it doesn't mean anything. Just that the system for some reason has failed to generate it.
Click to expand...

17.5 months, wow sorry to hear. Is your case complicated?


----------



## Karramy

hyrola said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TanyaMelbourne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammm said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those applicants who are waiting more than a year, is it normal to receive an automated email after 12 months with the below content?
> 
> " We are writing to inform you that your application for a Partner (Provisional) visa is in progress. Your application takes time to process as we complete a number of thorough checks."
> 
> 
> 
> We are at 13 month and haven't got one? I am really getting worried about ours, we have had zero contact, not even a RFI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It frustrating seeing others going through Beirut office who applied months after us getting approved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same. 17.5 months for us. I have read that some people don't receive the 12 month email but it doesn't mean anything. Just that the system for some reason has failed to generate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 17.5 months, wow sorry to hear. Is your case complicated?
Click to expand...

No it's pretty straight forward. The only things we don't have is evidence of a joint lease on a house/unit or joint bank account. We have provided everything else.


----------



## SLBee

Karramy said:


> No it's pretty straight forward. The only things we don't have is evidence of a joint lease on a house/unit or joint bank account. We have provided everything else.


Is the applicant male or female? I have noticed that male applicants generally take longer than female applicants. May be in case of male applicants, DoHA carryout more security checks and this could take a long time. And also checks could take a long time if the applicant has travelled in many high risk countries.


----------



## nellonist

Does anybody know a person in North Lebanon (Tripoli area) that can certify the 888 form for a PMV?

Thanks


----------



## Karramy

SLBee said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's pretty straight forward. The only things we don't have is evidence of a joint lease on a house/unit or joint bank account. We have provided everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the applicant male or female? I have noticed that male applicants generally take longer than female applicants. May be in case of male applicants, DoHA carryout more security checks and this could take a long time. And also checks could take a long time if the applicant has travelled in many high risk countries.
Click to expand...

Applicant is male. I agree with you. I've noticed men take longer to process. He lives in a high risk country but hasn't traveled to many others.


----------



## Mizlidah

Karramy said:


> Applicant is male. I agree with you. I've noticed men take longer to process. He lives in a high risk country but hasn't traveled to many others.


Which high country is he from?


----------



## Mizlidah

*Change my PMV to Partner*

Hello all, 
I've been following since the beginning of last year. This group gives me hope when I read of someone's golden email ♥.

Wishing you all the best with your applications and hoping we hear Great news by February 2020.

I've applied for a PMV for my partner in Iraq June 2019. 
It's been 7 months. Not a single email or anything from the office. I've emailed and sent out messages in regards to the safety of my fiancé due to the protests and everything that is happening back in iraq. But nothing.

I'm thinking of going back to iraq and getting married and changing my application from prospective marriage visa to Partner visa. 
As it's showing shorter processing time than fiancé visa.

What are the steps I would need to take? 
Thanks


----------



## Karramy

Mizlidah said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applicant is male. I agree with you. I've noticed men take longer to process. He lives in a high risk country but hasn't traveled to many others.
> 
> 
> 
> Which high country is he from?
Click to expand...

He is from Iraq


----------



## Adeba

Have you visited eachother since getting married? My agent has recommended if our visa takes over 13 months, we should try arrange to see eachother again.

Situation in lebanon is getting messy! lets pray the embassy stays open- the country is hitting a financial crisis!



Karramy said:


> Applicant is male. I agree with you. I've noticed men take longer to process. He lives in a high risk country but hasn't traveled to many others.


----------



## Adeba

We are in the same situation, my fiance is from Lebanon. My agent recommended a 13 month wait before we decide to meet again. The embassy should be midnful of this.- i just feel there's an even further delay due to the protests in lebanon.

Has your fiance had his medicals done?



Mizlidah said:


> Hello all,
> I've been following since the beginning of last year. This group gives me hope when I read of someone's golden email ♥.
> 
> Wishing you all the best with your applications and hoping we hear Great news by February 2020.
> 
> I've applied for a PMV for my partner in Iraq June 2019.
> It's been 7 months. Not a single email or anything from the office. I've emailed and sent out messages in regards to the safety of my fiancé due to the protests and everything that is happening back in iraq. But nothing. ��
> 
> I'm thinking of going back to iraq and getting married and changing my application from prospective marriage visa to Partner visa.
> As it's showing shorter processing time than fiancé visa.
> 
> What are the steps I would need to take?
> Thanks


----------



## Karramy

Adeba said:


> Have you visited eachother since getting married? My agent has recommended if our visa takes over 13 months, we should try arrange to see eachother again.
> 
> Situation in lebanon is getting messy! lets pray the embassy stays open- the country is hitting a financial crisis!
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applicant is male. I agree with you. I've noticed men take longer to process. He lives in a high risk country but hasn't traveled to many others.
Click to expand...

Yes, since getting married in 2017 we have spent 9 months together in total. Last year we spent a total of 3 months together. We've decided not to see each other again until the visa is granted now based on me unable to get time off work until June this year, me having to travel alone with our 14 month old son and the unrest in Iraq at the moment.

Yeah I believe the delay in our visa grant definitely has something to do with the unrest in Beirut.


----------



## Mizlidah

Adeba said:


> We are in the same situation, my fiance is from Lebanon. My agent recommended a 13 month wait before we decide to meet again. The embassy should be midnful of this.- i just feel there's an even further delay due to the protests in lebanon.
> 
> Has your fiance had his medicals done?
> 
> 
> 
> Mizlidah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> I've been following since the beginning of last year. This group gives me hope when I read of someone's golden email ♥.
> 
> Wishing you all the best with your applications and hoping we hear Great news by February 2020.
> 
> I've applied for a PMV for my partner in Iraq June 2019.
> It's been 7 months. Not a single email or anything from the office. I've emailed and sent out messages in regards to the safety of my fiancé due to the protests and everything that is happening back in iraq. But nothing. ��
> 
> I'm thinking of going back to iraq and getting married and changing my application from prospective marriage visa to Partner visa.
> As it's showing shorter processing time than fiancé visa.
> 
> What are the steps I would need to take?
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Yes - everything is complete. Our agent promised a 7-9 month wait before grant. Front loaded application. 
It's very disappointing that we suffer due to what the country is going through.


----------



## Mizlidah

Karramy said:


> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you visited eachother since getting married? My agent has recommended if our visa takes over 13 months, we should try arrange to see eachother again.
> 
> Situation in lebanon is getting messy! lets pray the embassy stays open- the country is hitting a financial crisis!
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applicant is male. I agree with you. I've noticed men take longer to process. He lives in a high risk country but hasn't traveled to many others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, since getting married in 2017 we have spent 9 months together in total. Last year we spent a total of 3 months together. We've decided not to see each other again until the visa is granted now based on me unable to get time off work until June this year, me having to travel alone with our 14 month old son and the unrest in Iraq at the moment.
> 
> Yeah I believe the delay in our visa grant definitely has something to do with the unrest in Beirut.
Click to expand...

Apparently they say many visas are coming out this February. Especially for those who have been waiting for too long.

Hoping you're from the first of those grants. 
I'm on 7 months wait and I'm getting very impatient.

You're doing really well. Well done and all the best.


----------



## Mizlidah

Karramy said:


> Mizlidah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applicant is male. I agree with you. I've noticed men take longer to process. He lives in a high risk country but hasn't traveled to many others.
> 
> 
> 
> Which high country is he from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is from Iraq
Click to expand...

Have you tried applying for a visitor visa?


----------



## Karramy

Mizlidah said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you visited eachother since getting married? My agent has recommended if our visa takes over 13 months, we should try arrange to see eachother again.
> 
> Situation in lebanon is getting messy! lets pray the embassy stays open- the country is hitting a financial crisis!
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Applicant is male. I agree with you. I've noticed men take longer to process. He lives in a high risk country but hasn't traveled to many others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, since getting married in 2017 we have spent 9 months together in total. Last year we spent a total of 3 months together. We've decided not to see each other again until the visa is granted now based on me unable to get time off work until June this year, me having to travel alone with our 14 month old son and the unrest in Iraq at the moment.
> 
> Yeah I believe the delay in our visa grant definitely has something to do with the unrest in Beirut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently they say many visas are coming out this February. Especially for those who have been waiting for too long.
> 
> Hoping you're from the first of those grants.
> I'm on 7 months wait and I'm getting very impatient.
> 
> You're doing really well. Well done and all the best.
Click to expand...

That would be pretty amazing if they are focusing on the backlog of visa's. The longer it is the harder it gets and I have to chase the negative thoughts away.

No, we got advice from a migration agent to not apply for a visitor visa as it will probably get rejected based on not having enough incentive to go home. They told us if you get a visitor visa rejected they it can have a negative affect on the spouse visa application.


----------



## Adeba

You can probably contact the DET now that the 17 months has passed?

it is unfortunate you have had to spend so much time apart, but god willing, your visa comes soon! The whole arab world will soon be 'high risk' so lets pray we all get our visa's asap!

Did you use an agent?



Karramy said:


> That would be pretty amazing if they are focusing on the backlog of visa's. The longer it is the harder it gets and I have to chase the negative thoughts away.
> 
> No, we got advice from a migration agent to not apply for a visitor visa as it will probably get rejected based on not having enough incentive to go home. They told us if you get a visitor visa rejected they it can have a negative affect on the spouse visa application.


----------



## Adeba

lets hope so!!! in the past February has been a popular time to give visa's!



Mizlidah said:


> Apparently they say many visas are coming out this February. Especially for those who have been waiting for too long.
> 
> Hoping you're from the first of those grants.
> I'm on 7 months wait and I'm getting very impatient.
> 
> You're doing really well. Well done and all the best.


----------



## Karramy

Adeba said:


> You can probably contact the DET now that the 17 months has passed?
> 
> it is unfortunate you have had to spend so much time apart, but god willing, your visa comes soon! The whole arab world will soon be 'high risk' so lets pray we all get our visa's asap!
> 
> Did you use an agent?
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be pretty amazing if they are focusing on the backlog of visa's. The longer it is the harder it gets and I have to chase the negative thoughts away.
> 
> No, we got advice from a migration agent to not apply for a visitor visa as it will probably get rejected based on not having enough incentive to go home. They told us if you get a visitor visa rejected they it can have a negative affect on the spouse visa application.
Click to expand...

No, I can't call and get answers until it has been past the processing time of 20 months unfortunately.

I have a good friend who's a registered migration agent so she assisted us every step of the way with our application.

Thank you everyone for your well wishes &#128522;


----------



## Adeba

All the best! praying for some good news for you sister!


----------



## Adeba

Has anyone heard anything at all - RFI, Calls etc from the embassy since they've opened?

Please continue to share information with us here!


----------



## Adeba

I guess many people do that if they visa wait is too long! however i have been told it can delay the timing even more, but people on this forum have said it won't effect the waiting.

The waiting time is painful - your DOL isn't too far from ours! Hopefully we hear something soon!



Mizlidah said:


> Hello all,
> I've been following since the beginning of last year. This group gives me hope when I read of someone's golden email ♥.
> 
> Wishing you all the best with your applications and hoping we hear Great news by February 2020.
> 
> I've applied for a PMV for my partner in Iraq June 2019.
> It's been 7 months. Not a single email or anything from the office. I've emailed and sent out messages in regards to the safety of my fiancé due to the protests and everything that is happening back in iraq. But nothing. ��
> 
> I'm thinking of going back to iraq and getting married and changing my application from prospective marriage visa to Partner visa.
> As it's showing shorter processing time than fiancé visa.
> 
> What are the steps I would need to take?
> Thanks


----------



## MQadi

Hey everyone,
Male or female applications it has nothing to do with the waiting time and I would say no one cares male or female outta here.. 
Keep it up and I'm sure you guys who been waiting for 17 months or around would get the Permanent residency not just the temp one .. I waited 10 months and now I'm gonna get it next week I have no clue if I'm getting the temp or both.
It's been a very stressful year for all of us and I'm sure one you come here to Australia you better go and check yourself with the psychologist as we all go through stress and other bad things.
I have been sain all of my life but when i applied i started being introvert, a lot of stress, feeling isolated and insomnia hit me lately .. 
It took a toll on me I never knew that I'm gonna go through this kind of hard time of waiting.
But you know what is the good thing ? That if you we're positive .. You'll bring this energy to you keep yourself optimistic and be happy ❤ 

Thank you all for the support 🌹 and I hope you get yours sooner than you think &#55358;&#56688;


----------



## SLBee

Karramy said:


> Yes, since getting married in 2017 we have spent 9 months together in total. Last year we spent a total of 3 months together. We've decided not to see each other again until the visa is granted now based on me unable to get time off work until June this year, me having to travel alone with our 14 month old son and the unrest in Iraq at the moment.
> 
> Yeah I believe the delay in our visa grant definitely has something to do with the unrest in Beirut.


It is hard. Partner visa process causes too much stress on families.

One possibility is to make an attempt to be together with your partner in a third country even for a shorter period. That could help to speed up the process.


----------



## Karramy

SLBee said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, since getting married in 2017 we have spent 9 months together in total. Last year we spent a total of 3 months together. We've decided not to see each other again until the visa is granted now based on me unable to get time off work until June this year, me having to travel alone with our 14 month old son and the unrest in Iraq at the moment.
> 
> Yeah I believe the delay in our visa grant definitely has something to do with the unrest in Beirut.
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard. Partner visa process causes too much stress on families.
> 
> One possibility is to make an attempt to be together with your partner in a third country even for a shorter period. That could help to speed up the process.
Click to expand...

I think we will do that in June if we still don't have the visa as I can't take time off work until then.


----------



## Adeba

Yes, very true. That's what my agent suggested too.

If the embassy in Lebanon Gets worse and we don't get visa before end of this financial year hopefully our cases will be transferred to another embassy.



SLBee said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, since getting married in 2017 we have spent 9 months together in total. Last year we spent a total of 3 months together. We've decided not to see each other again until the visa is granted now based on me unable to get time off work until June this year, me having to travel alone with our 14 month old son and the unrest in Iraq at the moment.
> 
> Yeah I believe the delay in our visa grant definitely has something to do with the unrest in Beirut.
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard. Partner visa process causes too much stress on families.
> 
> One possibility is to make an attempt to be together with your partner in a third country even for a shorter period. That could help to speed up the process.
Click to expand...


----------



## nellonist

nellonist said:


> Does anybody know a person in North Lebanon (Tripoli area) that can certify the 888 form for a PMV?
> 
> Thanks


Anyone can help?


----------



## Mizlidah

nellonist said:


> nellonist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody know a person in North Lebanon (Tripoli area) that can certify the 888 form for a PMV?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone can help?
Click to expand...

Sorry I won't be able to help in Lebanon as from my understanding. It needs to be certified in Australia. 
However when I was in Dubai and needed to get some legal papers Signed and witnessed for my father in Australia.

I went to a lawyer and asked him to witness and certify for a fee. As he's a registered lawyer. He was able to do that for me.

Keep in mind not all lawyers were able to do that.

While here we can go to the nearest post office or pharmacy/chemist to get witness and certification.

In the gulf/Middle East 
It doesn't work this way.

But my legal papers were accepted with the witness and certification from that lawyer in Dubai.

Try that in Lebanon.


----------



## MQadi

Just go to any pharmacist, make sure to get a copy of his license.. And signed both sides by him.
What are you after ? Baby passport or citizenship?


----------



## MQadi

It's a false advice!! From you mizilidah.
Dear i was in jordan i went to the village pharmacist and he did that for me .. and we got my daughters citizenship and passport through him. You just have to make sure to take a copy of his license and his phone number and email just in case.


----------



## Mizlidah

MQadi said:


> It's a false advice!! From you mizilidah.
> Dear i was in jordan i went to the village pharmacist and he did that for me .. and we got my daughters citizenship and passport through him. You just have to make sure to take a copy of his license and his phone number and email just in case.


As I had quoted, that's what I had done and it worked for me in Dubai as the pharmacist would not sign anything for me.

No false advice given. Just what had worked for me in Dubai. &#128578;


----------



## nellonist

MQadi said:


> It's a false advice!! From you mizilidah.
> Dear i was in jordan i went to the village pharmacist and he did that for me .. and we got my daughters citizenship and passport through him. You just have to make sure to take a copy of his license and his phone number and email just in case.


Thank you for your response MQadi! It is really helpful.
I am from Italy and I had three 888 forms signed and certified by a consular officer at Milan consulate plus one signed and certified in Australia by a JP for my fiancéè's brother statement. 
I also wanted to add my fiancée mother's statement. At the moment she is in Lebanon and we were looking for a quicker way than going down to Beirut at the Australian embassy. So as far as I understand a pharmacist may be good for the purpose!

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## nellonist

MQadi said:


> Just go to any pharmacist, make sure to get a copy of his license.. And signed both sides by him.
> What are you after ? Baby passport or citizenship?


I have lodged the application for a PMV


----------



## Adeba

good luck. if you don't mind can you please tell me once you applied did you immediately receive information to get your medical assessment done? as well as an acknowledgment letter to advise they have received your application?
My agent done ours and he does not forward over any correspondence from the department to me. I have been in limbo since applying in April and the only thing he suggests is for me to try visiting my fiance again asap... 

I would just like to know exactly what one receives from date of lodgment!

Goodluck with your application!!


----------



## Adeba

If I am using an agent, can i add an additional person as my authorised nominee without removing the agent? 
DET of immigration advised its possible but reading the form they have advised us to complete (form 956), it doesn't look like it's possible. 

any help will be appreciated?


----------



## nellonist

Adeba said:


> good luck. if you don't mind can you please tell me once you applied did you immediately receive information to get your medical assessment done? as well as an acknowledgment letter to advise they have received your application?
> My agent done ours and he does not forward over any correspondence from the department to me. I have been in limbo since applying in April and the only thing he suggests is for me to try visiting my fiance again asap...
> 
> I would just like to know exactly what one receives from date of lodgment!
> 
> Goodluck with your application!!


Hi Adeba! Yes, it immediately popped up the notification to assess Medical Checks. I have done them within 10 days and still waiting. After that, a notification is shown that the Medical Assessment has been done and no further actions need to be taken.
I have lodged the application on November 22nd, so I guess there's still some time to wait.

Best of luck with your application as well!


----------



## Mizlidah

Adeba said:


> good luck. if you don't mind can you please tell me once you applied did you immediately receive information to get your medical assessment done? as well as an acknowledgment letter to advise they have received your application?
> My agent done ours and he does not forward over any correspondence from the department to me. I have been in limbo since applying in April and the only thing he suggests is for me to try visiting my fiance again asap...
> 
> I would just like to know exactly what one receives from date of lodgment!
> 
> Goodluck with your application!!


I'm using an agent. And the second he received an email of confirmation of department receiving the application. He forwarded it to us. However nothing else has been forwarded to us.

It's very annoying as I can never see what is happening on the IMMI account and every time I ask my agent if there are any updates. He says nothing yet. &#128557;


----------



## Adeba

My agent is useless! He won't even give me my TRN off my Immi account. I contacted the embassy in Australia today they advised me to have my fiancé email them and add me as a authorised person on his application as my agent Forwards nothing to me, and doesn't even 'advice' us of anything.

Biggest regret using an unregistered MARA agent. So now I'll be emailing the immigration directly myself.

QUOTE=Mizlidah;1979973]


Adeba said:


> good luck. if you don't mind can you please tell me once you applied did you immediately receive information to get your medical assessment done? as well as an acknowledgment letter to advise they have received your application?
> My agent done ours and he does not forward over any correspondence from the department to me. I have been in limbo since applying in April and the only thing he suggests is for me to try visiting my fiance again asap...
> 
> I would just like to know exactly what one receives from date of lodgment!
> 
> Goodluck with your application!!


I'm using an agent. And the second he received an email of confirmation of department receiving the application. He forwarded it to us. However nothing else has been forwarded to us.

It's very annoying as I can never see what is happening on the IMMI account and every time I ask my agent if there are any updates. He says nothing yet. &#128557;[/QUOTE]


----------



## Adeba

Do you by any chance know if the application ID on the medical assessment is the same as the Application ID that is on the letter of acknowledgment sent to you when they receive your application?

QUOTE=nellonist;1979959]


Adeba said:


> good luck. if you don't mind can you please tell me once you applied did you immediately receive information to get your medical assessment done? as well as an acknowledgment letter to advise they have received your application?
> My agent done ours and he does not forward over any correspondence from the department to me. I have been in limbo since applying in April and the only thing he suggests is for me to try visiting my fiance again asap...
> 
> I would just like to know exactly what one receives from date of lodgment!
> 
> Goodluck with your application!!


Hi Adeba! Yes, it immediately popped up the notification to assess Medical Checks. I have done them within 10 days and still waiting. After that, a notification is shown that the Medical Assessment has been done and no further actions need to be taken.
I have lodged the application on November 22nd, so I guess there's still some time to wait.

Best of luck with your application as well![/QUOTE]


----------



## nellonist

Adeba said:


> Do you by any chance know if the application ID on the medical assessment is the same as the Application ID that is on the letter of acknowledgment sent to you when they receive your application?
> 
> QUOTE=nellonist;1979959]
> 
> Hi Adeba! Yes, it immediately popped up the notification to assess Medical Checks. I have done them within 10 days and still waiting. After that, a notification is shown that the Medical Assessment has been done and no further actions need to be taken.
> I have lodged the application on November 22nd, so I guess there's still some time to wait.
> 
> Best of luck with your application as well!


[/QUOTE]

Reference number of the visa application and HAP number of the health checks are different


----------



## SLBee

Mizlidah said:


> I'm using an agent. And the second he received an email of confirmation of department receiving the application. He forwarded it to us. However nothing else has been forwarded to us.
> 
> It's very annoying as I can never see what is happening on the IMMI account and every time I ask my agent if there are any updates. He says nothing yet. &#128557;


You can request your agent to "share" your application with your own IMMI account.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online


----------



## Adeba

i hear you...atleast you received some correspondence. My agent has blocked me off whatsapp and not responding to emails!! 
Do you know what the status is in your immi account? I know it may not mean much... but apparently our one is at 'initial assessment' which means they are accessing the application' doesnt necessarily mean it will be granted anytime soon.



Mizlidah said:


> I'm using an agent. And the second he received an email of confirmation of department receiving the application. He forwarded it to us. However nothing else has been forwarded to us.
> 
> It's very annoying as I can never see what is happening on the IMMI account and every time I ask my agent if there are any updates. He says nothing yet. &#128557;


----------



## Adeba

i forwarded the link to him and he didnt respond! called him no answer, now it looks like I am blocked off his whatsApp!



SLBee said:


> You can request your agent to "share" your application with your own IMMI account.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online


----------



## Aussie83

Adeba said:


> i hear you...atleast you received some correspondence. My agent has blocked me off whatsapp and not responding to emails!!
> Do you know what the status is in your immi account? I know it may not mean much... but apparently our one is at 'initial assessment' which means they are accessing the application' doesnt necessarily mean it will be granted anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Mizlidah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using an agent. And the second he received an email of confirmation of department receiving the application. He forwarded it to us. However nothing else has been forwarded to us.
> 
> It's very annoying as I can never see what is happening on the IMMI account and every time I ask my agent if there are any updates. He says nothing yet. &#128557;
Click to expand...

Basically nothing happens in the account. The status may change but the status doesn't mean anything. So unless they contact you about something there are no updates.


----------



## najanj

Hi all, 
my wife is coming to Australia on a tourist 600 end of this week, 
do we need to update address and phone number for 309 visa? 
thank you


----------



## SLBee

najanj said:


> Hi all,
> my wife is coming to Australia on a tourist 600 end of this week,
> do we need to update address and phone number for 309 visa?
> thank you


It is a good idea to update contact details just in case AHC need to talk to her about the application.


----------



## SLBee

Adeba said:


> i forwarded the link to him and he didnt respond! called him no answer, now it looks like I am blocked off his whatsApp!


That sounds not right. Your agent should be supporting you to go through this process rather than blocking access! As you are most likely aware that you can change your agent at any time.


----------



## Sammm

Any updates this week?


----------



## Mizlidah

Adeba said:


> i hear you...atleast you received some correspondence. My agent has blocked me off whatsapp and not responding to emails!!
> Do you know what the status is in your immi account? I know it may not mean much... but apparently our one is at 'initial assessment' which means they are accessing the application' doesnt necessarily mean it will be granted anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Mizlidah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using an agent. And the second he received an email of confirmation of department receiving the application. He forwarded it to us. However nothing else has been forwarded to us.
> 
> It's very annoying as I can never see what is happening on the IMMI account and every time I ask my agent if there are any updates. He says nothing yet. &#128557;
Click to expand...

That's very disappointing to hear. 
If you can go to your agents and speak face to face, maybe it's a better idea. As that's very disrespectful. He was paid to give you support and service throughout your application process until you recieve your visa.

Mine just says submitted / processing

I cannot see it as it's just what my agent has told me it says on his end.


----------



## Adeba

Anything new from your end? What is your country of origin?



Sim1364 said:


> Sorry, I made mistake .our status is further assessment not further information. When we are in this situation , could we add any information to our application ? Such as photo or any thing else? Or just waiting?


----------



## Sim1364

Adeba said:


> Anything new from your end? What is your country of origin?
> 
> 
> 
> Sim1364 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I made mistake .our status is further assessment not further information. When we are in this situation , could we add any information to our application ? Such as photo or any thing else? Or just waiting?
Click to expand...

Nothing. We are waiting yet.our country is Iran.


----------



## Adeba

No movement has been happening in the Beirut embassy ... hope someone hears something soon!!


----------



## hyrola

Hello All, 
I just received the greatest news. My wife's partner visa 309 has been approved, almost 10 months wait. 
I have a complication case - 1st agent was a family friend and literally has no clue. Had to withdraw the application because of their negligence. First application submitted in Aug 2018 but removed in Nov 2018. 
The agent I had was fantastic. 
Embassy: Beirut
DOL: 29th of March, 2019
Interview with my wife: 17/01/2020 - For about 10 minutes. Asking for an update communication with WhatsApp and police certificate. 
2nd contact: 20/1/2020- Updated Passport for my wife. 
Interview with me: 21/01/202 - went for 2 minutes. Why I withdrew from 1st application. 

After 1 hr they sent the confirmation of the partner visa granted. 
Good luck to all still waiting. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Nina_21

Very exciting! Congratulations. Best of luck with the move!!



hyrola said:


> Hello All,
> I just received the greatest news. My wife's partner visa 309 has been approved, almost 10 months wait.
> I have a complication case - 1st agent was a family friend and literally has no clue. Had to withdraw the application because of their negligence. First application submitted in Aug 2018 but removed in Nov 2019.
> The agent I had was fantastic.
> Embassy: Beirut
> DOL: 29th of March, 2019
> Interview with my wife: 17/01/2020 - For about 10 minutes. Asking for an update communication with WhatsApp and police certificate.
> 2nd contact: 20/1/2020- Updated Passport for my wife.
> Interview with me: 21/01/202 - went for 2 minutes. Why I withdrew from 1st application.
> 
> After 1 hr they sent the confirmation of the partner visa granted.
> Good luck to all still waiting. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Adeba

Congratulations!!! Finally some movement!! I'm
Even more anxious now! We applied in April so praying we hear something from them soon!

If you don't mind me asking, Was your case front loaded? What is your wife's country of origin and How long have they given you to leave the country?

All the best for the beer future!!

QUOTE=hyrola;1980721]Hello All, 
I just received the greatest news. My wife's partner visa 309 has been approved, almost 10 months wait. 
I have a complication case - 1st agent was a family friend and literally has no clue. Had to withdraw the application because of their negligence. First application submitted in Aug 2018 but removed in Nov 2019. 
The agent I had was fantastic. 
Embassy: Beirut
DOL: 29th of March, 2019
Interview with my wife: 17/01/2020 - For about 10 minutes. Asking for an update communication with WhatsApp and police certificate. 
2nd contact: 20/1/2020- Updated Passport for my wife. 
Interview with me: 21/01/202 - went for 2 minutes. Why I withdrew from 1st application.

After 1 hr they sent the confirmation of the partner visa granted. 
Good luck to all still waiting. Hopefully soon![/QUOTE]


----------



## hyrola

Thank you.
Yes my case was front loaded. They asked for an updated WhatsApp, police certificate because it was expired and her passport expired. 
Country of origin is Lebanon. They gave her 1 year.



Adeba said:


> Congratulations!!! Finally some movement!! I'm
> Even more anxious now! We applied in April so praying we hear something from them soon!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, Was your case front loaded? What is your wife's country of origin and How long have they given you to leave the country?
> 
> All the best for the beer future!!
> 
> QUOTE=hyrola;1980721]Hello All,
> I just received the greatest news. My wife's partner visa 309 has been approved, almost 10 months wait.
> I have a complication case - 1st agent was a family friend and literally has no clue. Had to withdraw the application because of their negligence. First application submitted in Aug 2018 but removed in Nov 2019.
> The agent I had was fantastic.
> Embassy: Beirut
> DOL: 29th of March, 2019
> Interview with my wife: 17/01/2020 - For about 10 minutes. Asking for an update communication with WhatsApp and police certificate.
> 2nd contact: 20/1/2020- Updated Passport for my wife.
> Interview with me: 21/01/202 - went for 2 minutes. Why I withdrew from 1st application.
> 
> After 1 hr they sent the confirmation of the partner visa granted.
> Good luck to all still waiting. Hopefully soon!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mizlidah

Adeba said:


> Congratulations!!! Finally some movement!! I'm
> Even more anxious now! We applied in April so praying we hear something from them soon!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, Was your case front loaded? What is your wife's country of origin and How long have they given you to leave the country?
> 
> All the best for the beer future!!
> 
> QUOTE=hyrola;1980721]Hello All,
> I just received the greatest news. My wife's partner visa 309 has been approved, almost 10 months wait.
> I have a complication case - 1st agent was a family friend and literally has no clue. Had to withdraw the application because of their negligence. First application submitted in Aug 2018 but removed in Nov 2019.
> The agent I had was fantastic.
> Embassy: Beirut
> DOL: 29th of March, 2019
> Interview with my wife: 17/01/2020 - For about 10 minutes. Asking for an update communication with WhatsApp and police certificate.
> 2nd contact: 20/1/2020- Updated Passport for my wife.
> Interview with me: 21/01/202 - went for 2 minutes. Why I withdrew from 1st application.
> 
> After 1 hr they sent the confirmation of the partner visa granted.
> Good luck to all still waiting. Hopefully soon!


[/QUOTE]

Congratulations. That's such great news. All the best. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Sammm

Congratulations. All the best in Australia

QUOTE=hyrola;1980721]Hello All, 
I just received the greatest news. My wife's partner visa 309 has been approved, almost 10 months wait. 
I have a complication case - 1st agent was a family friend and literally has no clue. Had to withdraw the application because of their negligence. First application submitted in Aug 2018 but removed in Nov 2019. 
The agent I had was fantastic. 
Embassy: Beirut
DOL: 29th of March, 2019
Interview with my wife: 17/01/2020 - For about 10 minutes. Asking for an update communication with WhatsApp and police certificate. 
2nd contact: 20/1/2020- Updated Passport for my wife. 
Interview with me: 21/01/202 - went for 2 minutes. Why I withdrew from 1st application.

After 1 hr they sent the confirmation of the partner visa granted. 
Good luck to all still waiting. Hopefully soon![/QUOTE]


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

Partner (Egyptian living in Dubai) and I (Australian) have applied for PMV (300) in Dec 2018. Has anyone got any experience or knowledge of approvals with long time apart? We haven't seen each other in 3 years, and now worried this may be a reason for refusal.

He applied for a visit visa to Australia and was refused. I haven't visited due to costs and timing with both our work commitments.


----------



## Karramy

TanyaMelbourne said:


> Partner (Egyptian living in Dubai) and I (Australian) have applied for PMV (300) in Dec 2018. Has anyone got any experience or knowledge of approvals with long time apart? We haven't seen each other in 3 years, and now worried this may be a reason for refusal.
> 
> He applied for a visit visa to Australia and was refused. I haven't visited due to costs and timing with both our work commitments.


Hi Tanya. I'm concerned about this too. 
It has only been 4.5 months since we saw my husband, however now that I'm back working after having maternity leave, my employer (I work for government) have only approved me time off in June of one week and two weeks in September. 
This means we're not going to be able to fly over to see my husband this year and worried this will have a negative impact on his application. 
I am planning on writing a statement and uploading it on his application explaining our circumstances and why we cannot visit him. 
At least this will explain why we're not visiting him regularly. 
Maybe you can do this too?


----------



## Adeba

Hi SLBEE..

I finally got a hold of my agent - he gave me the details of my visa application however I am getting an error message that reads 'this type application is not available for import' - what does this mean?



SLBee said:


> You can request your agent to "share" your application with your own IMMI account.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/applying-online-or-on-paper/online


----------



## Adeba

Hi ladies,

It is definitely straining and places lots of stress on the r.ship. I haven't even been a year and my agent has asked me to try and see him asap, in order to 'support' the application, ofcourse not possible anytime soon. 
However in response to both your queries, i think not seeing eachother for a long period of time definitely questions the 'genuine relationship' which is ridicolous because not everyone can just pack up and leave!

I would do as Karramy has suggested - write up a letter with supporting documentation from work (if possible) and upload to your application. also continuously upload docs to your application...in the end they just want to ensure that the relationship is still current and 'genuine'

Goodluck to all pending applicants!



Karramy said:


> Hi Tanya. I'm concerned about this too.
> It has only been 4.5 months since we saw my husband, however now that I'm back working after having maternity leave, my employer (I work for government) have only approved me time off in June of one week and two weeks in September.
> This means we're not going to be able to fly over to see my husband this year and worried this will have a negative impact on his application.
> I am planning on writing a statement and uploading it on his application explaining our circumstances and why we cannot visit him.
> At least this will explain why we're not visiting him regularly.
> Maybe you can do this too?


----------



## Sim1364

Hi My fiance and me know each other about 19 months. We applied for visa 300 ,13 months ago( dec 2018) we have met each other 4 times in third country. We had interview 4 months ago. Our last met was in this jan for 2 weeks. during this 4 last months we attached some documents and evry thing about our last trip but they havent oppend our immiaccount in 4 months. So I doubt that they care about visiting. When we applied estimate time was 9-12 but we are waiting 13.


----------



## Sammm

The only way I can justify this is that the officer who speaks Farsi is on holiday from mid December and there is no other one in Beirut embassy. They may lack of enough officers who speak particular language. We hand't any Grant for Iranian from mid- December. 
We applied by Jan 19 and still waiting.



Sim1364 said:


> Hi My fiance and me know each other about 19 months. We applied for visa 300 ,13 months ago( dec 2018) we have met each other 4 times in third country. We had interview 4 months ago. Our last met was in this jan for 2 weeks. during this 4 last months we attached some documents and evry thing about our last trip but they havent oppend our immiaccount in 4 months. So I doubt that they care about visiting. When we applied estimate time was 9-12 but we are waiting 13.


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

What a great idea. Thank you. I have now written a letter and uploaded it.


----------



## sudeepdai

hyrola said:


> Hello All,
> I just received the greatest news. My wife's partner visa 309 has been approved, almost 10 months wait.
> I have a complication case - 1st agent was a family friend and literally has no clue. Had to withdraw the application because of their negligence. First application submitted in Aug 2018 but removed in Nov 2018.
> The agent I had was fantastic.
> Embassy: Beirut
> DOL: 29th of March, 2019
> Interview with my wife: 17/01/2020 - For about 10 minutes. Asking for an update communication with WhatsApp and police certificate.
> 2nd contact: 20/1/2020- Updated Passport for my wife.
> Interview with me: 21/01/202 - went for 2 minutes. Why I withdrew from 1st application.
> 
> After 1 hr they sent the confirmation of the partner visa granted.
> Good luck to all still waiting. Hopefully soon!


Hey Hyrola

Did they ask you for a conversation history or just call logs? 
I have had conversation but my phone collapsed and had to install whatsapp again and am back to zero history on the new one.

Just wondering what they ask when they ask for whatsapp history?

Thanks


----------



## hyrola

sudeepdai said:


> Hey Hyrola
> 
> Did they ask you for a conversation history or just call logs?
> I have had conversation but my phone collapsed and had to install whatsapp again and am back to zero history on the new one.
> 
> Just wondering what they ask when they ask for whatsapp history?
> 
> Thanks


They just asked for updated WhatsApp from Aug 19 to today.
I also sent them call logs within the same period. 
All they wanted to see was continued communication.


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

Morning all 

Is anyone or their partner Egyptian getting processed in Beirut?


----------



## mabel.1965

Yes i am Egyptian my application was in Beirut office but transferred to Cairo office due to sending them email


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

mabel.1965 said:


> Yes i am Egyptian my application was in Beirut office but transferred to Cairo office due to sending them email


Oh really :O I didn't know that was an option. Are you living in Egypt? My partner is living in UAE and we have applied for PMV 300


----------



## mabel.1965

When I applied 309 visa i was in Qatar but I back to Egypt about one year ago i am waiting 17 months now


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

mabel.1965 said:


> When I applied 309 visa i was in Qatar but I back to Egypt about one year ago i am waiting 17 months now


Ahh, that makes sense. Hope you get your approval soon inshaAllah!


----------



## mabel.1965

Yes inshallah for all of us thank you


----------



## Adeba

Hi 

Has anyone received any correspondence for RFI or grants? Beirut Embassy hasn't had many approved since December! 

Anyone lodged in April 2019 and have received some correspondence?


----------



## zai.01

Adeba said:


> Hi
> 
> Has anyone received any correspondence for RFI or grants? Beirut Embassy hasn't had many approved since December!
> 
> Anyone lodged in April 2019 and have received some correspondence?


Absolutely nothing yet.


----------



## Adeba

How long have you been waiting for Zai? We are coming into 10 months and havent heard from them at all.

Agent says status is at 'initial assssment' the beriut embassy has been very quiet recently not many grants given at all thus far this year.

does anyone know if there is a 'popular' time as to when visa's get finalised? before easter? after easter, before end of financial year? i cant seem to see an obvious trend.



zai.01 said:


> Absolutely nothing yet.


----------



## Karramy

Adeba said:


> How long have you been waiting for Zai? We are coming into 10 months and havent heard from them at all.
> 
> Agent says status is at 'initial assssment' the beriut embassy has been very quiet recently not many grants given at all thus far this year.
> 
> does anyone know if there is a 'popular' time as to when visa's get finalised? before easter? after easter, before end of financial year? i cant seem to see an obvious trend.
> 
> 
> 
> zai.01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely nothing yet.
Click to expand...

I recall someone on this forum saying February was set to be a big month for grants from the Beirut office. Let's hope they're right!

Yesterday marked 18 months waiting for us.


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

It does seem very quite at the moment.

Is anyone else waiting or recently been approved for PMV 300 form Beirut?


----------



## Karramy

Karramy said:


> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you been waiting for Zai? We are coming into 10 months and havent heard from them at all.
> 
> Agent says status is at 'initial assssment' the beriut embassy has been very quiet recently not many grants given at all thus far this year.
> 
> does anyone know if there is a 'popular' time as to when visa's get finalised? before easter? after easter, before end of financial year? i cant seem to see an obvious trend.
> 
> 
> 
> zai.01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely nothing yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recall someone on this forum saying February was set to be a big month for grants from the Beirut office. Let's hope they're right!
> 
> Yesterday marked 18 months waiting for us.
Click to expand...

Also the website says that they are processing visa's at a decreased rate at the moment so I guess that explains some of the delays.


----------



## Adeba

I sure hope so!!! Coz it's been so quiet since before Christmas.

That notice on the embassy website has been there since they re-opened in November actually.

With 18months can you call the Australian embassy? Or do you have to until the maximum waiting period of 23 months?

My agent has advised us to just keep updating our file. He is advising we have not yet been assigned a case officer., which is strange to me considering it's already been 9 months since DOL



Karramy said:


> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you been waiting for Zai? We are coming into 10 months and havent heard from them at all.
> 
> Agent says status is at 'initial assssment' the beriut embassy has been very quiet recently not many grants given at all thus far this year.
> 
> does anyone know if there is a 'popular' time as to when visa's get finalised? before easter? after easter, before end of financial year? i cant seem to see an obvious trend.
> 
> 
> 
> zai.01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely nothing yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recall someone on this forum saying February was set to be a big month for grants from the Beirut office. Let's hope they're right!
> 
> Yesterday marked 18 months waiting for us.
Click to expand...


----------



## Adeba

Doesn't seem
To be many newbies actually! We applied April 19. Last visa approved on this forum was 29/3 and I know a friend who got her visa approved DOL 8/4. So they are moving down the calendar and I'm hoping we are not far behind, but have not heard anything.

QUOTE=TanyaMelbourne;1982283]It does seem very quite at the moment.

Is anyone else waiting or recently been approved for PMV 300 form Beirut?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Karramy

Adeba said:


> I sure hope so!!! Coz it's been so quiet since before Christmas.
> 
> That notice on the embassy website has been there since they re-opened in November actually.
> 
> With 18months can you call the Australian embassy? Or do you have to until the maximum waiting period of 23 months?
> 
> My agent has advised us to just keep updating our file. He is advising we have not yet been assigned a case officer., which is strange to me considering it's already been 9 months since DOL
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you been waiting for Zai? We are coming into 10 months and havent heard from them at all.
> 
> Agent says status is at 'initial assssment' the beriut embassy has been very quiet recently not many grants given at all thus far this year.
> 
> does anyone know if there is a 'popular' time as to when visa's get finalised? before easter? after easter, before end of financial year? i cant seem to see an obvious trend.
> 
> 
> 
> zai.01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely nothing yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recall someone on this forum saying February was set to be a big month for grants from the Beirut office. Let's hope they're right!
> 
> Yesterday marked 18 months waiting for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I can't make a complaint that they will action until it has been 21 months (we're applying for 309).


----------



## zai.01

Adeba said:


> How long have you been waiting for Zai? We are coming into 10 months and havent heard from them at all.
> 
> Agent says status is at 'initial assssment' the beriut embassy has been very quiet recently not many grants given at all thus far this year.
> 
> does anyone know if there is a 'popular' time as to when visa's get finalised? before easter? after easter, before end of financial year? i cant seem to see an obvious trend.
> 
> 
> 
> zai.01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely nothing yet.
Click to expand...

My fiance and I have been waiting for 13 months now and still no grant.


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

Adeba said:


> Doesn't seem
> To be many newbies actually! We applied April 19. Last visa approved on this forum was 29/3 and I know a friend who got her visa approved DOL 8/4. So they are moving down the calendar and I'm hoping we are not far behind, but have not heard anything.
> 
> QUOTE=TanyaMelbourne;1982283]It does seem very quite at the moment.
> 
> Is anyone else waiting or recently been approved for PMV 300 form Beirut?


[/QUOTE]

Is that DOL March 2019??

We applied Dec 2018, so I am not sure how in order they actually process them!


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

zai.01 said:


> My fiance and I have been waiting for 13 months now and still no grant.


We are very close to you  our DOL for PMV visa was 13 Dec 2018. Fiance is Egyptian and I am Australian born. Haven't heard anything as yet.


----------



## Adeba

That is unfortunate hopefully something comes soon.



Karramy said:


> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope so!!! Coz it's been so quiet since before Christmas.
> 
> That notice on the embassy website has been there since they re-opened in November actually.
> 
> With 18months can you call the Australian embassy? Or do you have to until the maximum waiting period of 23 months?
> 
> My agent has advised us to just keep updating our file. He is advising we have not yet been assigned a case officer., which is strange to me considering it's already been 9 months since DOL
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you been waiting for Zai? We are coming into 10 months and havent heard from them at all.
> 
> Agent says status is at 'initial assssment' the beriut embassy has been very quiet recently not many grants given at all thus far this year.
> 
> does anyone know if there is a 'popular' time as to when visa's get finalised? before easter? after easter, before end of financial year? i cant seem to see an obvious trend.
> 
> 
> 
> zai.01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely nothing yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recall someone on this forum saying February was set to be a big month for grants from the Beirut office. Let's hope they're right!
> 
> Yesterday marked 18 months waiting for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't make a complaint that they will action until it has been 21 months (we're applying for 309).
Click to expand...


----------



## Adeba

My agent has recommended for me to travel back to Lebanon and spend time with my fiancé ASAP. Unfortunately not possible until mid year, but this might make our case more favourable to have grant approved. We are going onto 10 months! Let's hope Valentine's Day this year is a reason to celebrate the event )



TanyaMelbourne said:


> zai.01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My fiance and I have been waiting for 13 months now and still no grant.
> 
> 
> 
> We are very close to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our DOL for PMV visa was 13 Dec 2018. Fiance is Egyptian and I am Australian born. Haven't heard anything as yet.
Click to expand...


----------



## najanj

Hi all, do you know if it s better to press the: i confirm i have provided information as requested? If i press it can i still upload documents? My agent advised not to do. What do you recommend? Thanks


----------



## Adeba

If they have requested something from you I would definitely request you to press that confirm button. Why has the agent advised you against it though?

If you don't mind me asking - what was requested? And when?? 
I feel like the Beirut embassy isn't even operating!! That's how quiet it's been lately. 


najanj said:


> Hi all, do you know if it s better to press the: i confirm i have provided information as requested? If i press it can i still upload documents? My agent advised not to do. What do you recommend? Thanks


----------



## najanj

No, i haven't been contacted yet, applied in May 2019. Agree been very slow lately


----------



## Adeba

Oh yes I remember you're right behind us. Have you applied for another visitor visa? We haven't heard anything at all



najanj said:


> No, i haven't been contacted yet, applied in May 2019. Agree been very slow lately


----------



## najanj

Applied only for one visitor, my family still currently in australia


----------



## Adeba

How long was the visitor visa approved for?



najanj said:


> Applied only for one visitor, my family still currently in australia


----------



## najanj

Just one month


----------



## Adeba

The Beirut embassy has been very quiet - only one visa granted in January! 

Anyone else receive a call or RFI ?


----------



## Karramy

Adeba said:


> The Beirut embassy has been very quiet - only one visa granted in January!
> 
> Anyone else receive a call or RFI ?


Nothing here. They're very quiet! I'm sure very soon people will begin hearing from them again.


----------



## Adeba

yep! hopefully...and the waiting continues...



Karramy said:


> Nothing here. They're very quiet! I'm sure very soon people will begin hearing from them again.


----------



## Sammm

Nothing from my end. That's so frustrating. 
QUOTE=Adeba;1983233]The Beirut embassy has been very quiet - only one visa granted in January!

Anyone else receive a call or RFI ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## hoda.

Adeba said:


> The Beirut embassy has been very quiet - only one visa granted in January!
> 
> Anyone else receive a call or RFI ?


Nothing yet it's been 8 month already nothing changed &#128542;


----------



## Adeba

Are you submitting with an agent?

I don't know if this means much - but it looks like Beirut embassy are processing only Iran, Cypriot and lebanese citizens partner visa. And Jordan is now taking over Iraq's? I was doing some searching and I came across it - might not mean anything



hoda. said:


> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Beirut embassy has been very quiet - only one visa granted in January!
> 
> Anyone else receive a call or RFI ?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing yet it's been 8 month already nothing changed &#128542;
Click to expand...


----------



## zai.01

Has anyone else been waiting for over a year? 
D.O.L December 2018 and my fiance is from Syria. Still waiting 14 months on...


----------



## Karramy

zai.01 said:


> Has anyone else been waiting for over a year?
> D.O.L December 2018 and my fiance is from Syria. Still waiting 14 months on...


Yes 18 months for us.


----------



## Karramy

Can you send me the link to this website? My husband is from Iraq. Thank you



Adeba said:


> Are you submitting with an agent?
> 
> I don't know if this means much - but it looks like Beirut embassy are processing only Iran, Cypriot and lebanese citizens partner visa. And Jordan is now taking over Iraq's? I was doing some searching and I came across it - might not mean anything .
> 
> 
> hoda. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Beirut embassy has been very quiet - only one visa granted in January!
> 
> Anyone else receive a call or RFI ?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing yet it's been 8 month already nothing changed &#128542;
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sammm

13 Months DOL mid Jan 2019
From Iran



zai.01 said:


> Has anyone else been waiting for over a year?
> D.O.L December 2018 and my fiance is from Syria. Still waiting 14 months on...


----------



## Adeba

Here's the link - you just have to use the dropdown option to see your selected country

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...ices-and-locations/offices-outside-australia#



Karramy said:


> Can you send me the link to this website? My husband is from Iraq. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you submitting with an agent?
> 
> I don't know if this means much - but it looks like Beirut embassy are processing only Iran, Cypriot and lebanese citizens partner visa. And Jordan is now taking over Iraq's? I was doing some searching and I came across it - might not mean anything .
> 
> 
> hoda. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Beirut embassy has been very quiet - only one visa granted in January!
> 
> Anyone else receive a call or RFI ?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing yet it's been 8 month already nothing changed &#128542;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sim1364

Yes We have been waiting for 14 months


----------



## Billray

Hi my DOL is 26 march 2019 I didnt hear anything untill 9 january 2020 they send us emails about request list and further information such as my husband polis check ect ..so it took us 2 weeks to get this paper anw we submitted to them on 28 january 2020 till now I didnt get anything back I got married in australia as I was on visitor visa and my husband came to lebanon and meet my family and we made 2 weddings one in lebanon and one in australia so I think this pretty enough for them to know that our relationship is serious anw my questions is :
How long does it take for the CO to get back for us ? 
They gonna call us ? Or they gonna grant us straight away ? And if they call us how long should I wait after the call to be granted ? 
They ask for extra medical things ? 
Last question could anyone submit the visa by himself or using an agent is a must? 
Its so annoying to wait I cnt believe it even though iam so happy with my famly but I do miss my husband so much ive been waiting here in lebanon 5 months before I was in australia so I came lebanon I lodge my visa I go back and wait for 7 months and thn I came to lebanon on 23/9 2019 yup sooooo any update ???


----------



## Karramy

Very interesting. If you go onto the Australian Embassy website in Jordan then they say all Iraqi applications have ceased being processed there as of December 2018 and are now processed in Lebanon. Someone's website isn't up to date.

QUOTE=Adeba;1983545]Here's the link - you just have to use the dropdown option to see your selected country

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...ices-and-locations/offices-outside-australia#



Karramy said:


> Can you send me the link to this website? My husband is from Iraq. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you submitting with an agent?
> 
> I don't know if this means much - but it looks like Beirut embassy are processing only Iran, Cypriot and lebanese citizens partner visa. And Jordan is now taking over Iraq's? I was doing some searching and I came across it - might not mean anything .
> 
> 
> hoda. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Beirut embassy has been very quiet - only one visa granted in January!
> 
> Anyone else receive a call or RFI ?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing yet it's been 8 month already nothing changed &#128542;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Adeba

Yes you are right. Looks like the embassy website has the latest information as the home affairs one was last updated in November 2018. So Iraqi applicant must still be processed in Beirut embassy. It's just such an unfortunate wait.



Karramy said:


> Very interesting. If you go onto the Australian Embassy website in Jordan then they say all Iraqi applications have ceased being processed there as of December 2018 and are now processed in Lebanon. Someone's website isn't up to date.
> 
> QUOTE=Adeba;1983545]Here's the link - you just have to use the dropdown option to see your selected country
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/hel...ices-and-locations/offices-outside-australia#
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you send me the link to this website? My husband is from Iraq. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you submitting with an agent?
> 
> I don't know if this means much - but it looks like Beirut embassy are processing only Iran, Cypriot and lebanese citizens partner visa. And Jordan is now taking over Iraq's? I was doing some searching and I came across it - might not mean anything .
> 
> 
> hoda. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Beirut embassy has been very quiet - only one visa granted in January!
> 
> Anyone else receive a call or RFI ?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing yet it's been 8 month already nothing changed &#128542;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Adeba

Has anyone lodged in 2019 and not yet heard back from the embassy at all? Our agent says our status is in initial assessment, still after 10months and we have had no contact from
Them directly and agent says that haven’t yet requested anything. I’m really starting to worry as most people would have usually received some form of contact by now???


----------



## Mizlidah

I’ve submitted in July 2019... did it through an agent. Not even a single contact. Agent is useless. I’m trying to get a hold of him so I can get him to share the application with my IMMI account as I’d like to follow up with any updates hopefully.. 


We’ve been waiting 9 months now.


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

Adeba said:


> Has anyone lodged in 2019 and not yet heard back from the embassy at all? Our agent says our status is in initial assessment, still after 10months and we have had no contact from
> Them directly and agent says that haven't yet requested anything. I'm really starting to worry as most people would have usually received some form of contact by now???


As you can see from above comments there are quite a few waiting over a year.

We have been waiting 14 months with zero contact.


----------



## Adeba

Oh they are the worse! Our fault we should've used one that is registered, even though our one has a good reputation both here and aboard. We have the same issue! We applied in April. He actually got offended that we asked to share' the account! Our NOIM certificate expired and he didn't even tell us to redo it - we just did because we know it's a major requirement for the Visa 300! They literally do nothing but take the money and sit on it!



Mizlidah said:


> I've submitted in July 2019... did it through an agent. Not even a single contact. Agent is useless. I'm trying to get a hold of him so I can get him to share the application with my IMMI account as I'd like to follow up with any updates hopefully..
> 
> We've been waiting 9 months now.


----------



## Adeba

Wonder what's going on with the Beirut embassy!! Yet the apparent average is 12 months!!! Guess we are all in the same boat!



TanyaMelbourne said:


> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone lodged in 2019 and not yet heard back from the embassy at all? Our agent says our status is in initial assessment, still after 10months and we have had no contact from
> Them directly and agent says that haven't yet requested anything. I'm really starting to worry as most people would have usually received some form of contact by now???
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from above comments there are quite a few waiting over a year.
> 
> We have been waiting 14 months with zero contact.
Click to expand...


----------



## Karramy

Adeba said:


> Wonder what's going on with the Beirut embassy!! Yet the apparent average is 12 months!!! Guess we are all in the same boat!
> 
> 
> 
> TanyaMelbourne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone lodged in 2019 and not yet heard back from the embassy at all? Our agent says our status is in initial assessment, still after 10months and we have had no contact from
> Them directly and agent says that haven't yet requested anything. I'm really starting to worry as most people would have usually received some form of contact by now???
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see from above comments there are quite a few waiting over a year.
> 
> We have been waiting 14 months with zero contact.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

In October/November last year I saw on the embassy website they were advertising for a lot of case officers. My thoughts are that they're probably all getting trained up at the moment and hopefully soon we will all begin hearing something.


----------



## hoda.

This is very confusing with the embassy it look like The Beirut embassy is processing the application but we haven’t heard anything. Our immi account still saying received after 8 months nothing been requested I applied for visas 300 I thought it will be faster. The unknown wait is really hard. I hope we all hear something soon.


----------



## Billray

Hi for the one who lodged their partner visa 309/100 in march 2019 offsure from lebanon beirut embassy please share if any updates occured for me nothing changed just asking for further information 9jan such as SP40 form and police check for my husband submited 28jan so nearly one month ago ..how long do I have to wait ? Any updates for anyone?


----------



## zena9

Hi everyone hope everyone is well 🙂 my friend applied in March 2019 and her husbands visa was granted in December 2019..been very quiet


----------



## Billray

Nice 9 monthes is very good timing range congratulations and hope this week we hear more granted visa inchaallah 😊


----------



## zena9

Inshallah 🤲 my sister and brother both are waiting for their fiancé and fiancée too..they both applied June 2019 but haven’t heard anything just the email they send when you send off your application..


----------



## Sammm

The good news is That They rang me (sponsor) today from Beirut after 13 months. 
They have asked for Sponsorship form and updated police check. I have told they have been already uploaded in immi. 
They told me they are finalising the visa but can’t tell how long would take.


----------



## Adeba

That's great news!! Thank you for sharing. Hopefully it will be soon!



Sammm said:


> The good news is That They rang me (sponsor) today from Beirut after 13 months.
> They have asked for Sponsorship form and updated police check. I have told they have been already uploaded in immi.
> They told me they are finalising the visa but can't tell how long would take.


----------



## zena9

FINALLY some good news!!!


----------



## Sammm

Finally our time. We got the golden email today. 
I wish everyone here get the visa soon. 
DOL 12 Jan 2019
RFI July 2019 (requesting for chat records)
Grant 18 Feb 2020


----------



## Billray

Really finally some good news iam happy as if I got the visa inchaallah our ones are the next !!! 
Congratulations !


----------



## Billray

Sammm said:


> Finally our time. We got the golden email today.
> I wish everyone here get the visa soon.
> DOL 12 Jan 2019
> RFI July 2019 (requesting for chat records)
> Grant 18 Feb 2020


Any phone call ?


----------



## Karramy

Sammm said:


> Finally our time. We got the golden email today.
> I wish everyone here get the visa soon.
> DOL 12 Jan 2019
> RFI July 2019 (requesting for chat records)
> Grant 18 Feb 2020


Congratulations &#55358;&#56691; good to see Beirut office are moving again!


----------



## Adeba

Congratulations! Was your visa 300 or 309? and how many times did you visit your spouse whilst the application was in process?
doesn't seem to be in any consecutive date order, as they approved an application in jan for someone who submitted in march 19 and now back to Jan! Hopefully we all hear something soon!

Goodluck with your life in Australia!



Sammm said:


> Finally our time. We got the golden email today.
> I wish everyone here get the visa soon.
> DOL 12 Jan 2019
> RFI July 2019 (requesting for chat records)
> Grant 18 Feb 2020


----------



## hoda.

Congratulations that really good news.



Sammm said:


> Finally our time. We got the golden email today.
> I wish everyone here get the visa soon.
> DOL 12 Jan 2019
> RFI July 2019 (requesting for chat records)
> Grant 18 Feb 2020


----------



## Moses.rbn

Sammm said:


> Finally our time. We got the golden email today.
> I wish everyone here get the visa soon.
> DOL 12 Jan 2019
> RFI July 2019 (requesting for chat records)
> Grant 18 Feb 2020


Hey Sam,
Did you use an agent?
I am in a same boat and Lodged from Iran. How often have you met your partner during these 13 months?


----------



## Billray

Any news ?


----------



## zena9

That's true it's frustrating you just never know... someone who has logged March got it dec but someone who's logged Jan got Jan I also had a friend she logged feb 2019 and got it Sep 2019
It's very confusing how they work!



Adeba said:


> Congratulations! Was your visa 300 or 309? and how many times did you visit your spouse whilst the application was in process?
> doesn't seem to be in any consecutive date order, as they approved an application in jan for someone who submitted in march 19 and now back to Jan! Hopefully we all hear something soon!
> 
> Goodluck with your life in Australia!
> 
> 
> 
> Sammm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally our time. We got the golden email today.
> I wish everyone here get the visa soon.
> DOL 12 Jan 2019
> RFI July 2019 (requesting for chat records)
> Grant 18 Feb 2020
Click to expand...


----------



## Billray

zena9 said:


> That's true it's frustrating you just never know... someone who has logged March got it dec but someone who's logged Jan got Jan I also had a friend she logged feb 2019 and got it Sep 2019
> It's very confusing how they work!
> 
> 
> 
> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Was your visa 300 or 309? and how many times did you visit your spouse whilst the application was in process?
> doesn't seem to be in any consecutive date order, as they approved an application in jan for someone who submitted in march 19 and now back to Jan! Hopefully we all hear something soon!
> 
> Goodluck with your life in Australia!
> 
> 
> 
> Sammm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally our time. We got the golden email today.
> I wish everyone here get the visa soon.
> DOL 12 Jan 2019
> RFI July 2019 (requesting for chat records)
> Grant 18 Feb 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 You absolutely right plus its unfair i got married in australia I stayed the first 6 months of partner visa time with my husband once my holiday visa done I had to go back to lebanon because its offsure and my husband is alone I cnt believe it I would accept it if it was like 2 or 3 months extra like(8-9 months) im shocked that they didnt grant me on the christmas even though I sumbit a letter that my husband is off for 2 weeks include the new year and we want to go holiday&#8230; again thats unfair its been now nearly 6 mnths of wait so 11 months for the partner visa !!! Hope tomorrow inchaallah


----------



## Adeba

Finally!!!! 10 months and 1 day!

Our visa has been granted! 

Visa 300
DOL: 19/4/2019
Interview with applicant: 25 mins 20/2/2020
Date approved: 20/2/2020
Beirut embassy 
Lebanese citizen 

Good luck to all pending applicants!!! Stay hopeful and continuously upload docs to your account. Front loaded definitely helps!!


----------



## zai.01

Adeba said:


> Finally!!!! 10 months and 1 day!
> 
> Our visa has been granted!
> 
> Visa 300
> DOL: 19/4/2019
> Interview with applicant: 25 mins 20/4/2020
> Date approved: 20/4/2020
> Beirut embassy
> Lebanese citizen
> 
> Good luck to all pending applicants!!! Stay hopeful and continuously upload docs to your account. Front loaded definitely helps!!


Congratulations! ! Amazing to see some good news flowing again.


----------



## zai.01

Sammm said:


> Finally our time. We got the golden email today.
> I wish everyone here get the visa soon.
> DOL 12 Jan 2019
> RFI July 2019 (requesting for chat records)
> Grant 18 Feb 2020


Congratulations! &#128591;


----------



## hoda.

Congratulations Adeba. 
Did you do the biometrics??



Adeba said:


> Finally!!!! 10 months and 1 day!
> 
> Our visa has been granted!
> 
> Visa 300
> DOL: 19/4/2019
> Interview with applicant: 25 mins 20/4/2020
> Date approved: 20/4/2020
> Beirut embassy
> Lebanese citizen
> 
> Good luck to all pending applicants!!! Stay hopeful and continuously upload docs to your account. Front loaded definitely helps!!


----------



## Billray

Adeba said:


> Finally!!!! 10 months and 1 day!
> 
> Our visa has been granted!
> 
> Visa 300
> DOL: 19/4/2019
> Interview with applicant: 25 mins 20/4/2020
> Date approved: 20/4/2020
> Beirut embassy
> Lebanese citizen
> 
> Good luck to all pending applicants!!! Stay hopeful and continuously upload docs to your account. Front loaded definitely helps!!


Omg what a good news I was waiting for today its seems its your turn iam lebaneese tooo congratulations adeba !!
What kind of questions ?
Have a beautiful day are you gonna book straight aways ?


----------



## Mkenya 19

You absolutely right plus its unfair i got married in australia I stayed the first 6 months of partner visa time with my husband once my holiday visa done I had to go back to lebanon because its offsure and my husband is alone I cnt believe it I would accept it if it was like 2 or 3 months extra like(8-9 months) im shocked that they didnt grant me on the christmas even though I sumbit a letter that my husband is off for 2 weeks include the new year and we want to go holiday&#8230; again thats unfair its been now nearly 6 mnths of wait so 11 months for the partner visa !!! Hope tomorrow inchaallah[/QUOTE]

All will be well. Keep updating your immi account. Of communication especially. Keep hope alive, the grant is coming.


----------



## Mkenya 19

Adeba said:


> Finally!!!! 10 months and 1 day!
> 
> Our visa has been granted!
> 
> Visa 300
> DOL: 19/4/2019
> Interview with applicant: 25 mins 20/4/2020
> Date approved: 20/4/2020
> Beirut embassy
> Lebanese citizen
> 
> Good luck to all pending applicants!!! Stay hopeful and continuously upload docs to your account. Front loaded definitely helps!!


Congratulations to you


----------



## Billray

Thank youuu hope its soon inchaalllah


----------



## zena9

That's amazing congratulations ❤ What kind of questions did they ask you?

QUOTE=Adeba;1984125]Finally!!!! 10 months and 1 day!

Our visa has been granted!

Visa 300
DOL: 19/4/2019
Interview with applicant: 25 mins 20/4/2020
Date approved: 20/4/2020
Beirut embassy 
Lebanese citizen

Good luck to all pending applicants!!! Stay hopeful and continuously upload docs to your account. Front loaded definitely helps!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Adeba

Thank you. About past relationships. How we plan to survive once we gets here. Questions about a child from my previous marriage.
What will happen to our relationship if he's visa gets rejected. Questions about my working arrangements and our planned living arrangements and wedding ceremony. 
If you know your partner well and they know you, my fiancé said it's not nerve breaking and the CO he spoke to seemed lovely for the early onset allowing him to be relaxed and respond confidently.

Goodluck with yours!



zena9 said:


> That's amazing congratulations ❤ What kind of questions did they ask you?
> 
> QUOTE=Adeba;1984125]Finally!!!! 10 months and 1 day!
> 
> Our visa has been granted!
> 
> Visa 300
> DOL: 19/4/2019
> Interview with applicant: 25 mins 20/4/2020
> Date approved: 20/4/2020
> Beirut embassy
> Lebanese citizen
> 
> Good luck to all pending applicants!!! Stay hopeful and continuously upload docs to your account. Front loaded definitely helps!!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## zena9

How exciting all the best for the future &#128578;

QUOTE=Adeba;1984205]Thank you. About past relationships. How we plan to survive once we gets here. Questions about a child from my previous marriage.
What will happen to our relationship if he's visa gets rejected. Questions about my working arrangements and our planned living arrangements and wedding ceremony. 
If you know your partner well and they know you, my fiancé said it's not nerve breaking and the CO he spoke to seemed lovely for the early onset allowing him to be relaxed and respond confidently.

Goodluck with yours!



zena9 said:


> That's amazing congratulations ❤ What kind of questions did they ask you?
> 
> QUOTE=Adeba;1984125]Finally!!!! 10 months and 1 day!
> 
> Our visa has been granted!
> 
> Visa 300
> DOL: 19/4/2019
> Interview with applicant: 25 mins 20/4/2020
> Date approved: 20/4/2020
> Beirut embassy
> Lebanese citizen
> 
> Good luck to all pending applicants!!! Stay hopeful and continuously upload docs to your account. Front loaded definitely helps!!


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Billray

It seems its quite today hope next week will hold lots of grants for the waiting people 😞


----------



## najanj

Adeba said:


> Finally!!!! 10 months and 1 day!
> 
> Our visa has been granted!
> 
> Visa 300
> DOL: 19/4/2019
> Interview with applicant: 25 mins 20/4/2020
> Date approved: 20/4/2020
> Beirut embassy
> Lebanese citizen
> 
> Good luck to all pending applicants!!! Stay hopeful and continuously upload docs to your account. Front loaded definitely helps!!


Congratulations Adeba, 
was the phone interview the first contact from the embassy?

congrats again


----------



## najanj

Hi all, 
under actions required, biometrics is still showing. do you know if this is still a system issue, as they are not displaying the message on the log in page anymore. 

thank you and good luck everyone


----------



## Mkenya 19

najanj said:


> Hi all,
> under actions required, biometrics is still showing. do you know if this is still a system issue, as they are not displaying the message on the log in page anymore.
> 
> thank you and good luck everyone


Probably a system issue. Mine has always shown that. At first I panicked and emailed the biometrics collection center and they confirmed that they had posted the biometrics a day after collecting. To date it still shows it but I don't bother with it.

Maybe just send the center where you did biometrics an email. Let them confirm for your own peace.


----------



## Adeba

Thank you and hope you get yours soon !!



zena9 said:


> How exciting all the best for the future &#128578;
> 
> QUOTE=Adeba;1984205]Thank you. About past relationships. How we plan to survive once we gets here. Questions about a child from my previous marriage.
> What will happen to our relationship if he's visa gets rejected. Questions about my working arrangements and our planned living arrangements and wedding ceremony.
> If you know your partner well and they know you, my fiancé said it's not nerve breaking and the CO he spoke to seemed lovely for the early onset allowing him to be relaxed and respond confidently.
> 
> Goodluck with yours!
> 
> 
> 
> zena9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's amazing congratulations ❤ What kind of questions did they ask you?
> 
> QUOTE=Adeba;1984125]Finally!!!! 10 months and 1 day!
> 
> Our visa has been granted!
> 
> Visa 300
> DOL: 19/4/2019
> Interview with applicant: 25 mins 20/4/2020
> Date approved: 20/4/2020
> Beirut embassy
> Lebanese citizen
> 
> Good luck to all pending applicants!!! Stay hopeful and continuously upload docs to your account. Front loaded definitely helps!!
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Adeba

Thank you. Yes it was because we had a front loaded case.

QUOTE=najanj;1984305]


Adeba said:


> Finally!!!! 10 months and 1 day!
> 
> Our visa has been granted!
> 
> Visa 300
> DOL: 19/4/2019
> Interview with applicant: 25 mins 20/4/2020
> Date approved: 20/4/2020
> Beirut embassy
> Lebanese citizen
> 
> Good luck to all pending applicants!!! Stay hopeful and continuously upload docs to your account. Front loaded definitely helps!!


Congratulations Adeba, 
was the phone interview the first contact from the embassy?

congrats again[/QUOTE]


----------



## najanj

Adeba said:


> Thank you. Yes it was because we had a front loaded case.
> 
> QUOTE=najanj;1984305]
> 
> thank you and congrats again,
> just a silly question, when you front loaded everything, did you press the: I CONFIRM I HAVE PROVIDED INFORMATION AS REQUESTED?
> 
> i did front load everything but my agent advised never to press it, even if i have provided everything!!!!
> 
> thanks


----------



## JandE

najanj said:


> just a silly question, when you front loaded everything, did you press the: I CONFIRM I HAVE PROVIDED INFORMATION AS REQUESTED?
> 
> i did front load everything but my agent advised never to press it, even if i have provided everything!!!!
> 
> thanks


If everything required is uploaded, I would have thought that telling them would be a good thing, so they can look at it earlier, rather than them keep waiting, and the whole process taking longer.

I would assume that those who press it, will get looked at earlier than those who "haven't finished uploading everything yet", and haven't pressed it.


----------



## Mkenya 19

JandE said:


> najanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a silly question, when you front loaded everything, did you press the: I CONFIRM I HAVE PROVIDED INFORMATION AS REQUESTED?
> 
> i did front load everything but my agent advised never to press it, even if i have provided everything!!!!
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> If everything required is uploaded, I would have thought that telling them would be a good thing, so they can look at it earlier, rather than them keep waiting, and the whole process taking longer.
> 
> I would assume that those who press it, will get looked at earlier than those who "haven't finished uploading everything yet", and haven't pressed it.
Click to expand...

.

Thought so too. Pressing the button implies they can start assessing the application. Contrary to not pressing the document where they will have to wait until u do so to look at it. The whole point of front loading is so that they can look at everything at once of course after pressing the submission button. Either way in case they need further information they would still contact you and activate that button.


----------



## Sammm

No I lodged by myself. Hiring an agent is just waste of money. They are hopeless. 
We met twice



Moses.rbn said:


> Sammm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally our time. We got the golden email today.
> I wish everyone here get the visa soon.
> DOL 12 Jan 2019
> RFI July 2019 (requesting for chat records)
> Grant 18 Feb 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sam,
> Did you use an agent?
> I am in a same boat and Lodged from Iran. How often have you met your partner during these 13 months?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sammm

The first phone call was around July which I (sponsor) missed that. They later requested for chat records of May and June. 
The Second one was about sponsorship form which I already uploaded. 
The point is that we updated new police check for both of us And they couldn't delay the Grant. Same they after 4 hours we received the Grant notice. 
No phone call to applicant!



Billray said:


> Sammm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally our time. We got the golden email today.
> I wish everyone here get the visa soon.
> DOL 12 Jan 2019
> RFI July 2019 (requesting for chat records)
> Grant 18 Feb 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Any phone call ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Billray

I wish I submitted mine by myself I wasnt know .. all I knew before is that its should be through an agent .. Omg my agent drive me crazy everytime I speak to him .. Iam the kind who I need to check up everything in details .. Anw I hope this week will hold a good bunch of grants .. Good luck for every single one 🌹


----------



## Adeba

I'm just finishing up on getting the house ready and we shall book. His passport renewal is due for 30/3/20, do inshaAllah he has to be here before then.

Try to have everything you possibly want them to see in your application. I believe that's the quickest way to get it approved on the spot!
We also included a statement about our relationship even though we weren't asked too but I made my agent add it to the application too. And a lot of the questions were made in reference to that 'statement'

Good luck to all pending applicants



Billray said:


> Adeba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally!!!! 10 months and 1 day!
> 
> Our visa has been granted!
> 
> Visa 300
> DOL: 19/4/2019
> Interview with applicant: 25 mins 20/4/2020
> Date approved: 20/4/2020
> Beirut embassy
> Lebanese citizen
> 
> Good luck to all pending applicants!!! Stay hopeful and continuously upload docs to your account. Front loaded definitely helps!!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg what a good news I was waiting for today its seems its your turn iam lebaneese tooo congratulations adeba !!
> What kind of questions ?
> Have a beautiful day are you gonna book straight aways ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Billray

Hope everything will goes great for both of you !! Best of luck so happy for you ! And thank you so much for answering ..
Yala lets see tomorrow whts gonna happen 😊


----------



## Billray

Any news for today ???


----------



## zena9

Haven't heard much but last week was a good one a few were granted &#128578; inshallah soon



Billray said:


> Any news for today ???


----------



## Karramy

Is there anyone waiting on here for their visa where the applicant and from Iraq?
I’m the sponsor and my husband is Iraqi and he’s the applicant.


----------



## hoda.

Hi Karramy, 
My fiancé from Iraq and am the sponsor. 
I applied for visa 300.
It's been 8 months now no contact at all.
The immi account still saying received.



Karramy said:


> Is there anyone waiting on here for their visa where the applicant and from Iraq?
> I'm the sponsor and my husband is Iraqi and he's the applicant.


----------



## Karramy

hoda. said:


> Hi Karramy,
> My fiancé from Iraq and am the sponsor.
> I applied for visa 300.
> It's been 8 months now no contact at all.
> The immi account still saying received.
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone waiting on here for their visa where the applicant and from Iraq?
> I'm the sponsor and my husband is Iraqi and he's the applicant.
Click to expand...

Thanks Hoda! If you don't mind me asking, are you female and your fiancé male? 
Next week it will be 19 months of waiting for us. 
Has your fiancé ever been to Australia?


----------



## hoda.

Yes am the sponsor female and he is male. 
No he never visit Australia. 
We front Loaded everything even the medical tests. 
Have you sent a letter to them because it's been long time. Or call them have you applied through agent?



Karramy said:


> hoda. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Karramy,
> My fiancé from Iraq and am the sponsor.
> I applied for visa 300.
> It's been 8 months now no contact at all.
> The immi account still saying received.
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone waiting on here for their visa where the applicant and from Iraq?
> I'm the sponsor and my husband is Iraqi and he's the applicant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hoda! If you don't mind me asking, are you female and your fiancé male?
> Next week it will be 19 months of waiting for us.
> Has your fiancé ever been to Australia?
Click to expand...


----------



## Karramy

hoda. said:


> Yes am the sponsor female and he is male.
> No he never visit Australia.
> We front Loaded everything even the medical tests.
> Have you sent a letter to them because it's been long time. Or call them have you applied through agent?
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoda. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Karramy,
> My fiancé from Iraq and am the sponsor.
> I applied for visa 300.
> It's been 8 months now no contact at all.
> The immi account still saying received.
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone waiting on here for their visa where the applicant and from Iraq?
> I'm the sponsor and my husband is Iraqi and he's the applicant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hoda! If you don't mind me asking, are you female and your fiancé male?
> Next week it will be 19 months of waiting for us.
> Has your fiancé ever been to Australia?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

We front loaded everything too. We recently renewed our police clearances and my husband will renew his medical when a case officer asks him. 
I will submit a complaint next week once it has been 19 months because they won't do anything before then. We did the application ourselves.


----------



## zena9

WHAT 19 months that’s not fair and not to even hear anything 😕 my sister and brother both applied for their fiancée and fiancé from Iraq and still nothing since last June 2019


----------



## zai.01

Karramy said:


> Is there anyone waiting on here for their visa where the applicant and from Iraq?
> I'm the sponsor and my husband is Iraqi and he's the applicant.


My fiance is from Syria and we have been waiting for 14 months now. Frontloaded everything and used an agent, some RFI's and a phone interview in November but have not heard anything since then.


----------



## Karramy

zena9 said:


> WHAT 19 months that's not fair and not to even hear anything &#128533; my sister and brother both applied for their fiancée and fiancé from Iraq and still nothing since last June 2019


Yep 19 months! For some reason we're in that 10% who get their visa after waiting a very long time &#128532;


----------



## zena9

Oh that must be so stressful I hope inshallah you and everyone here something soon it's been really hard before it was very easy email and contacting them was very easy when I applied for my husband years back it was easy to get in touch with them

Yep 19 months! For some reason we're in that 10% who get their visa after waiting a very long time &#128532;[/QUOTE]


----------



## Karramy

Yes, I heard the entire process used to be far more easier and less stressful. Such a shame it's no longer that way. There is no way to know how far along your visa application is progressing or anything. Extremely stressful and makes your mind play tricks on you. Thank you. Inshallah &#128591;



zena9 said:


> Oh that must be so stressful I hope inshallah you and everyone here something soon it's been really hard before it was very easy email and contacting them was very easy when I applied for my husband years back it was easy to get in touch with them
> 
> Yep 19 months! For some reason we're in that 10% who get their visa after waiting a very long time &#128532;


[/QUOTE]


----------



## hoda.

That so stressful I feel you it's been 8 months for me and it's hard. Has your fiancé done police clearance from Iraq am just worried about that. 
Inshallah everyone will get their visas sooon



Karramy said:


> hoda. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes am the sponsor female and he is male.
> No he never visit Australia.
> We front Loaded everything even the medical tests.
> Have you sent a letter to them because it's been long time. Or call them have you applied through agent?
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoda. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Karramy,
> My fiancé from Iraq and am the sponsor.
> I applied for visa 300.
> It's been 8 months now no contact at all.
> The immi account still saying received.
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone waiting on here for their visa where the applicant and from Iraq?
> I'm the sponsor and my husband is Iraqi and he's the applicant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hoda! If you don't mind me asking, are you female and your fiancé male?
> Next week it will be 19 months of waiting for us.
> Has your fiancé ever been to Australia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We front loaded everything too. We recently renewed our police clearances and my husband will renew his medical when a case officer asks him.
> I will submit a complaint next week once it has been 19 months because they won't do anything before then. We did the application ourselves.
Click to expand...


----------



## Billray

Tomorrow I complete the 11 months for me only asked abt the polish check and sp40 form a month ago and still waiting .. I dnt know what they waiting for its unbelievable I cnt stand it we married for over one year isnt enough !!.. its so hard to wait without nowing whats happening god be with us inchaalllah kher 😞


----------



## Sim1364

In two days we are going into our 15th months😔😔😔


----------



## Billray

Sim1364 said:


> In two days we are going into our 15th months&#128532;&#128532;&#128532;


309/100? Which coutry ?any contact from them ? &#129488;wow 15 mnths omg god be with you &#128542;


----------



## Sim1364

300-Iran- 6 months ago we had interview and RFI.


----------



## Billray

Sim1364 said:


> 300-Iran- 6 months ago we had interview and RFI.


All I can say is be patient and keep updating it with communication stuff like conv and call log ect.. 
Hope its soon for everyone


----------



## Karramy

hoda. said:


> That so stressful I feel you it's been 8 months for me and it's hard. Has your fiancé done police clearance from Iraq am just worried about that.
> Inshallah everyone will get their visas sooon
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoda. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes am the sponsor female and he is male.
> No he never visit Australia.
> We front Loaded everything even the medical tests.
> Have you sent a letter to them because it's been long time. Or call them have you applied through agent?
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoda. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Karramy,
> My fiancé from Iraq and am the sponsor.
> I applied for visa 300.
> It's been 8 months now no contact at all.
> The immi account still saying received.
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone waiting on here for their visa where the applicant and from Iraq?
> I'm the sponsor and my husband is Iraqi and he's the applicant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hoda! If you don't mind me asking, are you female and your fiancé male?
> Next week it will be 19 months of waiting for us.
> Has your fiancé ever been to Australia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We front loaded everything too. We recently renewed our police clearances and my husband will renew his medical when a case officer asks him.
> I will submit a complaint next week once it has been 19 months because they won't do anything before then. We did the application ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes, we front loaded everything to begin with so he did the police clearance 19 months ago then one month ago he did a second one so once a CO contacts us there are no further delays. It took one month for him to receive the police clearance.


----------



## hoda.

When my fiancé did his medical they gave him a statuary declaration and they told him that he doesn't need to do his police clearance. 
Can you please tell me if you don't mind the process on how to get police clearance from Iraq where to go. 
Thank you I really appreciate your help.



Karramy said:


> hoda. said:
> 
> 
> 
> That so stressful I feel you it's been 8 months for me and it's hard. Has your fiancé done police clearance from Iraq am just worried about that.
> Inshallah everyone will get their visas sooon
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoda. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes am the sponsor female and he is male.
> No he never visit Australia.
> We front Loaded everything even the medical tests.
> Have you sent a letter to them because it's been long time. Or call them have you applied through agent?
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoda. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Karramy,
> My fiancé from Iraq and am the sponsor.
> I applied for visa 300.
> It's been 8 months now no contact at all.
> The immi account still saying received.
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone waiting on here for their visa where the applicant and from Iraq?
> I'm the sponsor and my husband is Iraqi and he's the applicant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hoda! If you don't mind me asking, are you female and your fiancé male?
> Next week it will be 19 months of waiting for us.
> Has your fiancé ever been to Australia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We front loaded everything too. We recently renewed our police clearances and my husband will renew his medical when a case officer asks him.
> I will submit a complaint next week once it has been 19 months because they won't do anything before then. We did the application ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we front loaded everything to begin with so he did the police clearance 19 months ago then one month ago he did a second one so once a CO contacts us there are no further delays. It took one month for him to receive the police clearance.
Click to expand...


----------



## Karramy

Yes, I will send you a message &#128522;



hoda. said:


> When my fiancé did his medical they gave him a statuary declaration and they told him that he doesn't need to do his police clearance.
> Can you please tell me if you don't mind the process on how to get police clearance from Iraq where to go.
> Thank you I really appreciate your help.
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoda. said:
> 
> 
> 
> That so stressful I feel you it's been 8 months for me and it's hard. Has your fiancé done police clearance from Iraq am just worried about that.
> Inshallah everyone will get their visas sooon
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoda. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes am the sponsor female and he is male.
> No he never visit Australia.
> We front Loaded everything even the medical tests.
> Have you sent a letter to them because it's been long time. Or call them have you applied through agent?
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoda. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Karramy,
> My fiancé from Iraq and am the sponsor.
> I applied for visa 300.
> It's been 8 months now no contact at all.
> The immi account still saying received.
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone waiting on here for their visa where the applicant and from Iraq?
> I'm the sponsor and my husband is Iraqi and he's the applicant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hoda! If you don't mind me asking, are you female and your fiancé male?
> Next week it will be 19 months of waiting for us.
> Has your fiancé ever been to Australia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We front loaded everything too. We recently renewed our police clearances and my husband will renew his medical when a case officer asks him.
> I will submit a complaint next week once it has been 19 months because they won't do anything before then. We did the application ourselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, we front loaded everything to begin with so he did the police clearance 19 months ago then one month ago he did a second one so once a CO contacts us there are no further delays. It took one month for him to receive the police clearance.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lolasmith

Hi guys
Application lodged pmv 300 : 06 Dec 2018
Front loaded everything
Still waiting for our interview 

I really hope we hear something soon


----------



## zena9

Ohh 😕 where is your partner from


----------



## najanj

309 applied in May 2019, married for 8 years with kids, front loaded everything, still no contact


----------



## zena9

Ohh &#128533; inshallah you hear something soon amen 8 years that should be enough for them to consider it faster.. fingers crossed it won't take long x



najanj said:


> 309 applied in May 2019, married for 8 years with kids, front loaded everything, still no contact


----------



## lolasmith

He's from Lebanon



zena9 said:


> Ohh &#128533; where is your partner from


----------



## zena9

Been ver quiet this week


----------



## Billray

Even in lebanon 😞i called today my agent first he didnt contact me for the last 4 weeks since he submitt the PCC etc.. can you imagine !! I told him I wanna ask you some questions he said dw ur visa will grant in march like especially first week .. I said how did u know he reply I send someone to the immi and he discorvered for me… he is such a lier he doesnt know anything .. He pushing me to the next months he drive me crazy I wish my visa grants this week so I dnt have to wait more😥 !again I wish i submitted my visa myself what a mistake ! 😣😥😥😥


----------



## Billray

Any news guys ????


----------



## zena9

Nothing so far and the virus happening isn't making it any easier &#128533;



Billray said:


> Any news guys ????


----------



## najanj

Good news guys, visa granted this morning, both 309 and 100, applied may 2019 front loaded everything, no contact till yesterday asking for arabic birth certificate, another phone call asking for applicant passport bio page. Email grant this morning. Good luck everyone


----------



## zena9

YAY CONGRATULATIONS 
Where is your partner from?



najanj said:


> Good news guys, visa granted this morning, both 309 and 100, applied may 2019 front loaded everything, no contact till yesterday asking for arabic birth certificate, another phone call asking for applicant passport bio page. Email grant this morning. Good luck everyone


----------



## najanj

From lebanon


----------



## zena9

Mabrook &#128578; inshallah everyone else soon
Iraq,Iran,Syria have been very quiet for a while



najanj said:


> From lebanon


----------



## Nina_21

Congratulations! So good to hear there is some movement !! I've only just started my wait in Dec 19.. hopefully doesn't take too long !



najanj said:


> Good news guys, visa granted this morning, both 309 and 100, applied may 2019 front loaded everything, no contact till yesterday asking for arabic birth certificate, another phone call asking for applicant passport bio page. Email grant this morning. Good luck everyone


----------



## najanj

Thank you, hopefully everyone will be granted soon


----------



## hoda.

Congratulations najanj finally,
I heard that The Australian government refused entry for Iran citizens or any one who went to Iran because of the Coronavirus. 
That really scary I hope Iraq won't be the same.



najanj said:


> Thank you, hopefully everyone will be granted soon


----------



## Mrk

Hey am new to this forum. Applied from Iran for 309 in July 2019. Was asked for biometrics about a week ago and now application says further assessment. Nervous to see what comes next.


----------



## hoda.

Good luck I hope your visa will be granted sooon



Mrk said:


> Hey am new to this forum. Applied from Iran for 309 in July 2019. Was asked for biometrics about a week ago and now application says further assessment. Nervous to see what comes next.


----------



## Mrk

thanks! Waiting is so daunting


----------



## Mrk

Anybody else lodged from Iran and waiting?


----------



## Billray

Hi guys its been more thn couple of days I didnt write anything because my husban came as a surprise from australia to lebanon… anw we hope that will help nd this would faster the grant .. We hope that this week so i can comeback with him next week &#55358;&#56688;


----------



## zena9

Same with my sister she left Feb overseas to try to make it faster if she was next to him &#128533;



Billray said:


> Hi guys its been more thn couple of days I didnt write anything because my husban came as a surprise from australia to lebanon&#8230; anw we hope that will help nd this would faster the grant .. We hope that this week so i can comeback with him next week ��


----------



## Jeff30

Hi I’m currently on student visa which is expiring this month and my ceo already finished. But I didn’t pay uni fee but they saying they will cancel ceo and report to DHA will impact my visa. But I already apply partner visa and I received BVA will be active from the date student visa finish. Do you think I will have any impact from uni??


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

Jeff30 said:


> Hi I'm currently on student visa which is expiring this month and my ceo already finished. But I didn't pay uni fee but they saying they will cancel ceo and report to DHA will impact my visa. But I already apply partner visa and I received BVA will be active from the date student visa finish. Do you think I will have any impact from uni??


You have posted in the wrong section, this is people who are offshore being processed in Beirut office.

Nevertheless the best advice is call a registrated migration agent


----------



## Billray

Any news ??i recieved yesterday my second RFI 6/3 .. They want my police check(applicant) .. I sent it in the same day… hope next week I get my grant ! So I can come back with my husband 🙃


----------



## sakono

Almost same here. We applied in August 2019 from Iran. My husband did the biometric 4 days ago. Status is still initial assessment.
Have you undergone health examination? we haven't and with this Corona situation, it's scary to do.


----------



## Nina_21

Hey guys. Just a quick question. My husband lives in UAE.. given that the applications are processed in Lebanon, if a case officer contacts him will it be from the Lebanon office or Dubai office or either ? Just want to make sure he doesn't miss any calls considering time difference etc 😟 and if he does miss a call, will a msg be left to identify that they called ?


----------



## zena9

I know a few people they got called from the Beirut office in Lebanon usually they will leave a voice message from what I was told and send an email saying they tried calling


----------



## Nina_21

Thanks for the info !



zena9 said:


> I know a few people they got called from the Beirut office in Lebanon usually they will leave a voice message from what I was told and send an email saying they tried calling


----------



## Billray

Just recieved a call from beirut embassy last for about 30 mins they asked about every single details .. How I met my husban and when and how and why .. At the end she spoke with my husband for 2 mins some questions as how long you wanna stay in leb with ur wife.. why you came.. where you staying at .. Something like that… iam so scared I wasnt expect all these questions anw I was alright but a bit nerveous… whts gonna happen now my husband is coming back on saturday are they gona grant me so i can go back with him ?


----------



## Nina_21

I wouldn't worry too much as long as you answered the questions and honestly and best you can. This is a typical interview they do over the phone. Never too sure with the immigration office but typically if everything ok with telephone interview you should be close (fingers crossed ) to getting the grant... I wouldn't book any flights etc until you actually hear from them though.



Billray said:


> Just recieved a call from beirut embassy last for about 30 mins they asked about every single details .. How I met my husban and when and how and why .. At the end she spoke with my husband for 2 mins some questions as how long you wanna stay in leb with ur wife.. why you came.. where you staying at .. Something like that&#8230; iam so scared I wasnt expect all these questions anw I was alright but a bit nerveous&#8230; whts gonna happen now my husband is coming back on saturday are they gona grant me so i can go back with him ?


----------



## Billray

Nina_21 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much as long as you answered the questions and honestly and best you can. This is a typical interview they do over the phone. Never too sure with the immigration office but typically if everything ok with telephone interview you should be close (fingers crossed ) to getting the grant... I wouldn't book any flights etc until you actually hear from them though.
> 
> 
> 
> Billray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just recieved a call from beirut embassy last for about 30 mins they asked about every single details .. How I met my husban and when and how and why .. At the end she spoke with my husband for 2 mins some questions as how long you wanna stay in leb with ur wife.. why you came.. where you staying at .. Something like that&#8230; iam so scared I wasnt expect all these questions anw I was alright but a bit nerveous&#8230; whts gonna happen now my husband is coming back on saturday are they gona grant me so i can go back with him ?
Click to expand...

Yes I was honest with everything hope so inchaallah everything will be alright it should be within these two days so I can book with my husband all the best for use


----------



## Billray

Guyss I just got my visa the golden email has been finally received omg after 11.5 monthes I will share my information :
DOL: 26 march 2019 
1RFI : 9 jan 2020 sponsor police check plus 40sp form (sent 28 jan) 
2RFI: 6 march 2020 applicant police check (sent same date) 
Interview call : 10 march 30 mins with applicant and 3 mins with sponsonr
Grant date: 10 march 2020 
Hope everyone will get their grant soon my advice is you have to wait and updtae ur application with new evidence plus if you can be with ur husband or wife that will help alot .. Thank you for support and best of luck for every single one in this group!!! ��


----------



## Nina_21

Yay congratulations !!! 
Well done and enjoy it &#128578;



Billray said:


> Guyss I just got my visa the golden email has been finally received omg after 11.5 monthes I will share my information :
> DOL: 26 march 2019
> 1RFI : 9 jan 2020 sponsor police check plus 40sp form (sent 28 jan)
> 2RFI: 6 march 2020 applicant police check (sent same date)
> Interview call : 10 march 30 mins with applicant and 3 mins with sponsonr
> Grant date: 10 march 2020
> Hope everyone will get their grant soon my advice is you have to wait and updtae ur application with new evidence plus if you can be with ur husband or wife that will help alot .. Thank you for support and best of luck for every single one in this group!!! ��


----------



## hoda.

Congratulations that really good news. 
It's good to hear that Beirut office is working on our applications.



Billray said:


> Guyss I just got my visa the golden email has been finally received omg after 11.5 monthes I will share my information :
> DOL: 26 march 2019
> 1RFI : 9 jan 2020 sponsor police check plus 40sp form (sent 28 jan)
> 2RFI: 6 march 2020 applicant police check (sent same date)
> Interview call : 10 march 30 mins with applicant and 3 mins with sponsonr
> Grant date: 10 march 2020
> Hope everyone will get their grant soon my advice is you have to wait and updtae ur application with new evidence plus if you can be with ur husband or wife that will help alot .. Thank you for support and best of luck for every single one in this group!!! ��


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

I don't understand why others are getting approved so much earlier than us. Its so unfair and frustrating. 

Ours is a simple case I would have thought   no kids, never married, no criminal history, front loaded


----------



## zai.01

TanyaMelbourne said:


> I don't understand why others are getting approved so much earlier than us. Its so unfair and frustrating.
> 
> Ours is a simple case I would have thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no kids, never married, no criminal history, front loaded


Same here and still waiting since Dec 2018.


----------



## lolasmith

Also waiting since Dec 2018


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

Frustrating isn't it! What nationality are your partners?


----------



## lolasmith

TanyaMelbourne said:


> Frustrating isn't it! What nationality are your partners?


He's lebanese


----------



## Karramy

TanyaMelbourne said:


> I don't understand why others are getting approved so much earlier than us. Its so unfair and frustrating.
> 
> Ours is a simple case I would have thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no kids, never married, no criminal history, front loaded


Congratulations Billray!!

Tanya I hear you. I've been watching people get their visa's for over 19 months now. It's so hard to fathom why some people get theirs sooner than others. My husband and I have nothing to hide. Immigration know everything about us and our evidence is overwhelming....however we still wait. The only positive thing for us is that we will most likely receive the 100 immediately given we've been waiting so long.


----------



## zai.01

TanyaMelbourne said:


> Frustrating isn't it! What nationality are your partners?


My fiance is Syrian.


----------



## TanyaMelbourne

Hmmm, such a mix of people waiting longer. 

inshaAllah we all hear good news soon.


----------



## hoda.

At least they are processing some of the applications my fiancé from Iraq we haven't heard anything almost for 9 month now. 
Not fair for all of us.



TanyaMelbourne said:


> Hmmm, such a mix of people waiting longer.
> 
> inshaAllah we all hear good news soon.


----------



## zena9

Does anyone how long it takes to them to grant a visa after requesting more info


----------



## Nina_21

It really depends on what more info they may want or need. Sometimes people get RFI then months later they get a further RFI ... Sometimes people get a RFI then they get the grant a day or so later... It's really dependant on what info the department want and how close they are to finalising the matter...



zena9 said:


> Does anyone how long it takes to them to grant a visa after requesting more info


----------



## Karramy

zena9 said:


> Does anyone how long it takes to them to grant a visa after requesting more info


We got an RFI in November 2018 and have heard nothing since.


----------



## zena9

Did you try contacting the immigration here in Australia? That’s really upsetting to hear you’ve been waiting that long


----------



## Karramy

zena9 said:


> Did you try contacting the immigration here in Australia? That's really upsetting to hear you've been waiting that long


I submitted a complaint last week and received a reply two days later from the senior case officer at Beirut office and he said they are still conducting checks and cannot provide a timeframe as to when we will receive an outcome.


----------



## Nina_21

That is very annoying! Hopefully it prompt them to work on your case !!



Karramy said:


> zena9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try contacting the immigration here in Australia? That's really upsetting to hear you've been waiting that long
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted a complaint last week and received a reply two days later from the senior case officer at Beirut office and he said they are still conducting checks and cannot provide a timeframe as to when we will receive an outcome.
Click to expand...


----------



## Karramy

Nina_21 said:


> That is very annoying! Hopefully it prompt them to work on your case !!
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zena9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try contacting the immigration here in Australia? That's really upsetting to hear you've been waiting that long
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted a complaint last week and received a reply two days later from the senior case officer at Beirut office and he said they are still conducting checks and cannot provide a timeframe as to when we will receive an outcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's all I can hope for &#128522;


----------



## zena9

I have a question if anyone could help me out my friend had a request for information sent to her and she read the request wrong and sent the wrong request they needed and confirmed the confirm button....but she then fixed it sent the right one and sent am emailing stating she sent the wrong request also she done the incorrect answer form would that cause a problem?


----------



## Nina_21

Hey guys,
I am the sponsor for my husband in UAE. I've been getting a few odd missed calls from private numbers during Australian office hours.. have you or your partner's received calls from the department from Australia? I assumed contact would only come out of the Lebanon office, but then again... I'm in Australia and might be more suitable for Australian office to call me given time difference?? 
Anyone had any experience with this? Or does all contact come from the processing office ?


----------



## zena9

Most of the people that have had calls from the immigration Australia or Beirut are not private the number is showing


----------



## Karramy

Nina_21 said:


> Hey guys,
> I am the sponsor for my husband in UAE. I've been getting a few odd missed calls from private numbers during Australian office hours.. have you or your partner's received calls from the department from Australia? I assumed contact would only come out of the Lebanon office, but then again... I'm in Australia and might be more suitable for Australian office to call me given time difference??
> Anyone had any experience with this? Or does all contact come from the processing office ?


What I've heard is an '02' number will call Beirut time. Apparently the number goes through a NSW office. That's why it's an 02 number but they're call from overseas.


----------



## Nina_21

Thanks guys !!


----------



## Nina_21

Any contact from the embassy this last week ?? Been a little quiet


----------



## lolasmith

Processing times for 300 has been updated 

15 months to 21 months 

Not sure what's going to happen with the coronavirus


----------



## Karramy

lolasmith said:


> Processing times for 300 has been updated
> 
> 15 months to 21 months
> 
> Not sure what's going to happen with the coronavirus


309 has been updated too. 14-20 months. So much uncertainty now with COVID-19.


----------



## JandE

lolasmith said:


> Processing times for 300 has been updated
> 
> 15 months to 21 months
> 
> Not sure what's going to happen with the coronavirus


That 75% in under 15 months and 10% over 21 months was the January actuals.

The next update will be for February, due soon, probably not much longer times.

The interesting figure will be for March, which comes out in April, and will probably show a longer processing time, probably caused by the virus.

I would guess that some visa grants will be delayed to avoid people travelling to Australia, while countries are trying to stop non essential travel.


----------



## zena9

Travel banned has been put for visas such as 300,485,476,482,408,407, bridging visa B, 489,491,188,494 entering Australia if they try to enter they will have their visa canceled only temporary visa such as 309 and 820 can be considered as exceptions entering Australia.This is such frustrating and upsetting news esp for people who have been waiting for such a long time and have just gotten news their applications have been looked at. Not knowing when this ban will be removed is just horrible.


----------



## Noorsandhu

Omg, we had already been waiting from so long. This is so frustrating. Applied for 300 from india. I hope this ban shuts down soon and visas be granted😭🙏🏻


----------



## zena9

I know this is such bad timing



Noorsandhu said:


> Omg, we had already been waiting from so long. This is so frustrating. Applied for 300 from india. I hope this ban shuts down soon and visas be granted&#128557;&#128591;&#127995;


----------



## 12369

Noorsandhu said:


> Omg, we had already been waiting from so long. This is so frustrating. Applied for 300 from india. I hope this ban shuts down soon and visas be granted&#128557;&#128591;&#127995;


Let's all just hope for the best &#129310;&#127996;


----------



## zai.01

Anyone have any updates about the Australian lockdown announcement and if that means immigration will be closed aswell?


----------



## sudeepdai

zai.01 said:


> Anyone have any updates about the Australian lockdown announcement and if that means immigration will be closed aswell?


Immigration will not be closed I believe as they have been issuing visas.

Contrary to popular belief, the visas might even come quicker as there could be reduced number of applicants.

Just my thoughts though


----------



## Karramy

Anyone heard anything from Beirut this week?


----------



## Manalart

No😥 still waiting!😭


----------



## zena9

Update

Partner (subclasses 100, 309, 801, 820) and Child (subclasses 101, 102, 445) visa holders can come to Australia. You do not need to request an exemption. You will need to self-isolate for 14 days, at home or in a hotel.
Updated-
Prospective Marriage (subclass 300) visa holders can’t come to Australia at the moment.

At the moment is a good sign that they might allow them to come inshallah fingers crossed!!


----------



## Mrk

Beruit has been so quiet. Am wondering if they will wait until corona has improved before issuing visas


----------



## zai.01

Mrk said:


> Beruit has been so quiet. Am wondering if they will wait until corona has improved before issuing visas


Honestly who knows what's happening. Given the lockdown in Lebanon, i'm not sure if the Australian Embassy is still running or not. Does anyone know? Aswell as the immigration in Australia? Been waiting 15 months now for PMV 300 grant.


----------



## Karramy

zai.01 said:


> Mrk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beruit has been so quiet. Am wondering if they will wait until corona has improved before issuing visas
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly who knows what's happening. Given the lockdown in Lebanon, i'm not sure if the Australian Embassy is still running or not. Does anyone know? Aswell as the immigration in Australia? Been waiting 15 months now for PMV 300 grant.
Click to expand...

Given no one is hearing anything from Beirut office I think they're not working on visas. Immigration in Australia are definitely working because there have been so many 801 and 820 partner onshore visa's granted in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Mrk

Ahh ok. That makes sense then. Such bad timing because finally my husbands application was progressing. Just have to be patient I guess and hope for the best.


----------



## Nina_21

The website for the embassy says that they will not be conducting face to face meetings .. nothing mentioned about closing all together.. who knows.. no-one tells us anything


Mrk said:


> Beruit has been so quiet. Am wondering if they will wait until corona has improved before issuing visas


----------



## Karramy

Nina_21 said:


> The website for the embassy says that they will not be conducting face to face meetings .. nothing mentioned about closing all together.. who knows.. no-one tells us anything
> 
> 
> Mrk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beruit has been so quiet. Am wondering if they will wait until corona has improved before issuing visas
Click to expand...

Have a look on the Beirut Australia Embassy Facebook page. The Ambassador put a video up overnight. Read the comments too. Looks like there isn't much movement happening with anything at the embassy and all staff are at home ☹


----------



## JandE

The wording on that video includes this:

The Embassy is still open and we're here to help, even though we're mostly working from home in accordance with the Lebanese Government's instructions.
We're locking down and not taking public appointments, but you can reach out to us by email or phone.


----------



## zena9

They barely even reply


----------



## Karramy

zena9 said:


> They barely even reply


Yeah they've only ever replied to me twice via email directly to the embassy. It's disappointing.


----------



## Nina_21

Hi everyone, just checking in to see if anyone has had any contact from the embassy ? It is strange times for everyone and the anxiety of COVID has just added another level of stress. It's been a quiet couple of weeks...


----------



## zai.01

Nina_21 said:


> Hi everyone, just checking in to see if anyone has had any contact from the embassy ? It is strange times for everyone and the anxiety of COVID has just added another level of stress. It's been a quiet couple of weeks...


Nothing at all. Still waiting, 16 months in.


----------



## zai.01

Has there been any sort of movement for anyone in the last couple of weeks?


----------



## Mrk

No, I think they have put a hold on all visas until corona virus is under control. The Australian borders are pretty much shut.


----------



## sakono

Mrk said:


> No, I think they have put a hold on all visas until corona virus is under control. The Australian borders are pretty much shut.


No I don't think that's true. If you go to other threads, you'd fine many people are receiving their visas. Such as from Hong Kong, India, Korea...


----------



## Mrk

Yes I noticed that! Maybe just beruit is not working for partner visas at the moment?


----------



## zai.01

Visa processing times for PMV 300 have been updated on the home affairs website and the times have been significantly reduced! 
75 % of applications - 13 months
95 % of applications - 17 months
Updated on 20 April 2020. 

Hopefully it stays this way. I would have thought it would have gone up since Covid-19. 

My fiance and I are at 16 months at the moment, so this update has been a little peice of hope. 🙏

Good luck for everyone else waiting, and please keep us updated.


----------



## Karramy

Beirut are back in business everyone! I saw a grant this afternoon on a Facebook group and my husband and I had our telephone interviews tonight too. Inshallah you all hear some positive news soon 🙏❤


----------



## zai.01

Karramy said:


> Beirut are back in business everyone! I saw a grant this afternoon on a Facebook group and my husband and I had our telephone interviews tonight too. Inshallah you all hear some positive news soon &#128591;❤


That's amazing to know. Good luck to you also! When did you apply and which visa are you waiting on?


----------



## Karramy

zai.01 said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beirut are back in business everyone! I saw a grant this afternoon on a Facebook group and my husband and I had our telephone interviews tonight too. Inshallah you all hear some positive news soon &#128591;❤
> 
> 
> 
> That's amazing to know. Good luck to you also! When did you apply and which visa are you waiting on?
Click to expand...

Thank you! We applied in August 2018....so we have been waiting a VERY long time! We have applied for the 309/100 &#128522;


----------



## Nina_21

This is amazing news ! So happy to hear !! Any news is good news at this moment.



Karramy said:


> Beirut are back in business everyone! I saw a grant this afternoon on a Facebook group and my husband and I had our telephone interviews tonight too. Inshallah you all hear some positive news soon &#128591;❤


----------



## Nina_21

Did the Lebanon office contact either of you in Australia? If so did they call you on a private number ?



Karramy said:


> Beirut are back in business everyone! I saw a grant this afternoon on a Facebook group and my husband and I had our telephone interviews tonight too. Inshallah you all hear some positive news soon &#128591;❤


----------



## Karramy

Nina_21 said:


> Did the Lebanon office contact either of you in Australia? If so did they call you on a private number ?
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beirut are back in business everyone! I saw a grant this afternoon on a Facebook group and my husband and I had our telephone interviews tonight too. Inshallah you all hear some positive news soon &#128591;❤
Click to expand...

Yes I'm in Australia and the phone number was an 02 number from Canberra. However the case officer was in Beirut. The number is just filtered through Canberra.


----------



## MimaS

Any updates? It’s been very quite since April...


----------



## Karramy

MimaS said:


> Any updates? It's been very quite since April...


We have received a request for my husband to complete his medical. The IOM clinic is closed at the moment in Baghdad so we are waiting for them to reopen. Once my husband has completed his medical the case officer advised that will be the last task we have to complete before we receive his visa.


----------



## MimaS

All the best inshallah&#128522;



Karramy said:


> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates? It's been very quite since April...
> 
> 
> 
> We have received a request for my husband to complete his medical. The IOM clinic is closed at the moment in Baghdad so we are waiting for them to reopen. Once my husband has completed his medical the case officer advised that will be the last task we have to complete before we receive his visa.
Click to expand...


----------



## Karramy

MimaS said:


> All the best inshallah&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates? It's been very quite since April...
> 
> 
> 
> We have received a request for my husband to complete his medical. The IOM clinic is closed at the moment in Baghdad so we are waiting for them to reopen. Once my husband has completed his medical the case officer advised that will be the last task we have to complete before we receive his visa.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you. Inshallah &#128591;


----------



## Nina_21

So happy to hear things are moving for you!! Did you have email contact? I feel so lost with no means to contact the office... I've tried using the webform but just got the standard email back saying we don't respond unless it's through webform?? Keeps going around and around.



Karramy said:


> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates? It's been very quite since April...
> 
> 
> 
> We have received a request for my husband to complete his medical. The IOM clinic is closed at the moment in Baghdad so we are waiting for them to reopen. Once my husband has completed his medical the case officer advised that will be the last task we have to complete before we receive his visa.
Click to expand...




Karramy said:


> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the best inshallah&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates? It's been very quite since April...
> 
> 
> 
> We have received a request for my husband to complete his medical. The IOM clinic is closed at the moment in Baghdad so we are waiting for them to reopen. Once my husband has completed his medical the case officer advised that will be the last task we have to complete before we receive his visa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Inshallah &#128591;
Click to expand...


----------



## Karramy

It's so hard to speak to a case officer if they do not contact you first. 
We had our telephone interviews about 2 weeks ago and at the same time were sent an email asking my husband to do his medical exam. 
So now we just wait until the medical clinic reopens and make the appointment &#128522;



Nina_21 said:


> So happy to hear things are moving for you!! Did you have email contact? I feel so lost with no means to contact the office... I've tried using the webform but just got the standard email back saying we don't respond unless it's through webform?? Keeps going around and around.
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates? It's been very quite since April...
> 
> 
> 
> We have received a request for my husband to complete his medical. The IOM clinic is closed at the moment in Baghdad so we are waiting for them to reopen. Once my husband has completed his medical the case officer advised that will be the last task we have to complete before we receive his visa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the best inshallah&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates? It's been very quite since April...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have received a request for my husband to complete his medical. The IOM clinic is closed at the moment in Baghdad so we are waiting for them to reopen. Once my husband has completed his medical the case officer advised that will be the last task we have to complete before we receive his visa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Inshallah &#128591;
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lolasmith

Hey guys 

We've just hit 17 months of submitting our 300 visa. Really didn't think we'll be waiting this long.....


----------



## darepit

lolasmith said:


> Hey guys
> 
> We've just hit 17 months of submitting our 300 visa. Really didn't think we'll be waiting this long.....


that sucks , 
if you dont mind me asking , are you in a long distance relationship ? how many times you met each other ? and did you meet online ? 
what is your application status ?


----------



## lolasmith

GOLDEN EMAIL!!!!!!!!!!

300 visa 

Date submitted: 06 Dec 2018
(Front loaded everything) 

Granted : 06 May 2020 - 17 months to the day

They called my fiance yesterday, asked about 4 questions and ended the call, then they called again to tell him that they granted our visa.

Now have to figure out how to get him here with all the restrictions.

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Nina_21

Congratulations!!!



lolasmith said:


> GOLDEN EMAIL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 300 visa
> 
> Date submitted: 06 Dec 2018
> (Front loaded everything)
> 
> Granted : 06 May 2020 - 17 months to the day
> 
> They called my fiance yesterday, asked about 4 questions and ended the call, then they called again to tell him that they granted our visa.
> 
> Now have to figure out how to get him here with all the restrictions.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## MimaS

Congratulations!! &#55358;&#56691;



lolasmith said:


> GOLDEN EMAIL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 300 visa
> 
> Date submitted: 06 Dec 2018
> (Front loaded everything)
> 
> Granted : 06 May 2020 - 17 months to the day
> 
> They called my fiance yesterday, asked about 4 questions and ended the call, then they called again to tell him that they granted our visa.
> 
> Now have to figure out how to get him here with all the restrictions.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## MimaS

Anyone here applied for 309/100 in August 2019?


----------



## zai.01

lolasmith said:


> GOLDEN EMAIL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 300 visa
> 
> Date submitted: 06 Dec 2018
> (Front loaded everything)
> 
> Granted : 06 May 2020 - 17 months to the day
> 
> They called my fiance yesterday, asked about 4 questions and ended the call, then they called again to tell him that they granted our visa.
> 
> Now have to figure out how to get him here with all the restrictions.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!


Congratulations! You have given me so much hope. We applied on 21st December 2018 so we are about to hit 17 months! My fiance's medical is well expired however, so I hope they don't request for another examination. May I ask, what country was your fiance from? 
Honestly so happy for you and i'm glad things are moving in Beirut office.


----------



## Karramy

Congratulations Lola!! Such wonderful news!

Can I ask you if your fiancé's medical was expired? If so how long had it been expired for? Our visa is so close to being granted but unfortunately my husband needs to do his medical exam again and the clinic he needs to go to is closed due to COVID-19 &#128547;



lolasmith said:


> GOLDEN EMAIL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 300 visa
> 
> Date submitted: 06 Dec 2018
> (Front loaded everything)
> 
> Granted : 06 May 2020 - 17 months to the day
> 
> They called my fiance yesterday, asked about 4 questions and ended the call, then they called again to tell him that they granted our visa.
> 
> Now have to figure out how to get him here with all the restrictions.
> 
> Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## lolasmith

Congratulations! You have given me so much hope. We applied on 21st December 2018 so we are about to hit 17 months! My fiance's medical is well expired however, so I hope they don't request for another examination. May I ask, what country was your fiance from? 
Honestly so happy for you and i'm glad things are moving in Beirut office.[/QUOTE]

Thankyou!!!!! He's from Lebanon


----------



## lolasmith

Karramy said:


> Congratulations Lola!! Such wonderful news!
> 
> Can I ask you if your fiancé's medical was expired? If so how long had it been expired for? Our visa is so close to being granted but unfortunately my husband needs to do his medical exam again and the clinic he needs to go to is closed due to COVID-19 &#128547;
> 
> Thankyou!!!!!
> 
> December 2018, so definitely expired. They never requested us to do it again so we never did. Though they did request for a updated police clearance.


----------



## Karramy

Gosh you are incredibly fortunate then!! Thanks for replying &#128522;



lolasmith said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Lola!! Such wonderful news!
> 
> Can I ask you if your fiancé's medical was expired? If so how long had it been expired for? Our visa is so close to being granted but unfortunately my husband needs to do his medical exam again and the clinic he needs to go to is closed due to COVID-19 &#128547;
> 
> Thankyou!!!!!
> 
> December 2018, so definitely expired. They never requested us to do it again so we never did. Though they did request for a updated police clearance.
Click to expand...


----------



## zai.01

lolasmith said:


> Congratulations! You have given me so much hope. We applied on 21st December 2018 so we are about to hit 17 months! My fiance's medical is well expired however, so I hope they don't request for another examination. May I ask, what country was your fiance from?
> Honestly so happy for you and i'm glad things are moving in Beirut office.


Thankyou!!!!! He's from Lebanon[/QUOTE]

Thanks for replying. Hopefully travel bans are over soon so you can reunite with your fiance. &#128591; Would love to know if he'll be able to come to Australia with an exemption or would have to wait until airports re open. Good luck with everything!


----------



## lolasmith

Thanks for replying. Hopefully travel bans are over soon so you can reunite with your fiance. &#128591; Would love to know if he'll be able to come to Australia with an exemption or would have to wait until airports re open. Good luck with everything![/QUOTE]

We applied but got denied &#128542; will have to wait until borders open again or they ease the restrictions to allow visa 300 applicants to come in


----------



## sakono

MimaS said:


> Anyone here applied for 309/100 in August 2019?


We did. Been requested for medical and biometric on 19 March 2020. Provided on 12 April 2020. So now the statues is Further Assessment. Nothing heard since then.


----------



## Karramy

Sakono which country do you live in? The medical clinic in my husband's country is closed so he can't do his medical &#128577;



sakono said:


> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here applied for 309/100 in August 2019?
> 
> 
> 
> We did. Been requested for medical and biometric on 19 March 2020. Provided on 12 April 2020. So now the statues is Further Assessment. Nothing heard since then.
Click to expand...


----------



## MimaS

sakono said:


> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here applied for 309/100 in August 2019?
> 
> 
> 
> We did. Been requested for medical and biometric on 19 March 2020. Provided on 12 April 2020. So now the statues is Further Assessment. Nothing heard since then.
Click to expand...

May I ask where the applicant is from?

We did not get any RFI yet, but we front loaded everything..so it's been further assessment since September 2019.


----------



## sakono

Karramy said:


> Sakono which country do you live in? The medical clinic in my husband's country is closed so he can't do his medical &#128577;


My husband is in Iran. We were worried about the clinic closures too but thankfully they reopened it soon enough before the 28-day period they have given us. 
Your case has gone so long. OMG I can't imagine 17 months  I hope the doctor starts visiting soon


----------



## sakono

MimaS said:


> May I ask where the applicant is from?
> 
> We did not get any RFI yet, but we front loaded everything..so it's been further assessment since September 2019.


I am sorry I forgot to mention our nationality. We both are from Iran. Do you know your case officer's name? The good thing about getting request letter is that you get to know your officer's name. Ours is Adrine. Who else had this one as their case officer?


----------



## MimaS

sakono said:


> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask where the applicant is from?
> 
> We did not get any RFI yet, but we front loaded everything..so it's been further assessment since September 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry I forgot to mention our nationality. We both are from Iran. Do you know your case officer's name? The good thing about getting request letter is that you get to know your officer's name. Ours is Adrine. Who else had this one as their case officer?
Click to expand...

I don't know who my officer is, I don't even know if they started looking at our application. We got zero contact.


----------



## JandE

lolasmith said:


> Hopefully travel bans are over soon ...


The Australian government are currently talking about 2021 for the lifting of general travel bans.

eg:
The coronavirus international travel ban could remain until 2021

also:
Recently, from 31 Australian economists that were consulted, 29 forecast that Australian border restrictions won't be lifted until the start of 2021 at the very earliest.
2 of them expected it wouldn't be until 2022 that free travel returns.


----------



## Sssss

lolasmith said:


> Thanks for replying. Hopefully travel bans are over soon so you can reunite with your fiance. &#128591; Would love to know if he'll be able to come to Australia with an exemption or would have to wait until airports re open. Good luck with everything!


We applied but got denied &#128542; will have to wait until borders open again or they ease the restrictions to allow visa 300 applicants to come in[/QUOTE]

Congratulations on your grant bro. Did they indicate when you can apply for another exemption? I think it has something to do with their 14days quarantine hotel capacity/availability. Otherwise, what's the point of granting? and media publishing border closure headlines till next couple of years!!!!!

Or border closure headlines are referring to holiday makers to Bali not people already living by themselves waiting to unite with their loved ones!


----------



## Mrk

My husband is from Iran. I am an Australian. We applied July 2019- got requested biometrics in February provided in March and since this time it has been further assessment. I don’t know the case officers name / if we even have one. We had a front loaded application.


----------



## zai.01

lolasmith said:


> Thanks for replying. Hopefully travel bans are over soon so you can reunite with your fiance. &#128591; Would love to know if he'll be able to come to Australia with an exemption or would have to wait until airports re open. Good luck with everything!


We applied but got denied &#128542; will have to wait until borders open again or they ease the restrictions to allow visa 300 applicants to come in[/QUOTE]

How sad! It's a never ending cycle of emotions. At least you know he has been granted the visa I guess. We'll be waiting 17 months in 2 more weeks and it only gets harder by the day. We honestly don't know what to think anymore... 17 months is such a long wait and who knows how much longer this will take...


----------



## Karramy

It has actually been over 21 months &#128577;. If the clinic is open in Iran then hopefully soon it will open in Iraq so my husband can do his medical &#128591;

QUOTE=sakono;1991991]


Karramy said:


> Sakono which country do you live in? The medical clinic in my husband's country is closed so he can't do his medical &#128577;


My husband is in Iran. We were worried about the clinic closures too but thankfully they reopened it soon enough before the 28-day period they have given us. 
Your case has gone so long. OMG I can't imagine 17 months














I hope the doctor starts visiting soon[/QUOTE]


----------



## mabel.1965

Hi guys I been waiting more than 20 months applied for 309 visa i had interview last February 2020 is that good that mean i am nearly get my visa or what my application was in Beirut than in Cairo already


----------



## Mrk

20 months!! Where is the applicant from?


----------



## Karramy

I think it's always positive new when you're interview has been done. Have you completed your medical and police checks?



mabel.1965 said:


> Hi guys I been waiting more than 20 months applied for 309 visa i had interview last February 2020 is that good that mean i am nearly get my visa or what my application was in Beirut than in Cairo already


----------



## JandE

Be aware that very few 309s appear to be being granted at the moment.

An exception appears to be for those who are also eligible for immediate 100 grant. ie: Long term marriages.


----------



## mabel.1965

Before my application it was in Beirut that time I applied from Qatar than my application transfer to Cairo office coz I changed my address and i am Egyptian no longer in Qatar anymore so end of this month its will be 21 months


----------



## mabel.1965

I done my medical and pcc long time ago its was requested from Beirut office my medical expired but never requested again So still waiting


----------



## Sim1364

Hi guys


We have been waiting for visa 300 since 28 dec 2018(About 17months ago).

We had an interview 9 months ago. After that our status changed to "further assesment" and since then we havent receaved any responce .

My fiance is an australian citizen and we both are originally Iranians.


Given that; Visa processing time for PMV 300 usually takes 13 to 17months ,I wonder when 17 months passed and nothing happend, after that what we should do?
Could we complain? Or somthing else?and how?

I know they don't have to give us our visa after 17 months but I am just trying to move on...


----------



## Karramy

When our processing time had completed I submitted a complaint via the immigration website. It's the feedback, compliments and complaints section. 
I received a response from a senior case officer from the Beirut office very quickly. He explained why our visa was taking a long time to process and advised there is no timeframe they can give us as to when we will get the visa.



Sim1364 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> We have been waiting for visa 300 since 28 dec 2018(About 17months ago).
> 
> We had an interview 9 months ago. After that our status changed to "further assesment" and since then we havent receaved any responce .
> 
> My fiance is an australian citizen and we both are originally Iranians.
> 
> Given that; Visa processing time for PMV 300 usually takes 13 to 17months ,I wonder when 17 months passed and nothing happend, after that what we should do?
> Could we complain? Or somthing else?and how?
> 
> I know they don't have to give us our visa after 17 months but I am just trying to move on...


----------



## Sim1364

tnx karramy do you think your complain has affected your application? would you recommend it?


----------



## darepit

Sim1364 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> We have been waiting for visa 300 since 28 dec 2018(About 17months ago).
> 
> We had an interview 9 months ago. After that our status changed to "further assesment" and since then we havent receaved any responce .
> 
> My fiance is an australian citizen and we both are originally Iranians.
> 
> Given that; Visa processing time for PMV 300 usually takes 13 to 17months ,I wonder when 17 months passed and nothing happend, after that what we should do?
> Could we complain? Or somthing else?and how?
> 
> I know they don't have to give us our visa after 17 months but I am just trying to move on...


I wonder how many times you met each other during this time ? for how long ? did you two meet online ?


----------



## Sim1364

darepit said:


> Sim1364 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> We have been waiting for visa 300 since 28 dec 2018(About 17months ago).
> 
> We had an interview 9 months ago. After that our status changed to "further assesment" and since then we havent receaved any responce .
> 
> My fiance is an australian citizen and we both are originally Iranians.
> 
> Given that; Visa processing time for PMV 300 usually takes 13 to 17months ,I wonder when 17 months passed and nothing happend, after that what we should do?
> Could we complain? Or somthing else?and how?
> 
> I know they don't have to give us our visa after 17 months but I am just trying to move on...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many times you met each other during this time ? for how long ? did you two meet online ?
Click to expand...

We have met each other 4 times - (1 week -12days (with my family)-2 weeks-2 weeks) in different countries.


----------



## Karramy

Sim1364 said:


> tnx karramy do you think your complain has affected your application? would you recommend it?


I don't think the complaint to immigration did anything positive. 
However after we made the complaint to immigration we then complained to the Commonwealth Ombudsman and within one day of them agreeing to investigate immigration for us our case officer called to interview us and our second lot of medicals was requested ☺


----------



## JandE

Sim1364 said:


> Given that; Visa processing time for PMV 300 usually takes 13 to 17months ,I wonder when 17 months passed and nothing happend, after that what we should do?
> Could we complain? Or somthing else?and how?
> 
> I know they don't have to give us our visa after 17 months but I am just trying to move on...


That 13-17 means that most (75%) are processed in under 13 months, and 10% took over 17 months.

After 17 months you can send an enquiry, asking if there is anything they need from you to finalise it.

However, with COVID-19, they may not be issuing many grants at the moment.


----------



## darepit

Sim1364 said:


> We have met each other 4 times - (1 week -12days (with my family)-2 weeks-2 weeks) in different countries.


Have you been updating them with your chat and call logs regularly ? The problem with the high risk countries like Iran is that they wanna make sure 
your relationship is genuine specially if you are both from Iran. To be fair so many visa frauds are going around in Iran because everyone tend to leave Iran in both legal and illegal ways. that's why you should try your best to make them believe your relationship is genuine.
Don't sleep on it tho , Don't think just because in your head your relationship is genuine, it's also clear for them. update them with every details. not only chat and call logs also various relationship statements from both sides. explain what exactly happening with you and never push them to give your visa. Never send complaints. instead always indicate that you yourself strongly believe your relationship is genuine.

I have heard in your case (long time processing time) visiting your partner helps. I mean if your fiancé could come out and visit you somewhere your visa was most likely being granted by that time cause that shows you are still together. Obviously this pandemic brought all the darkness over many things in the world.

I wish you all the best and luck to get your visa my fellow Iranian friend.


----------



## Sim1364

darepit said:


> Sim1364 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have met each other 4 times - (1 week -12days (with my family)-2 weeks-2 weeks) in different countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been updating them with your chat and call logs regularly ? The problem with the high risk countries like Iran is that they wanna make sure
> your relationship is genuine specially if you are both from Iran. To be fair so many visa frauds are going around in Iran because everyone tend to leave Iran in both legal and illegal ways. that's why you should try your best to make them believe your relationship is genuine.
> Don't sleep on it tho , Don't think just because in your head your relationship is genuine, it's also clear for them. update them with every details. not only chat and call logs also various relationship statements from both sides. explain what exactly happening with you and never push them to give your visa. Never send complaints. instead always indicate that you yourself strongly believe your relationship is genuine.
> 
> I have heard in your case (long time processing time) visiting your partner helps. I mean if your fiancé could come out and visit you somewhere your visa was most likely being granted by that time cause that shows you are still together. Obviously this pandemic brought all the darkness over many things in the world.
> 
> I wish you all the best and luck to get your visa my fellow Iranian friend.
Click to expand...

In jan 2020 we met each other and we sent every thing about our travel to them. They know because of covid 19 we cant travel. Its too risky.I send our chat ,calls and transaction receipt that my fiance transfers for me evry month . i wonther what we can send for them to make them believe our relationship is genuine except these? I'd appreciate it if you help us. thank you for your time and thought


----------



## JandE

Sim1364 said:


> In jan 2020 we met each other and we sent every thing about our travel to them. They know because of covid 19 we cant travel. Its too risky.I send our chat ,calls and transaction receipt that my fiance transfers for me evry month . i wonther what we can send for them to make them believe our relationship is genuine except these? I'd appreciate it if you help us. thank you for your time and thought


Even if they granted the visa, you would probably not be able to travel.

You would need to apply for an exemption to travel to Australia, and that needs to prove a relationship similar to a married couple, (ie: like a partner visa).

A 300 application is different to the 309, which does not need an exemption.

Unless you are very lucky, or have exceptional circumstances where you need to be re-united, you may need to wait until the travel ban is over.


----------



## Benjamin2018

beneficiary,this can help you .


----------



## Sim1364

Benjamin2018 said:


> beneficiary,this can help you .


Beneficiary for visa 300! Are you sure?


----------



## Benjamin2018

Nothing to do with subclass as a couple you guys need to show them how serious Your relationship between You and your partner


----------



## JandE

Benjamin2018 said:


> Nothing to do with subclass as a couple you guys need to show them how serious Your relationship between You and your partner


The difference between the subclasses is that if they grant a 309, the applicant is allowed to travel to Australia.

If they grant a 300 they cannot travel without getting an exemption, which is not easy.

Hence, the chances of them granting a 300 at the moment, knowing they would not be able to travel, would be low.


----------



## Benjamin2018

I know the different between subclasses I’m not talking about subclasses I’m trying to tell her to make strong application ,as soon as everything settle they can grant her visa sub 300.


----------



## Nina_21

Not sure if you have all seen the update on the IMMI website... 

"Some visa processing times have been affected and applications may take longer to finalise. As a priority, the Department is processing visa applications for travellers who are exempt from our travel restrictions to support urgent travel."

Looks like 309 visas will be prioritised! 

Fingers crossed this means faster processing - hopefully some more grants in June...


----------



## Mkenya 19

Nina_21 said:


> Not sure if you have all seen the update on the IMMI website...
> 
> "Some visa processing times have been affected and applications may take longer to finalise. As a priority, the Department is processing visa applications for travellers who are exempt from our travel restrictions to support urgent travel."
> 
> Looks like 309 visas will be prioritised!
> 
> Fingers crossed this means faster processing - hopefully some more grants in June...


Hopefully that's the case. And I also pray that consulate offices to re-open so that they process the 309s. Let's keep hope alive.


----------



## Nina_21

I am sure they are working - I did receive a reply to an web form I submitted last week. Due to public holidays they will be closed Monday and Tuesday and Friday this week.



Mkenya 19 said:


> Nina_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you have all seen the update on the IMMI website...
> 
> "Some visa processing times have been affected and applications may take longer to finalise. As a priority, the Department is processing visa applications for travellers who are exempt from our travel restrictions to support urgent travel."
> 
> Looks like 309 visas will be prioritised!
> 
> Fingers crossed this means faster processing - hopefully some more grants in June...
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully that's the case. And I also pray that consulate offices to re-open so that they process the 309s. Let's keep hope alive.
Click to expand...


----------



## MimaS

Is it normal to get zero contact after 10 months of waiting? It says further assessment, but we never got any request for information or interview! I am the applicant, and I studied in Australia for 5 years, so I have a past there and I submitted my police clearance from Australia. (309/100)


----------



## mohyou4

Yes, normal. It could be under security check. Nothing will harm if you send them an enquiry through the online enquiry form available on DHA website and touch base about your application.



MimaS said:


> Is it normal to get zero contact after 10 months of waiting? It says further assessment, but we never got any request for information or interview! I am the applicant, and I studied in Australia for 5 years, so I have a past there and I submitted my police clearance from Australia. (309/100)


----------



## MimaS

Thank you for your response, will do that.


----------



## MimaS

Thank you for your response, will do that



mohyou4 said:


> Yes, normal. It could be under security check. Nothing will harm if you send them an enquiry through the online enquiry form available on DHA website and touch base about your application.
> 
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it normal to get zero contact after 10 months of waiting? It says further assessment, but we never got any request for information or interview! I am the applicant, and I studied in Australia for 5 years, so I have a past there and I submitted my police clearance from Australia. (309/100)
Click to expand...




MimaS said:


> Thank you for your response, will do that.


----------



## MimaS

Is it true that beirut office stopped processing 309 visas?


----------



## mohyou4

Where did you get this information from?



MimaS said:


> Is it true that beirut office stopped processing 309 visas?


----------



## MimaS

From a Facebook group, her agent told her they stopped until Australian international borders are opened.



mohyou4 said:


> Where did you get this information from?
> 
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that beirut office stopped processing 309 visas?
Click to expand...


----------



## mohyou4

I am a member of same Facebook group and not everything published there is true.

The Australian embassy in Beirut published on their website the following :

"Visa processing has continued at a reduced rate throughout recent weeks. Unless advised, client applications have not been transferred and are continuing to be processed in Beirut."



MimaS said:


> From a Facebook group, her agent told her they stopped until Australian international borders are opened.
> 
> 
> 
> mohyou4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get this information from?
> 
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that beirut office stopped processing 309 visas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Karramy

MimaS said:


> From a Facebook group, her agent told her they stopped until Australian international borders are opened.
> 
> 
> 
> mohyou4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get this information from?
> 
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that beirut office stopped processing 309 visas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Not true. My husband and I had our interviews a few weeks back and also received a request to do his medical. The medical clinic he needs to go to is closed at the moment so once it reopens he will complete it and the case officer has advised he will then receive his visa.


----------



## MimaS

I hope you right! Because I did not see any grants for a while for 309 from beirut office. I understand it is slower but slow to an extent no grants are given for 2 months (I am talking about 309 not 300)



Karramy said:


> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a Facebook group, her agent told her they stopped until Australian international borders are opened.
> 
> 
> 
> mohyou4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get this information from?
> 
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that beirut office stopped processing 309 visas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. My husband and I had our interviews a few weeks back and also received a request to do his medical. The medical clinic he needs to go to is closed at the moment so once it reopens he will complete it and the case officer has advised he will then receive his visa.
Click to expand...


----------



## Karramy

MimaS said:


> I hope you right! Because I did not see any grants for a while for 309 from beirut office. I understand it is slower but slow to an extent no grants are given for 2 months (I am talking about 309 not 300)
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a Facebook group, her agent told her they stopped until Australian international borders are opened.
> 
> 
> 
> mohyou4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get this information from?
> 
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that beirut office stopped processing 309 visas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. My husband and I had our interviews a few weeks back and also received a request to do his medical. The medical clinic he needs to go to is closed at the moment so once it reopens he will complete it and the case officer has advised he will then receive his visa.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I can't comment on why no grants on this forum or Facebook pages but I definitely know we were contacted and would have the grant if it weren't for the hold up with our medical.


----------



## Nina_21

No they are still processing visas... But there are other delays which may account for the very few grants... IE. Not being able to undertake medical test or get relevant police clearances etc. There was an update that they will prioritise visa applications for those who are exempt from the travel ban (i.e. 309) so there may be delays for prospective partners.. an agent may have got that mixed up ?
I had some communication from the office a week or so ago... Who said they are still processing visas... So I think it is just a manner of delays and things being difficult in any event...



MimaS said:


> Is it true that beirut office stopped processing 309 visas?


----------



## MimaS

That makes sense! Thank you, I feel so much better.



Nina_21 said:


> No they are still processing visas... But there are other delays which may account for the very few grants... IE. Not being able to undertake medical test or get relevant police clearances etc. There was an update that they will prioritise visa applications for those who are exempt from the travel ban (i.e. 309) so there may be delays for prospective partners.. an agent may have got that mixed up ?
> I had some communication from the office a week or so ago... Who said they are still processing visas... So I think it is just a manner of delays and things being difficult in any event...
> 
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that beirut office stopped processing 309 visas?
Click to expand...


----------



## MimaS

I hope he gets his medicals done soon and receive your grant &#128522;



Karramy said:


> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you right! Because I did not see any grants for a while for 309 from beirut office. I understand it is slower but slow to an extent no grants are given for 2 months (I am talking about 309 not 300)
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a Facebook group, her agent told her they stopped until Australian international borders are opened.
> 
> 
> 
> mohyou4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get this information from?
> 
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that beirut office stopped processing 309 visas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. My husband and I had our interviews a few weeks back and also received a request to do his medical. The medical clinic he needs to go to is closed at the moment so once it reopens he will complete it and the case officer has advised he will then receive his visa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't comment on why no grants on this forum or Facebook pages but I definitely know we were contacted and would have the grant if it weren't for the hold up with our medical.
Click to expand...


----------



## Karramy

MimaS said:


> I hope he gets his medicals done soon and receive your grant &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you right! Because I did not see any grants for a while for 309 from beirut office. I understand it is slower but slow to an extent no grants are given for 2 months (I am talking about 309 not 300)
> 
> 
> 
> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a Facebook group, her agent told her they stopped until Australian international borders are opened.
> 
> 
> 
> mohyou4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get this information from?
> 
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true that beirut office stopped processing 309 visas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. My husband and I had our interviews a few weeks back and also received a request to do his medical. The medical clinic he needs to go to is closed at the moment so once it reopens he will complete it and the case officer has advised he will then receive his visa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't comment on why no grants on this forum or Facebook pages but I definitely know we were contacted and would have the grant if it weren't for the hold up with our medical.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks MimaS.....me too!! Been waiting 22 months now &#128577;


----------



## mabel.1965

Me i been waiting 21 month we are the same


----------



## Karramy

mabel.1965 said:


> Me i been waiting 21 month we are the same


Such a difficult process especially at the moment. Inshallah we hear good news soon &#128591;


----------



## mabel.1965

Inshallah hopefully


----------



## zai.01

mabel.1965 said:


> Me i been waiting 21 month we are the same


My fiance and I have been waiting almost 18 months now, also not far off from you. Haven't heard of any 300 grants via Beirut embassy for a while..


----------



## zai.01

Best of luck for those still waiting and please keep us updated if you hear of any news. 🙏


----------



## Benjamin2018

Karramy two more month you are eligible for visa Subclass 100 two years after DOL so you might grant it 100 in August you never know.


----------



## Karramy

Benjamin2018 said:


> Karramy two more month you are eligible for visa Subclass 100 two years after DOL so you might grant it 100 in August you never know.


Is that definitely 100% if you pass the two year mark? We think it will definitely go past that because COVID 19 is really bad in Iraq right now and the medical exam clinic won't reopen for ages.


----------



## afrac

Karramy said:


> Is that definitely 100% if you pass the two year mark? We think it will definitely go past that because COVID 19 is really bad in Iraq right now and the medical exam clinic won't reopen for ages.


Not definitely, I applied for my 309 with 2.5 years in de-facto, by the time it was granted it was 3.5 years together but I still only got the 309.


----------



## Karramy

afrac said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that definitely 100% if you pass the two year mark? We think it will definitely go past that because COVID 19 is really bad in Iraq right now and the medical exam clinic won't reopen for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> Not definitely, I applied for my 309 with 2.5 years in de-facto, by the time it was granted it was 3.5 years together but I still only got the 309.
Click to expand...

I think he's talking about the length of time waiting since submitting the application, not how long you've been with your spouse.

For example we've been waiting almost 22.5 months for our 309 to be granted.


----------



## Ravencourt

May I have a link to the facebook page please?


----------



## Benjamin2018

Hi you did Lodge your 309 22.5 month ago right?
After 2 years you are eligible for visa sub 100,Now you waiting for 309 they will grant 309 first and might after 10 minutes or one day grant your husband Pr but you have wait exactly two years pass from DOL and if you live with your partner two years and have a child before you lodge 309 your husband pr will be grant it or if you and your husband live 3 years together and no child you still grant it pr if Iraq border open he can go to iran give medical test no issue you can give medical exam in any country.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Karramy

Benjamin2018 said:


> Hi you did Lodge your 309 22.5 month ago right?
> After 2 years you are eligible for visa sub 100,Now you waiting for 309 they will grant 309 first and might after 10 minutes or one day grant your husband Pr but you have wait exactly two years pass from DOL and if you live with your partner two years and have a child before you lodge 309 your husband pr will be grant it or if you and your husband live 3 years together and no child you still grant it pr if Iraq border open he can go to iran give medical test no issue you can give medical exam in any country.
> Good luck everyone.


Yes, 22.5 months it has been since we lodged. Yeah he's definitely willing to go to any other country to get the medical done so he can get the visa. We think we'll definitely go past the 24 months with how things are going so hopefully we do get the sc100 upfront.


----------



## Karramy

Ravencourt said:


> May I have a link to the facebook page please?


The visa page on Facebook I follow is https://www.facebook.com/groups/1890549531157182/?ref=share


----------



## Ravencourt

Thanks Karramy!


----------



## zai.01

My partner and I have been waiting for almost 18 months now for PMV 300. How much longer is one expected to wait? Our agent emailed the embassy about a month ago and their email was very generic. Who else here has been waiting for the 300 since 2018 or has been granted recently after a long wait?


----------



## Lanana

I see so many 820 grants in the group on fb! The recent one took 2 months!!!!!!! 😔😔😔


----------



## Nina_21

I have seen this also!! Very stressful to watch ☹



Lanana said:


> I see so many 820 grants in the group on fb! The recent one took 2 months!!!!!!! &#128532;&#128532;&#128532;


----------



## Lanana

Hey, seems like it was 801, not 820... Eh, still, made me think about my 14 month old visa....



Nina_21 said:


> I have seen this also!! Very stressful to watch ☹
> 
> 
> 
> Lanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see so many 820 grants in the group on fb! The recent one took 2 months!!!!!!! &#128532;&#128532;&#128532;
Click to expand...


----------



## MimaS

This video might help shed some light as to how our offshore visas are being processed and which ones are on hold.

I posted this on 2 facebook groups, one kicked me out and another didn't publish it...not sure why they got sensitive about it!

Anyway I know I am frustrated like you guys that RECENTLY ONSHORE has been taking less time to process and grant than offshore, granted they don't live far away from their families (this message right there is probably why I got kicked out of one group &#128514; )
Don't despair people! It might start up again to normal processing time by the end of this year, due to covid. (I am not an expert, but just following how slow it has been and preparing myself mentally), but don't lose hope or patience. It is a delay, and I know some of you have been waiting for over a year or more and running out of patience. Just keep your faith and patience, inshallah things will get back to normal soon! This message is to bring awareness not hate or put you in a bad mood...I've been waiting for 309 since last year...so I am in the same boat as you guys


----------



## JandE

MimaS said:


> Anyway I know I am frustrated like you guys that onshore has been taking less time to process and grant than offshore, granted they don't live far away from their families (this message right there is probably why I got kicked out of one group &#128514


When you consider that the offshore 309 visas are normally processed much faster than the onshore 820 visas, your statement saying the opposite is puzzling.


The average processing time for the 14,847 subclass *309 *visas finalised in the 2018/19 year was 323 calendar days (*10.6 months*). 75% were done in under 391 days (12.9 months).

The average processing time for the 26,118 subclass *820* visas finalised in the 2018/19 year was 497 calendar days (*16.3 months*). 75% were done in under 626 days (20.6 months).

Just recently, due to COVID, with the apparent reduction in visas being granted from overseas, to stop people arriving in Australia, the situation does appear to have changed around temporarily. But this appears to be a purposeful reason.

But once it is resolved and international travel is permitted again, the offshore partner visas will probably return to getting priority over the onshore applications again. Unless of course people complain and someone decides to make it more equal.. Maybe get the average to 13 months for each.


----------



## MimaS

That is what I said.....usually 309 is faster than 820 but recently it it otherwise.



JandE said:


> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I know I am frustrated like you guys that onshore has been taking less time to process and grant than offshore, granted they don't live far away from their families (this message right there is probably why I got kicked out of one group &#128514;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you consider that the offshore 309 visas are normally processed much faster than the onshore 820 visas, your statement saying the opposite is puzzling.
> 
> 
> The average processing time for the 14,847 subclass *309 *visas finalised in the 2018/19 year was 323 calendar days (*10.6 months*). 75% were done in under 391 days (12.9 months).
> 
> The average processing time for the 26,118 subclass *820* visas finalised in the 2018/19 year was 497 calendar days (*16.3 months*). 75% were done in under 626 days (20.6 months).
> 
> Just recently, due to COVID, with the apparent reduction in visas being granted from overseas, to stop people arriving in Australia, the situation does appear to have changed around temporarily. But this appears to be a purposeful reason.
> 
> But once it is resolved and international travel is permitted again, the offshore partner visas will probably return to getting priority over the onshore applications again. Unless of course people complain and someone decides to make it more equal.. Maybe get the average to 13 months for each.
Click to expand...


----------



## MimaS

Please read my post again...I said it is only a delay due to covid that our offshore visas will take longer this year. I don't think you read my post correctly. But I said exactly what you said in different words...



JandE said:


> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I know I am frustrated like you guys that onshore has been taking less time to process and grant than offshore, granted they don't live far away from their families (this message right there is probably why I got kicked out of one group &#128514;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you consider that the offshore 309 visas are normally processed much faster than the onshore 820 visas, your statement saying the opposite is puzzling.
> 
> 
> The average processing time for the 14,847 subclass *309 *visas finalised in the 2018/19 year was 323 calendar days (*10.6 months*). 75% were done in under 391 days (12.9 months).
> 
> The average processing time for the 26,118 subclass *820* visas finalised in the 2018/19 year was 497 calendar days (*16.3 months*). 75% were done in under 626 days (20.6 months).
> 
> Just recently, due to COVID, with the apparent reduction in visas being granted from overseas, to stop people arriving in Australia, the situation does appear to have changed around temporarily. But this appears to be a purposeful reason.
> 
> But once it is resolved and international travel is permitted again, the offshore partner visas will probably return to getting priority over the onshore applications again. Unless of course people complain and someone decides to make it more equal.. Maybe get the average to 13 months for each.
Click to expand...


----------



## JandE

MimaS said:


> Please read my post again...I said it is only a delay due to covid that our offshore visas will take longer this year. I don't think you read my post correctly. But I said exactly what you said in different words...


You said


MimaS said:


> onshore has been taking less time to process and grant than offshore


I read to to say that onshore applications are faster than offshore.

Normally they are actually slower..

However, it seems that offshore has still been faster, from these recent times from the forum.

The average processing times for April, May and June, that I have seen in 2020, have been:

820 grants 18.8 months. (19 grants)
309 grants 10.5 months. (9 grants)

The same period in 2019
820 grants 18.4 months (15 grants)
309 grants 9.2 months (64 grants)

However, many 309s are being delayed, and the future grant times may well be much longer, once released.


----------



## MimaS

Yes, RECENTLY* ONSHORE is taking less time as everyone else was posting about this yesterday (That more onshore grants are showing on fb and only a few 309) . It wasn't before BUT NOW it is...hope you get what I meant to say now. &#128522;



JandE said:


> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please read my post again...I said it is only a delay due to covid that our offshore visas will take longer this year. I don't think you read my post correctly. But I said exactly what you said in different words...
> 
> 
> 
> You said
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> onshore has been taking less time to process and grant than offshore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read to to say that onshore applications are faster than offshore.
> 
> Normally they are actually slower..
> 
> However, it seems that offshore has still been faster, from these recent times from the forum.
> 
> The average processing times for April, May and June, that I have seen in 2020, have been:
> 
> 820 grants 18.8 months. (19 grants)
> 309 grants 10.5 months. (9 grants)
> 
> The same period in 2019
> 820 grants 18.4 months (15 grants)
> 309 grants 9.2 months (64 grants)
> 
> However, many 309s are being delayed, and the future grant times may well be much longer, once released.
Click to expand...


----------



## MimaS

Also the video is my main message here....please watch. Maybe you already knew this info but some other people here might find it helpful to watch this video which was added 6 days ago, so it is updated info on the current offshore visa processing procedures.



JandE said:


> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please read my post again...I said it is only a delay due to covid that our offshore visas will take longer this year. I don't think you read my post correctly. But I said exactly what you said in different words...
> 
> 
> 
> You said
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> onshore has been taking less time to process and grant than offshore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read to to say that onshore applications are faster than offshore.
> 
> Normally they are actually slower..
> 
> However, it seems that offshore has still been faster, from these recent times from the forum.
> 
> The average processing times for April, May and June, that I have seen in 2020, have been:
> 
> 820 grants 18.8 months. (19 grants)
> 309 grants 10.5 months. (9 grants)
> 
> The same period in 2019
> 820 grants 18.4 months (15 grants)
> 309 grants 9.2 months (64 grants)
> 
> However, many 309s are being delayed, and the future grant times may well be much longer, once released.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mkenya 19

MimaS said:


> Also the video is my main message here....please watch. Maybe you already knew this info but some other people here might find it helpful to watch this video which was added 6 days ago, so it is updated info on the current offshore visa processing procedures.
> 
> 
> 
> JandE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please read my post again...I said it is only a delay due to covid that our offshore visas will take longer this year. I don't think you read my post correctly. But I said exactly what you said in different words...
> 
> 
> 
> You said
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> onshore has been taking less time to process and grant than offshore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read to to say that onshore applications are faster than offshore.
> 
> Normally they are actually slower..
> 
> However, it seems that offshore has still been faster, from these recent times from the forum.
> 
> The average processing times for April, May and June, that I have seen in 2020, have been:
> 
> 820 grants 18.8 months. (19 grants)
> 309 grants 10.5 months. (9 grants)
> 
> The same period in 2019
> 820 grants 18.4 months (15 grants)
> 309 grants 9.2 months (64 grants)
> 
> However, many 309s are being delayed, and the future grant times may well be much longer, once released.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## MimaS

No worries &#128578;



Mkenya 19 said:


> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also the video is my main message here....please watch. Maybe you already knew this info but some other people here might find it helpful to watch this video which was added 6 days ago, so it is updated info on the current offshore visa processing procedures.
> 
> 
> 
> JandE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please read my post again...I said it is only a delay due to covid that our offshore visas will take longer this year. I don't think you read my post correctly. But I said exactly what you said in different words...
> 
> 
> 
> You said
> 
> 
> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> onshore has been taking less time to process and grant than offshore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I read to to say that onshore applications are faster than offshore.
> 
> Normally they are actually slower..
> 
> However, it seems that offshore has still been faster, from these recent times from the forum.
> 
> The average processing times for April, May and June, that I have seen in 2020, have been:
> 
> 820 grants 18.8 months. (19 grants)
> 309 grants 10.5 months. (9 grants)
> 
> The same period in 2019
> 820 grants 18.4 months (15 grants)
> 309 grants 9.2 months (64 grants)
> 
> However, many 309s are being delayed, and the future grant times may well be much longer, once released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for sharing the video.
Click to expand...


----------



## Naro886

Hi Everyone, 
My story, Applied OCT 2017 for PMV Refused in MAY 2018 due to not believing we were in a genuine relationship and intend to marry and live together. We did provide photos of the to months we spent together and our engagement party photos also provided a intend of marriage notice and call history which we should have updated we also got interviewed 3 months before the refusal which went well but they focused on the fact that we havent planned for any wedding which i explained to them that i wanted to wait to see when we would get a Grant. Applied AAT 1 week after refusal MAY 2018 Traveled to see my fiance FEB 2019 Traveled again FEB 2020 and still here with him. We got and email for a hearing in APRIL 2020... on they day of the hearing we were prepared and ready to start when the Tribual wasnt able to call our moble number because they weren't dialing it correctly after my migration agent on the other line with them helped them dial the number correctly we were all on the line ready to begin the hearing which was supposed to start 11AM aus time we were all online around 11:15 due to them not dialling the area code correctly, then the tribunal member decides he doesnt want to proceed with the hearing and postpones. From that day till now still havent heard anything from the Tribunal still sending them pictures the member incharge of our cas has not showed up since that day. During the almost 2 year wait for a hearing i have provided them with photos of us together i have sent them thousands of call history most of them over 3 hours a day of calls. I also had a mental breakdown becuase of the stressful process and went to see a psychologist which also asked for a priority hearing that was refused. Now i dont know whats going to happen


----------



## Sal_Chan

Naro886 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My story, Applied OCT 2017 for PMV Refused in MAY 2018 due to not believing we were in a genuine relationship and intend to marry and live together. We did provide photos of the to months we spent together and our engagement party photos also provided a intend of marriage notice and call history which we should have updated we also got interviewed 3 months before the refusal which went well but they focused on the fact that we havent planned for any wedding which i explained to them that i wanted to wait to see when we would get a Grant. Applied AAT 1 week after refusal MAY 2018 Traveled to see my fiance FEB 2019 Traveled again FEB 2020 and still here with him. We got and email for a hearing in APRIL 2020... on they day of the hearing we were prepared and ready to start when the Tribual wasnt able to call our moble number because they weren't dialing it correctly after my migration agent on the other line with them helped them dial the number correctly we were all on the line ready to begin the hearing which was supposed to start 11AM aus time we were all online around 11:15 due to them not dialling the area code correctly, then the tribunal member decides he doesnt want to proceed with the hearing and postpones. From that day till now still havent heard anything from the Tribunal still sending them pictures the member incharge of our cas has not showed up since that day. During the almost 2 year wait for a hearing i have provided them with photos of us together i have sent them thousands of call history most of them over 3 hours a day of calls. I also had a mental breakdown becuase of the stressful process and went to see a psychologist which also asked for a priority hearing that was refused. Now i dont know whats going to happen


Sorry to hear, what more evidence do they want?


----------



## Nadian_x

Hi there, I’ve applied from Iran but as you know I can’t provide my biometrics due to global lockdowns, I just read your post and wonder to know how did you go ? Any update ?


----------



## Ravencourt

Nadian_x said:


> Hi there, I've applied from Iran but as you know I can't provide my biometrics due to global lockdowns, I just read your post and wonder to know how did you go ? Any update ?


Hi Nadian, getting any paperwork done in Iran can be a challenge at the best of times. My husband is there and we are about to submit our application, just wondering if you can elaborate please on what you know about the problems getting biometrics done at the moment? Are they closed? We plan to submit our police checks and medicals immediately after applying. Thanks.


----------



## Ravencourt

Naro886 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My story, Applied OCT 2017 for PMV Refused in MAY 2018 due to not believing we were in a genuine relationship and intend to marry and live together. We did provide photos of the to months we spent together and our engagement party photos also provided a intend of marriage notice and call history which we should have updated we also got interviewed 3 months before the refusal which went well but they focused on the fact that we havent planned for any wedding which i explained to them that i wanted to wait to see when we would get a Grant. Applied AAT 1 week after refusal MAY 2018 Traveled to see my fiance FEB 2019 Traveled again FEB 2020 and still here with him. We got and email for a hearing in APRIL 2020... on they day of the hearing we were prepared and ready to start when the Tribual wasnt able to call our moble number because they weren't dialing it correctly after my migration agent on the other line with them helped them dial the number correctly we were all on the line ready to begin the hearing which was supposed to start 11AM aus time we were all online around 11:15 due to them not dialling the area code correctly, then the tribunal member decides he doesnt want to proceed with the hearing and postpones. From that day till now still havent heard anything from the Tribunal still sending them pictures the member incharge of our cas has not showed up since that day. During the almost 2 year wait for a hearing i have provided them with photos of us together i have sent them thousands of call history most of them over 3 hours a day of calls. I also had a mental breakdown becuase of the stressful process and went to see a psychologist which also asked for a priority hearing that was refused. Now i dont know whats going to happen


Hi Naro, sorry to hear this. Just seeing your travel timelines - how long were you together for before you applied, and how many trips did you make to see each other between application date in 2017 and refusal in May 2018? You say you saw each other again 9 months later in Feb 2019 and then an entire 12 months after that in Feb 2020? What other evidence did you send them about your relationship during these times other than call logs and photos? Have you labeled and dated the photos so you can demonstrate timelines? Did you supply any evidence as to your wedding plans ie. contact/consultation with a wedding planer, venue quotes, guest lists, budget planning, proposed dates (even unconfirmed) etc? How have you demonstrated you have combined your affairs - finances, property, wills, etc. Do you have a lawyer? Sounds like possibly you are waiting for a new case worker if they have not showed up again as you say. You might need something more than a letter from a psychologist, I would definitely be looking at providing stat decs explaining your situation and engage a lawyer at this point. I know how stressful this is, its an extremely complex and emotional process applying for these visas. Sending you good wishes and hope you have a positive outcome very soon.


----------



## Skal

Hi, my husband applied for a 309/100 partner visa from beirut in September 2019 and we havent heard anything at all. Is this normal? Has anyone else lodged around this time and heard anything yet? Also, would he be rejected for a tourist visa for the meantime? We’ve been married for almost two years and have a child so providing evidence of a genuine relationship is not an issue.


----------



## Nina_21

Very common not to have heard anything unfortunately. It's a matter of waiting until they contact you first. It is very frustrating but it is what it is. As for the Tourist visa, you will have to apply and find out, don't see why not ? As long as there is evidence that he will return to his country (i.e. work ties etc) to show that he will comply with the tourist requirements...


Skal said:


> Hi, my husband applied for a 309/100 partner visa from beirut in September 2019 and we havent heard anything at all. Is this normal? Has anyone else lodged around this time and heard anything yet? Also, would he be rejected for a tourist visa for the meantime? We've been married for almost two years and have a child so providing evidence of a genuine relationship is not an issue.


----------



## Sssss

Naro886 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My story, Applied OCT 2017 for PMV Refused in MAY 2018 due to not believing we were in a genuine relationship and intend to marry and live together. We did provide photos of the to months we spent together and our engagement party photos also provided a intend of marriage notice and call history which we should have updated we also got interviewed 3 months before the refusal which went well but they focused on the fact that we havent planned for any wedding which i explained to them that i wanted to wait to see when we would get a Grant. Applied AAT 1 week after refusal MAY 2018 Traveled to see my fiance FEB 2019 Traveled again FEB 2020 and still here with him. We got and email for a hearing in APRIL 2020... on they day of the hearing we were prepared and ready to start when the Tribual wasnt able to call our moble number because they weren't dialing it correctly after my migration agent on the other line with them helped them dial the number correctly we were all on the line ready to begin the hearing which was supposed to start 11AM aus time we were all online around 11:15 due to them not dialling the area code correctly, then the tribunal member decides he doesnt want to proceed with the hearing and postpones. From that day till now still havent heard anything from the Tribunal still sending them pictures the member incharge of our cas has not showed up since that day. During the almost 2 year wait for a hearing i have provided them with photos of us together i have sent them thousands of call history most of them over 3 hours a day of calls. I also had a mental breakdown becuase of the stressful process and went to see a psychologist which also asked for a priority hearing that was refused. Now i dont know whats going to happen


Wow that's shocking, everything goes well for a while then get refused? Looks like you have met all the criteria's... is that from Beirut office? What country you are applying from? Did you submit all police checks. 2 Witness declaration?

Not planning for the wedding? I think everyone rely on notice of intented marriage firts and wait for the grant here.


----------



## Nadian_x

Ravencourt said:


> Hi Nadian, getting any paperwork done in Iran can be a challenge at the best of times. My husband is there and we are about to submit our application, just wondering if you can elaborate please on what you know about the problems getting biometrics done at the moment? Are they closed? We plan to submit our police checks and medicals immediately after applying. Thanks.


Hi there
it took a while for me to get familiar how to reply through this forum ,sorry for late reply . I am in the same situation as your husband is,and I am very happy if I can be any help 
you can add my whatsup and pass it to your husband to get in touch 
0061405589931
btw if there is any applicant in this forum from Iran and like to share info and helping each other is welcome to add my number to create an easier way to communicate.
wish all of us luck


----------



## JandE

Sssss said:


> Not planning for the wedding? I think everyone rely on notice of intented marriage firts and wait for the grant here.


For the PMV, (_not the 309_), having a marriage date set with a marriage celebrant is compulsory. A PMV cannot be granted without it.

The date can always be changed later, and often is, once the grant comes through, and you start to plan properly.

Other than setting a date, and supplying the NOIM, we did nothing for planning the actual event until we had the grant.

We did ask for a visitor visa so that we could both visit the marriage celebrants, and choose *together*, so that we could then submit the NOIM. We submitted that about 4 months after we did the PMV application.


----------



## Sssss

JandE said:


> Sssss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not planning for the wedding? I think everyone rely on notice of intented marriage firts and wait for the grant here.
> 
> 
> 
> For the PMV, (_not the 309_), having a marriage date set with a marriage celebrant is compulsory. A PMV cannot be granted without it.
> 
> The date can always be changed later, and often is, once the grant comes through, and you start to plan properly.
> 
> Other than setting a date, and supplying the NOIM, we did nothing for planning the actual event until we had the grant.
> 
> We did ask for a visitor visa so that we could both visit the marriage celebrants, and choose *together*, so that we could then submit the NOIM. We submitted that about 4 months after we did the PMV application.
Click to expand...

Thank you for confirming. Yes doing NOIM through marriage celebrant with set date is rule no. 1. I was getting panic. Thanks for confirming again.


----------



## zai.01

It’s been very quiet lately. Has anyone heard any news?


----------



## Karramy

zai.01 said:


> It's been very quiet lately. Has anyone heard any news?


Nothing here. Still waiting for the Baghdad IOM to reopen so my husband can do his medical exam.


----------



## Moses.rbn

zai.01 said:


> It's been very quiet lately. Has anyone heard any news?


Nothing yet, Australia starts to grant all the 820 visas. 
Also some of my friends have been assigned a case officer from Beirut office.Hopefully we will hear good news soon.


----------



## Skal

When did your friends from beirut lodge? And how did they know that they got assigned a case officer?



Moses.rbn said:


> zai.01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been very quiet lately. Has anyone heard any news?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing yet, Australia starts to grant all the 820 visas.
> Also some of my friends have been assigned a case officer from Beirut office.Hopefully we will hear good news soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## Moses.rbn

Skal said:


> When did your friends from beirut lodge? And how did they know that they got assigned a case officer?


they have lodged on June and July last year. They have been asked to provide some documents (RFI).

An other one got the tourist visa (600) approval yesterday. she lodged 309 on December 2019.


----------



## MimaS

Hello,

Did your friends that applied last year in june and july apply for 309 or 300?



Moses.rbn said:


> Skal said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did your friends from beirut lodge? And how did they know that they got assigned a case officer?
> 
> 
> 
> they have lodged on June and July last year. They have been asked to provide some documents (RFI).
> 
> An other one got the tourist visa (600) approval yesterday. she lodged 309 on December 2019.
Click to expand...


----------



## Moses.rbn

MimaS said:


> Hello,
> 
> Did your friends that applied last year in june and july apply for 309 or 300?


All of them for 309. The one who has got the Visitor visa on November for 309.


----------



## MimaS

Thank you...



Moses.rbn said:


> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Did your friends that applied last year in june and july apply for 309 or 300?
> 
> 
> 
> All of them for 309. The one who has got the Visitor visa on November for 309.
Click to expand...


----------



## dxa1010

Anyone from Beirut Processing Office with 309 status as Further Assessment?? 
Which month you lodged?


----------



## Nina_21

Further assessment since lodgement Dec 19



dxa1010 said:


> Anyone from Beirut Processing Office with 309 status as Further Assessment??
> Which month you lodged?


----------



## dxa1010

Nina_21 said:


> Further assessment since lodgement Dec 19
> 
> 
> 
> dxa1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone from Beirut Processing Office with 309 status as Further Assessment??
> Which month you lodged?
Click to expand...

 Did you send any email to embassy??


----------



## Karramy

dxa1010 said:


> Anyone from Beirut Processing Office with 309 status as Further Assessment??
> Which month you lodged?


Yes. August 2018- 309


----------



## Skal

dxa1010 said:


> Anyone from Beirut Processing Office with 309 status as Further Assessment??
> Which month you lodged?


 further assessment since lodging in September 2019


----------



## dxa1010

Karramy said:


> dxa1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone from Beirut Processing Office with 309 status as Further Assessment??
> Which month you lodged?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. August 2018- 309
Click to expand...

 August 2018?? It's been 24 months now?


----------



## Karramy

dxa1010 said:


> Karramy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dxa1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone from Beirut Processing Office with 309 status as Further Assessment??
> Which month you lodged?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. August 2018- 309
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> August 2018?? It's been 24 months now?
Click to expand...

24 months in 3 weeks. Yes.


----------



## Nina_21

No email to them because they are pretty much uncontactable. We have simply been updating our information every 2-3 months, at 6 months we uploaded an updated statement and some more 888s etc. Only thing we can really do &#128522;

It's a stressful situation but I found that running around trying to contact them just made the situation a whole lot more stressful.

We did send a request for compelling and compassionate escalation due to personal reasons which I won't go into here .. but the lebnon office responded almost within 2 days to say visas will be processed by date order. So I knew they were operating. And that was before the Department decided to prioritise spouse visas. (So they say - looks like onshore are taking the priority).

Keep positive everyone and I'm hopefully for a turn around after the financial year &#129310;&#129310;



dxa1010 said:


> Nina_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Further assessment since lodgement Dec 19
> 
> 
> 
> dxa1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone from Beirut Processing Office with 309 status as Further Assessment??
> Which month you lodged?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you send any email to embassy??
Click to expand...


----------



## MimaS

https://www.aph.gov.au/petition_list?id=EN1677

Please everyone seeing this, Sign the petition! We have till 02 September and we need 10,000 signatures!!!!

Tell your friends and family members to sign it too. Lets hope this gets us somewhere!


----------



## JandE

MimaS said:


> https://www.aph.gov.au/petition_list?id=EN1677
> 
> Please everyone seeing this, Sign the petition! We have till 20 September and we need 10,000 signatures!!!!
> 
> Tell your friends and family members to sign it too. Lets hope this gets us somewhere!


That petition seems to have issues that may cause it to be rejected quickly.

It is asking for, among other things: "Medicare when the offshore applicant is in Australia".

A 309 visa applicant is already eligible for Medicare when they are in Australia. www.servicesaustralia.gov.au


----------



## MimaS

Please reread the petition! It is saying it is unfair that onshore and offshore applicants pay the same fee however onshore get the benefits of medicare amongst others, while offshore gets nothing until they get the grant!

Anyway, people who CARE please sign! Thanks &#128522;



JandE said:


> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aph.gov.au/petition_list?id=EN1677
> 
> Please everyone seeing this, Sign the petition! We have till 20 September and we need 10,000 signatures!!!!
> 
> Tell your friends and family members to sign it too. Lets hope this gets us somewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> That petition seems to have issues that may cause it to be rejected quickly.
> 
> It is asking for, among other things: "Medicare when the offshore applicant is in Australia".
> 
> A 309 visa applicant is already eligible for Medicare when they are in Australia. www.servicesaustralia.gov.au
Click to expand...


----------



## MimaS

What is your case? Where did you apply from? Is it 309 or 300? And how long have you been waiting?



JandE said:


> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aph.gov.au/petition_list?id=EN1677
> 
> Please everyone seeing this, Sign the petition! We have till 20 September and we need 10,000 signatures!!!!
> 
> Tell your friends and family members to sign it too. Lets hope this gets us somewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> That petition seems to have issues that may cause it to be rejected quickly.
> 
> It is asking for, among other things: "Medicare when the offshore applicant is in Australia".
> 
> A 309 visa applicant is already eligible for Medicare when they are in Australia. www.servicesaustralia.gov.au
Click to expand...


----------



## Sammy J

MimaS said:


> Please reread the petition! It is saying it is unfair that onshore and offshore applicants pay the same fee however onshore get the benefits of medicare amongst others, while offshore gets nothing until they get the grant!
> 
> Anyway, people who CARE please sign! Thanks &#128522;


So you want the Australian Govt to pay your medical bills in another country?

The application fee has nothing to do with Medicare


----------



## MimaS

No ofc not, I don't expect that at all! You are not getting the point!!!

820 grants are being given so fast now, while us offshore applicants are not getting grants! The person who made the petition just wnated to compare what 820 applicants are getting and what we are not (we don't get the rights to work, study or other benefits as 820!)

Before 820 took around 2 years, now it is taking less timr to grant than 309!

The point is NOT about medicare or benefits!

It is about granting offshore visas since they said 309 visa is exempt while little grants are being given since covid! Some of us here have been waiting for 2 years or more!

THIS IS THE POINT!

some of us have been apart for too long from our partners and some have children too. This is the point!

I didn't sign for medicare benefits! That is not what I care about!



Sammy J said:


> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please reread the petition! It is saying it is unfair that onshore and offshore applicants pay the same fee however onshore get the benefits of medicare amongst others, while offshore gets nothing until they get the grant!
> 
> Anyway, people who CARE please sign! Thanks &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> So you want the Australian Govt to pay your medical bills in another country?
> 
> The application fee has nothing to do with Medicare
Click to expand...


----------



## Sammy J

MimaS said:


> No ofc not, I don't expect that at all! You are not getting the point!!!
> 
> 820 grants are being given so fast now, while us offshore applicants are not getting grants! The person who made the petition just wnated to compare what 820 applicants are getting and what we are not (we don't get the rights to work, study or other benefits as 820!)
> 
> Before 820 took around 2 years, now it is taking less timr to grant than 309!
> 
> The point is NOT about medicare or benefits!
> 
> It is about granting offshore visas since they said 309 visa is exempt while little grants are being given since covid! Some of us here have been waiting for 2 years or more!
> 
> THIS IS THE POINT!
> 
> some of us have been apart for too long from our partners and some have children too. This is the point!
> 
> I didn't sign for medicare benefits! That is not what I care about!


Of course the 820 onshores are getting approved quicker. There are restrictions on entering Australia and how many can enter, just like there is in most countries around the world. 
Australia is entering the 2nd wave of the virus currently and the Govt is doing its utmost to control this. This is why offshore visas have slowed right down. 
Perhaps its you who is missing the point of this


----------



## MimaS

Yea many countries are going through a second wave! We are happy to pay for quarantine and take the test! Many countries who still have cases every day have opened and you just have to quarantine and do the test!

It is something humanitarian! 820 are with their partners! We aren't! We can't even visit and it is difficult for them to leave! Some people apply more than 15 times for an exemption on their tourist visas! So it is even difficult to see our loved ones!

Anyway, I don't see why you are attacking me if you applied for 309 as well! Seems odd. Usually people in our position are frustrated by the current situation.



Sammy J said:


> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> No ofc not, I don't expect that at all! You are not getting the point!!!
> 
> 820 grants are being given so fast now, while us offshore applicants are not getting grants! The person who made the petition just wnated to compare what 820 applicants are getting and what we are not (we don't get the rights to work, study or other benefits as 820!)
> 
> Before 820 took around 2 years, now it is taking less timr to grant than 309!
> 
> The point is NOT about medicare or benefits!
> 
> It is about granting offshore visas since they said 309 visa is exempt while little grants are being given since covid! Some of us here have been waiting for 2 years or more!
> 
> THIS IS THE POINT!
> 
> some of us have been apart for too long from our partners and some have children too. This is the point!
> 
> I didn't sign for medicare benefits! That is not what I care about!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the 820 onshores are getting approved quicker. There are restrictions on entering Australia and how many can enter, just like there is in most countries around the world.
> Australia is entering the 2nd wave of the virus currently and the Govt is doing its utmost to control this. This is why offshore visas have slowed right down.
> Perhaps its you who is missing the point of this
Click to expand...


----------



## aussiesteve

Please keep this thread Civil!
In these trying times everyone is on edge to some degree, please remember that, also remember everyone is entitled to their own opinion, it is immaterial if you agree with it or not!
Keep this in mind when posting.


----------



## JandE

MimaS said:


> I didn't sign for medicare benefits! That is not what I care about!


That highlights the point about getting a petition worded correctly.

You signed a petition that has included various things that you don't care about, and that are already available to some of the people mentioned in the petition anyway.


----------



## Sammy J

MimaS said:


> Yea many countries are going through a second wave! We are happy to pay for quarantine and take the test! Many countries who still have cases every day have opened and you just have to quarantine and do the test!
> 
> It is something humanitarian! 820 are with their partners! We aren't! We can't even visit and it is difficult for them to leave! Some people apply more than 15 times for an exemption on their tourist visas! So it is even difficult to see our loved ones!
> 
> Anyway, I don't see why you are attacking me if you applied for 309 as well! Seems odd. Usually people in our position are frustrated by the current situation.


Im not attacking you
My wife and i have already done the waiting in separate countries thing. Yeah its tough, but we were patient.

The current situation is, that there is a deadly disease stopping offshore granting. I just dont see the need or the purpose, for a petition. Its not going to change anything or make the virus go away.

I know all of you are happy to test and quarantine, but thats not the point. Australias aim is to minimise the amount of people coming in from other countries.

I haven't seen my wife and son for 4 months now. She went back for her fathers funeral and hasn't been able to get back to Oz due to the restrictions in her country of birth. Am i happy about that? Of course not. But im not organising petitions and complaining on forums about the restrictions her Govt has enforced.


----------



## Ed231

People should know the consequence of lodging partner visa offshore (the waiting period and the separation from your partner). Before the Covid-19 occurred, the onshore (Visa 820/801) visa's waiting period was longer than the offshore one, did they organisie the petition?


----------



## mohyou4

Yes, the the onshore applicants organized a petition.



Ed231 said:


> People should know the consequence of lodging partner visa offshore (the waiting period and the separation from your partner). Before the Covid-19 occurred, the onshore (Visa 820/801) visa's waiting period was longer than the offshore one, did they organisie the petition?


----------



## JandE

mohyou4 said:


> Yes, the the onshore applicants organized a petition.


Do you have the details of that petition?


----------



## Lanana

I got my medicare while on 600. I applied for 309/100. We're eligible for medicate, the same as 820.



Sammy J said:


> MimaS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please reread the petition! It is saying it is unfair that onshore and offshore applicants pay the same fee however onshore get the benefits of medicare amongst others, while offshore gets nothing until they get the grant!
> 
> Anyway, people who CARE please sign! Thanks &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> So you want the Australian Govt to pay your medical bills in another country?
> 
> The application fee has nothing to do with Medicare
Click to expand...


----------



## zacshelby

dxa1010 said:


> Anyone from Beirut Processing Office with 309 status as Further Assessment??
> Which month you lodged?


Applied for 309/100 from Dubai in Sep 2019.
And the status of the application (both Applicant & Sponsor) is "Further assessment".


----------



## Ravencourt

JandE said:


> That petition seems to have issues that may cause it to be rejected quickly.
> 
> It is asking for, among other things: "Medicare when the offshore applicant is in Australia".
> 
> A 309 visa applicant is already eligible for Medicare when they are in Australia. www.servicesaustralia.gov.au


Its suggesting that there should be a bridging visa option for 309 applicants for when they visit BEFORE the 309 is approved.


----------



## dxa1010

zacshelby said:


> dxa1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone from Beirut Processing Office with 309 status as Further Assessment??
> Which month you lodged?
> 
> 
> 
> Applied for 309/100 from Dubai in Sep 2019.
> And the status of the application (both Applicant & Sponsor) is "Further assessment".
Click to expand...

Didi you get any interview calls? I'm currently stuck in india.. my contact number in application is my Qatar number &#128528;


----------



## dxa1010

Those applications processing in Beirut office kindly join in our Whatsapp Group

https://chat.whatsapp.com/DCD2aLAQNjRIgDKOP5aHoc


----------



## JandE

Ravencourt said:


> Its suggesting that there should be a bridging visa option for 309 applicants for when they visit BEFORE the 309 is approved.


It is actually suggesting a few things, not just that.

A petition with a single, clearly defined issue is much more likely to be looked at favourably.

Some valid points get lost when other points are already permitted.

You mention a "_bridging visa option for 309 applicants for when they visit BEFORE the 309 is approved_"..

The petition says: "_and Medicare when the offshore applicant is in Australia_ ".

When they visit, even before the 309 is granted, they are already able to get Medicare, yet the petition is asking something that they are already eligible for.

When creating a petition, it is vital to ensure that there are no grounds to dismiss it due to inaccuracies or ambiguities.


----------



## Ravencourt

JandE said:


> It is actually suggesting a few things, not just that.
> 
> A petition with a single, clearly defined issue is much more likely to be looked at favourably.
> 
> Some valid points get lost when other points are already permitted.
> 
> You mention a "_bridging visa option for 309 applicants for when they visit BEFORE the 309 is approved_"..
> 
> The petition says: "_and Medicare when the offshore applicant is in Australia_ ".
> 
> When they visit, even before the 309 is granted, they are already able to get Medicare, yet the petition is asking something that they are already eligible for.
> 
> When creating a petition, it is vital to ensure that there are no grounds to dismiss it due to inaccuracies or ambiguities.


Thanks JandE for your reply. You raise a good point and looking in to it I do see that you can apply for Medicare with a 309/100 application pending.

I am going to raise it with the organisers.


----------



## aussiesteve

JandE said:


> A petition with a single, clearly defined issue is much more likely to be looked at favourably......
> 
> When creating a petition, it is vital to ensure that there are no grounds to dismiss it due to inaccuracies or ambiguities.


Might I also add that timing is an incredibly important factor when considering presenting a petition to Parliament. A last minute dash in the midst of a pandemic when people's mind are elsewhere and Parliament sittings are curtailed, is not a wise choice in my opinion.


----------



## JandE

aussiesteve said:


> Might I also add that timing is an incredibly important factor when considering presenting a petition to Parliament. A last minute dash in the midst of a pandemic when people's mind are elsewhere and Parliament sittings are curtailed, is not a wise choice in my opinion.


That is correct.This is quoted on the petitions website:
_Due to the impacts of COVID-19 on the House sitting pattern, some petitioning activities may be interrupted. This includes the presentation of petitions and ministerial responses which would normally occur when the House of Representatives is sitting._

From what I can see, the last petitions to get a response were in May. There will be a backlog to get through after this COVID is over.

One of the ones to get a positive response, in May, was:
Petition EN1385 - Shut the borders to Australia


----------



## MimaS

Yes, I just realized based on my old post I did not know we can get medicare as 309 applicants.

However, this petition is mainly raising a voice to get offshore visa grants back on track. Especially since we are exempted to come into Australia on a 309 and we are all happy to pay for quarantine.

The wait is becoming unbearable to some of us especially with the global processing time increasing every year.



JandE said:


> Ravencourt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its suggesting that there should be a bridging visa option for 309 applicants for when they visit BEFORE the 309 is approved.
> 
> 
> 
> It is actually suggesting a few things, not just that.
> 
> A petition with a single, clearly defined issue is much more likely to be looked at favourably.
> 
> Some valid points get lost when other points are already permitted.
> 
> You mention a "_bridging visa option for 309 applicants for when they visit BEFORE the 309 is approved_"..
> 
> The petition says: "_and Medicare when the offshore applicant is in Australia_ ".
> 
> When they visit, even before the 309 is granted, they are already able to get Medicare, yet the petition is asking something that they are already eligible for.
> 
> When creating a petition, it is vital to ensure that there are no grounds to dismiss it due to inaccuracies or ambiguities.
Click to expand...


----------



## Naro886

I satyed 3 months in Lebanon during the time we met and got engaged, I never got a chance to vist him between August 2017 to May 2018 i was waiting towards June July. After the refusal i visited him 2018 for 3 weeks and in 2020 i visited him 6months just came back to Australia. We are waiting for a rescheduled hearing from the AAT which was suppose to hapen in April 2020 its August NOW! I am hoping this can all work out soon. 
Our migration agent stuffed us up abit with the evidence if i had applied my self i would of braind their system with evidence but we didnt send enough texts we did send over 200 photos together. 

That was may problem i didnt have a wedding planner or proof of preparing because i wasnt sure what was going to happen. NOW WITH COVID their is now wedding just a small marriage with the celebrant whom i cant get a notice of marriage from because Melbourne is in Isolation and I am still Quarantined in Sydney. Its been crazy i have had enough and i am just furious when i see non genuine relationships getting their visa and coming to australia and breaking up and my fiance is still waiting. 
Since I appealed for a review to the AAT in 2018 till now i have sent them over 1000 pages of call history over 200 pictures together and videos so many emails 2 psychologist report to get a priority hearing and still nothing!


----------



## Naro886

Hello there,
If a prospective marriage visa is remitted through the AAT, does all the evidence we sent the AAT go to the immigration office with their decision??


----------



## Skal

Did anyone receive an automated email saying that your application is progressing exactly one year after lodging?


----------



## PcAL7491

Skal said:


> Did anyone receive an automated email saying that your application is progressing exactly one year after lodging?


Yes I did receive automated email a week ago, says progressing and doing number of checks.


----------



## zacshelby

Skal said:


> Did anyone receive an automated email saying that your application is progressing exactly one year after lodging?


Yes, we did. 
Exactly on completing one-year waiting in the queue.


----------



## Moses.rbn

To all applicants from Beirut,
Join us in whatsapp group for more discussions within the following link:

https://chat.whatsapp.com/DCD2aLAQNjRIgDKOP5aHoc


----------



## Sim1364

Hi we applied for visa 300 on dec 2018 our visa was rejected and finalized on jun 2020. After that we got married and our application was remitted to immigration. Our status is finalized. 1 week ago we received RFI but we cant attach anything to our applicarion. There isnt any button for attaching documents just there is view attachment button. how we should attach our documents to our immiacount?!


----------



## Karramy

Sim1364 said:


> Hi we applied for visa 300 on dec 2018 our visa was rejected and finalized on jun 2020. After that we got married and our application was remitted to immigration. Our status is finalized. 1 week ago we received RFI but we cant attach anything to our applicarion. There isnt any button for attaching documents just there is view attachment button. how we should attach our documents to our immiacount?!


This means they have made a decision!! Have you looked in the tab where it says 'messages'? You should have your grant letter in that! Have a look and I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Sim1364

No they finalized it 5 mounths ago and we got 3 different emails for RFI one week ago and we want to attach our documents but we cant.


----------



## Karramy

Sim1364 said:


> No they finalized it 5 mounths ago and we got 3 different emails for RFI one week ago and we want to attach our documents but we cant.


Oh ok. How frustrating!! I would email the information they have requested and explain to them because the application is saying it is finalised, you cannot upload the requested documents.


----------



## Zah

Karramy said:


> Is there anyone waiting on here for their visa where the applicant and from Iraq?
> I'm the sponsor and my husband is Iraqi and he's the applicant.


Hi, I'm sponsoring my fiancé from Iraq and submitted my application on the 01/10/2020 via an agent. I know it hasn't been that long for me compared to others that have posted but it feels like such a long time.

Its not very encouraging now that they have slowed down 300 processing times either


----------

